# 40+ Success stories - Please post them here to give us other oldies hope .......



## Lorri

Hi !
I thought it might be a good idea to hear about success stories, to give us goldies still ttc, by whatever means, some hope !

Here is what I suggest:-

*
Age at BFP: 
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): 
How many tx before BFP: 
Reason for IF: 
Previous children / pregnancies: 
Protocol used: 
Medication: 
ACU: 
FSH level prior to tx: 
Number of eggs retrieved: 
Number fertilized: 
Embryos put back: *

13/6/2006 - I have updated with suggestions from below.


----------



## bfbc

I think this thread is a really good idea and will give people alot of information at a glance.  I'm including myself (if you don't mind) as I was 40 when I delivered:-  

Age at BFP:                                 39
Treatment:                                   ICSI - commenced December 2003                                   
How many tx before BFP:               None - this was the first attempt
Reason fo IF:                               Male Factor
Previous children / pregnancies:       None 
Protocol used:                              Long
Medication:                                  Buserilin and Gonal F (150 iu's daily for 12 days)  
ACU:                                           Chelsea and Westminster
FSH level as of April 2003:               5.5
Number of eggs retrieved:               5 but unable to get to one ovary
Number fertilized:                           2
Egg Transfer:                                2 day transfer of 2 4 cell embryos (Grade 1)
Outcome:                                     b/g twins born at 34 +4 weeks

What do you think ?  Does that cover most things ?

Eve x


----------



## Lorri

Eve - That's really helpful, thanks !   Congratulations on your twins ! 

Janeymay - A great idea to include protocol and meds too. I am at ARGC and they like FSH to be <10, but take other things into consideration too (LH, history etc).

I'm looking forward to seeing more successes


----------



## SueH

Hi,

Thought I'd add my very happy BFP:

Age at BFP:                                  42
Treatment:                                    Laparoscopy & ventrosuspension
                                                    6 months Clomid
                                                    IUI - Superovulation 
How many IUI before BFP:            3
Reason for IF:                                None detected but probably age
Previous children / pregnancies:    1 DS (May 2000) - 3 m/c
Medication:                                    Menopur & Buserilin injections with first 3 treatments then Gonal F.
                                                    With last treatment didn't take Menopur only Burserilin & Gonal F.
                                                    (maybe that's why it worked!)
ACU:                                            Northampton General
Outcome:                                      32 weeks pg (as at 9/6/06)

I've probably forgotten lots but if anybody would like to ask me some questions please feel free.

 and  to you all.
Suex


----------



## mistykat

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd add myself to the list, I still can't believe it sometimes!

Age at BFP; 41, I was 42 and 6 weeks when I had Katherine! 
Treatment; Natural. 
Treatment before BFP;
9 iui's, with clomid, menopur and the injection that makes you ovulate, I can't remember what it's called now. 5 were abandonded and 4 were neg,then...

Reason for IF; 
We assumed it was my age, probably didn't help, but then after much pushing on my part my dp was referred to a consultant who diagnosed a varicocele. After he had an op to correct this, I conceived.

Previous pregnancies;
Sadly I lost the pregnancy, no h/b at 13 week scan. Also I had a m/c with a previous partner about 7 years before this. However, I conceived Katherine 5 months after the last m/c.

Outcome; 
Katherine, now nearly 9 months, I count my blessings every day!

Never give up hope, you never know what's round the corner! Good luck everyone!

Allison xx[br]Posted on: 10/06/06, 09:16Hi its me again,

I forgot to say, don't know why as I believe this was crucial to me conceiving, we both took masses of vitamins for over 18 months,on and off, before I got pregnant with Katherine.

We both took Marilyn Glenville vitamins daily, 1000 mg Vitamin C, flaxseed oil, and dp took zinc tablets, pycnogenol,and co enzyme Q10.

We also took some bush flower remedies, I took she oak, he took flannel flower.

Hope this is of some help,

Allison xx


----------



## nuala

Here's my Success  story:

Age at BFP:  45 and 4 months...                              
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  Natural                                                                
How many tx before BFP:      2 - 1 x IVF and 1 X IUI (Not enough follies)        
Reason for IF:    None identified - just age                        
Previous children / pregnancies:      None
Protocol used:    Acupuncture (6 months before), Horrid Chinese Herbs(took for 4 months up to BFP), Yoga, Pilates, PreSeed                                                      
FSH level prior to tx:  8.4          
Number of eggs retrieved:    First IVF - 4          
Number fertilized:              4            
Embryos put back:  3 - none took - BFN.

46 and nine days old when Amber was born a healthy 8lbs 3 oz.  She is now (2013) 6 years old and bright, sporty and interested in everything.  Thanks to FF who were such a support on my journey!!

Nuala


----------



## Brighton

Hi,

I just wanted to say, that this thread has given me so much hope. It is really inspiring!

Thank you, and congratulations to all you pg ladies and mums!

Brighton


----------



## Roomby

Age at BFP: 41
Treatment: ICSI (short protocol)
How many tx before BFP: 1 cycle abandoned due to poor response and 1 complete cycle ending in BFN
Reason for IVF: DH is azoospermic due to missing tubes.
Previous children/pregnancies: None
Protocol used: contraceptive pill, Gonal F
FSH level prior to tx: varied from 6 to 9 ish
Number of eggs retrieved: 6
Number fertilised: 3, but 2 made it to transfer
Embryos put back: 2
Outcome: BFP! Waiting for scan now and hoping that everything is alright in there. 

My advice for anyone who wants it: DH and I made it our priority to reduce all stress during this last cycle and I really think it helped. If you possibly can, I would advise a 'what will be will be' attitude - whatever happens, you have no choice but to go through it, so try to stay calm and tell yourself you can cope with whatever comes. 

Good luck to everyone,

Roo
x


----------



## Shamrock63

What a great idea!  Here's mine:

Age at BFP:
42.7years

Treatment:
Severe PCO diagnosed in 2004.  Clomid, Clomid/Metformin Ovarian Drilling, operation to repair bicornuate (heart shaped) uterus in August 2005 with 16wk recovery period before undergoing final tx cycle

How many tx before BFP:
One

Reason for IF:
Severe PCO developed after dd born in 2000

Other medical problems that may affect fertility:
Insulin dependent diabetes x 39 years, underactive thyroid

Previous children/pregnancies:
Complete m/c at 8/9wks in December 1999
Daughter conceived naturally and v. quickly in March 2000
M/c following 1st IVF cycle in April 2005, requiring ERPC and 2 unit blood transfusion

Protocol used:
Long

Medication:
Buserelin for d/r  at 0.5ml for  duration and Gonal F  900 at 225u for 14 days for stimulating

ACU:
Wolfson Private Clinic at Hammersmith Hospital

FSH level prior to tx:
Funnily enough, I never asked about this and just presumed it wasn't a problem as initial consultation with specialist told me bloods came back fine!

Number of eggs retrieved:
6 eggs on this cycle (13 on 1st attempt)

Number fertilised: 
All 6 fertilised.  2 x 8 cells, 1 x 7 cell and one each of 6,5 and 4 cell frozen

Embryos put back:
3  - 2 x 8 cell and 1 x 7 cell.  EC 27.01.06 and ET 30.01.06

Outcome: 
Positive pg reading on 10.02.06 and currently 22wks pg with singleton

Thats me:

Shamrock63


----------



## vicky r

Absolutely - great idea.
Heres mine:

Age at BFP 42.7
Treatment IVF
How many tx before BFP - lucky first time
Reason for IF - unexplined
Previous pregnancies - missed m/c at 40 discovered at 12 week scan no h/b - ERPC and didn't get pregnant again until the IVF
Protocol used: 21 day long
ACU
Wolfson Private at Hammersmith Hospital
Number of eggs retrieved : 11
Number fertilised: 10
embryos put back: 2 x 4 cell EC 24/1/06  ET 26/1/06
I did lots of alternative stuff that didn't work but may have contributed to general well being - nutritional programme, reflexology, acupuncture and chinese herbs.  During treatment I switched to an acupuncturist with lots of experience of treating ladies going through IF treatment and had a very easy time of the IVf which I had been dreading.
Wishing everyone much success and sleepless nights with gorgeous babies,
love Vicky x


----------



## sue93

just got BFP, am so surprised. I'm 43, DP 54, both no kids. ttc 5 years. First cycle of ivf. Did acupuncture beforehand but kind of gave up a month or so ago as it hadn't worked. 

History of early menopause in family (sister menopausal at 45) so really wasn't optimistic.

Not sure exactly what the clinic did but THINK it was:
'flare' approach (?) - started puregon on day 2 of cycle then max dose.
took 10 days, had 4 follicles. 2 empty. 1 embryo, grade 3, 4-cells.

I know it's an awfully long way to go - but I really can't believe it. Really didn't think it would happen for me and saw ivf as something i needed to try to be sure I'd tried all options and wouldn't regret it at 50. Hope this gives some hope to women out there who feel like I did.

Sue
x


----------



## fluffy57

Hi there,

Just got a BFP (just posted on the over 40s page), tested one day early. All going well will be due a week before my 43.

Age at BFP:  42                                
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):    Natural                                                              
How many tx before BFP:  1            
Reason for IF:    Unexplained                          
Previous children / pregnancies:  0    
Protocol used:    short                        
Medication:      gonal f 450                        
ACU:      Lister                                  
FSH level prior to tx:    highest 13 lowest tested after stopping smoking 6 months later was 9.5 but stopped measure fsh level  thereafter      
Number of eggs retrieved: 4              
Number fertilized:      4                    
Embryos put back: 3

Regards

Mari


----------



## pje

Hi All,
I am 42, 43 next month and have had 2 tx at Lister - first one BFP but m/c at 6 weeks and second tx BFN.
Just reading this page has raised my spirits to try tx again.  Have been having acupuncture for sometime now to bring my cycles back into line (all over the place after the tx). 
Good luck to all of you and hopefully I'll be joining your ranks in the not too distant future!
Maz


----------



## WooWoo

Ladies

I just wanted to share some good news for a change.  I have just turned 41 and am 3 months pregnant.  I conceived naturally the month following my failed IVF treatment  (so you can imagine I had been on the booze) - and I have a small fibroid!

I still cannot believe it, but I had my nuchal scan yesterday and it is all real 

All I can say is don't give up - follow your dream.  It will happen when you least expect it!!

Wxxxxxx


----------



## isa2

Dear all,

I'm currently 14 weeks pregnant with a child conceived I think exactly on my 42nd birthday. I had been ttc for 3 years and in the last year had had 2 IVF cycles, one at each of two major London clinics. At the first of these there were lots of follicles, but only 4 eggs retrieved and none fertilised. At the second we had ICSI, 10 eggs retrieved though only 2 fertilised and progressed properly, high grade embryos from these transferred but BFN. In between these two clinics I was seen at UCH, where they were very negative about my chances, mainly because of my age, the failure to fertilise and the fact that my antral follicle count was at the time low - I suspect in the aftermath of IVF, as it's been OK at other times and my FSH has persistently been in the 5 to 7 range. 

Throughout all these contacts with the three clinics, I rather suspected I might have PCOS, on the grounds of very irregular cycles in my 20s (less so recently), being a bit hairy and always having put on weight at the drop of a hat if I don't pay great attention. However, at each clinic I was told that this was almost certainly not the case because of my normal LH/FSH ratio and lack of cysts on ultrasound. They also said that even if I did have it, it did not make a difference to the chances of success with IVF. While being treated at one of the clinics, I had a chance conversation with someone who posts here about PCOS, and realised that I might well have it despite lack of evidence from LH and scan. Having got contact details from her I went to see an endocrinologist, who confirmed PCOS was likely and started me on metformin. This worked like a dream, as the first month I took it I got pregnant spontaneously. I've carried on taking it, and so far all is well - normal twelve week scan and chorionic villous sampling. Still certainly scope for things not to work out, but so far so good! I think the moral is make sure that age doesn't stop you being appropriately investigated for potentially treatable causes of infertility like PCOS - I think after 40 it's just too easy for clinics to give up and attribute everything to age, even in the presence of low FSH etc. 

Good luck to all! 

Isa


----------



## bfbc

Isa...what a fantastic, positive (no pun !) outcome for you.  I think it is so important to know your own body and to become knowledgable about infertility which is why sites like this are so vital for the sharing of information as well as the support from people who  understand.  I'm so glad to hear that your pregnancy is progressing so well and I hope you come back and share your good news when you have your baby.

Congratulations.

Eve xxx


----------



## squew

Hi

I am another success story, although I had nearly given up all hope. it just goes to prove you never know whats round the corner.

Age at BFP: 39 and 9 months.. 40 at delivery
Treatment: IVF
How many tmt before BFP: This was my 4th full tmt, I also had 2 failed FET
Reason for IF: One blocked tube/ hydrosalpynix(tube clipped) other tube sometimes open/sometimes closed/ probably damaged
Previous pregnancies: None
Protocol: Short/Flare... only did this on my last successful tmt, all previous were long protocol
Medication; Gonal F and cetrotide
ACU: The Lister... cant praise them enough!
No of eggs: 13
No fertilised: 10, 8 made it to blasto
Egg transfer: 2 grade A blastocysts, 6 blasto frozen
Outcome: My beautiful babies Evie Lara 6lb 5 and Alexander Jack 6lb 9 at 38 weks and 2 days, natural but quick delivery with gas and air. 

I too also had accupuncture throughout with someone who specialises in IF tmt, I also followed Zita Wests advice for vitamins and nutrition.... but I didnt give up my wine until the 2ww .. there has to be something to keep you sane! 

Good luck ladies, I truly hope it happens for you too.


Sue, Evie and Alexander
xxx


----------



## redmond

hello all,
well i still can't believe I'm posting here but got positive test on 10th August, the day before my 43rd birthday!  I found out I had damaged tubes as a result of an infection introduced by HSG x-ray at 40 years old.  We have had 3 fresh cycles and 2 FETs all with blastocyts,  we had chemical pregnancies on both FEt's. Not sure diff between long/short protocol but I had gonal F each attempt.  Last treatment we had 13 eggs 12 fertilised and ended up with 5 blastocyts.  I was suppossed to have pgs prior to embryo transfer as clinic thought problem was egg quality as we always have around 10 fertilised eggs.  I wasn't keen on pgs but was so devestated in Dec 05 when we had another chemical that we decided to take clinics advice.  However clinic messed up big time and we couldn't have pgs very stressful time around transfer but now all feels worth it!  We were so close to giving up in Dec and now glad we had one last go.  I don't know where we all get the strenght from on this path!But the moral for me is don't give up it can happen even to us oldies.  i know it is still early days but am feeling more positive then I have before so heres hoping they stick around!


----------



## LondonJax

Hope some of this helps someone to keep their spirits up.

Age at BFP:    43 years (and 7 months but we don't count the 7 months!!!)
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):    ICSI                            
How many tx before BFP:      1 but we've had two attempts at IVF/ICSI - first attempt resulted in no eggs
Reason for IF:    Age with me and low sperm count for DH                      
Previous children / pregnancies:  No previous children for either of us and I've never been pregnant (what a learning curve these last couple of weeks have been) 
Protocol used:  Long protocol
Medication:      Suprecur (lowest amount legally allowed) and Menopur (450 ius)      
ACU:                Lister
FSH level prior to tx:  It was 9.8 when it was checked at the NHS in June last year - not checked since.            
Number of eggs retrieved:  3              
Number fertilized:              3 (100% fertilisation!!)            
Embryos put back:            3 (now we're panicking!)

I got my BFP on 11 August so it's very early days yet.  Went to the GP today to be given a EDD of 20 April.  We've gone from no eggs in April to baby on board in August and we're both ecstatic and petrified at the same time.  Fingers crossed for the first scan in two weeks time...

Keep positive and look after yourselves.

Jackie  x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi all,

Any more over 40 successes that people could add to this thread?

It's been a bit quiet on this thread lately and those of us over 40 still TTC need some inspiration! 

CG x


----------



## sibbs

I was thinking the same thing,  I'm sure there have been some success stories not posted here.....................................


----------



## isa2

Just to complete the story I  began above when I was 14 weeks and confirm that this has been a success well past the age of 40 - my pregnancy has indeed resulted in a happy outcome with our son born 2 weeks ago and 3 months short of my 43rd birthday - healthy and beautiful after a generally uncomplicated pregnancy. I feel enormously blessed and lucky. Good luck and very best wishes to all!

Isa


----------



## bfbc

Isa...many, many congratulations on your uneventful pregnancy and on the birth of your baby son. Just enjoy him and who's to say that a brother or sister might not be a little glimmer on the horizon !

With very best wishes

Eve x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Isa,

Thank you so much for posting and giving us some hope. Many congratulations too on the birth of your son 

Enjoy it and your 43rd birthday! Bet it seems like all your birthdays and Christmases have come at once. 

CG x


----------



## sibbs

Isa,  thanks for posting and Well done


----------



## Cotswold Girl

I just found this message on the IVF main pages from a lady (name of Wondertwo) whose succeeded in getting pregnant naturally......Thought I'd copy it here in case you miss it......


Dear ladies, I am posting this message because I know what it is like to be on the IVF treadmill and how hearing something positive can give a boost to ones hopes. I have posted in the past full of despair and cannot believe I am now writing this. I have had 2 failed IUI's and 2 failed IVF's. My IVF attempts were so poor that I only ever had 4 eggs collected at the best attempt but never had any that fertilised. I was due to start my third attempt this time with ICSI in January and was waiting each day for my period to arrive. I was due to travel to London (I live in North) for my ICSI and a couple of days before my AF was to arrive I felt nauseous. I thought I would do a pregnancy test and lo and behold I got a faint positive. I didn't dare believe and tested again the next day to get a strong positive. I am now 9 weeks pregnant and conceived naturally. Please God let this stay. I just wanted to share this with you because you just never know what is around the corner. I was given a very low rate of success with ICSI and my eggs were pretty bad quality, I was on a high does of drugs and I am 41 -so all the odds were stacked against me. I even had the Donor Eggs speech. I know how hard it is to have treatment and don't wish to appear insensitive when so many are struggling. I just wanted to say NEVER GIVE UP HOPE. I think of all the ladies going through this struggle and for all the poor responders like me - I thought it give some of you hope! I know it is early days but I just wanted to share this with you.


----------



## chucky egg 4

Age at BFP             39
Treatment              ICSI
Treatment before     2 x iui 1 icsi
Reason for IF           male and female factor
prev preg                none
protocol used          short
Drugs                     Gonal f and menopur
FSH                       persistently high 
no of eggs collected 4
ET                         Day 3  2 grade 4 embryos
outcome                 Single boy born 37 wks

Wishing you all the best of luck

Chucky egg


----------



## Anne_7

Age at BFP:   40 years 11 months              
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):      ICSI  (a.h)                                                              
How many tx before BFP: #4 ended in MC then # 6 which (not incl my 3 FET's)            
Reason for IF:     Male factor                         
Previous children / pregnancies:      2 live births  1 sids and 2 MC
Protocol used:     short                        
Medication:    synaral / puregon                            
ACU:                                          
FSH level prior to tx:         7.5     
Number of eggs retrieved:  13           
Number fertilized:             4              
Embryos put back: 3

I have been trying on and off for 15 years.  When I was in London at the UCH they mis diagnosed me with PCO. I had about 5 IUI's.  Feel pregnant on 50mg clomid second round, but had a MC, this was in my late 20's.  Many years later (new partner) started IVF in Australia just before my 39th birthday.  This is when I found out that I don't have PCO.. At my first clinic (city fertility) I had 3 failed ICSI's so moved on to the clinic next door!
My fourth ICSI which I had at the new clinic I ended up with alot more eggs (17) Got a BFP, which ended up in a MC and for the first time had frosties (7).  All the frosties ended up with a BFN.  Then the 5th cycle I had 2 blast put back, again another BFN.. Just done my last cycle which I had assitsted hatching and I now have a BFP , due to get my blood taken tomorrow..

This one will stay   It's been a long time coming.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Chucky Egg & Anne - thank you for posting your successes, it really does help the rest of us going through treatment to know it can work.

Also wanted to wish you both a huge congratulations  

Anne - wishing you a very healthy pregnancy. I really admire your persistence too  

CG xxxx


----------



## Anne_7

Sorry to report that I have to go in for a D&C Monday as my levels are dropping.  Yet another MC


----------



## Debz1965

Ohh Anne I am so sorry to hear your news    

Difficult to know what to say, infact nothing I can say will make things better for you. 

Take care of yourself, hugs to you and your dh  

Deb x


----------



## Joan

Dear Anne, sending you big hugs. so sorry to see your sad news. take care. with love from joan. xx


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Anne - I'm so very sorry, thinking of you    

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## Be11a

HELLO all Goldies  

Seems to have been a bit quiet here recently 

Just wanted to share news of my  +++ test!

Was naughty and tested yesterday day 12 of 2 day transfer and got a    

So when DH came home he said oh prob HcG (not that he his a half empty rather than half full type or anything!)

So called clinic this am and they  confirmed def a +++ and are booking me in for 1st scan.

I know it is early days and we have had 1 m/c and 1 failed ICSI BUT this proves us mature ladies can still do it, we also have 4 frosties !!!

so good luck and heaps of     to everyone young and old this journey is difficult and painful whatever age we are!


It is early days and I know there are an infinite number of hoops still left to jump through but this is one less at least!

Anyway wishing you all a good day lots of     


Be11a


----------



## skiwizard

Be11a on your   you must be so excited.   Fingers crossed everything works out for you this time. 

Trish


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Be11a,

Congratulations - you sound so excited and understandably so.   

Wishing you all the luck in the world    and a very healthy and happy 8 and a half months!

 

Love from a fellow goldie, CG xxxx


----------



## lucky lucy

I'm 43 and got my BFP 8 weeks ago.  DP is 52

Age at BFP:   42 10 months
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):      ICSI                                                               
How many tx before BFP: 1 - both treatments retrieved only 5 eggs each time only 3 were mature enough.  1st time only 1 fertilized, but BFN.           
Reason for IF:     Male factor                         
Previous children / pregnancies:      none
Protocol used:     long                        
Medication:    synarel /menopur (6 amps per day)
ACU:               BACC                           
FSH level prior to tx:         9     
Number of eggs retrieved:  5           
Number fertilized:             2              
Embryos put back: 2

I have been going to acupuncture for over a year and DP went for a few sessions too.  He also took herbs recommended by her (she specialises in acupuncture etc for fertility treatment) and his sperm count doubled between treatments!  We both took various vitamins etc., such as folic acid, selenium and co-enzyme Q10 as recommended in Zita West's book.  Also went for specific acupuncture treatments on day of ET (1 before and 1 after). 

TTC 9 years - reason for delay in seeking treatment - naivity... we waited to be referred by GP and ended up going round the houses... not to mention the worry over DP's health and his scans because of low testosterone levels.

We were only given a 2% chance of success so I still can't believe BFP (despite seeing beanie on scan) and haven't told anyone yet (will wait for results of nuchal scan next week) - no-one even knows we went for treatment and it's been really hard keeping it to ourselves... especially now!  

FF has been a great support to me all through my treatments (despite me not actually joining until now) and I would like to thank everyone for a fantastic site.


----------



## jtlondon

Hello

I posted my full story yesterday on the Over 40s section - 'Offering a bit of hope' - but thought it might be helpful to add it here as well...

Age at BFP:                                  42
Treatment:                                  ICSI 
How many tx before BFP:              4
Reason for IVF:                              My age and Male Factor
Previous children / pregnancies:      None 
Protocol used:                              Short
Medication:                                  Menopur or Gonal F (400-600 iu's daily for 12-15 days.  600 Gonal F for successful attempt)  
ACU:                                          Lister
FSH level   ranged from 11-13 before acupuncture, then down to 7.8 on successful attempt
Number of eggs retrieved:              8 
Number fertilized:                          3
Egg Transfer:                                2 day transfer of 4, 5 and 6 cell embryos, all Grade 1 (best)
Outcome:                                    daughter born May 06 ( I was 43 and 6 months)

I think acupuncture and Chinese herbs were crucial in my pregnancy and would really recommend them.  Also, in my successful attempt, I took a steroid called Prednisolone which the Lister recommended.  It's meant to aid implantation (I think!).

Really really good luck to everyone.  I know how hard it is to keep going - I've been there.
XXX


----------



## BH

Congratulations to Be11a and Lucy on your recent BFPs!  Thank you so much for sharing your stories - it is so important to read all experiences.  We are about to embark on our 4th attempt and I'm now 40, so good to know that it can still work!  Not sure how long we can go on for, but not ready to give up yet and this site definitely spurs you on!

jtlondon - congrats on the birth of your daughter last year - how lovely.

BH x


----------



## Debs65

Age at BFP: 41                                
Treatment FET after ICSI                                                                    
How many tx before BFP: 2 fresh ICSI cycles and 1 FET before BFP on 2nd FET cycle! a.h. on 2nd icsi and 2nd FET cycles           
Reason for IF: secondary infertility/unexplained/age!                             
Previous children / pregnancies: 1 x DS 2000 / 1 x mc 2006 from natural pg    
                         
Medication:  Gonul F and Burselin with ICSI cycles                         
ACU:  Guy's Hospital, London                                        
        
Number of eggs retrieved: from 2nd ICSI - 23              
Number fertilized: 14 - 10 frozen (2 embryos put back 2nd ICSI cycle) 1st FET cycle 4 defrosted, 3 survived 3 put back, 2nd FET cycle 6 defrosted, 3 survived, 3 put back                          
Embryos put back: 3

I have been ttc for over 5yrs and I am now just over 8 weeks pg with singleton!

Good Luck to everyone x


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Debs,

Well done and thank you for sharing your news with us - we all needed some good news on here!

Wishing you a very happy healthy pregnancy.

 ] ]  ]  ] CONGRATULATIONS  ] ] ] 
CG xxxxx


----------



## ClaireL65

Hello there

I am relatively new to FF and have just successfully completed my 2ww  , though I am being incredibly cautious as it's still very early days.

Me and DH were amazed at our  ; we tested yesterday and knew that the odds were against us, due to age, etc (me almost 42 and DH already 42; neither of us have any children and have been TTC for 3.5 years).

We had IVF treatment at the Bridge Centre in London and they were/still are excellent. We have our 7 week scan on the 23rd August. Briefly, following a hysteroscopy and laperoscopy last year, plus another hysteroscopy in April this year, plus no success with Chlomid, we opted for IVF. I was on Synarel (nose spray) for down regging, Menopur (injections) for stim, and then Cyclogest pessaries (still on these for next 2 months).

We had 6 eggs; 2 fertilised, and just the 1 was ok for ET. This 1 seems to have done well so far...

Congrats to all those of you who have success stories, and big hugs to those of you who are having a challenging time right now  

Good luck to everyone

Claire xxx


----------



## BH

Hi Claire,

Fantastic news - congratulations!!  Thanks for sharing your story - gives me some hope!  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

BH x


----------



## ClaireL65

Thanks BH, and very best of luck to you  

Claire x


----------



## skiwizard

Congratulation Clare,     that really does give us all a little bit of hope. 

What symptoms did you have on your 2ww?



Trish


----------



## ClaireL65

Hi Trish

during my 2ww I had sore boobs, a few aches and pains (abdomen and back), and some spotting (brown) - I thought my period was about to kick in, but it didn't and I tested positive to our amazement.

Now it's almost a week since I tested, and I still have a few aches and pains, and still have sore boobs, but thankfully my tummy is a little less bloated now. I'm still on Cyclogest pessaries, but getting used to sticking them where the sun don't shine!!!  

All the best

Claire


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Hi Claire,

Just wanted to say   and wish you all the best for a very healthy and happy pregnancy. You must be over the moon.

Keep us up to date and motivated! We need regular reminders that it can and does work.  

Love, CG xxxxx


----------



## ClaireL65

Thanks, and good luck CG  

Claire


----------



## Kes67

Claire honey - what fantastic news well done chick.      

This thread is a real inspiration and just what i was looking for. DH and I are about to start on a short protocol in next couple of days - Buserilin and merional. Im 40 and DH 30. Hopefully fingers crossed we will be putting out own success story on here in a few weeks.....

Hi to everybody else out there TTC. Sending lots of baby dust and best wishes to you. 

Kes
XX


----------



## skiwizard

Hi Ladies 

I am so pleased to announce that at the _young_ age of 40 (41 in December) I have just had my 2nd !! Yipeeeeeee!        

I have a 20 month old DS from my 2nd ICSI attempt back in 2005. This was my 2nd FET so it was 2nd time lucky for me both times.   

We are truly blessed.  I hope my story gives you all the determination to carry on and achieve your miracle(s) - because it can happen, you just need to believe that it will. 

Never give up!

Trish


----------



## Denlake

Hi all,

I have posted my story elsewhere on this board (AND SORRY BUT DON'T KNOW HOW TO ATTACH THE LINK !) but thought I should add myself to your list. I know it's early days yet but here's hoping I can hang onto the beanie.

AGE- 41.5 (ttc 4.5 years)
TREATMENT- 1ST IVF (PREVOIUSLY CLOMID AND 1 IUI) ALL SELF FUNDED DUE TO MY AGE !
TRANSFER - MY FIRST AS NO TRANSFER FOR IUI
REASON- UNEXPLAINED ON BOTH SIDES
PREV CHILDREN- NON
PROTOCOL- ANTAGONIST REGIME
MEDS- PUREGON 250IU AND ORGALUTRAN
ACU- JESSOPS SHEFFIELD
FSH- HAD RISEN TO 12.5 ANNOYINGLY AFTER HOVERING ABOUT 8 FOR AS LONG AS I CAN REMEMBER !
EGGS RETRIEVED- ONLY 4 OUT OF 5 FOLLLIES
EGGS FERTILISED- FOUR (2 X GRADE 1 AND 2 X GRADE 2
PUT BACK- 2 AND 2 FROSTIES

Hope this helps

Dee x


----------



## ClaireL65

Sad to say that following my   on the 1st August, my 7 week scan showed no baby and no sac. My HCG level was still quite high, and over the past 2 weeks I have had 2 scans and 5 blood tests, and the HCG level is at last dropping. I started the mother of all   last Tuesday. It almost stopped on Sunday and then restarted yesterday with lots more pain and discomfort and I feel rotten.

We are likely to go for IVF again, tho I feel like curling up in a ball at the moment. Despite falling HCG level, I am still scared that I have an ectopic and that can't be ruled out completely until my HCG level is a lot lower (it's currently 709.7). I seem to hurt all over, so am having a lazy day today and am trying to find someone to take my dog out for a walk. I'm glad to have him whilst DH is at work - lots of snuggly cuddles.

Good luck to everyone - I still believe if it's meant to be, it'll be

Claire x


----------



## allison kate

So sorry to hear your news Claire  I hope your levels will get sorted out soon.  Take time to grieve hunni, much love to you and DH at this time.

Allison xx


----------



## ClaireL65

Thanks Allison. Much appreciated.

Claire

p.s have found someone to take pooch out this afternoon, and some flowers have just arrived from my parents


----------



## Denlake

Claire,

I am really sorry to hear your news, I wish you loads of strength to get through this awful time. My thoughts are with you.

Love and hugs

dxx


----------



## Kes67

Claire

Im so so sorry to hear you sad news honey. My heartfelt thoughts are with you. Sending you lots and lots and lots of love.

Kes
XX


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Claire,

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Take good care of yourself and take some time to grieve and recover. Thinking of you and wishing you the strength to follow your dream when the time's right.   

Lots of love,

CG xxxxx


----------



## ClaireL65

Thanks everyone - much appreciated, and good luck to all of you    

Claire


----------



## Kes67

Hi everyone - Just wanted to share my success with you all and give some hope to us 40+ers

Age at BFP:    40 years and a tiny bit (5mths actually|)
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):    IVF                          
How many tx before BFP:      2 back in 1995 (BFN) and 1996 = (BFP and twins now 10)
Reason for IF:    No tubes due to 2 x ectopics in 1994                      
Previous children / pregnancies:  twins from IVF in 1996- 2 x girls aged 10
Protocol used:  Short protocol
Medication:      Flared with burselin and 300 merional for 12 days with orgalutron fas well for 7 days      
ACU:                MFS (Aldridge)
FSH level prior to tx:  have no idea - i was told but have forgotten - I know it was normal though        
Number of eggs retrieved:  4              
Number fertilized:              3          
Embryos put back:            2 (one didnt make it in the end)

Had OHSS on day 4 after transfer which got worse during 2nd week of TWW. Still look like Im about 6 mths og already.

We got our BFP yesterday although we have tested early )official test date isnt until monday) But have tested today and the line is getting darker whaooooooooooo.... Proves that we still have it in us dont we ladies.

Kes
XX


----------



## ClaireL65

Well done Kes - that's brilliant news!!!!! 

All the best

Claire xx


----------



## mollysmum

Hi All,

I just thought I would add my story to your list to show that even after numerous failures, there is still  hope:

Age at BFP:                                40
Treatment                                  IVF  
How many treatment before BFP:    5 IVF, 1 FET, 3 IUI
Reason for IF                              Unexplained
Previous children/pregnancies        None
Protocol used                              Long
Medication                                  BCP/ suprecur/ Menopur
ACU                                          Lister
FSH prior to treatment                  9
Number of eggs retrieved              7
Number fertilised                          6
Embryos put back                        2 blasts 

Kieran was born last week. I had two treatments at ARGC where  I partially ovulated before EC and was told at follow up to give up. Mr T himself said "IVF will not work for you".The treatment at the Lister started just after my 40th birthday and I was completely convinced it wouldn't work. I really hope my story can offer a little ray of hope. 

Lots of love and luck to everyone

Kerry xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Congratulations... WAs reading these pages for inspiration.  Wandered why Taranissi said that as you did pretty well getting blasts...  The best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy...


----------



## ClaireL65

Kerry

Congrats on the arrival of baby Kieran - that's brilliant news 

It's fantastic to hear good news, especially where us 'oldies' are concerned

Fantastic  

Cx


----------



## Maryisobel

Hi,
I have also posted on the ICSI general chit chat, success stories board today as I am about 3 weeks away from EDD.
Just to say, keep trying all those over 40. Wishing you all the luck in the world to get what you want. 
On my last go, having changed clinics, it worked. Fresh cycle of ICSI which was our 7th cycle in total including FET's. Think the FET's are a waste of time unless one is younger, that is from personal experience. I had a fantastic response to my first round of drugs but of the frosties from that 1st batch (3 attempts) none of them worked, so reckon we should  have gone straight to a fresh cycle after the first failed FET and destroyed all the frosties. Easy to say now of course.
Cannot say that it worked because we changed clinics. The Lister is good and they did do a couple of things differently however,  I never got to blastocyst stage.  Still taking Clexane injections and have been advised to until 6 weeks after the birth, as I have Factor V Leiden. I dont really believe in this as I had never been pregnant or had a miscarriage prior to the blood tests at St Mary's. The reason for the blood tests was implantation problems which I am sure many of you have experienced. The fact that I am now 8mths pregnant should mean I dont need Clexane, however, will do as I am told at least until he/she arrive safely.
All the best to the 35 +,  + dont read the negative news about age.
Mary


----------



## daisyg

Congrate Maryisobel,

Just to correct you - if you have Factor V Leiden you have a big reason for implantation failure and lack of pregnancy.  You also need the clexane to prevent pregnancy loss until 6 weeks after birth (you are also more prone to DVTs at this time as well).  I have no idea why you 'don't believe in this'.  You have been diagnosed with a major blood clotting disorder and it is most likely that clexane is a major reason why you are continuing with your pregnancy (thankully).

People with Factor V Leiden are vulnerable to problems with clotting factors in the 2nd and 3rd trimester, so the fact that you are 8 months pg has nothing to do with it.

I don't understand why someone hasn't explained the implications of FVL as it not only affects pg but can affect your general health for the rest of your life.

Daisy
x


----------



## Maryisobel

Daisy,
Thanks for your reply. It was not explained fully and heard it was viewed by the NHS staff as the latest IVF fad. Secondly, even the Obstetrician who is head of an IVF clinic and also my obstetrician at the NHS hospital, dithered for 2 weeks before confirming I should remain on Clexane and upped the dose to 40mg. The Lister would not commit as to whether I should continue with the Clexane once I had successfully conceived and suggested I ask my obstetrician. My first clinic put me on 20 mg, the Lister use 40mg as standard and I asked for it to be reduced to 20 mg. So these are my reasons for not believing, through the inconsistency of advice from the IVF clinics. Also I have read on some of the mesage boards that some ladies do not have to continue through out their pregnancy.
Best regards, Mary


----------



## daisyg

Hi Maryisobel,

Factor V Leiden is a recognised thrombophilic cause of infertility and miscarriage.  Raj Rai at St. Mary's recurrent miscarriage clinic is a world authority on FVL and patients are given clexane from before conception to 6 weeks post partum.  This is standard treatment.  Sadly, most clinics and Obs are not informed about thrombophilias and will not be able to advise you in detail.  

I wondered why you asked for your dose to be reduced to 20mg.  40mg is a standard dose?  How do you know whether 20mg is enough to prevent clotting in pg? The women who are not continuing clexane throughout pregnancy presumably do NOT have factor v leiden.  As I mentioned before, FVL is a common cause of clotting in pregnancy and often is more likely to affect pregnancies in the 2nd and 3rd trim.  You are also at more risk of clotting just after birth, which is why it is recommended that you continue 6 week post partum.

Are you hetero or homozygous for FVL?  This also makes a difference.

Sound like you have not had great advice.  I personally would research it a bit more so you know exactly what you are dealing with (for your future health risks as well as those of other family members who will also have inherited FVL).

Daisy
x


----------



## Maryisobel

Hi Daisy,
I am heterozygous. I did read up on the FVL and understood the research concluded by Raj Rai was for people whom had undergone several miscarriages, not infertility which is precisely why I was a non-believer having never been pregnant. Also I had one fresh ICSI cycle on Clexane which did not work having been told that we had tried everything we could in terms of tests. However, no-one is going to risk losing a pregnancy having spent so much time and energy on getting pregnant. St Mary's is where I was diagnosed with FVL. I asked for the dose to be reduced as I did not want to be pumped with more drugs than necessary. I am now on 40mg as you say may be standard. The only blood clotting problem has been my brother with DVT. I have no history of problems other than this. My mother had 6 children no problem.  
Mary


----------



## daisyg

Hi Mary,

Thanks for your reply.  I was worried about you!  Good to hear all is ok.  Sending best wishes for a happy and healthy pg and beyond.

Best wishes,

Daisy
x


----------



## kizzymouse

good to hear success stories!!
I just turned 40 and I've had 4 failed iui's and 1 failed ivf. Starting round 2 in jan/feb, increasing my drugs this time to get more eggies  

Cant believe I'm 40!!    

wish I hadnt left it so late but then again would only have wanted to have kids with my DP, we've been together 5 years next Valentines day, hope 2008 is our year or else I'll just have to make do with my fur babies - bless em!!        

good luck everyone


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Mary - congratulations - it's lovely to hear your news and that persistence can pay! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy   

Kerry - congratulations on your recent arrival, you must be so proud   It's news like this that gives those of us still trying an incentive to go on.

Love, CG xxxx


----------



## nikkis

its so good to hear of success stories..after several failures my end I am starting to feel very hopeless, despite the fact that I am going for donor eggs..I dont have FVL but a factor XII clotting deficiency but that means that my blood doesnt clot as much as it should..I am assured that it should have no bearing on failure to implant but it does concern me

well done to those of you out there who are pg or have babies, you lucky girls
Nikki


----------



## daisyg

Hi Nikkis,

I don't know who is treating you, but facto XII is a thrombophilia associated with recurrent miscarriage and implantation failure.  I strongly advise you find someone who will take this seriously and treat you accordingly with blood thinners whether you are doing DE or own eggs.  I can't understand why you have been told it has no bearing on failure to implant when it clearly is associated with this.

Daisy
x


----------



## nikkis

oh Daisy..how do you know that?  I have asked the ARGC and emailed Geoffey Sher, and also my clinics in Cardiff, Gdansk and Barcelona all say it is not relevant...do you have a reference I could look at?

however my clinic in Spain is giving me pentofixylline (sp?) to increase blood flow to the uterus..of course I am taking baby aspirin too
Nikki


----------



## daisyg

Hi Nikkis,

Just google Factor XII deficiency and you will find lots of connections with this disorder and recurrent miscarriage/implantation failure.

e.g.

http://content.karger.com/ProdukteDB/produkte.asp?Doi=10220

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/408885_3

You say in your post that it means your blood doesn't clot as much as it should? Is this right? or do you mean that it clots more than it should? A bit confused about this - I don't want to confuse you (or me!).

Glad you are on the meds. for this cycle.

Wishing you lots of luck and hoping for success for you v. soon,

Best wishes,

Daisy
x


----------



## nikkis

thanks Daisy
have pm.d you


----------



## daisyg

Nikki,

Thank you for your pm - apologies for getting it very wrong and jumping in too quickly with my opinion (a lesson for me I think).

I am so sorry for all you have been through - hoping for success for you very soon.

Best,

Daisy
x

p.s. have pm'd you too.


----------



## lucymorgan

Thought I'd add my BFP to the thread, not yet really sunk in as I had 2 m/cs in 2o06 and need to see a heartbeat before it will feel real.  Hoping 3rd time lucky.  

Age at BFP: 41                          
Treatment : GIFT at UCH, it was recommended as my AMH levels were lower than "normal" which showed my fertility is declining.  UCH believe this treatment will give greater chances of success as eggs fertilise and divide in the natural env't.    They have had a lot of BFPs with this first half of 2007 but only a few women have GIFT (BFP was 5 out of 9)                                                                

How many tx before BFP: Very Lucky - First Time

Reason for IF:Age

Previous children / pregnancies:1 DS, 4 on 5th Jan 2008.  2 m/cs 2006.  Cant get pregnant in 2007 so went for fertility treatment. I recommend that at this age if you try for 6 months and don't conceive go for fertility testing as your fertility levels can decline quickly.

Protocol used: Short protocol no DR
                            
Medication: Primolut to start.  Then full dose of menopur (5 vials).
                              
ACU: UCH in London, very good but have heard people with reservations as in general tend to have more younger women and I think they are quite strict on what they will offer you, i.e. if FSH over 10 then you cant do IVF
                                        
FSH level prior to tx: 9

Number of eggs retrieved:9 - was really pleased with this result

Number fertilized: 3 put back in  unfertilised.  1 wasn't an egg when stripped off all outer layers.  4 fertilised and frozen for potential future IVF
                          
Embryos put back: 3 unfertilised eggs.  One or more hanging in !!!

Lucy xx


----------



## nikkis

well done Lcy..hope this time it all goes well
Nikki


----------



## ClaireL65

Hi Lucy

wishing you lots of luck and happiness  

Happy New Year to all

Cxx


----------



## nikkis

any other old birds getting pregnant out there?
Nikki


----------



## jacquidube

Age at BFP:    43 years and 10 months.                            
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):    Natural.                                                              
How many tx before BFP:              
Reason for IF:                              
Previous children / pregnancies:    3 children, age 20, 16 and 5.  
Protocol used:                            
Medication:                                
ACU:                                          
FSH level prior to tx:              
Number of eggs retrieved:              
Number fertilized:                          
Embryos put back: 

I have experienced 5 miscarriages. The doctor has put me on clexane and aspirin 2 days ago to help this pregnancy. I am 6 weeks and 2 days today. I saw the babies heartbeat 2 days ago.


----------



## nikkis

Jacqui
congratulations
Nikki


----------



## ants2

Hi Just thought I'd add mine.

Age at BFP 39
Treatment - IUI BFP but M/C at 7 weeks
                IVF long protocol but only chemical pregnancy BFN
                Just about to start 2nd IVF then natural pregnancy BFP.
                Accupuncture and herbs
Reason for IF - Endo
Previous pregnancies/kids - none
ACU - Hammersmith
Eggs retrieved - 7, 5 fertilized, 2 put back 2 frosties - not too sure if should use them!

Baby boy born 2/7/07 when i was the big 40. Still in shock and desperately tying to cover grey hairs 

Ants


----------



## ClaireL65

Good luck Jacqui - how exciting!!!!    

Ants - your little boy is a real cutey  

Hi to all

Currently on stims (Menopur) - 8 vials a day!!!!!! Going for first stim scan tomorrow, and hopefully EC next week if all is going well. Am also on Aspirin and Dexamethosone, as well as nasal spray. Dosed up but feeling ok (ish).

Love to all us oldies!!

Cxx


----------



## alegria

Thank you ladies for all your amazing stories, all very encouraging and inspiring!!  

Alegria


----------



## HollyB

Just wanted to add my story

Age at BFP:    41 years and 3 months.                            
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):    Natural.                                                              
How many tx before BFP:              5
Reason for IF:                              Unexplained
Previous children / pregnancies:    1 DD born 2003 (IVF) 
Protocol used:                            
Medication:                                
ACU:                                          
FSH level prior to tx:              
Number of eggs retrieved:              
Number fertilized:                          
Embryos put back: 

I was very lucky to conceive my DD on my first round of IVF in 2002. I started back on the treadmill in 2004 and completed 5 further cycles of IVF with no success. My last cycle was in Jan '06. I do have endometriosis and in 2006 I was told that I should probably stop IVF and just try IUI as my ovarian reserve was very low. As a precursor to this I had a hycosy to see if my tubes were open. My left one was found to be blocked and I had a hydrosalphinx. I had that tube removed in June 2006 and had pretty much called it a day. I felt very lucky to have my DD.

So, in March last year, at the age of 41, with one tube, having tried for 10 years, I fall pregnant naturally during probably one of the most stressful periods of my life (long story to do with work). After an uneventful pregnancy I gave birth to my second DD on 3rd November just a month shy of my 42nd birthday.

Never give up hope.


----------



## LoveBug

Congrats ladies! I am very happy to share my story too:

Age at BFP:  44 years just (bday during 2ww)                               
Treatment(ICSI/IVF/IUI/Naturaletc): IVF plus PGD                                                                  
How many tx before BFP:    four         
Reason for IF:         age                     
Previous children / pregnancies:    BFP on 1st IVF but m/c  
Protocol used:       short (flare) cycle, no downregging, stims from day 2 of cycle                      
Medication:    puregon and merional, plus cetrocide, clexane, dexamethasone; and gestone during 1st trimester; also one lot of IVIG  (immunology stuff)                          
ACU:    ARGC (three previous attempts at UCH)                                      
FSH level prior to tx: 6.5             
Number of eggs retrieved:    29           
Number fertilized:    16                       
Embryos put back: 2



Finally I'm adding my success story! I am 45 now and our beautiful son was born last October. He's a first child for both of us, and as you can see we went through four cycles of IVF to make our dream come true, three of them with PGD to check for chromosomal abnormalities. I am lucky in that I am a "good responder" and my FSH was always round 6-sh, but on doing PGD we found that the majority of the embryos were abnormal, and this was the first cycle where we had 2 good ones to put back (none to freeze). We got the BFP 5 days after my 44th birthday, what a present!!!! and the first heartbeat scan on Valentine's day last year... The pregnancy was of course nerve-racking, especially with a scary bleed at 12 weeks, but all went well and he arrived 2 hours and 20 minutes after his due date, perfect and healthy. And I still feel like crying at the sheer amazingness of it all! 

I wanted to share particularly as someone who's never conceived naturally and had no children previously because the hill seems incredibly steep to climb in that position - I didn't even meet my dh and start ttc till I was 40, and the odds seem so stacked against you - and I was frightened on many occasions that we would never make it, it was so hard to hold on and keep going - but we did, and here we are now with our precious miracle baby boy. 

My very, very best wishes to all you goldies out there ttc, may the babydust be with you... 

Clare xxx


----------



## ClaireL65

Wow Clare, what an incredible journey and an amazinf result - well done!!

Thanks for sharing your story and love to you and your family

Claire x


----------



## nikkis

oh its so lovely to hear of your stories of success, often despite all the odds and tough journies
Congratulations to you all
Nikki
x


----------



## Incywincyspider

After 3 m/cs in 2006, my fourth pregnancy resulted in my beautiful daughter, born on Boxing Day 2007.  I'm posting here because I know how much it helped me to read these stories.

Age at BFP:  40 yrs 9 months                                
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): Natural                                                                    
How many tx before BFP: None
Reason for IF: Age probably                      
Previous children / pregnancies: 3 m/c's      
Protocol used:                            
Medication: Baby aspirin and progesterone                              
ACU:                                          
FSH level prior to tx: 18 (although this was taken on Day 7 and not Day 3 as recommended)      

I hope this gives someone else enough hope to carry on.


----------



## nikkis

congratulations on your lovely baby girl..Nikki


----------



## alegria

Incy - Congratulations and thank you for sharing it with us!!! It does give us oldies some hope  

Alegria xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

Alllegria  - spooky this stuff with names as I thought you were talking about me as I go informally by the name of Incy on these boards and I thought... what on earth is she on about....


Yes, Incywincy ....good on you....  Wish I had the same story to share...


----------



## Cotswold Girl

Incywincyspider, Congratulations on the birth of your daughter. It's always lovely to hear of successes as it really does spur us all on!

Wishing you a long, happy and healthy future together.

CG xxxxxx


----------



## nikkis

any other success for us old birds?
I think lots of older ladies seem to be going to Czech recently
Nikki


----------



## Guest

vicky r said:


> Absolutely - great idea.
> Heres mine:
> 
> Age at BFP 42.7
> Treatment IVF
> How many tx before BFP - lucky first time
> Reason for IF - unexplined
> Previous pregnancies - missed m/c at 40 discovered at 12 week scan no h/b - ERPC and didn't get pregnant again until the IVF
> Protocol used: 21 day long
> ACU
> Wolfson Private at Hammersmith Hospital
> Number of eggs retrieved : 11
> Number fertilised: 10
> embryos put back: 2 x 4 cell EC 24/1/06 ET 26/1/06
> I did lots of alternative stuff that didn't work but may have contributed to general well being - nutritional programme, reflexology, acupuncture and chinese herbs. During treatment I switched to an acupuncturist with lots of experience of treating ladies going through IF treatment and had a very easy time of the IVf which I had been dreading.
> Wishing everyone much success and sleepless nights with gorgeous babies,
> love Vicky x


Hi Vicky can you say who you used for acupuncture? I am looking at starting this to relax me and take away some of the daily anxiety i feel as well as prepare the old body.


----------



## Happiness07

Hi Shad,
If you are in London then I can recommend Madame Zhai at the Zhai Clinic on 128 Harley street(if memory serves - though if you google the clinic you'll find details about her!). I'm 43 and have been taking Chinese herbs, acupuncture and Zita West vitamins. Am due to re start IVF (4th one) at the lister around 22nd May. I hope to post here when i'm succerssful. I believe if ANYONE can help to make my next iVF successful, then it's her!
Cheers,
x


----------



## kittyblue

Hello, 

I got my bfp yesterday. 
I am 41
fsh varying 3.3  13  10
treatment  - diui
attempts - lucky first time
unmedicated cycle (apart from one jab of pregnyl on day of diui)

there is hope for us all, dont listen to the consultants who tell you it wont work or that you have a 5% chance (you could be that %)


----------



## Violet66

Congratulations Kitty that's brilliant!


----------



## starfish3

Kitty -congradulations!

Let me introduce myself - I am Sharyn from New Zealand. Turned 45 in mid Jan 2008 and had my first baby by caesarian on Valentines Day, my darling son Jaxson. I am blessed to have a dear friend who baked a few eggs (10 to be exact), giving me 8 grade A embryos and my son was conceived on the first FET...... Midwife and Obstret predicted all sorts of problems and complications for my pregnancy for myself or bubs - NONE OF WHICH HAPPENED!!!!! I did have a c section in the end because his head was stuck in my pelvis - this was not one of the disasters predicted by the health professionals, just a misfit.

Yes I had to have DE - genetic connection not an issue for me (I have 3 other children I parent and I am not biologically related to them either), my own eggs being too old.

Have 6 embies left and planning on trying to another miracle in next 3 months (once a lose a bit of weight), as we want Jaxson to have a sibling close to his own age... our friends dont have preschoolers and we dont want him to be totally dependant on our older kids (13, 15 & 24) if something happened to us before he reached adulthood. I will be just so lucky if we get another baby... you gotta start out believing its possible (she says even though aobut every 3 days I look at him through tears in disbelief that he is a reality).

Cheers
Sharyn


----------



## podbean

Hi Kitty

Thank you for sharing about your baby.  A warm welcome to FF too.

He looks a cuddly baby.  Best of luck with your next miracle.

Lots of love
Podbean
x


----------



## nikkis

oh Kitty what lovely news..you are thrilled I know!

Sharyn
thanks for giving us all hope

Im 45 too and have just had another FET in BCN so waiting..had a great transfer but a bit of a to do in the following night which Im panicking about but trying not to

Love to you all, and Podbean
Nikki


----------



## anna the third

well I'm 39 and though i've never been pg, my friends are dropping like flies. another one last week. i am not sure how this happens but i wonder if i got on the IVF bandwagon too soon. you do end up LOSing time via it - the cycle for the HSG, another couple to recover from the failed IVF, extra progesterone that messed up my cycle completely for 2 cycles. we've been ttc for 12 months in total minus all these so it's not so bad. 2 failed cycles though, with so called perfect blasts each time. 

anyway the point is that ladies in the bg wide world are getting pg over 40 and clearing with no complications all the time. let's not  lose faith. xxx


----------



## vicky r

HI there,
Wanted to offer some hope out there...........
Had my son Sam by IVF aged 43 and then 9 months later conceived naturally and have just had son number two aged only just still 44.  My stats were very low when I did the IVF and I was told not to be hopeful as I had a 10% chance of conceiving.....
It CAN happen.......and I know I have been very very lucky.
Good luck to all
Vicky xxxxxxx


----------



## alegria

Thank you Vicky!!


----------



## reese646

Hi everyone, just wanted to offer my story in the hope it helps someone.

I turned 40 in Dec 07 while awaiting referral to Bristol Centre for Reproductive Medicine.  We had our cons appoint in April and so far was unexplained and told maybe it was just my age!  My FSH result then came back at 21.1 we were shocked and disappointed we were expecting it to be high but not quite that high. The clinic had said they would treat us with a high FSH but we wanted to improve our chances as much as possible.

I immediately started a course of accupunture and chinese herbs.  My diet was already quite good but I improved it more with some organic foods, no tea/coffee/carbonated drinks/chocolate and taking wheatgrass powder daily in smoothies. Along with Pregnacare, evening primrose capsules lots of fruit/veg/water I gave up alcohol (well apart from one glass a week).

The following month I had my FSH tested again though late as my cycle had increased it seems due to the herbs, and it had gone down to 4.6!!!!!!! Wow, this was also a surprise as I was expecting (hoping) for 15 or so maybe less!

This month AF was late again but I thought nothing of it because of last month, eventually yesterday we gave in and tested only to get a   to say we are shocked is a bit of an understatement and I just hope this little one stays with us for the duration, either way though it is a success story   and I hope gives a little hope to some of you. I know I read this board last year looking for similar stories. 

  and    to everyone ttc

Mandy x


----------



## nikkis

well done Mandy..fantastic news old girl!
from an even older one


----------



## reese646

hehe thanks Nikkis and good luck for your 2ww   

Mandy x


----------



## alegria

CONGRATULATIONS Mandy!!! Wishing you a very healthy & happy pregnancy  

Alegria x


----------



## reese646

Thanks Alegria  

Where are you in tx? 

Mandy x


----------



## AllyD

Mandy,
Just wanted to say congratulations and very best wishes for your pregnancy. Thanks for posting as it does give hope that things can change and a BFP is possible, we only tend to get the medical side about older women having little chance of ever getting a positive. I have beaten the odds already having only one follicle, one egg and one embie, so it gives me positive thoughts that things can work out for the good.

                                Ally


----------



## nikkis

Ally...you test one day after me!!!
Roll on next week (or maybe not?!)
Nikki


----------



## reese646

Thanks Ally, I know I got hope from reading similar stories last year   Oh and good luck for testing next week     

Mandy x


----------



## anna the third

Mandy that's brilliant. im so pleased for you and encouraged of course too. 

can you tell me - did you do anything differently? what do you attribute it to? thanks


----------



## reese646

Hi Annathethird, well i was much stricter with my self and my diet, virtually no alcohol, no chocolate, no tea (de-caf only), taking wheatgrass power daily and accupunture and Chinese herbs were the biggest changes.

I already had a fairly healthy diet (lots of veg, fruit etc) and was taking Pregnacare.  I firmly believe the accupunture (and maybe herbs) had the biggest effect on me and my conceiving. It's one thing I had never tried before but saw lots on here had and new it helped reduce FSH levels.

Anything else you want to know just ask.  

Mandy x


----------



## ClaireL65

Thanks brilliant Mandy - what an inspiration!!!

Hello all - I am back after 4 months absence from FF. Still haven't decided what to do after 2 failed attempts at IVF. Decided to come back to FF to see if it helps us decide  

Good to be back - need to find out how everyone is doing now  

Good luck to you all  

Claire xx


----------



## anna the third

C, welcome back, would you think of Turkey - they can put back more there....1500 for the treatment, 1500 for the "holiday"


----------



## Bright Eyes

HI. I'm back on here too after a bit of a break. 
Just been to GP to ask for a referral to a new clinic. I can't complain about the old one but after so many dissapointments I just felt negative about it and that does not help. I am, at least, going to go for a consultation somewhere else and see what they say. I am also on the herbs and accupuncture. it makes me feel that I am doing something in this break-time and who knows! We have no explanation for our infertility, I had hoped the NK last month would have thown up something but all normal. So so frustrating. I know that it is age now but we had been trying since mid30's and not even a near-miss. We live in hope!
Bright Eyes


----------



## ClaireL65

Hi Bright Eyes - welcome back to. 

It's so hard feeling as if we are on 'borrowed time' isn't it. It's hard deciding what to do next. My family and friends do not really want me to give IVF another go as the last time was SO hard being on immune drugs (Clexane, Prednisolone, etc) as well as all the hormone stuff - I even ended up in A&E due to huge heart palpitations that the heart specialist put down to the steroids. I was so so uptight and irritable on the steroids that the embryos didn't stand a chance (in my opinion).

So, now I need to decide whether to try a third and final time or just accept that it's not meant to be, if that is the case.

Anna the Third - what made you think of Turkey? Is there a particularly good clinic there?

Love to all

Cxxx


----------



## anna the third

yes i think so. jinemed is the one most girls try. also, it's quite close, and you can have a nice holiday while you're at it! but mostly for the number of embryos - essential to give us a chance i think of finding the "good" eggs. xx


----------



## Sam1934

Hi.  I'm also new to this.  My DP and I have been TTC for 3 years.  I was diagnosed with a cyst and fibroids.
They decided to remove the cyst but leave the fibroids as they would not get in the way of fertility.
DP was told he had low sperm count and mobility so ICSI is the only way to go.
After what seems like two years of constant testing I have now been told my FSH levels are high - 14 and my AMH level is low 3.55 so told not to get my hopes up. Not surprising as I am 41.

However after reading lots of advise and success stories on this site we decided to go ahead.  We start  injecting on Friday.

I have also started acupucture (not sure if it's too late as the practioner said I should have started 3 months ago) and am taking daily wheatgrass shots. The hospital advised not to take the herbs as not sure what's really in them.  Don't know if I really believe in all that alternative stuff but willing to give it a go and have also started going to the gym.

Not sure how many attempts to have at the moment - will just wait and see how this 1st one goes.

Would be great to hear from any others who are in the same situation.

Sam


----------



## Happiness07

Hi Sam,
I am also taking Chinese herbs and have just started my 4th IVF attempt - though the first after gewtting rid of some nasty infected tubes! The nurse today at the Lister was disapprovibg about the herbs sayoing exactly what you said about not knowing what the contents are but I've decided to carry on since I feel well on them and I believe in them though I'm not sure why . I see a lovely lady on Harley St called Madame Zhai who has a good record with getting older women pregant WHILST doing IVF. I start buserelin injections tomorrow! I say go for it - don't worry too much about FSH & AMH - you just need the one decent egg and now that you are doing ICSI and you've had your other issues dealt with then you stand a reasonable chance! Good luck X


----------



## daisyg

Happiness,

Please, please do not take chinese herbs while doing ivf.  They are absolutely contraindicated as they may interfere with your ivf medication and cause it not to work effectively.

They are not approved for use with ivf cycles and I would really advise you to steer well clear.  If you fail, I wonder if you will know for sure what effect the herbs had?

Please, I have many years experience of these boards and know that most ivf clinics will tell you not to take them as you have no way of knowing how they will react to your meds.

Best,

Daisy
x


----------



## Bright Eyes

Hi girls
I am going for an appointment at new clinic on Wed ( Care Manchester) as got negative with the last one. Hope to give it one last try  and anxious about what they might say.
I have been on accu and herbs but I have been told that you should not do the herbs alongside IVF.. accu fine but not the herbs. I have my accu after my appointment on Wed and will be calling it a day on the herbs. I was happy to do it in the " interim" as I felt that at least I was doing something but agree that I don't think the two together is advised .
Bright Eyes


----------



## Sam1934

Hi Daisy

Thanks for the advise.  Don't worry I won't be trying the herbs.  I can't even stand drinking normal tea.

I had my first session at accupunture last week and not sure whether to continue with that as the practioner decided to do 15 mins of accupressure and bruised my legs.  Maybe I'm just too sensitive.

Sam


----------



## daisyg

Sorry Sam!  I addressed the post to you by mistake - I meant it for Happiness.

Really sorry about that!!

(Have amended the post now...)


Daisy
xx


----------



## ClaireL65

Hi ladies

interesting reading about accu and herbs

I haven't tried either but am going for hypnotherapy at the moment, as I tend to store things up and am a very anxious person - am hoping that these sessions will help to calm me down generally and who know's, may even help me through my next treatment. I keep wondering whether to try accu as many people believe that it has helped them get pregnant, tho of course there is no scientific proof. Do you reckon it helps because it relaxes you, or because it triggers certain things physically/chemically? If the former, I may as well continue with hypno instead of accu, as that helps to relax me. If it's the latter, then maybe I should try accu in addition, tho I won't be going down the herb route, so don't worry Daisy!!

Claire xx


----------



## anna the third

Claire, interesting question and I'll be fascinated to ehar what others say,.

My starting point is that I am normally a total sceptic on these things BUT it is clear (ish) that SOMETHING works with accu and ET. I THINK it is a relaxing mechanism and, having read more into immune issues (which i'm convinced I have) I see it as something that may well trigger better cortisol (do I mean that?) responses. ie fewer flight or fight. and thereby less of an attack on the would be implanting embryo.  

having said this, the logical next step is to say you don't actually need accu and anything that makes you relax would be fine. for me, reading a book, etc.  BUT there may also be somethign in the ongoing accumulation of the relaxtion as it were. 

Ill be interested to see what other think, espec Diasy as she is very up on everything and will have somethign constructive to say I am sure. 

we'll get there, 

xxx


----------



## Happiness07

Dear Daisy ,
Much as I aprreciate your advice, I am continuing with the herbs I'm afraid. In life we have to make our own way and maybe learn the hard way - I trust Madame Zhai .
Thank you for caring enough to write though!
X


----------



## Sam1934

I am also a sceptic about these alternative techniques however so many people swear by it that I have decided to give acupunture a try.  I've just had my second session and it feels much better than the 1st.  They also combine it with acupressure.  I read an article in either the Times or the Telegraph that said it appeared there was greater success if acupunture was performed the day before or the day after ET.  Again there was no medical evidence to support this.  I'm going to try and coincide a session to fit in with this.


----------



## kizzymouse

I'll try anything - as this is my last attempt I'm even trying fertility spells and charms -


----------



## daisyg

Here are a couple of links to the so called German study which studied acupuncture immediately before and after ET and found increased pg rates.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11937123

and also this study showing similar results:-

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16600232?ordinalpos=1&itool=EntrezSystem2.PEntrez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_DiscoveryPanel.Pubmed_Discovery_RA&linkpos=1&log$=relatedarticles&logdbfrom=pubmed

Acupuncture is thought to increase circulation to the uterus and therefore aid implantation as well as other benefits in relation to fertility and ivf.

I had acupuncture for all my ivf cycles and my only live birth was the cycle I did not do acupuncture for !! However, I have clotting and autoimmune issues as well, so it was the addition of relevant meds. that did it for my I believe.

Daisy
x


----------



## carrie73

Hi

I just want to say a Big Thank You for all those people who shared their 40+ success stories. It means a lot to me when you are down...after reading your stories it lifts you up and make you stay positive. Thank you for your help.

Carrie


----------



## georgie9

Thank you so much for this link.  The stories are so helpful and make me feel less of an old shrivelled hag!!

I am currently in the 2ww and have 3 days to go.  Am trying to stay positive and have just had a great boost from a new found friend I met at ARGC.  She is 43 and had a BFP 2 hrs ago.  Our clinic was fantastic for both of us and after a failed attempt last year, I lost all hope because of my age.  I now feel young again and have every reason to believe this may work. 

The main tip I have is not to lose hope if your FSH is up and down.  Mine wasn't good and then when it was below 10, my oestradiol was too high and I had a rogue follicle that shouldn't have been there on day 1.  After 4 months of frustration waiting to start tx they finally put me on the pill!!  One month later my FSH was 4.7 and oest <55.  I now am incubating 3 top grade embryos.  So... there is life in the old bird yet.  

Thanks again. 

Georgie


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Everyone

I just wanted to share my news that I am 8 weeks pregnant.

After having 2 attempts with my own eggs, good FSH levels I only managed to produce 1 embie at a grade 1, but like the cons said an grade 1 embie from a 41 year old is not as good as a younger person  
Anyway we decided to move onto DE, first preg was bio chemical, so we went back for our frosties and viola here I am at 8 weeks with twins! (still early days, but hoping this is the one) 

Good luck to all those on the tx journey, what a nightmare it is!

Debs xxxx


----------



## Mrs CW

Hey congratulations Debs!


Well I thought since I'm now moderating this board that I should come on this thread and tell you my story - not that it's strictly a post 40 tx success - I conceived my son through ICSI when I was 38 - my 3rd and what was to be my final attempt.  We had learned from first IVF tx that though my FSH was OK (5-6) and I produced a reasonable number of eggs, they didn't fertilise (hard shells) and the cons couldn't tell me if this was an age issue or whether they had always been that way.  I had a number of other things contributing to my infertility, one slightly damaged tube from a bout of PID in my 20s, and I had extremely painful and clotty periods which I believe meant my womb lining was not clearing out properly every month and so it was hardly a welcoming environment in there for any potential embryos.... so, after a 2nd cycle which was ICSI which ended in a biochemical pg I then threw everything at it and reckon I have my acupuncturist to thank also for my BFP which was my son, now nearly 3.

So that was it, I couldnt' face more tx and my DP (now my DH) didn't want to either, he also didn't want to TTC naturally and I couldn't face the monthly disappointments, so Matthew was going to be my only child (DH has 3 adult children from previous marriage) and we were even using contraception - most of the time    I had very strange monthly cycles about 18 months after he was born, never longer than 3 weeks which was very unlike me and I was tracking them only because I started to wonder about menopause as I also had hot flushes and night sweats...... other wise I would not have noticed that AF was late, thought nothing of it and perhaps my cycle was returning to normal.  I forgot about it for another week or two then realised I was very very late and so I tested just to get it out of my head that there was any chance and get on with things.  Gobsmacked - it was a BFP we couldn't believe it - DP's first words were "but that's impossible" but amazingly it was very possible, after a rocky pregnancy with an early bleed and at 37 weeks - a broken ankle    a fortnight after my 41st birthday I gave birth to my miracle daughter     

good luck ladies, and take care  

Claire x


----------



## Anna131

Ladies. I am 53, DH 50. In June I gave birth to a beautiful DD who is now over 4 months old. I am still breastfeeding her; intend to do it as long as possible. She is a wonderful baby, feeds well,  sleeps the whole night, and smiles a lot.

She is my second child, my first - a son is 31 now. I am in my second marriage and we decided  after 8 years together to try for a baby. It was not plain sailing, it took us several years of IVF treatments, but the final result is the best thing that could ever happened to us.
Each day we are counting our blessings and looking at her little face sends us straight into heaven.

I had better pregnancy and feel much better and stronger now than at the age of 21 with my first son.
We do have concerns about our age but we look after ourselves, try to stay away from doctors as much as possible and hope for a long happy life. 

I am a much more relaxed mother than I was with my first one and DD is developing well.

I got lots of help from this website in the beginning of my pregnancy when my GP refused to treat me (he did not like my age I suppose) and I had to fight with PCT to be prescribed progesterone and estradiol. 

The pregnancy was good for me, but my consultants were trying to talk me into at least half of the conditions I should have had because of “my age”. Thank God for the Internet. In the end I knew more about every possible problem, than they did.
All the ladies trying to conceive at mature age, please be brave, this is the most wonderful experience and worth all  the efforts.

LOL

Anna


----------



## elizabethc

Hi-

I used to lurk here for inspiration so hope this story helps someone else. I have been trying for 6 years for my first child. I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks at 38, and another after IUI at 8 weeks--both times after heartbeats were seen. I did a total of 7 IUIs (clomid and tamoxifan) before trying IVF. 

Well, I didn't even make it to egg collection and was told I had empty follicle syndrome. I was advised I could try IUI with injectables but my best bet was going to be egg donation. I booked into reprofit for egg donation and gave IUI one last go with menopur. It worked. I am 6 weeks and a few days short of my 42nd birthday. Fingers crossed this baby sticks. But please don't give up...


Age at BFP:  nearly 42                              
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):    IUI with menopur                                                              
How many tx before BFP:  8 iui's and 1 ivf            
Reason for IF:    unexplained as hormones etc all very good but assumed sinply age                        
Previous children / pregnancies:      none
                          
ACU: ACU at UCH


----------



## ClaireL65

Wow, Elizabeth - that's fantastic!!!  

Wishing you lots of success  

Thanks for sharing your experience with us

Cxxx


----------



## Kazzie

Hi all
I have posted this info in other parts of the over 40's and thought I would add my bit here too as it seemed appropriate! Hopefully I haven't repeated myself too much...

Age at BFP: 47 (I was nearly 48 when I started tx in June 200 
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): ICSI - used own eggs 
How many tx before BFP: 2 x IUI both BFN 
Reason for IF: unknown 
Previous children / pregnancies: nil
Protocol used: short  
Medication: Cetrocide, Menopur 
ACU: Lister  
Embryos put back: 3

Am now 19 weeks & 4 days - baby due 3/4/08, I will be 48. I take each week as it comes and although nearly half way there I can take nothing for granted -  I am very grateful to the Lister for giving me the chance - I had been turned down before as no clinic would consider treating me with my own eggs at 47 and the ivf doctor quite understandably made it very clear that there was very little chance of success (and he did it with great compassion and sensitivity) and then because I _still _wanted to go ahead despite that, agreed to take me on .

Genetics may have played a part as my my maternal grandmother gave birth to my mum at 47. I also took DHEA (without getting advice - not advised) and had accupuncture and Chinese medicine but cannot prove that they did or did not play a part in the success of my treatment..

Lots of luck to everyone, thinking of you all going through treatment  thoughts are with you xxx

love Kazzie x


----------



## Happiness07

Dear Kazzie,
I am 44 in january so only a liitle behind you and i too am about to begin the menopur cetrotide protocol at the lister with my own eggs. Your story has given be UNTOLD INSPIRATION since I was feeling that it might not be possible. I had dodgy tubes which have been taken out then I got zero fertikisiation so now doing ICSI just like you! I (just like you !) have also been having acupuncture and chinese herbs for 10 months now with madame Zhai. The one I haven't tried is DHEA . I'm hoping that the parallels will continue and that I too will be successful like you. I wish you all the luck and happiness and look forward to hearing about what the baby.PS did you take the Chinese herbs during treatment or do they give you pills?
Take care,
Suki X


----------



## ClaireL65

Well done Kazzie - how brilliant, and I wish you continuing success. What an inspiration. 

Good luck to you too Suki.

The Lister sounds like a great place to go.

Good luck    

Cxx


----------



## Bright Eyes

This is all encouraging as I am at the point of being weary with tx. You get so frustrated. Every tx I respond well, have a good EC and good Eggs... but nothing ever stays or grows after ET. Had all the immune tests and even a host of drugs last time to help with implantation etc.
I had got it in my mind that at the end of the last tx that I would give up and try to come to terms with it all... and then we got 4 frosties. Not what I was expecting and thew me into turmoil as I could not draw a line under it all. It might seem a strange thing to say and most people would have been over the moon.. but all I could see at the time was more tx and disspointment. I am pleased now that I am more rational about it all but still petrified at the thought of more potential disspointment in the new year.
Have been thinking about DE but have so many questions about it all and also whilst I get grade 1 eggs , would a doner be any different?? Ugh, it all " does your head in" !!
Then when I read some of the good news on this thread it picks me up a bit.. lets hope that the rest of us can join the club!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hi All

This is a great idea and hope my contribution helps a little bit:

Age at BFP: *41*
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): *IVF* 
How many tx before BFP: *12 cycles Clomid, 2 IVF abandoned at Baseline, 1 failed IVF, 1 bio-chemical IVF * 
Reason for IF: *classed as unexplained but have PCOS * 
Previous children / pregnancies: *none* 
Protocol used: *long protocol* 
Medication: *Buserelin / Menopur / Gestone * 
ACU: *Queen Mary's Roehampton (NHS for Clomid then private for IVF) * 
FSH level prior to tx: * 6 (I think this time)* 
Number of eggs retrieved: *17* 
Number fertilized: *12* 
Embryos put back: *2 (taken to blasts) and put back on Day 5*
Outcome: *currently 23 weeks 2 days pregnant*

I also had acupuncture on this cycle, which I personally feel helped massively, if for no other reason than relaxing me!

Good luck to everyone else on their journeys and hope you all get lovely BFP's soon

Take care

Liz
x


----------



## Mrs CW

Hey Liz
I was at Queen Marys too    I remember now I've seen you posting on the thread  

Claire x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hi Claire 

How long ago were you at QM's? Oh ignore that - I presume from your profile that your successful ICSI with DS was there was it? 
How lovely that you then went on to get your surprise BFP with DD and getting married too. This year is a good one for you then  

Liz
x


----------



## Mrs CW

Hiya - it was so long ago now that I set up the first QM thread and you're now on part 14!  and I only lurk there now   

Yes Matthew was a QM/Bridge ICSI success in 2005.  I was mostly treated there during 2003/4, before they built the new hospital    I still keep in touch though, the nurses are so lovely  

big congrats to you  

Claire x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Hi Claire - yes I remember the grotty old hospital too as I had all my initial consultations and Clomid tx there. God it was a depressing place wasn't it?

We must have been there at the same time as that was 2003/2004 for me too and yes the nurses are lovely. 

Nice to know that it was you who first set up the QM's thread as we had a bit of a social last night and that very question came up - I'll now be able to let them know the answer.  

Liz
x


----------



## Kizzy161

Hello,

Finally, I'm a 40 year old with an (early days yet) success story:

Age at BFP:    40
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):   ICSI                                                               
How many tx before BFP:      6 cycles Clomid, 1 IVF wth zero fertilisation, one ISCI wth BFN - and today my third treatment ICSI with a BFP         
Reason for IF:   classed as unexplained but have PCOS                           
Previous children / pregnancies:     none 
Protocol used:    short on second and third attempts                   
Medication:         Orgalutron and merional                    
ACU:     London Fertility Centre                                    
FSH level prior to tx:        6   
Number of eggs retrieved:   7            
Number fertilized:       2                    
Embryos put back:    2 put back on Day 2
Outcome:    BFP today!

I also had acupuncture.

Shocked and delighted, I didn't expect it to wotk an didn't think it had.

Karen


----------



## Happiness07

Dear Karen,
I am inspired by your story! I am a 43 yr old (soon to be 44!) and am having ET and having blastocyts put back so i really hope this is the ONE too!! I had zero fertilisation on previous cycle and like you have had the SP and ICSI ! Hopefully I'll be posting here!!!!
X


----------



## potluck

Hi Karen ! I just noticed your BFP     well done , i'm so pleased for you .

Happiness - hope I can give you some hope too ! i'm 42 1/2 & mine was a 3dt at the Argc .... after no fert at previous clinic .Wishing you lots of luck   .

                                                                  all the best everyone ! dont give up !!

                                    misty xx


----------



## Happiness07

Dear all,
So amazed by all this positivity - congratulations to Misty . How amazing to go from zero fertilisation to pregnancy.Wow !!! I've just come back from 2 blastocysts transferred so am really  
XX


----------



## Ellie.st

Dear Happiness07
Have just seen that your test date is tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Ellie


----------



## Sam2007

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to add my details:

Age at BFP:    40 and 41

Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  Both natural      

Medication: baby aspirin, fish oils                                                        

How many tx before BFP:      5 years ttc 6 cycles Clomid, 1 IUI, ovarian drilling, 5 IVF (all BFN)
        
Reason for IF:  PCOS / uterine scarring (Ashermans Syndrome) / raised nk cells / stick blood
                          
FSH level prior to tx:        5.2 (last test couple of years back)  

Good luck to all of you and don't loose hope.


----------



## alegria

Congrats Sam and THANK YOU so much for sharing and giving us all hope  

Alegria xxx


----------



## nikkis

hi girls
Im 45 and just got my first positive after 3 years of trying..theres hope out there!
Nikki


----------



## Pearlydewdrop

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to give my story.

I was 35 when started ttc. Had HSG and laporoscopy and tubes seemed blocked. So was waiting for first ivf appt when I got pg naturally age 37. Had DD at nearly 38yrs old with no probs. 2006 natural pg but m/c at 6wks. 2007 natural pg but m/c at 11 wks (had stopped growing at 5.5 wks). 2008 natural pg but medical termination at 22 wks due to chromasome probs. Then late 2008 natural BFP at age 41 and am now 13 wks pg!! Had nuchal scan and all seems fine so far!!  Will be nearly 42 when I deliver (Due 4 Aug 2009). There is definately hope!!

Pearly x


----------



## alegria

Huge congrats Nikkis & Pearlydewdrop.   
Wishing you both a healthy & happy pregnancy and thanks for sharing and giving us oldies hope  
Alegria x


----------



## Bright Eyes

I have been struggling this last few weeks since our consultation deciding whether to give it one last try with our own eggs. I keep reading thee posts and have decided that " never say never" and they may be life in the old eggs yet... So we are going for it again next month! Thanks for All the positives as there are so many negatives that we focus on too much!
Bright Eyes.


----------



## alegria

Bright Eyes - Good luck hun


----------



## annacameron

so happy to see these but most especially Nikkis. send you every good wish. xx


----------



## Wizz

I have posted on the trying for another miracle thread ... but as its also relevant here I'll post here as well. In summary I am 42, and still breastfeeding a 2 and a half year old - yet managed to achieve a first natural conception after 11 yrs TTC. Baby due in Sept when I'll be 43.  I had a son in 2006 when 6 weeks short of my 40th birthday following 6 IVF/ICSI attempts. lots of luck to everyone 
wizz


----------



## annacameron

hurrah!  Wizz, that's amazing. how on earth do you think?

especially when still breast feeding as well. so much for the contraceptive properties of bf!

please tell us the secret.

anything anything at all that you did differently?


----------



## lucymorgan

Hi,

I'm 42 (where did it go?), have a DS and have been ttc no 2 for over 3 years.  Finally a BFP that should stay as the egg was from a 25 year old donor.... Happy but feeling sick and tired.  

Age at BFP:    42
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):   DE Serum                                                               
How many tx before BFP:      2 natural BFPs followed by m/cs, 1 GIFT (BFP but m/c),  1 IVF converted to IUI, 3 DE         
Reason for IF:   age                           
Previous children / pregnancies:     one DS now 5
Protocol used:    DE             
Medication:         Utrogestan, Progesterone and Steriods
ACU:     Serum Athens                                    
Embryos put back:    4 put back on Day 3
Outcome:    BFP 

LucyMxx


----------



## SallyN

All the messages here are really helpful.
We have tried 5 cycles of clomid and 1 IVF which resulted in BFN.
Last night specialist said eggs were only grade 2 (2) and grade 3 (1). All 3 in ET but none stuck.
Now don't know where to go. Really can't give up but not sure about DE.
What a mess 

SallyXX


----------



## raphael

Hello  

Sorry to hear of your BFN. I know how sad and distressed you must be feeling. I am older than you and my gynaecologist told me that I owe it to myself to try again with my own eggs b4 considering DE. Try agan when you are feeling better. There are so many women in their forties having babies. You still have time on your side. I know it must all seem so futile now, especially after your recent cycle. Try to be positive though and I am sure that one day your dreams will come true. Have you asked your specialist if you can take any supplements to improve your egg quality? It only takes one good egg! Many of the women on FF take evening primrose oil, royal jelly, zinc, pregnacare plus, good protein, milk and lots of water. Also brazil nuts are helpful for implantation. If your specialist recommends DE, then do think seriously about it. May FF's ladies are over the moon with their DE successes. If I am unlucky with my next treatment then I will be giving this option some serious thought.

All the very best.

Raphael


----------



## SallyN

Hi Raphael,

Thanks for the advice. 
Things seem clearer as each day goes by.
I am going to talk to the embryologist this week and hopefully also the gynaecologist again.

You suggestons have really helped

SallyN


----------



## raphael

HI Sally  ,

Glad you are feeling a bit better and that your thoughts are getting a little clearer. It's so hard to find the courage to get going again after such bitter hurt and disappointment. Good luck with your embryologist this week. Let me know how the meeting goes.

Thinking of you.

Raphael xx


----------



## alegria

Good luck Sally    

As Raphael said, is hard to pick ourselves up again after a failed cycle but we take a little break and then there we are, ready to plot the next course of action again soon....   

Last time I had a BFN I kept asking myself if I could go through another cycle again... till I went to visit a friend that just had a beautiful baby boy just a few weeks short of her 40th birthday and on her 5th ICSI... so miracles do happen and it was there and then that I realised I'm not ready to give up yet  

Lots of positive energy     to all my 40+ FFers  

Alegria x


----------



## annacameron

Alegria       

I saw that Be Lucky had a natural bfp!

you know what? i think we all will have (barring eg blocked tubes etc) and then Ill want my 50k back!

xxxxx


----------



## applesandpears

Just wanted to let you know that I started my first IVF cycle when I was 39, had my dd when I had just turned 40. Had 4 eggs and only 1 fertilised. I then had another cycle when I was 41 - 14 eggs, 7 fertilised. Had 2 eggs put back and no joy. Then had 2 eggs transferred as FET - got bfp but miscarried. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## ciaelle

i had my daughter as i was more than 41,5 years old, and she was conceived naturally
i had three misscarriages before i had her andnow, since 2 years i try to have another baby, by artisanal insemination, since i am single ,only 3 miscarriages again, in march i had a donor embryodonation but biochemical pregnancy, ..not easy...but i was pregnant at 41 years old, so it may give hope for you


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Margot and Jerry said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is a great idea and hope my contribution helps a little bit:
> 
> Age at BFP: *41*
> Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): *IVF*
> How many tx before BFP: *12 cycles Clomid, 2 IVF abandoned at Baseline, 1 failed IVF, 1 bio-chemical IVF *
> Reason for IF: *classed as unexplained but have PCOS *
> Previous children / pregnancies: *none*
> Protocol used: *long protocol*
> Medication: *Buserelin / Menopur / Gestone *
> ACU: *Queen Mary's Roehampton (NHS for Clomid then private for IVF) *
> FSH level prior to tx: * 6 (I think this time)*
> Number of eggs retrieved: *17*
> Number fertilized: *12*
> Embryos put back: *2 (taken to blasts) and put back on Day 5*
> Outcome: *currently 23 weeks 2 days pregnant*
> 
> I also had acupuncture on this cycle, which I personally feel helped massively, if for no other reason than relaxing me!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else on their journeys and hope you all get lovely BFP's soon
> 
> Take care
> 
> Liz
> x


Hi everyone

Just thought I'd update this old post, to say that our son, Ellis was born on 17th March at 6.00pm weighing 8lbs 9ozs and me being 42.

I too hope that this gives you all hope and HUGE congratulations to those who have lovely BFP's

Liz
xxx


----------



## tania01

Hello ,
I am just over 40 and have been trying to get pregnant for over 2 years. Had OE IVF (first time) Just found out today it was a BFP.

Good luck to all the other women who are trying/waiting.


----------



## raphael

Contratulations Tania. You must be ecstatic. Thank you for sharing your joy with us. I am on day 5 of stimming. Hope some of your luck rubs off on me. Wishing you a healthy and happy nine months. You lucky, lucky girl! Best wishes. Raphael


----------



## Mrs CW

Big congratulations Tania

Just wanted to say massive congrats to Liz too on the birth of Ellis, who shares my birthday lucky boy!!  I hope you don't mind but I've added you to the over 40s mummies list too  

Claire x


----------



## Margot and Jerry

Thanks Claire - no, I don't mind at all  

Yes! BIG congrats Tania

Liz
xxx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

Hi everyone 
i just wanted to say i am reading this thread for some hope and inspiration from all you lovely ladies who have posted your wonderful stories on here, it has definitely given me fresh hope after recieving a bfn last week at the age of 41, i was gutted.
A friend of mine is living proof at the same age that it can be done and to never give up hope and trying, she had been ttc for 6 yrs had 5 m/c and is soon to have a baby! i am not giving up hope! 
plse blow a few lucky bubbles my way, luck and love to everyone.
freckles. xxxxxxx


----------



## madison

I've put you up to 100  

  Love to all,

  Katy. x


----------



## Kazzie

Hi Freckles
........and to keep it going I've got you to 200 bubbles  

good luck to you
Kazzie xxxx


----------



## Lynne1

Hi everyone,
Just turned 40 and had a surprise natural bfp at the beginning of April. We have unexplained IF and had been trying since I was 32. We had two successful IVF treatments (and lots of unsuccessful treatments of various kinds) and have 2 beautiful daughters aged nearly 2 and 4 years. I bf my younger daugher until September last year so didn't get AF back until about October. So somehow in a short six month period, I managed to conceive naturally, something I didn't manage to do in my younger and more fertile years. What a strange business this fertililty/infertility stuff is and how little anyone knows about it.

Still in shock (ironically I tested on April 1 and I am not sure DH believed me at first). I have my first scan next week.

Good luck to everyone.

Lynne


----------



## emu

I had my baby through a natural BFP at 41 after years of trying and unsucessful IUI and IVF. It does appear that a lot of people seem to have a natural BFP after success through IVF dont know why but it happens quite a lot.

Dont give up the dream cherie blair had her baby at 45 I think.


----------



## cwsg

hi,

just wanted to add

i had my first ever bfp on Sunday, with mild ivf
i'm 42

cwsg


----------



## J****

I am 41 in the 2WW for my first IVF cycle - had ET on 5.6.09 2 x4 cell grade 3 embies - the wait is unbearable but reading this has really lifted my spirits.

I am also doing vits & acupuncture with a Zita West expert if nothing else it is the most relaxing thing I have ever done.

Can I thx all the ladies who have added to this site it has lifted my spirits and given me hope.


----------



## georgie9

What great uplifting stories.  Thank you.  I guess we all dream about that miracle natural BFP but reading some of your stories makes me believe even more so that it can happen.  

I am 41 and just had my 3rd BFN yesterday.  Never had a BFP in my life so can't imagine what it must be like.  Nature is a strange and wonderful thing and surprises us when we least expect it. That is what I am clinging on to... and Mr Taranissi's clever drugs, of course.

J***  Everything I possess is crossed for your result.  Just visualise it and it can happen.  Lots and lots of luck 

Georgie xxx


----------



## Jilly02

Hi Georgie,

I have been off the boards for a few weeks after a miscarriage caused by immune issues.

Thats by the by, i had 5day blastos transfered and was pregnant, had i been treated for my immune issues then i would probably still have been pregnant now, it was my first ivf.

So i suppose i am another over 40 that got a bfp, we have started our 2nd cycle today, this time with meds for my autoimmune issues and i;m trying to be positive that i will have the same success with implantation this time as i did last time.

I think age is just a number if given the right amount of meds, i never considered by age as a problem when going through my 1st cycle as meds were given to account for the other side of 40.

Keep positive and calm and I'm sure it will happen,

Jilly, x


----------



## Denlake

Don't get much chance to post these days but wanted to give others the hope I have been given from these wonderful boards- good luck to you all.  

Age at BFP:  41                              
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  ivf                                                            
How many tx before BFP:      1 failed iui          
Reason for IF:    unexplained                        
Previous children / pregnancies:    none 
Protocol used:  short                          
Medication:                                
ACU:    jessop                                    
FSH level prior to tx:  12  was touch and go whether I could go ahead      
Number of eggs retrieved:    4          
Number fertilized:          4                
Embryos put back: 
2 which resulted in the birth of my DD Natasha on 20.4.08 and 2 left in the freezer.


----------



## Spanner01

Hi Ladies,
Just been reading and you have lifted my spirits a little as I am feeling a little defalted today... 

2nd IVF as failed 1st mar/apr
I have just had my scan today to see how the stimulation of the follicles was going.. not too good. there are only 2 on the left 14.1mm & 14.4mm and 2 on the right which are a lot smaller 10.3mm and 1 <6mm, (lining 9.1mm) so I  was a little unhappy as they like them to be about 18mm. The nurse said she would have a chat with the others and see if it might help upping the drugs, but the nurse who has worked at LGI said this would not help at this stage. There was talk of maybe cancelling this session and doing another one, dut the costings and the erratic process this is, there is no guarantee this would be ANY better next time, so we have decided to carry on with what we have so far and are due to go for another scan at the LGI on Sunday morning, with poss collection Tuesday or Wed depending on what they say from there.  I was going to ask" does anyone know of ANYONE who only had a few foillicles and went on to get eggs from them" BUT i read  your post Denlake,with 4 eggs..  How many follies had you had though? I am so dowen at the mo... the choccy is calling!!!!! 

love to all

Spanner
xx


----------



## annacameron

Spanner, what day of stimms are you on and why is this your first scan if they are looking for >18mm? also, what was your estrogen level?


----------



## penny5

Hi Spanner

I empathise with you as I have just been through a similar treatment.

Failed 1st ICSI in April/May this year, only 2 decent size follicles and 1 egg!  It fertilised though and I had 1 embie transferred, but BFN on 4th June.

Just had my 2nd ICSI cycle and 2 emmbies on board as of yesterday.  I was put on a short cycle of just 2 weeks, no DR and stimms from day 1 of period and Gonal F increased to max dose of 600!  I Had 10 follies of which on scan 1 were: 10,5,12,13,5 and endo 7.3.  Scan 2: 6,10,13,4,9,16,14,5  Scan 3: 7,14,8,7,19,5,19,4 and endo 9.2.  As they were trying to bring the 14 one through I had a 4th scan which was: 17,10,16,7,10,21,20,6,6,10 and endo 9.9 so the 14 had increased to 17.  Finally only 3were the right size, 20, 21 and 17 and I had 2 eggs collected which were probaby from the bigger follies.
I drank 1.5 to 2 litres of water a day, put a wheat bag on my tummy at night and had Brazil nuts and pineapple juice daily and my endo was 9/.9 but only 8 something last time.  I swear that the water has made a difference.

Don't give up, all you need is just 1 mature egg to fertilise.  Any questions please ask, as I have had 2 cycles with very few decent follicles.

Praying that yours grow to the right size     

Bye for now
Penny


----------



## Spanner01

Hello ladies,
Well update from me..I am in for EGG COLLECTION tomorrow at 11am. trigger shot was done last night ( although I nearly forgot and it was 10 mins late... ).
We have not done as well as last time, there are only 3 lead ones about 19, 18, 15-16mm and I think a few tiny ones seen on yesterdays scan..  I am so    ther are eggs in these and the little ones have shot up a bit.. ( we were up about 5mm on each since Thurs). I will do my best to stay positive, but there is this little niggle in the back of my head that this may not work... I am actually REALLY SCARED ! .... ghad acu tonight and Ann put the little dots in my ears that I can press.... at this rate I will have no ears left....

I will try and update tomorrow...

love to all you ladies
Spanner
xx


----------



## Debz1965

Spanner - sending you lots of     that you get a nice crop of eggies tomorrow and there is lots of   that goes on in that petri dish 
Good luck 

xx


----------



## Spanner01

Well UPDATE from me....................of the 4 eggs we got yesterday 2 have gone on the fertilise. I wish it had been more, but at least I got 2(still50%) and it only takes 1....      they are good enough to be put back tomorrow when we go at 2:15pm
I am still feeling bloated & sore, more than last time. I am    all goes well tomorrow....

Love to all, I will let you know what happens tomorrow

Spanner
xx


----------



## alegria

Good luck Spanner!!!!


----------



## Debz1965

Good luck Spanner - sending you lots of


----------



## Spanner01

Well we went to LGI today and had my 2 embies placed back, we were told they were 1 x3 cell 3/2  1 x 4 cell 3/3 (top grade is 4/4 so grade is a littel under last time) but hey at least we got some . Well as the bladder was really full again we had the fun and games of last time with the really hard pressing,  BUT this time they did not break the plastic speculum, but  again they did not believe me when I said we would need the larger one (not a big...wizards sleeve as DP says just the full bladder pushes the cervix high up...phew.) well after hunting down the "big one" and 2 take that songs later, we were shown them on the screen and the nurse in the back said "oh".. god my heart sank, but she went on to say we now have a 3 cell and a 6 cell as 1 has divided again... so yey... no names this time they are just gonna be known as 3&6 (old money sprung to mind) and Prisoner.. I am a name not a number!!!
so now as they say I am PUPO, and it is all in the hands of the gods!! ( I hope they like me this time  )

OTD 11-08-09......same as daisy girl

I hope ALL is good with everyone else......

love

Spanner  
xx


----------



## Debz1965

Spanner - Good luck for you test date, keep us posted on how things progress hun..... keeping everything crossed for you.    

xxx


----------



## cwsg

good luck spanner

cwsgx


----------



## Alex42

Hello Ladies

Can I please join you. I have been a bit all over the FF thread, both on my clinic and recurrent m/c thread... I am currently under treatment in Spain for DE IVF but.. recent happenings are making me wonder.. This is my story. 
Age 42 & 5 months
2 natural BFP (Febr 2007, Febr 2009: inbetween we did not try to conceive and we found out a thyroid problem now solved) both ended with m/c before w8.
FSH  5,5 (tested 2008 then not retested)
AMH: limited ovarian reserve (they say I should have 1 and I have 0,57)

I live in Sweden and IVF clinics here are not keen to do treatments with oldies...they told me it was a chromosomic problem (they didn´t do any test though, just based on my age) and recommended to go abroad for a DE IVF. 
We did it:  first cycle (Aug 09) I got pregnant again and miscarried again 3 weeks ago  (w5+).
Spanish docs suspect I might have some blood clotting issue and have given me a long list of tests I´ll try to have done. 
I had already tested for Lupus and anticardiolipin and both were negative, but there are a lot more tests to do...

I have loads of doubts right now: if I do have a blood clotting issue and I get a cure (aspirin, heparin or whatever) shouldn´t we give it a try ? 
DH is not willing to do an IVF with my own eggs, he is afraid of losing time and I am not willing to do 5 or 6 tx either.. he would rather continue on the DE IVF path but I would like to try to conceive naturally.. Does someone know this: if our own egg gets fertilized and the pregnancy goes on, a part from Down syndrome that is a known risk,  is there a high risk for other malformations due to age factor or does the body miscarry if the embryo is unhealthy?  
Do only healthy egg get fertilized (when one tries naturally,without IVF)?
Maybe it is too a technical question, but I will be grateful for  any words of wisdom.

Thank you thank you thank you
Alexx


----------



## s1165

HI Alex

I am sorry for your losses - I know how hard this can be at our ripe old age.

I dont know the answers to your questions but will give you my opinion. Yes you can have healthy baby naturally in 40s but its just a lot harder as most of our eggs arent that great. Most drs presume mcs in 40s are because eggs arent good enough and they are probably right. But!! we may be misscarrying good eggs because of some other problem. 

So it is prob a good idea to get all immunes tested to see. As a minimum my Dr has prescribed 5mg folic acid and baby asprin but this is based on nothing else other than my age.

I have had a few tests done and all is fine. I regret now not having my embryo tested when I m/c at 8 weeks as that would have told me something. In my heart though I dont think it was a good egg as both scans said it was quite big" for my dates.

I am undecided what to do ttc naturally at moment as feel I have been pg twice in last 12 months so can do again but think the best way forward is DE.

Hope that helps and good luck

x


----------



## Alex42

Thank you so much Sally. I cna (probably) cope with another m/c, my fear is... what if the embryo actually develops and has problems.. I need to think about it. We have 3 embies waiting for us in Spain (DE IVF) and it is always possible to go back. 
I´ll wait for the tests and then see..

Good luck with your decision
Alexx


----------



## s1165

HI Alex

The good thing about nature is that it is probably the eggs that arent viable that cause miscarriages. If you look around this site - miscarraige is so common particularly at 8-9 week mark for all ages but doubly so in 40s. I am trying to be philosophical and realise its my fault for not wanting a baby sooner and just accept that I will miscarry. To be honest with my chemical pg I would never have known years ago as I just wouldnt have tested and just thought period was late and heavier than usual.

Good luck to you and thanks for your wishes
x


----------



## GERTRUDE

Hi Ladies, just thought I would post my success story, I'm 40 and I just got a    today!! after my 3rd tx, it was a FET. Dont give up hope xx


----------



## penny5

Hi there

Just having a down day and thought I would see if there were any new posts, and yours has made me smile!

Congratulations, you and DH must be over the moon!!!  

I am 40 and just starting my 3rd cycle this year, so very encouraging to hear your fab news!  I hope that you have a good pregnany and wish you all the best.

Love Penny x


----------



## GERTRUDE

Arhh thankyou Penny, I had almost given up hope so to get the news yesterday was unbelievable. Are you having IVF? they say you need a few goes at it, its rare that it works first time. Good luck with your tx and Im looking forward to reading your BFP which hopefully will be on here soon xx


----------



## Debz1965

Gertrude -Fab news your bfp - well done  xxx

Penny - good luck for your forthcoming tx, keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## GERTRUDE

thankyou Debz, your babies are beautiful! How did you take the news that it was twins??!! I'm very worried that ours may be twins.... I don't know how we would cope financially. I know if I was lucky enough to give birth to 2 gorgeous babies like you, I'm should we'd find a way   X


----------



## Debz1965

Gertrude - We always knew the risks having 2 embies put back, so it was not a suprise really when we saw 2 heartbeats  Yup they are very expensive as we have to have 2 of everything...They are hard work sometimes, but I would not be without them, when I get them in the mornings or from a nap and they give me a huge smile it makes my heart melt 
I had a night where my poor DS had to be in hospital at 4 wks old, so DP was with him and I had to be at home with DD to look after her, having 1 baby for me was easy peasy, I don't know why these singleton mothers moan     .....but we have done it now in one hit... no more kiddies for us!   

xx


----------



## lovetoswim

I've just joined this site as a new member as I am hoping to start IVF again shortly, but I wanted to say that I have already been very lucky as I conceived with IVF in 2006 aged 43 and now have a beautiful daughter, born in 2007 when I was 44.  So it really can happen.  I am hopeful that I can have another miracle as I really do believe that it's worth trying until the menopause is well and truly set in .  Wishing you all the best. X


----------



## GERTRUDE

Debz yes same here, if we have twins, that will certainly be our lot. I already have two stepchildren!! x

Lovetoswin wow!! thats all I can say!
good luck all xx


----------



## Debz1965

Lovetoswim - Good luck with your up and coming tx hun... sending you lots of


----------



## Alex42

Debz congrats for the little ones they look gorgeous!

Lovetoswim, I do pray you are succesful. I am 42,5 with AHM 0,57 and a cycle of 25 days so chances for us are zero    so we are going for DE IVF. Had 3 m/c (2 natural conception, 1 DEIVF) but I dont give up. It seems DE IVF is the last chance for us but I do not mind, we would have adopted if we had had the possibility (too old for that too  )

Hugs everyone
Alex


----------



## cwsg

Hi Alex,

just to ,let you know, i am 42 and 26 weeks pregnant through mild ivf.

wishing you all the luck

cwsg


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear all,

Thank you so much for giving me great hope that eventually I will have another child. 

Here I was thinking that I was too old to try next coming years. And limiting myself just for next year.

Money is an issue.. but it is life.. 2010 will be our ICSI year.. but if it does not work. I might have to start to work in 2011 and keep carry on with treatments till it does.

Lots of luck!!! Mxx


----------



## GERTRUDE

Good luck Kuki, your still young at 39! Im amazed at how many ladies 40+ have got BFP. Dont give up hope x


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you Gertrude... 

40 next year.

I probably won't give up. But I don't think DH will cope with me not coping with negatives of treatments. He might say no more for him.. 

Lets see.. I really hope we can efford 3 treatments next year and of course wish it won't be needed.. 

Wish you all happy healthy babies..

Lots of love..

Mxx


----------



## Debz1965

Kuki - sending you tons of     for your tx next year, like you say you won't need 3 tx's 

xx


----------



## [email protected]

Hi ladies
I am 40 and I was in the middle of my first IVF, had already Down Regged for 2 weeks.  I was to phone my clinic yesterday if no AF.  Took a test yesterday a.m. and it was positive.  Took another test this morning with clearblue dig. and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks.  So I am in week 5 now.

Still in shock and very very scared and nervous.  Praying for a healthy pregnancy this time.

Trish xo


----------



## Debz1965

Trish - congrats, fingers crossed you have a healthy 8 months ahead  xxx


----------



## fingersxed

Hi Ladies,
I also am 40 and got a BFP! here is my story:

Age at BFP:  40                
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  Natural!                                                                
How many tx before BFP:  1 x IVF, 1 x ICSI
Reason for IF:  unexplained infertility 
Previous children / pregnancies:  none  
Protocol used:  reflexology!
Medication: pre tx was puregon                              
ACU:                                        
FSH level prior to tx: not sure just 'fine'!            
Number of eggs retrieved: two from first tx and three from second.              
Number fertilized: one on first tx and two on second tx            
Embryos put back:  one first tx and two second tx none took

Was planning another treatment in December 09 but found out in Nov 09 that we had a natural BFP. Don't know if the previous tx gave my hormones a kick start or if the reflexology helped - whatever we are absolutely delighted with the result.

xx


----------



## Debz1965

Fingers - Congrats on your natural BFP, exciting for you  enjoy your pregnancy and your new bundle when it arrives 
xxx


----------



## fingersxed

Thanks Debz
Had my first scan today... one little heartbeat. What a sight!  
xx


----------



## armi

bubblicious night for me, seNt you all bubbles.
xo


----------



## Debz1965

Fingers - Fab news, it's amazing to see it...... I can remember clearly seeing 2 flashing little lights it wonderful to think that is a heart beating

I hope you have a very healthy pregnancy 

xxxx


----------



## daisy66

Hi
We are planning our 1st tx in the New Year, reading these happy success stories has made me feel much more positive about our chances. Best Wishes to everyone.


----------



## paw

Hi everyone .... here's my story

Age at BFP:  40                
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  IVF                                                                
How many tx before BFP:  3
Reason for IF:  unexplained infertility 
Previous children / pregnancies:  none  
Protocol used:  the long one... i think
Medication: usual stuff....  but i did take DHEA for 3 months prior to my last IVF attempt and i took Prednisolone which was also different to the other two attempts                            
ACU: UCH                                        
FSH level prior to tx: 7.2        
Number of eggs retrieved: first time 7, second attempt 7, 3rd attempt 14 (hmmmm think the DHEA really did work)            
Number fertilized: 4 first time, 6 second, 12 third      
Embryos put back:  two embryos first time and second and then three for my third attempt

For all the women out there reading this... and i was one of them for a number of years....  I never thought it would happen to me and then bingo i was pregnant with 3 (although sadly lost one very early on).  I don't know why it was successful the last time but i honestly believe the DHEA gave me a flying start and that Prednisolone helped implantation.  I can't speak highly enough of the UCH either who were brilliant.

x


----------



## Unique

Thank you lovely ladies for this thread!

We are hoping to find success in the new year with ICSI and hope, hope, hope this will be IT for us. I have never been pregnant, so these stories filled with so much hope and positivity help me look ahead with much more peace, rather than frantic 

Blessings to you all!


----------



## Di39

Hi Girls,

I turned 40 in June and I've just go a BFP after 3rd ICSI.

So keep positive cause it can happen.

Diane x


----------



## Unique

*Diane* congratulations to you!!!


----------



## fi123

Just had first scan and it is TWINS.  One a bit smaller than the other but   it catches up.  Early days yet but yes it can happen  

Congrats Diane

xx


----------



## Debz1965

Diane - Fab news, welcome to the twinnie club.. sending lots of    that the smaller one catches up and thrives  

I had problems with DD from 20 wk scan, they scared the wits out of me saying she might have DS or Cystic Fibrosis, all kinds of stuff, she is perfectly fine as far as we know unless something develops later that cannot be picked up now, but I doubt it as she is developing as normal 7 month old  

There is a fab twins thread for when they are born, loads of support on it. I am sure there is a preggy one to if you look 

xx


----------



## reb363

Hello 

I am 40 (and 8 months!) and have just had my first BFP, after my 5th ICSI.  My chances were so low that a couple of clinics turned me away when I started out - most told me that DE was my only hope.  But Barts told me that they would work with what we had and that they believed that if people held on in there, they could get there in the end.

This week I saw a beautiful little heartbeat at my 7 week scan.  

Miracles do happen and I just wanted to share my hope with you today and   that 2010 is a wonderful year for you and all our dreams come true.



Reb


----------



## alegria

CONGRATULATIONS Paw, Diane & Reb!!! Wishing you wonderful ladies a very healthy pregnancy                           
     
And thank you so much for sharing and giving us all hope too   

Alegria x


----------



## valswife

Age at BFP: 44                                
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): DE ivf                                                                  
How many tx before BFP: 2              
Reason for IF: sterilised in twenties                            
Previous children / pregnancies: 2    
Protocol used:  DE                          
Medication:  lots                            
ACU:                                        
FSH level prior to tx:  not tested          
Number of eggs retrieved:  6            
Number fertilized:    6                      
Embryos put back: 3

gave birth buy Cesarean section on 6/10/09 to triplet boys my life is complete


----------



## Debz1965

Valswife - Congrats on the safe arrival of your boys  Wow I find 2 hard work, how are you coping? 

xxx


----------



## Unique

Congrats on your boys Valswife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Blessings.


----------



## Claire149

Hi there

so pleased to be finally posting on this thread.  I gave birth to our beautiful daughter in January 2010. I hope my story gives you hope. 

Age at BFP:   40 and 5 months                              
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):     IVF                                                               
How many tx before BFP:  2 previous IVFs             
Reason for IF:   endometriosis, previous ectopic and subfertility                           
Previous pregnancies: Ectopic, chemical pg, MMC, loss of twin in this successful pg     
Protocol used:  Long , DR with prostap, stim with menopur (300IU)                         
Medication:  Prednisolone for first trimester, Clexane from EC to 8 weeks (stopped because of reaction to it), 75mg aspirin                              
ACU: GCRM, Glasgow                                          
FSH level prior to tx: 9.5 in Nov '07, ? before txt. AMH = 7.6 in May '08           
Number of eggs retrieved: 4 ( ~8 follies though, difficulty accessing ovaries due to endo)              
Number fertilized:   4                        
Embryos put back: 3

I also had regular acupuncture and had been taking good quality supplements (multivits, omegas, agnus castus, bioacidophilus, wheat-free diet for endo) for 3 months before this cycle and felt physically better than I had in previous cycles. I also think 3 months DRing previously helped keep the endo at bay for a while and I believe the prednisolone helped with implantation.

Good luck
Claire
x


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

congratulations claire !!!
So happy for you..i really believe in dont give up, got lucky 2nd ivf with meds and loadsa supplements like coenzyme q10, agnus castus, wheatgrass, selenium, cut out tea coffee alcohol, ate organic and drank tons of water i felt much healthier on starting my treatment and now over 6 months pregnant.
love and luck to all
Freckles xxx


----------



## wendie

Hello everyone
                          Just taking a walk down memory lane, and reading your blogs took me right back, i had jake at 44 after two failed attempts number 3 worked, i still cant explain how that felt, ivf is the most heartbreaking rollercoaster you will ever go on and i really couldnt belive that it had worked or that i would have a baby, but it does work and it can for you all, and being a mum again is fab in your forties i would totally recomend.
                    Lots of luck and positive thoughts to you all
                                  Wendie


----------



## kiwitk

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd post here because I'm sure like many of you I figured, 'well I'm 40 now, chances of IVF working again are a lot slimmer now!'  here's my story:

TTC 4 years, clomid, metformin etc , diagnosed PCOS.
First IVF attempt in 2008 - success!!! Twins!
Sadly lost our DD at 20 weeks, but DS born healthy and full term and now a bouncing 9 month old.

About to start IVF to try for sibling and was waiting fof AF to arive then starting treatment next month, AF 4 days late, took a preg test this morning as have a bad sore throat and wanted to take meds for it, not really expecting anything and BLOW ME DOWN!!  NATURAL BFP!!!

So there IS hope for us 40+ lasses girls, babydust to you all    dreams do come true  xx


----------



## Debz1965

Kiwitk - I am so sorry to hear about your dd   it's fantastic news on your nat BFP, hoping you have a uneventful 8 months ahead 

xxx


----------



## cwsg

hi all,

am finially joining the mums team at age 43

Our little boy, Isaac Sorcha was born early hours of Wednesday morning weighing 7.41bs

He is absolutely adorable and words cannot descrbe how happy we both are.

The birthing process didn't go at all ccording to my plans,
after him being two weeks overdue i decided to go for induction. I had three goes, or doses of different drugs over two days with insufficient affect, heavy contrations butjust 1cm dilation, Then i felt ill and shivery, i was trasfered to the labour ward, they failed to break my waters as was told my temp was too high and needed a ceasrian then and there. I phoned my parner to drive in. He arrived as they were preping me. The operation went smoothly and we cryed when hearing the baby's cry, and on handed him.
I was exhausted by the time it got to this op and unwell so the recovery has been hard,

but he is so beautifull it's all worth it


cwsg xxx


----------



## teresal

congratulations cwsg, how adorable is looks, bet you still can't believe he is real            

take care
teresa xxx


----------



## Debz1965

cwsg - congrats on the safe arrival of your LO, enjoy every minute of him 

xx


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

many congrats cwsg on your gorgeous little boy,                 wishing you lots of fantastic times with your little one 
Freckles xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

You all are great admiration to me.. 
Wishing I shall be a lucky one again at 40.. 
Feeling very positive and relax this time around.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Bright Eyes

Well I don't want to temp fate by posting this but as we have all been together a long time... I thought that I would share with you a great big miracle...I have a  .. and it has come all by itself!!!
I went to the Doc a few weeks ago as tired, hair falling out etc and he tested my bloods etc - said that nothing wrong apart from the fact that I had not ovulated that month. I thought that , as I had just had my 43rd birthday, that this was me being pre-menepausal! I carried on feeling iffy , boobs so sore and then feeling sick. AF was 10 days late soI did a test, as I had a funny feeling and the nearly fell off the loo in the office!!!  Had it confrimed by Nurse and Midwife. As it's not been through tx, they won't scan till 10 weeks so I am paying next week for a private one.. I want to be sure of when this happened and also to try to make it real. 
I feel a bit in cuckoo  land that I cannot let myself get exctied about it for frear of further heartache as we have all been though so much.. that we never take things for granted. They think it's about 6.5 weeks but looking on the calander I can't remember what we did that week to create a baby! I am just taking one day as it comes. DH is in a state of shock as he thinks he is too old for all of this and we had made a decision on hols in Australia at xmas to move on!!!!!!
never give up hope - after 10 yrs of trying and 9 ET, here we are.. and done it all by ourselves!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Debz1965

Bright Eyes - well done you, congrats and enjoy your pregnancy 

xxxx


----------



## alegria

Congratulations, Bright Eyes!!! Truly happy for you


----------



## lexicon

Hello everyone, I pop on here every few days to cheer myself up with some success stories and it always gives me hope that one day it will be me.  I am 40 and have never been pregnant dispite never being the most careful young lady and being ever so slightly promiscuous since the age of 16!!! Always thought I was lucky not getting caught until I started trying......

Dispite being super healthy and having nicely patent tubes and ovulating regularly my lack of pregnancy is still unexplained?  I am off to Cyprus in two weeks of DEIVF. This website has become my best friend who understands what it is like to be in the minority of women who don't get pregnant at the drop of a hat.

Bright Eyes, congratulations, natural BFP after all you have been through    good luck.  I will keep trying and will never give up hope.....


----------



## Papillon

Lexicon, Good Luck for your tx in Cyprus    

Big Big Hugs,

Papillon


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

bright eyes well done so happy for you!!!


----------



## lexicon

Freckles23- thank you and congratulations   x


----------



## cwsg

bright eyes, what a brilliant surprise, you are very blessed 

cwsg


----------



## Sezy

Hello Ladies,

I've come back to FF after a bit of a break - In the past year I've had 2 x ICSI which were both BFP but sadly ended in MC, and I just needed to hide under my duvet for a while in order to recover!

Now that I've emerged again I find myself about to turn 40 and facing my 3rd ICSI April/May and I have been so worried that perhaps I'm just past it!  But, reading all the wonderful, positive success stories in hear, I'm really beginning to get my PMA up again - maybe it will be 3rd time lucky for me!

I'm at Barts, who have been great (other than issues of communication in between treatments - but that has improved lately!) - they haven't even mentioned my age, so I guess for them its not an issue.  They have dome all the tests for recurrent miscarriage and they are considering putting me on steroids for the next cycle - so hopefully this will be the one!

Its so exciting to read about ladies of my age and older who have been successful on this journey - hope to be joining you soon!

Thank you for sharing  

Love

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

hey girls, I just wanted to say that my ovaries seem to have done even better now I'm older weird huh?!

I got 10 eggs on tuesday - never had that many ever!! Got 5 fertilised - ET is today, hopefully I will have 3 good un's to go back - always had perfect embies - they just don't stick    

Trying aspirin and heparin this time - it's our first private cycle ( and our last!)

I thought I was ok with not having kids after final nhs cycle in 2008 - but the feeling wouldn't go away so here we are again and I'm chuffed my old ovaries seem to be working still and even better than b4 LOL


To summarise:
IVF #1 = 7 EGGS - 3 FERTILISED - 2 TRANSFERRED BFN
IVF #2 = 3 EGGS - 1 FERTILISED - 1 TRANSFERRED BFN
IVF #3 = 5 EGGS - 3 FERTILISED - 2 TRANSFERRED BFP THEN BFN
IVF #4 = 10 EGGS - 5 FERTILISED - ? TRANSFERRED - PLEASE WORK THIS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valswife

good luck kissy sending you lots of        this is the one


----------



## Debz1965

Kizzy - sending you lots of     for your ET 

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks ladies  

Just a quickie from me............ 3 embies now on board, so happy and excited to be PUPO!!!    
Feel like we've had an extra chance with embie no. three  

2 x 10/10 and 1 x 7/10 - not sure of cells - I never remember that stuff LOL  
Transfer was easy - 3 precious triplets went in first go  

I am so glad to have them back


----------



## Debz1965

kizzy - all the best for your 2ww, it drove me mad!!   sending you lots of  

Let us know the outcome xxx


----------



## paw

Good luck kizzy... I had 3 put back on my successful cycle and got 2 little ones that stuck x


----------



## annacameron

were any of these success stories ladies on gestone - ie not just the usual progesterone? - for luteal support? 

I am starting to wonder if there's something in stronger progesterone....


----------



## Bright Eyes

Only a quickie to say that our worst fears were confirmed - our little one gave up around 6.5 weeks. Just weighing up the options now as not started miscarrying natutally yet.  Not sure what it worse - not ever having experienced that positive or having it taken away.. Going to hibernate for a while
bright eyes


----------



## alegria

Bright Eyes - So sorry.....


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

bright eyes so sorry hun.....


----------



## teresal

bright eyes --- so so sorry honey    it is so unfair   

Teresa xx


----------



## Debz1965

Bright Eyes - I can feel your pain... I am so sorry hun... sending you a HUGE  

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## annacameron

oh dear God, Bright Eyes, SO sorry. xxx


----------



## jane39

bright eyes --- so so sorry  

AFM after 5 TXs all bfn i have a BFP from 2 frozen blasts, i had a hysteroscopy 6 weeks before transfer and took aspirin and medrol...and hey presto BFP... will scan just after my 41st birthday...


jane


----------



## ♡ freckles23 ♡

jane.......    massive congratulations hun!!!, really pleased for you as i know how hard it can be...we never gave up hope! 
Freckles xxx


----------



## teresal

huge congratulations Jane   

teresa xx


----------



## paw

Congratulations Jane x


----------



## Debz1965

Congratulations Jane  xxx


----------



## jane39

Hello all

I am so worried i am seeing blood when i wipe Sorry TMI, and this morning its getting heavier, i think it may well be over.

gutted

jane


----------



## Debz1965

Jane   I hope it's just a blip hun I had a lot of bleeding until I was nearly 9 wks and I think it's common...   everything is OK for you xxxx


----------



## jane39

hi debz

thanks i hope so too, but im not very lucky so preparing for the worst...

jane x


----------



## Bright Eyes

Keeping everything crossed for you Jane    
Maybe you could pay privately for an early scan or get your hormone levels checked to put mind at a bit more rest?
Bright Eyes
xx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Hello Jane

I only joined FF yesterday but just wanted wish you all the luck in the world with this. It could be nothing to worry about and will settle down again.  It's true what Debz says, lots of women bleed in the early weeks, they say it's normal. 
Keep positive Jane, got fingers and toes crossed for you 

PaddyGirl
xx


----------



## jane39

Thank you all so much x

jane x


----------



## ava2

Hi,have always lurked here but wanted to come on to give hope to us oldies,im 41,last week and have just got a BFP FROM ONE EMBIE FOLLOWING fet,

Good luck to everyone wherever you are on this journey

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl

Fantastic news Ava - congratulations hon!!!!!!    Always so good to hear positive news.  You must be over the moon. 

Sending you lots of luck - hope everything goes nice and smoothly.....
Love PaddyGirl  xxxxx


----------



## ava2

Paddygirl.thanks,i know the real waiting starts now but i'm very hopeful

Love the name by the way

Ava2 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## armi

Jane I hope the bleeding has stopped. I had loads of bleeding in the first weeks of this pregnancy. I will be 41 when this bub is born.


----------



## EllieGP

Age at BFP:  42 + 5mths                              
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  FET                                                                  
How many tx before BFP:  2 IVF  + 3 mths Clomid          
Reason for IF:  PCOS                            
Previous children / pregnancies:  1 in 2008 Natural after 2nd IVF failed    
Protocol used:  FET                          
Medication: Synarel, Progynova, Cyclogist                                        
Number of eggs retrieved:  IVF 1: 10 eggs, IVF 2: 16 eggs              
Number fertilized:  IVF 1: 7 fertilised, 6 viable, 
Number fertilized:  IVF 2: 13 fertilised, 8 viable                      
Embryos put back:  IVF 1: 2 x day 2, IVF 2: 2 x day 2, FET 2 x day 5 blastos.
Embryos frozen: IVF 1: 4 snow babies, IVF 2: 6 snow babies

First baby born at 41 yrs and 9 days - Miracles do happen.

Good luck to everyone over 40 and TTC.

Love Ellie xxx

P.S. I just found out it's Twins - not bad for a 42 year old eh!! Keep positive!


----------



## Bonnie1

Hi everyone

Mind if I join you?  Just discovered this particular forum - had not scrolled down page enough and not noticed it before!  Was even thinking I wish there was a forum for older women TTC etc.  Have quickly looked through the success stories and it is inspiring.  I turned 40 in March which was depressing enough but we had found out in Jan that after TTC without success my husband had a very low sperm count with poor motility.  He is 10 years younger than me so we were shocked.  I had assumed things were taking longer due to me being older, so when we had all the tests it was a real shock.  My poor DH was devastated.  We had only been TTC since we got married last year when I was 39.  Prior to that I had been concentrating on my career for many years (now realise there is more to life than work thats for sure!).  Luckily all my tests have been normal and we had a good response to our first cycle of ICSI.  I had 2 good blastocysts put back but found out on Sunday that had a BFN - were are still recovering from the disappointment and are wondering why they did not implant.  I also now feel very time pressured.  We intend on getting my husbands semen analysed again with more detailed testing to make sure it is fundamentally ok but apart from that am worried about my age.  We are literally surrounded with friends, relatives and colleagues who are pregnant or who have just had young babies which makes it very difficult.  Plus relatives, who are completely unaware of our problems keep hinting about having babies eg. 'you ll be next' etc etc.  Has anyone any advice for me?  I now feel having a baby is my number 1 priority.  My job is pretty demanding, stressful and full on and for this cycle I took some time off although it did not protect me 100% from work related stress - next time I wont be checking my emails!  Since the BFN I have booked myself and my DH onto a 10k run!!  Never done anything like it so have to train for that, figured it would get us fit.  We hope to start our next cycle in July.  Any advice/hope would be gratefully received.  Bonnie


----------



## paw

Hi Bonnie   


My top tips:


Find a clinic that really specialises in your areas i.e. poor motility, possible age related (although you got to two blasts so it sounds like you've got that part covered   ).  I went to the UCH for all my IVF's and they really got to know me and understood what the issues are.  At the time they were no. 1 which is why i chose them and they were right by my work which meant less stress when i was cycling.  The Lister and ARGC also have good track records.


Really push the clinic to look at why things didn't work the first time... can they do anything else to assist implantation etc.  At my last cycle i got pregnant with 3 (after nothing the first two times).  My clinic did a few things differently including putting me on prednisolone (wrong spelling), irritating my womb (apparently alot of success in china with that one) and gestone injections.  I also took baby aspirin for the first time.


Do your own research.  I ended up taking DHEA for 3 months.  It's not a drug but a supplement and some American clinics are trialing its success. I took it without telling my clinic (i don't recommend this... but I felt i had nothing to lose).  You can buy it over the counter in the states but not here.  There seems to be some success with older women producing better quality eggs and more quantity.... although it doesnt work for everyone.  If you search this site you'll see some success and failure with it.  All I know is that on my final cycle i produced twice as many eggs after taking the supplement (fluke or not?).  


Regarding stress.... all i can tell you is that i got pregnant at the time when my husband was quite ill... he eventually had a kidney transplant when i was 11 weeks preggers.  I can't have been more stressed!


Finally its difficult but keep positive and have faith that it will happen.  Keep energy focussed on your relationship with your partner so that you don't lose sight of each other. It can get really hard (as you know) and guys don't always handle this as well as us girls....  


Please feel free to PM me if you want to have a chat.  Best of luck for your future cycles.... you'll get there.


x


----------



## Debz1965

Bonnie - I am sorry you had a failed cycle, it's gutting I know    All I can do is echo what Paw has said... also a lot of people find accupuncture helps  I did try it, but did not like it, but some people love it 

Good luck for July xxx


----------



## mimi41

*Age at BFP: 41 
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): icsi 
How many tx before BFP: 3 txs all bfp but 2 mcs 
Reason for IF: MF 
Previous children / pregnancies: 2
Protocol used: LP 
Medication: menopur, suprecur, gestone, oestrogen, clexane, predisinole, aspirin, vitamins 
ACU: 
FSH level prior to tx: no idea 
Number of eggs retrieved: 6 
Number fertilized: 4 
Embryos put back: 3*

*Hi ladies just to give you hope. I have 6 weeks left before i meet my baby and i am 42*


----------



## Bonnie1

Paw and debz - thanks for your supportive words.  It really does give me hope to see people in their 40s having successful cycles and twins etc.  I really hope it does happen for us at some point.  My mother had me when she was in her late 30s back in 1970 and she said she was treated like a really old mother at the time surrounded by 20 year olds.  Things have changed now and more and more people are having children in later life anyway.  My DH and I are going out for a meal tonight and a large glass of wine or 2.  Since his results in Jan we have been living like monks, not drinking, not doing anything for fear it might affect his sperm!!  To hell with that, we are off out tonight and are giving ourselves a few weeks off.  Intend to resume the de tox though mid June before I start my next cycle.  I shall keep you posted. Bonnie   xx


----------



## Debz1965

Bonnie - my dp has sperm problems and the beauty of ICSI is they only use the good ones  enjoy yourself, I got drunk the night before my ET    in Czech on beer and wine.... I had a glass of wine with my dinner on the day of ET.... I tried de-toxing, tbh I found nothing made any difference, this time I stopped accupuncture, enjoyed myself, ate choccie...blah blah... got a bfp, of course I did use a donor which made all the difference I think

Keep us posted and enjoy life 

xxx


----------



## poddyme

My mother had me when she was 44 (conceived naturally) and that was erhmm rather a long time ago!


----------



## edenrose

Hi Bonnie,

I just wanted to offer you some hope: In early April we had our first round of ICSI. Of my 12 eggs, 11 fertilized and we made it to blast, but the blast quality was poor and the treatment cycle failed... I got blamed by the consultant doing the transfer of having eggs that were "just too old." Not very nice to hear, needless to say! Fast forward to mid-May, when I suddenly realized (while on a business trip to New York) that, well... nothing had happened yet. I had some light cramping, but nothing. Nada. My longest cycle has only ever been 29 days, so on day 30 (a Monday) I left the office, bought a PG test kit, and -- in the ladies' room of our New York headquarters -- discovered that I was pregnant!!! A spontaneous natural conception at 42.5 years, immediately after a failed ICSI cycle, even though our consultant had told us that we'd never, ever conceive naturally due to severe MF issues. I just had my 6wk scan yesterday and we could see a lively little heartbeat! We're underway, fingers and toes crossed for luck.

I credit some of the work I did to prepare for ICSI, namely taking lots of vitamins, getting regular acupuncture sessions and convincing my husband to eliminate alcohol from his diet and stick to a demanding regime of high anti-oxidant vitamins (a list I vetted with a fertility nutritionist for safety), for our success. His morphology improved from a devastating 1 percent normal forms in January (99 percent abnormal!) to 23 percent normal by April, when we went through ICSI... I think it made ALL the difference! He's sticking to his vitamins, even now... Just in case.   

Good luck!
Edenrose x


----------



## ciaelle

just to give hope .
.i had my first child at 41 years old, conceived naturally, after one and half year of attemps and several misscariages; 
then i wanted another child, and after several misscarriages again, probably due to old ovocyts,  i decided to have a frozen embryo transfer in brno.  i had three fet, first one i had a biochimical pregnancy, second failed and the 3 rd one was successfull,. each fet, i had only one embryo transferred as i did not want to take the risk of having two babies.  my magnific baby is born recently , home birth, and i'm now 46 .
best wishes to all of you (and sorry for my poor english,i'm french)


----------



## fi123

Another bit of hope ladies.

We had our wee boy on 16 July after 16 years of trying and numerous ops/treatment.

He is a wee star during the day but no so (as you can see from the time) at night   

Still all worth it x


----------



## jellyb40

This is really great thanks for all the positive stories.
Ive had 3 failed at the homerton, 1st one I got pregnant for 5 weeks
2nd and 3rd no good. On my 3rd I had 11 eggs and 10 fertilised and 3 went to blasto that I think was due to my starting acupuncture and taking a wheat grass supplement. 
After the NHS i feel very out on my own and have been struggling to find where to go next- Ive decided to go for the ARGC as it has the best results. i have a enough saved for one go I think. How does everyone on here cope with the extreme cost of these treatments? it amazes me how people find the money some how. But gives me hope that I will get it from somewhere too!
Once again keep those good treatment stories coming.
x


----------



## mimi41

Our little boy was born on the 10th July after 18 years of trying to conceive.  I am 42 and it shows it can happen ladies.  Good luck with your journeys


----------



## Bethany915

Have just found this thread and thought I would add my own story.

But first of all, congrats to fi123, mimi41 and ciaelle on your recent arrivals!  July is a good month to be born   .  And edenrose, I hope the pregnancy is still going well.

I was 39 when I decided to stop waiting for a man and go it alone.  I found a sperm donor on-line and after getting to know him a bit and deciding to "take the plunge", I got pregnant on the first attempt (!), resulting in m/c at 11 weeks.  Nothing daunted, we re-started trying the month after the m/c and on the third month of trying I conceived my wonderful DS.  Previous to all of this, I had some tests done to see "how much time I had left" - my FSH was 11 and AMH was 2.7 ("satisfactory" is 15+), and the clinic said it was very unlikely I would conceive without assistance - so don't always believe what clinics tell you!

Anyway, I was 40 (going on 41) when I had my DS who has now just turned 2.  (At the age of 42, I am now trying for #2, which is proving a lot more of a challenge - but that's another story...)

B xx


----------



## mimi41

Lovely to hear your story Bethany and good luck for number 2


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Hi everyone, just scrolling through various threads on this wonderful site and found this one.  Lovely news to hear all the positive stories. I am 43 in October, currently with 3 embies on board, testing on the 24th August.    


Nat


----------



## kizzymouse

Good luck Nat


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Thanks, Kizzymouse,

Good luck with your little bundle of joy too.     

Nat.


----------



## Narnia

Hi Ladies, I just wanted to add my little ray of light   

Age at BFP:      41                          
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  Natural (amazingly)                                                                
How many tx before BFP:          see signature below    
Reason for IF:                    unexplained        
Previous children / pregnancies:      2 children / 3 pregnancies
Protocol used:                            sorry can't remember
Medication:                                likewise as it is all such a blur
ACU:                              Chelsea and Westminster / Woking Nuffield / Cape Fertility Clinic - yes we did the rounds in desperation          
FSH level prior to tx:              don't know
Number of eggs retrieved:              various
Number fertilized:                          various
Embryos put back:  2 each time in the UK and 3 each time in Cape Town

Good luck to all! xx


----------



## Loll

Hello Ladies
What a great thread this is, loving all the posative stories on here. Gives us all hope.

Nathalie 2010... firstly i want to say how sorry i am about your bfn. i know the feeling and feel gutted for you. Hope you got a positive responce from your doc at your follower up. I had a great follower up after my failed ivf and Doc said i had sailed through the ivf treatment and respondered like a woman in her twentys (i should be so lucky). He wanted me to try ivf again however we couldnt afford another go and seen as the doc was so positive about it all we decided to ttc naturelly and see what happens so here we are. Hope all goes well for you chick x
Narnia...How fantastic, its stories like yours that keeps us all going. Big Congrats x


----------



## reb363

Hello Ladies
Just thought I'd post and say don't stop believing.  I am 7th time lucky   
RXX


----------



## Bethany915

Reb363 - Huge congrats!     Great to hear of us "over-40s" being successful...  Lots of luck for your first scan.

B xx


----------



## reb363

Thanks Bethany - really good luck for OTD.  I'll keep everything crossed and come back and look.  Reb x


----------



## Narnia

Thanks Loll and sending you heaps of over 40's positive vibes.  Have you tried acupuncture?   Narnia xx


----------



## reb363

Bethany - came back to look but think you're on holiday now for week. Had everything crossed - hope it was good news.  Reb x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Reb

Thanks for thinking of me - that's really nice of you   .  Sorry to say it was a BFN (well, in fact, AF arrived the evening before I was due to test).  Not too disappointed as I suspect there were timing issues (my LH surge was on a Saturday morning - which would normally mean basting 24 hours later, but the clinic is closed on Sundays so didn't have the basting until the Monday   ).

Anyway, we are going again in October, CD10 scan on Wed 29th September, with basting probably either Friday 1st or Monday 4th October.  And if ovulation looks like it will be on the weekend again, we will abandon.  But October is a lucky conception month for me (my DS was conceived 3 years ago in October) - so I am keeping my fingers crossed   .

Hope things are going well with your little bean?  Do you have a date yet for your first scan?

B xx


----------



## Loll

Narnia...No not tried acupuncture not even thought about that. I see from your sig it helped you. Did you use it to relax or help with concieving?? sorry about questions but just wondering how it might help . I would give anything a go at mo    x


----------



## Narnia

Hi Loll,


I used acupuncture for 2 reasons.  
1.  One of my NCT group nudged me in the direction of the local acupuncturist saying why don't you just give it a go, what have you got to loose.  I think it cost us about £500 for the 4 months treatment (2 months pre-conception and then 2 months post-conception to reduce the risk of miscarriage) and baring in mind what we had already spent on Fertility treatment it felt like it was worth it!  A lot I know but it's tricky to put a price on a baby.  
2.  My periods were really painful and in fact the two that I had after starting acupuncture were so much better i.e. less painful, less bleeding (hope that's not TMI) and my mood was not altered for the duration of my period!


The unexpected benefit too was that I loved the hour that I had there every week, it was so peaceful and relaxing.  It did hurt at times but I do believe it was well worth it.


I really wish you everything of the best.    Narnia x


----------



## Loll

Thanks Narnia i will call in and ask them about it (i live near a Chinese acupuncture) Can i ask what you told them was the problem when you 1st went ? £500 sounds pretty cheap to me considing the price of ivf so i will diffently go next monday (i dont work mondays so that will b ideal) did you have a hour a week?. Thanks so much for the info x


----------



## Narnia

Hi Loll, you're welcome!  I was completely up front and said I wanted to get pregnant but just could'nt, had had loads of fertility treatment etc etc!  The Doc was chinese (Nuhealth on the high street) and spoke no english but there was an intepreter and they did seem to understand exactly what I said.  He told me that I would be pregnant in three months and it happened in 2!  He did say that I needed to go each week and depending on where I was in my cycle dictated what disgusting concoction of teas and what appeared to be twigs and seeds etc I had to have.  I had to make up teas and then boil chicken breast in this vile looking liquid but hey ho, it worked particularly when I added bucket loads of brown sugar    (they suggested honey but I am not a fan)!  Narnia x


----------



## Loll

Hi Narnia. Thanks for the info i will diff go nxt week and look into this. Cant believe how quick you fell pregnant after starting it, its amazing how some of these chinese remadies work. Hope your feeling well  x x


----------



## Loll

Narnia... Hope your well chick. Just thought i would let you know i had my 1st acupunture yesterday. I fell lucky when i called in at the clinic in the morning. we sat down i explained everything and as luck would have it he had a cancellation that afternoon so i went back. He said they are no garentees but he showed me a couple of letters from people who he had treated and they went on to concieve. He wants me to start taking some tablets on the 5th day of my next cycle to help with a bit of clotting i sometimes get (sorry for that info) He asked me to go once aweek for a hour. Oh he also gave me a back massage which was for relaxing. Keeping my fingers crossed now!! Oh for some reason when we was talkink he asked about mine and my hubbys birthday mths and then said it would be good for me to concieve in Dec or Jan  Thanks for the info Narnia just hoping i am as lucky as you in a few mths X X


----------



## Narnia

That is just fantastic news Loll!  You've made me smile!    I know there are no guarantees - infertility is one long road of being without guarantees but at least you are doing something positive and relaxing and I will keep everything crossed that acupuncture turns into good baby dust!  I have my 12 week scan tomorrow so am very nervous - just want to know that there are no major issues and then I will relax (I hope!) xx


----------



## Loll

Hi Narnia. how did your scan go, did your hubby go with you? must of been lovely seeing the little fello/lady. Feel so please for you both x x


----------



## Narnia

Thank you it was fine!  Yes he did come with me as we managed to sort out a friend at the last minute to look after our youngest.  It was amazing and no less so than it was with the first or second.  I was very emotional and could barely breathe throughout the whole thing and thankfully the sonographer was very good.  Thank you also for being so generous with your thoughts.  I do feel that I am an incredibly fortunate person. It was not that long ago that we thought we would not have any so please keep being positive xx


----------



## reb363

wonderful positive news Narnia - congratulations   

Yours too Fi - hope you are getting some sleep now    xxxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Love this thread. Keep them coming.. Gives us so much hope.. 

I cannot wait to write here in 7 weeks time. 

Love to you all. Hope all well!

Kukixx


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Lovely news Narnia,

I have been a way for a while since my BFN, but will be looking at starting the process again in December at ARGC.  I will give the herbal remedies a go for these two months.

Excellent news x


----------



## Narnia

Thanks Nathalie and I really really hope things work out for your next cycle.  The clinic certainly seems to have good results so fingers crossed.     Narnia xx


----------



## daisybell

I'm another 40+ success story. 

At 39, after many years of trying (16 to be exact) my husband was ready to throw in the towel. I just didn't have it in me to give up hope, however, and said, let's try one more IVF. I got pregnant with my daughter, who turns 4 next week...

At 41 1/2, after a few more unsuccessful tries of IVF, I suggested to my husband we have a quick try one night, as I knew it was my fertile time. Lo and behold three weeks later I found out I was pregnant. I just gave birth to a beautiful baby girl 12 weeks ago, at 42...

It's never easy to keep trying; believe me, I know - I felt like I spent half my life preparing for an exam that never came (taking folic acid, monitoring my cycle, watching what I ate the second half of each month etc) - but all I can say is that I wouldn't be lying here with my babies if I had given up hope.

Wishing all you 40+ ladies all the best. There is definitely life after 40!


----------



## Narnia

Congratulations Daisy Bell!  I just love hearing stories like yours, so much hope for so many people.  I hope your little girls are keeping you very happy!


----------



## GERTRUDE

wow Daisybell, congratulations!!! Had my first at 41 in April!! x


----------



## Narnia

Kuki - GOOD LUCK!  Will keep everything crossed that it works for you!


Gertrude - Congratulations and how wonderful that your early miracle really is a miracle!  xx


----------



## GERTRUDE

narnia, thanks and congratulations to you too!! wow I noticed you had treatment in Cape Town...what an amazing place, love it there xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello lovely ladies,

After spending lots of time on FF, being helped through a negative IUI, I wanted to post my success story to give others some hope, especially those with 'unexplained fertility'.

My 'potted' story is in my profile, as well, but basically we had a couple of months to try naturally before having another IUI at the end of November, and we have DONE IT!!!!

Just keep on at it all you over 40s - it can and DOES happen!!!

Yippeeeeeeeee!!!!!

Sprinkling fresh   for you all. xxx

A-M
xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Well done Maisie


----------



## Narnia

MaisieCat, that is just wonderful!  Hang in there and I REALLY hope it all goes well!


----------



## reb363

Fantastic Masie - what a wonderful story. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bethany915

Congratulations, Maisie Cat!      Fingers crossed that it all continues to go well for you  .

Was it natural cycle IUI or medicated?

B xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Thank you *Kizzymouse, Narnia, reb363 *and *Bethany915* for the kind thoughts.

I still can't quite believe it myself.

*Bethany915* - Last month's IUI was medicated with Supracur and Menopur to stimm. Ovitrelle trigger and 2 Pregnyl jabs during the 2ww. I do wonder whether some drug residue helped us get this natural BFP, but who cares eh? 

A-M
xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Maisie Cat - I had mis-read your post - I didn't realise it was a natural BFP!  Wow - that's even more incredible   

B xx


----------



## MaisieCat

*Bethany* - I wondered whether you had misread, but then thought you might have been asking about the previous IUI, so don't worry. 

A-M
xx


----------



## Bethany915

I'm getting ahead of myself, you had mentioned IUI in November and I thought we were into November already    .  It's probably because I turn 43 in November and I have it in my mind that my eggs are 43 already, poor old things  .

B xx


----------



## Loll

What fantastic news Maisie Cat Congratulations x x


----------



## Loll

Hello to everyone

I don't post much these days but i do come on site and try keep up with your posts. It really is a struggle sometime to keep myself motivated and reading your stories makes me feel am not alone and on this site helps by giving me a little hope

Well today i am in a strange mood. I am day 24 of my cycle and so due on this weekend, its also my birthday this weekend and i will be 44







. I am hoping and praying that af does not arrive but it prob will. I even tested today and got a BFN, stupid of me really, i knew when i was buying it not to bother and even when peeing on it i knew it was a waste of time.

On a positive note i had a doctor's appointment today (stomach ulcer) and while there (feeling sorry for myself due to my B/Day approaching) i asked if he thought i should give up ttc and maybe use contraceptives so as to protect myself and future (if any) pregnancy from any nasty health risks. 
I was taken back when he started ranting on saying that i was not old and my eggs are still viable (due to them all fertilizing when under going ivf 7mth ago) and that i had every chance of still conceiving natural. He said that all though i had only one good fallopian tube and that did limit my chances the fact i had/have good eggs means i should continue until around April time next year. If i had not got pregnant by then and only then would he discuss any form of contraceptive or the possibility that it was time to stop. He said it was nonsense that women should perhaps not have babies in their 40's and as long as she had viable eggs then age was just a number. it didn't seem to bother him that all though my eggs might have been good 7 mths ago they may not now! which in all honesty is the way i am starting to think. Not sure if he was just being nice because he took pity on me or if he was a bit stupid haha. He is not my usual GP, he is a registrar and will be with my surgery until August next year. I would say he probley late 50's although i don't like to guess ages but he certainly was not young (pot calling kettle springs to mind lol). Anyway i did come away felling slightly more hopeful than i have been feeling and hopefully might give you girls still trying some hope that some GP's are positive about women been 40+ ttc x x
As always







to everyone x x


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi Loll,

Thanks for the congrats  .

I have a doctor's appt. on Monday, do I hope my Dr is as positive and nice as that when I get there.  Actually I had a private health assessment thingy only a few weeks ago, and when chatting to that Dr, he couldn't see any reason why I shouldn't concieve - no mention of my age at all.  So there are plenty of them out there that are nice and positive I think.  

Do you have any history of women having babies late on in life in your family?  I'm convinced that I'm taking after my Mum's Mum, who had her when she was 42, back in 1940 - no IVF or the like back then to help her out.  I'm convinced that I have a strong dose of her genes, given that she's the only one out of my parents and grandparents that are blonde with blue eyes like me - everyone else has brown or hazel eyes and dark brown hair.  Oddly enough my DH's Mum (an identical twin) was also born of a 42 year old mother.  It certainly doesn't only take miracles!

Love to all.
A-M
xx


----------



## Loll

Hi Maisiecat.  Yes am sure they will be a few GP's out there who are supportive of the 40+ women it's just that he is the 1st i have come across and he was lovely oh other than the fertility Dr but then we was paying him lol.
I have read your sig and hope you dont mind me asking you a few questions. 
How come you went for a health check and what did it consist of? 
Its great you concieved natural but was you taking anything at the time like herbs or meds or watching what you eat etc? 
Was you monitoring your fertily peak times and stuff like that ? 
Am taking folic acid and have started acupunture once aweek and started on Tiaojing Cuyun Wan herbs which i started day 5 of this cycle and stop tomorrow. I have stopped monitoring my fertily days as it was driving me mad but over the 12 mths i did do it i ovulated on my 12th day so i work around my 10th to 15th day! The trouble is my DH works away during the week so that makes it abit more dificult but i ask him to come home mid week during that time of the month. I have stopped discusing with DH anything to do with babies so that there is less presure on him and me and try just to go with flow.
At the moment everyone around me is either pregnant or having babies and has happy as i am for them i do wish it was our time.

Woo looks like you do take after your Grandma chick maybe its fate. My mum was 37 when she had my yougest brother (i am one of nine but there is twins in there) and My Grandma on My Dads side had him somewhere around forty i think, that was back in 1926 and he was the youngest of  6 children. My Dad was forty when i was born but i dont supose it counts with men and age! 
Good luck with your app next week hun hoping all goes well for you x


----------



## MaisieCat

Loll, 
Of course I don't mind answering your questions  . I do seem to have had quite a few people asking (other threads) - I suppose it's natural for people to be interested in someone that's suddenly managed a natural BFP after a long time trying. I _so_ wish I could wave a magic wand and make it happen for everyone.

The health check was something that my DH can have for him or his wife as part of a flexible benefits package from work. We've been taking turns having one every few years. I'd been delaying mine because of various things, including my tx cycle and got to the point where it was 'use it or lose it' so I had it when (so I thought) I had the least chance of being pregnant, as it included a mammogram. They also took some blood and tested that for all sorts of things, urine was checked too, a scan thingy on the skin of your hand that checks your antioxidant levels, measurements of your spine to check for problems with curvature etc, a check on the fat levels in your body - I'm sure there were more - it's hard to remember. It was pretty comprehensive. If you are interested, look up Nuffield 360 Health Assessment - I'm sure there must be details online.

I wasn't taking anything special (only folic acid) or doing anything different that month health wise either, although I had decided to switch from skimmed milk (which we had exclusively used for the last 8 years or so) to semi-skimmed because I read somewhere that very low-fat dairy products are not so good when TTC. However, that was very recent, so I can't see it being that that helped.

I had been using a Clearblue Fertility monitor since about February, and used that even after my failed tx cycle (apparently it's not meant to be reliable after a tx, but seemed to work for me). I had been ovulating around day 10 or 11, but was a couple of days late this cycle. 
We really did 'go for it' with the  though on every single day of the 'fertile period', mostly before bed to give maximum lying down time for those  to swim without being impeded by gravity! Oh, and 'shoulder stands' after each 'go'!!! (Good job I do Yoga eh?) We had been doing most of these things before though, so it's not all different. Before, we had been giving up if CM wasn't co-operating, but this time I swallowed my embarrasment and used some non-spermicidal lubricant. I'm wondering if this could be what did the trick because it meant that we succeeded on days where CM wasn't what it should be. Maybe my CM is out of sync with my ovulation - I know it's supposed to be clear and stretchy like egg-white at the most fertile time and mine doesn't always seem to be.

You are right to try and 'go with the flow'. I'm sure it is just as difficult for our hubbies to 'perform' on demand, when there is so much at stake. We did have DH 'performance issues' sometimes as well as the CM trouble and I'm sure it's the pressure that causes it.

I'm afraid I'm a bit of a sceptic when it comes to acipuncture and the like. However, that said, there is a lot to be said for doing something that _you _are convinced will work. I'm sure it can't do any harm.

I'm so sorry you feel you are surrounded by pregnancies and babies. I know how you feel - the neighbours behind us have been breeding like bunny rabbits and now have 4 children, only one of which has started school. I'm afraid I've become rather intolerant of their constant yelling and screaming in the garden every time there's a fine day  . And this from neighbours that said they didn't want us to keep a couple of chickens in an 'eglu' because they'd be too noisy - just don't get me started! I just can't wait to take a screaming baby into the garden for a walk in the summer to calm it down  . (Sorry to mention babes  , don't want to upset you further  .)

I really_, really_ hope your time comes soon.

Lots of love and  .
A-M
xx


----------



## Loll

Thank you Maisiecat. 
No worries about you talking babies i have a large family that  breed like rabbits lol and at work my boss is due in Dec (had a babyshower last week for her) and now another girl i work with as just descovered she pregnant. The women i work with think i must be mad  ttc at my age this mainly from the older ones in fact one is trying to convince me i am going through the change or will be soon  . Not sure why she keeps saying these things otherthan she is 55 and insists am not too much younger than her (even though most people think am about 33 so not like i look old)    Anyway thanks for your information might try some non spermicidal lubricant although i think am ok in that dept but it cant harm! The GP i saw yesterday said i just need to give it time but cant help feeling thats the one thing i have not got.  
Anyway again thanks alot for the info    x


----------



## MaisieCat

No problem Loll - glad to try to be of some help  .

A-M
xx


----------



## Loll

Thank you Maisiecat 
its nice to chat with people who know what you have been through or how you feel.
I have had a bad day at work today with people who have no idea what it is like to want a child and have trouble concieving. I won't start ranting on now because i have already posted on another site and got it off my chest, but what was said was not nice and hurtful

much love x x


----------



## Narnia

Loll, hang in there! Sending you    and lots of   and I hope that it won't be long before you too can be posting really positive things!  Narnia xx


----------



## Loll

Thank you Narnia I need plenty of







at moment but dont feel i have anyone to talk too. I keep my feelings to myself and because i know most family and friends think am







for ttc at my age i dont talk to them about baby stuff. Also me and DH decided a while ago not to discuss it and just go with the flow so i dont want to upset him by telling him what was said at work so i need







from my FF Sorry for been abit negative on this happy positive site. I will save my ranting for another site lol As always  to all x


----------



## Bethany915

Oh, Loll, poor you   .  Sometimes people just say things without thinking   .  Hope you are feeling a bit brighter soon.

MaisieCat - your lubricant, which one was it?  And (if you don't mind me asking) what exactly did you do with it?  I have tried using Sasmar Conceive Plus, but as I am single with a KD, we are trying by AI so I just add a bit to his swimmers.  But I'm wondering if I should actually be putting it directly inside me and if so, how?! Sorry to bring up a squeamish question   .

Interesting you mention about your EWCM maybe being out of sync with ovulation.  I always seem to get my EWCM about 3 days after ovulation - what is the point of that?   .  Also, I'm wondering about getting a Clearblue Fertility Monitor - I currently just use OPKs but do you think the monitor is any more accurate and/or does it give you more advanced warning of when you are likely to ovulate?

B xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi Bethany,

The lubricant is called 'Aquagel' by a company called Ecolab. It came free when hubby bought our Clearblue Monitor online!

We just used it to, let's just say, 'ease entry'! We didn't put it inside directly, but I suppose some went up there because DH put some on his willy (sorry if TMI, but you _did_ ask!). 

Not sure that's going to be an awful lot of help in your situation, but now you know  .

As for the Clearblue monitor, I've no idea whether or not it's more accurate, but it is very clear and indicates fertile days before your ovulation day too. You get 2 'bars' showing on the machine on those days and 3 'bars' on the day it detects your LH surge and the day after. I usually got 2 or 3 '2 bar' days before each '3 bar' day and we did the business on every one of those 2 and 3 bar days when we got our 'result'.

Previously we had been concentrating more on the 3 bar days, so I'm pretty convinced it was one of the 'goes' on a 2 bar day pre-ovulation that did it (maybe the swimmers were taking too long to get to the right place before). Maybe to need to 'baste' a little earlier (not that I'm an expert by any means  )?

Good luck in your efforts.

A-M
xx


----------



## Loll

Thank you for the    Beth. I also used the clearblue monitor and had 2 to 3 high days before my peak day and i always peaked on day 12 during the 12mths i used it. I no longer use it has we are trying to go with the flow and it did'nt help us concieve during the time i did use it but i would say give it ago at least it helps by leting you know your still ovulating x x

Maisiecat how you feeling hun? hope morning sickness is not kicking in too bad x x


----------



## MaisieCat

Nice of you to ask after me Loll.
Fortunately I'm not getting sickness yet really.
However, I did have a dodgy tummy this morning and stayed off work (I work in the office of the Catering Department at the local hospital, so they always play safe and tell you to stay at home with such things).
Seems to have cleared up pretty much now though - thank goodness.

Hope you are keeping well yourself and that those thoughtless people at work have not been getting you down.

A-M
xx


----------



## elinor

Afternoon all

Just a quick post, since I am over 40 and now successfully pregnant (finally!)
Age at BFP - 41 (only just - turned 42 the week after)
Treatment - IVF with donor egg (donor 2 and sperm. The day I was due to have ET I started bleeding, so donor embryos had to be frozen and I had FET (Natural cycle) a couple of months later.
previous treatments - 8 x DI (but no scanning, and little monitoring so no progesterone supplementation which I need, so really a waste of time!)
                          - 6 x IVF (all own egg, donor sperm, one early miscarriage)
                          - 5 (or possibly 6? can't quite remember) x IUI - one miscarriage (Sept 09)
Each IVF I had two embryos replaced.
Can't remember what other info might be useful here, but just had 20 week scan and all is well, so trying to relax and believe it will all happen! Haven't had the confidence to post here before...

Congrats MaisieCat and good luck with next try Bethany. 
Hi to Loll and Narnia too!
All best wishes
Elinor xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Congratulations Elinor!  What a journey you have had getting here.

Wishing you a happy and uneventful pregnancy.

A-M
xx


----------



## Narnia

Absolutely, Congratulations Elinor!  I just love stories like yours!  Such a long journey and such a wonderful outcome!  Did you find out what you are having?  At our 12 week scan the sonographer seemed pretty certain about what it was but we are waiting for confirmation at the end of November!  Our eldest (almost 5) is desperate to know and as we found out with #'s 1 and 2 we want to know again!  Not everyone's choice I know!  All the very best and keep in touch on here and let us know how you are getting on!  You and I must be due within weeks of one another ........ my date is around 16/04/11.  Hospital says 16th, midwife says 13th!  Narnia xx


----------



## Narnia

Sorry, forgot to say:


Bethany915 and Loll - hope you are both OK


MaisieCat - my mum always used to say to me (during the years before I fell pregnant)  that she could'nt wait for me to tell her how grim I was feeling from morning sickness or similar (she knew everything we were going through) and while I realise that sounds odd, I hope you are experiencing some of those things in a positive way!    


Anyone else who is lurking, hope you are well!  


Off out to dinner with DH tonight for his birthday to a local Thai place - a rare occurrence so very much looking forward to it. Narnia xx


----------



## Mish3434

Elinor, Fantastic news, all the best with the second half of your pregnancy.  You truly are an inspiration to others xx

Narnia,  Congratulations to you too hun xx


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Hi all, dipping in and out of threads on this wonderful site.  Really lovely to read such positive threads for women 40 plus, really need some cheering up, been rather down lately.  I am hoping to start round 2 in December/ Jan as long as my levels are low, where 7.5 on the last occasion. 

Take care every one and hold on tight all you little embies           

Nat


----------



## Loll

Nathalie 2010   good look on your 2nd cycle    it will turn out to be a BFP for you. x


----------



## MaisieCat

Good luck from me too, Nathalie     

A-M
xx


----------



## Narnia

Hi Ladies, something I keep forgetting to mention is that I took AGNUS CASTUS prior to falling pregnant with # 3 ............ I have to confess that I had completely forgotten that I had been taking it so it didn't occur to me when I found out that I was pregnant naturally that this could have been it! I didn't change anything else(well other than not actually trying to get pregnant) ............. Narnia xx 

I found this on Marilyn Glenville's website............
Agnus Castus (Vitex or Chaste tree berry)


> This is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.
> 
> Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.
> 
> Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses it:
> 
> * Regulates periods
> * Restarts periods which have stopped
> * Helps with heavy bleeding
> * Increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen.
> 
> Note:
> Don't take any herbs while you are using drug treatments or going through assisted conception (such as IVF), unless prescribed by a qualified practitioner.


----------



## Jammybabe

Just added a note to say please see the thread on astrology - I have had a reading by Dr Pat Harris who has been able to complete a doctorate on the link between astrological charts of a woman any age (even up to 47) who may be considering IVF or indeed a natural conception and when to try...she has strong data to support her research model that she compiled based on the birthdate, time and place of a woman and fertility history. It was an eye opener - she can also do a general reading for the next 4/5 yrs based on personality, relationships goals etc and provide the better most likely dates to try up to 18 months from now.
It cost max £60 so I decided as it was data/research based I would go with this rather than Nicola Smuts...

A thought!
Jx


----------



## LucyPie

I'm 41 and was lucky to get a positive pregnancy result after our first ICSI cycle using Lansdowne Lodge in Cheltenham (Mrs Reddy) linked with BCRM in Bristol. I'd never realised what a rollercoaster IVF was but want to wish any other ladies esp those over 40 the very best of luck. 

Briefly our story.....
After usual Buserelin nasal sprays, I had 300 Gonal F and I responded well - almost too well as my estrogen levels went high and I had to coast for two days so constantly panicking that it would be cancelled. During which time I ate loads of broccoli, cauliflower, prunes and dates (not sure whether it made any difference in bringing it down but at least I felt I was trying something though I can now no longer face any of them)

We had egg collection on 25 Nov 2010 - 26 eggs harvested. My other half had stage fright with his sample on the day and it took over 2 hours and in the end the Doctor gave him a small viagra. He's never had problems before but was just so worried. I tried to stay calm and reassure him and every time he went out to try again I burst into tears. I knew I couldn't let him see me upset as it would just add more pressure. So, if your chap has the same thing on the day, just stay calm - he will get there in the end.

19 of the eggs fertilised and it was decided to try and take them to blastocyst. Waiting every morning for the call from the embryologist for an update was dreadful but they were great and are totally on your side doing all that they can to explain everything. They are as keen as you to succeed and you must remember that. make sure you have pen and paper ready to write things down. We put our phone on to loud speaker so we could both listen.

On day 5 we had two grade 5AA blastocysts transferred back in.

The remainder were left 1 more day to see if anymore reached that stage. Only one did and we ummed and ahhed about freezing just one but in the end decided that we would. 

Then the dreaded 2WW during which I developed very mild OHSS and put on 12lbs in 3 days. I'm pretty slim so it was really odd and incredibly uncomfortable to swell up like a barrel with skin taut like a drum. No clothes fit me and I had to go out and buy a pair of maternity trousers. I think constipation also added to the bloating and I wish I had eaten more high fibre straight after the eggs were put back in to avoid that. But I was so sick of dates and prunes that I didn't. I certainly would not want full blown OHSS having suffered so much just with a really mild version.

Anyway, on 10 Dec we got a positive pregnancy test - the first one done at 3am, the second done at 8am and 2 more done a couple of days later just in case I'd got it wrong!

Our first scan was on New Years Eve and all looks as it should ............... and............TWINS  ...........yikes!

So, please stay positive. I worried at every single stage and I know you will too but wish my story gives you hope.

Sending hugs to you all xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Congratulations Lucypie and thank you for sharing your story.  Every single one gives us all that little bit more hope.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulations on your Bfp


----------



## Narnia

Huge Congratulations LucyPie, what fabulous news!  I hope all goes really well for you.  Narnia xx


----------



## bluprimrose

hello ladies 

i've often read this thread trying to give myself hope and encouragement with other ladies' wonderful success stories so i thought i'd post my own story in the hope that it might do the same for someone else.

i have posted it on the singles thread already so here is the link to it if you would like to read it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234722.492

wishing you all the very very best of luck and     to you all.

   bpxx


----------



## Narnia

Congratulations Blue Primrose, I hope everything goes really well for you and you have a healthy happy pregnancy!  Narnia xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Bluprimrose - Congratulations!
Thank you so much for sharing your story.  I had not heard of array CGH, but have now looked it all up and we will be giving it serious consideration.
A-M
xx


----------



## bluprimrose

Thank you Narnia & MaisieCat 

Yes I'm a big fan of array CGH.  Over 40 the majority of our eggs are unfortunately abnormal so with IUI we could be waiting a long time for 'the good egg' and with IVF even if the embryo looks great the egg might not be.  Array CGH is a great tool to give more information and help selection.

It's still very early days for me and I feel very nervous but I do feel a little more reassured knowing my pregnancy is from a chromosomally normal egg.

I wish everyone all the very best and pray that 2011 is our year.

bpxx

I wish you all the very best.


----------



## bluprimrose

Ooops, typing on my phone - that last line was a duplicate by mistake! 

bpxx


----------



## bluprimrose

MaisieCat, I've only just seen your signature, it's hard to see anything on this phone.  I'm so so sorry for what you've gone through recently.

Sending hugs, bpxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks Bluprimrose,  You may not have seen the info on my signature previously, as I only added the last 2 lines yesterday.
I feel OK this morning, just a teensy bit wobbly, but otherwise fine.
Thanks again and all the best with your pregnancy - may a load more of us 'oldies' be joining you this year.  
A-M
xx


----------



## Loll

Oh Maisiecat am so sad for you x x


----------



## MaisieCat

Bless you Loll.  Thanks for the   . xx


----------



## Narnia

Hey MaisieCat, I do hope you are making progress and feeling proud of yourself for getting through this!   for 2011!  Narnia xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Aw thanks Narnia.  I'm still off work unfortunately though - I thought it was all calming down on Friday and Saturday but bleeding re-started yesterday and tummy has gone all tender again .  Doctors for me if this doesn't calm down soon.
A-M
xx


----------



## kdb

Hi everyone - I've just seen this on the ******** of Top Sante magazine:

Top Santé MagazineARE YOU 40 AND PREGNANT FOR THE FIRST TIME? If you or someone you know fits this exact criteria and fancy coming along to a fun and super-stylish London photo shoot this Friday for Top Sante magazine, please email your story, picture and contact details to [email protected]

Link to ******** page: http://www.********.com/top.sante.magazine?v=wall

/links

Edited to add ** link and disclaimer.


----------



## merrygoround

Hello,

I know it's early days as I just tested this morning, but wanted to let you know that I'm 40 and we just got a BFP! Hang on tight little one(s)!


----------



## Narnia

Congratulations Merrygoround, really hope all goes well for you and you have a happy health outcome!   Narnia xx


----------



## merrygoround

Thanks, Narnia! I still can't quite believe it! We both feel so lucky!


----------



## lilysilver

Maisie, I am sorry you are having to go through this.  But it's not the end!  Now you know your body is capable of getting an embryo to the right place, and I've read a lot about how we're more fertile soon after a miscarriage.

Merrygoround - congratulations!  Fingers crossed this is it for you.

Sorry to barge in on this thread, in a partial cross-post with '42 and TTC naturally' I am replying to the original message with my success story to hopefully add to the evidence that it can and does happen.

We started late, both of us were 40 when we met, but I had always wanted children - all of my life.  Also, much of my family has died, and my mum had cancer at the time - I had every reason to want children more than ever, and fast!  The first baby (Pebble) died at around 8 weeks, but by 11 weeks the miscarriage still hadn't happened.  I had a medically managed miscarriage - and ended up with a mini-labour and emergency admission with severe haemorrhage, needing transfusions.  

The next pregnancy ended at 5 weeks, and we started to get worried.  I started looking into acupuncture and discovered a book called The Infertility Cure.  To cut a long story short, I had herbs prescribed for me and had weekly acupuncture.  To our surprise and delight, when i was 41.5, we conceived twins, and both had healthy heartbeats at 8.5 weeks.. but by 10 weeks one had died.  The other twin was bouncing around inside me, and can't sit still to this day   (he is now 2 years old).  

Sadly, my mum died before my son was born, and the birth itself was horrendous (3 day labour, another haemorrhage, trauma to me and the baby).  What I am saying is it has been a struggle to get there but, when you do, the past fears and grief find their proper perspective.  I still can't believe he is here and is 'of me' - he amazes me every day.  

TTC takes a lot of courage and no one knows where the journey will end.  For many of us, miscarriages come with the territory and it takes a lot to keep going and try again.  I'm now 44, and we have been trying unsuccessfully for 18 months for another child - we'll soon be meeting Dr Zhai to give TCM another go.. or else start looking at the donor egg option.

I hope my story helps in some way.  It can happen, and when you're halfway there you can't always see what's around the corner.  Good luck and baby dust to everyone  

Lil


----------



## Julz96

Hi everyone

just wanted to let you all know that I have been reaing all your posts as I am new to FF and was given the over 40's link. 

It is so comforting to be amongst people who are of a similar age and situation, as it can get lonely sometimes.

Maisiecat, I was so so sorry to read your news. Sending you   x

I am about to embark on my 1st  attempt at ICSI at the ARGC. I hope to continue remaining this optomistic, thanks to your wonderful posts, and hope to get to know you over the coming months x


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi Ladies,
Nice to see a little activity on this thread again.

Big congratulations *Merrygoround*  . I really hope it all goes well for you.

*Juke96 - *Thanks for the  . Fortunately, I'm back on track now. After eventually having to have an ERPC on 12 Jan, having had almost continuous bleeding since 18 Dec, my next AF has now arrived (which oddly makes me feel a bit more normal) and now we can start all over again. I wish you all the luck in the world with your ISCI tx.

*Lilysilver* - Thanks for your kind thoughts too. I've heard the same thing about being more fertile straight after a previous pregnancy, whether or not it goes full term. I'm quite sure that's why I got my BFP last year, because it was straight after an unsuccessful IUI attempt (no AF inbetween). Thanks for sharing your story - you clearly had a tough time, but have a lovely little boy to show for it.

Hi to everyone else on the thread.
Here's hoping we'll all be back later this year with more success stories  . Positive thoughts everyone  .

A-M
xx


----------



## Narnia

Lilysilver - congratulations, what a moving story and I wish you every success on the next leg of your journey!  Have a look at my signature .......... we've had a couple of lovely surprises after years of fertility treatment    


Juke96, hang in there and will keep everything crossed for a positive outcome for you too!    


There are lovely success stories on this thread ........... keeping hoping.  Narnia xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Glad to see you are still hanging on in there with your little one.  Lovely to hear from you. xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Ladies

Just been catching up with this thread.  MaisieCat - so sorry to read of all you have been through, I do hope you can now get started again and wish you lots of luck for a quick conception.  And Lilysilver, you have been through an awful lot too - good luck for TTC # 2.

My news - I got a BFP today (at the age of 43 with an AMH of 0.4) - it was AI, so almost equivalent to TTC naturally.  This was my 15th attempt - I have been taking DHEA (50mg/day) since early Nov 2010 so I think that's what made the difference.  I know it's very early days, and I don't want to get over-excited - but I do plan to enjoy it for now   .

Good luck to all the other over-40s.

B xx


----------



## Narnia

Ooh, hang in there Bethany, very exciting and keeping EVERYTHING crossed for it all to go smoothly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Narnia

and thanks MaisieCat ............. I remember my years of trying to conceive so clearly .................. I just hope I give some hope to others!


----------



## MaisieCat

Congrats Bethany - I do hope that everything is still going well for you.  I now know all too well that you'll be on tenterhooks for a while yet. xx

Everything is crossed here for you too.

Thanks for you kind words as well.  We are moving on and now that I've had an AF after the m/c, we are going to start trying naturally again for a bit while we decide what to do next.  

Amazing story about the 52 year old eh?  I suppose there are probably 100's of over 40's natural pregnancies out there that we never hear about TBH - so perhaps we should think of those too when we get a bit despondent.  I still think about mine and my husband's grandmothers who both gave birth at 42.

A-M
xx


----------



## barbara1

Hi Everyone,
Incredible testimonies and i,ll continue to wish everyone this life,s greatest miracle
Barbara1


----------



## hope25

bethany...lots of congrats on your     ...I am also 43 and hoping to join you

chancesare1...thanx for the news on the 52 year old women who gave birth thru natural conception to healthy triplets ...real hope and inspiration to us all who may be thinking of giving up hope on our own eggs.


----------



## coriander

Hi Ladies,
I've not posted here before but I love reading success stories so here goes...
I was lucky enough to conceive the first month I tried at almost 41 and had a healthy pregnancy - hope this is inspiring rather than too hard too read... I was extremely grateful for this having already read 'the statistics'. Unfortunately we haven't managed a sibling yet as my thyroid became underactive and wasn't diagnosed for ages - my top tip is have your thyroid checked and make sure your TSH is under 2!!
Anyway good luck to us all - and well done Bethany,
Best wishes,
Coriander x


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks for sharing the stories Coriander.  And, no, it's not too hard to read - every single BFP (especially natural ones) I see on here makes me that little bit more hopeful that we can do it again and that I'll carry to full term in the end.  

Best wishes to all
A-M
xx


----------



## Julz96

Hi coriander

I too had an underactive thyroid after the birth of my son and apparently this can be common if you have PCOS. And like you I haven't managed to become pg since, hence the ICSI I am having now. 

But I would also recommend anyone to get their thyroid levels checked as it can interfere with fertility, and make you feel pretty crappy! annoyingly, like yourself, it took ages to get it diagnosed, I had all the classic symptoms and the GP never picked it up. I self diagnosed it after about 7 months and my GP said he didn't think I had it but I insisted he did a test. It was only then that it was diagnosed and I was put on 150mg thyroxine. 

And as Maisiecat said, your stories are lovely

Hi to everyone else 

Juke x


----------



## Narnia

Good luck Juke!  Fingers and everything else crossed for it all to work!  and to everyone else who is hanging in there for a BFP .......... it can happen!


----------



## coriander

Hi Everyone,
Just to say I have slightly changed my last post as the friend I mentioned didn't use her own eggs - I just assumed she did... so i've taken that bit out... I do however definitely know of a friend of a friend who had her surprise second son at 48... I've met the son who is now 5 and they are all very happy...
The thyroid thing is I suspect is very under diagnosed as a fertility problem - my GP also failed to consider this and it was an acupuncturist who suggested it - when I saw the symptoms list I'd had most of them for about 3 years since having my daughter. Good luck to us all - we still have a chance,
Coriander x


----------



## Mona Lisa

Hi


As you can see below, it took us 4 years to get a successful pregnancy with donor eggs.


Now with a wonderful 19 month old toddler, I find myself 26 weeks pregnant naturally at the age of 44. 


I am totally amazed & very happy!!


Luv
Mona Lisa


----------



## Narnia

WOW, Monalisa, Congratulations, such wonderful news for this thread!  Looks like we are in a similar situation ........... my second will be 22 months when my 3rd is due!  Good luck.  Narnia


----------



## hope25

Mona Lisa...thanks so much for posting....you have given all us 40+ ladies hope that it can happen with our own eggs...i had my first naturally at 39 and now at 43 am hopeful for another miracle like yourself

thanks again from all of us


----------



## Kaybee

Hello.. I usually just check this forum for updates and WOW! Monalisa - how amazing is that!

Thank you for sharing. I am having a wobbly week - my AF turned up 4 days early, I had a cyst last scan and was losing my PMA and almost throwing the towel in. You my dear have restored some faith. 
Thank you  

Kaybee xx


----------



## Narnia

*Kaybee*, hang in there, it is such a tough road with so many lows but keep hoping as there are great stories on this thread to keep you going ................... heaps of  and  Narnia xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Ladies

Thought I should update with my sad news.  I went for my 7 week scan yesterday but there was no heartbeat   .  And the foetus only measured 6w 3 when in fact I was 7w 5.  They have booked me in for a re-scan next Thursday in case the foetus is a "slow developer" but realistically I am bracing myself for the worst.  Probably chromosomal abnormalities, they said   .

Sorry to bring doom and gloom to this thread   .

B xx


----------



## winone

Hi There,
I am new to the board... I have a dilemma. Been trying now for over 2 years to conceive second child, 1 mc. Main issue irregular cycles, looking at taking DHEA or BCP which would / did you girls take if any? Thanks !


----------



## Narnia

Bethany I am SO SO sorry, devastating news.  Big    Narnia xxx


----------



## Narnia

Winone, sorry I can't help but no doubt someone will have words of wisdom at some stage, good luck!  Narnia xx


----------



## Julz96

Bethany, I am so very sorry to hear your tragic news. Please take good care. Sending big    


Winone, sorry I cannot help you as I have never taken either, but I have heard of some ladies taking DHEA so I no doubt someone will be able to help

Julz  x


----------



## winone

Thank you so much I will check with the DHEA ladies. Good luck all.


----------



## reb363

Bethany     - thinking of you.  xx


----------



## Bright Eyes

Bethany - so so sorry.  Had been keeping an eye on your progress and had everything crossed for you. Almost 12 mths ago I was in the same position and it is devasating. I think that people think that a bfp is the end of the diffucult journey when it is often the start of more heartache. Nothing is ever straighforward on this rollercoaster. Sending you lots of  
Narnia - it is stories like yours that keep us going ..  
Bright Eyes


----------



## coriander

Bethany, just saw your post and wanted to say how sorry I am at your news - it must be really hard to get through.
And of course I wanted to say congratulations to Mona Lisa - sorry to mention good news and bad news in the same post. Thinking of you all - indeed us all,
Coriander x


----------



## Loll

Hi Ladys
just having a quick look at this thread and want to say a massive congrats to Monalisa well done you    so exciting  x

Bethany915    so sorry to hear you news honey x




As always    to all x


----------



## MaisieCat

Just wanted to send    to Bethany.  I went through something very similar at the end of last year after posting my happy news on this thread and know exactly how devastating it is.  
A-M
xx


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Winone,

I take DHEA, but not to reularate my period.  Several of my  friends have successfully regulated their periods by having acupunture and seeing a naturapath to work out what the body needs to regulate.

Good luck.

X


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Girls

I am a tad emotional today as went in for planning meeting and got results from my bloods. Levels were all last done sept 2009 and all was good so I thought that at least was on my side if age wasn't.......  My AMH has gone from 12.8 to 2.8   this made me indredibly emotional as wasn't ready for that.  Then I have also got annoyed as to why did I decided to see if we could try one more last time naturally and let life takeover..last year weddings etc  but I can't change the past.

Can anyone send me any success stories for low amh levels to give me hope.

Thanks

Dxx


----------



## Narnia

Dear Gladys07

I can't help in terms of positive results for someone in your situation but I do send you a big    and I really hope you get something positive soon!  The infertility road is such a struggle and hearing things you're not prepared for can just flaw you.  Hang in there, be kind to one another and I'll keep everything crossed that your baby dreams come true ..............  Narnia xx


----------



## Gladys07

Thanks Narnia

Dxx


----------



## reb363

Gladys - my AMH was less than 1 by the end and I'm having a baby with my own eggs in 4 weeks     
On my last attempt (no 7) I got 1 follicle and one egg (and the consultant said it only goes to show you not to worry about AMH there are lots of other factors) so keep believing and wishing you the world of luck.
Reb x

PS I also gave up being too healthy in advance and swapped the green stuff for red wine - life got too dull!


----------



## Gladys07

Thanks Reb, and what fantastic news for you, not long now.

Feeling alot brighter and positive today mostly down to FF.. so thank you all.

Looking forward to getting to know you and been there for you too.

Dx


----------



## armi

Bethany so terribly sadfor you.    Take the time to grieve. So very sad for you.


----------



## Julz96

Gladys

I am having treatment at the ARGC, and they pay little attention to AMH, I don't even think they test for it. They look at your FSH levels. If they are under 10 then you are in with a shot as far as they are concerned.

Don't give up hope

Julz x


----------



## Judrops

Bethany -- really sorry for you. Thinking of you...

Reb -- what a great story. Many congrats.

Gladys, there's a really supportive thread for low AMH and success stories. I'm in similar position to you. I had a scan that showed 9 antral follies which is good for my age (41) but then AMH came back from GP as low (under 4pmol/L -- it didn't say how much exactly). My clinic repeated the test at my request today, as they can provide a more accurate result, but they're not overly concerned, and are advising me to go for a stimulated cycle of IVF. Don't let the AMH get you down. I know what a shock it is, but look at Reb's story -- and there are plenty of others on the low AMH thread.

Hang in there everyone.

Judrops x


----------



## Eddieswife

Hi

I thought I would post my story as a cautious success story!  I came off the pill in July 2009, age 39.  I got pregnant the first month but unfortunately, I m/c at nearly 7 weeks.  We kept trying to conceive and used ovulation strips but got nowhere.  After a while I asked to be referred for more tests.  We went to our local centre for reproductive medicine. We had numerous tests on myself and DH, including pelvic scans, sperm samples etc.  In September 2010 we were told that our chance of conceiving naturally was 1% and with IVF 5% but I would need to lose weight if we decided on IVF.  After talking it over, we knew we couldn't afford IVF and decided just to be happy with just us and our furry babies (2 cats!).  

In January 2011, I decided to diet for my health as my bmi was 36, and I was increasing in weight by about a stone a year.  I started Weight Watchers and lost 21lbs up to 21st March, taking my bmi to nearly 32.  Thats when my period was due and you guessed it - I'm pregnant!  I am now 41 and feeling a bit shellshocked.  I had adjusted to the thought of a life without a family and now that all may have changed.  My DH was speechless since the first time I have known him!!!  We are both taking some time to adjust and still haven't taken it in.  I know I could m/c again but this time 'feels' different so its just a waiting game to see if I manage to go full term and have a healthy baby.

I hope this gives someone a bit of hope that the docs are not always right (thats what my doc told me when I went to see her to tell her I was pregnant!) xx


----------



## kittylover

Eddieswife..thanks for sharing your story.... always uplifting for us waiters.....very best of luck with it !
kitty


----------



## Kaybee

Eddieswife. Just popped in to say massive congratulations to you and "Eddie"   All the best for a happy healthy 9 months. 

Kaybee xx


----------



## Eddieswife

Kittylover and Kaybee - thanks very much for your congratulations.

I hope that you two are both posting your success stories on here soon after your difficult journeys.  Every morning I wake up with no problems I just think, its one day nearer the 28th November.....xx


----------



## fingersxed

Hi Eddieswife, Congratulations! You must be over the moon. I concieved naturally after 2 IVF failed and gave birth to my dd aged 41. Hope all goes well for you. x


----------



## MaisieCat

Congratulations from me too, Eddieswife.  As you can see from my signature, I'm in a similar position (although not pregnant yet unfortunately).  We are still trying naturally at the moment and are having trouble deciding whether or not to try IVF.  I'll be 42 in June and we are not convinced that IVF is going to up our chances enough to make it worth spending all that money as neither of us want to take the donor egg route.

It's very interesting what's been said about AMH/FSH.  Our clinic only tested my FSH (it was about 7 in March 2010) and said that was very good for my age.  No mention was made of testing anything else (apart from the usual Chlamydia tests etc that you have to have before they'll treat you).  The only other thing they did was to do a HyCoSy to check my tubes, which they said were fine and they saw follicles that were developing normally then too.  I keep wondering whether I should ask my GP for more tests, but I'm not sure they'll do anything because of my age.

Best of luck to all the other ladies out there that are still trying.  Let's hope we'll all be back on here with good news stories before the year is out.

A-M
xx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi All

This is another very early cautious success story, but wanted to post it in case it helps anyone out there. We had been TTC for about 18 months and had no luck. Because of my age (40 years), I did not want to waste time. I had 2 attempts at IVF in the past year, both BFN. 
July 2010: First one, no prep, basic blood tests (FSH 10.15), no change in lifestyle - too much coffee, no supplements etc., eggs were not at all good, but managed to get 9 eggs, 6 mature, 4 fertilised, 2 ET. BFN
Jan 2011: Second IVF, started all sorts of supplements (DHEA, fish oil, general vit supplement etc), cut out coffee, most alcohol etc. Got 6 eggs, 3 mature, 2 fertilised and transferred (doc admitted triggering too early as all expecting 6 viable eggs); eggs were excellent quality. BFN

Had started taking a few extra supplements beginning Feb (CoQ10, L-Argenine) - but most importantly 75mg of aspirin a day (I read it on a post here). Then in March, went for full set of blood tests (FSH 8.with new doc. AMH levels came back 0.34 - devastated (new doc said that they had never had success with someone with as low AMH as mine). Doc was still willing to try - Likely plan was to harvest eggs over a 3 month period and then try transfer 4-5 viable eggs. ). Doc was particularly worried about results of PAI which showed blood likely to, in lay terms, be causing clots which would have starved any embryos of oxygen, thus killing them off (i.e. very early miscarriages which you wouldn't even know about). He thought this was my main "fertility" probelm. 

ANYWAY, before I had a chance to go any further, I got a natural BFP. It's only early days, but the doc put me onto anti coagulate meds for the whole pregnancy and loads of selenium.


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi mfmcmoo and a tentative congratulations!

I hope you don't mind me asking, but have you been able to get these tests and advice on the NHS or did you have to go private?  I'm not sure whether it's worth bothering to ask my GP.  

Also, do you know what the aspirin helps with?  We're now taking Pregnacare conception 'his 'n' hers tablets, but not sure about taking anything else alongside.
Lots of    and    for a healthly pregnancy for you.

A-M
xx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi MaisieCat

Just looked it up to make sure of my facts "Although aspirin is thought of as a blood thinner, what it actually does is reduce inflammation in the blood, particularly C Reactive Protein". Basically, for me, I think it stopped blood clots forming. The tests were done privately (I did not ask NHS, so don't know). Have a look at DHEA - I took it for 6 months - see the chicago centre for fertility. I am convinced it improved my egg quality. People have different side effects for the DHEA - check the DHEA thread on here. I will try and find the post that someone did a while ago which has the list of supplements which I more or less tried to follow - it is a long list but I added DHEA as well.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Good luck
Regards


----------



## MaisieCat

Wow thanks mfmcmoo!  What a great list that Angelbumps has done.  I read a bit about DHEA a while ago, but didn't do anything about it as I wasn't sure.  I'll have another look.  Will definitely be investigating the things that improve CM too - that's just starting to be a bit of an issue with us (I put it down to my age   ).

Thanks again
A-M
xx


----------



## Narnia

Hi Ladies,  just thought that I would let you know that my third little miracle arrived on Thursday evening all safe and sound.  I do hope that all those waiting for their own miracles will get some positive vibes from our happy ending.  May all your baby dreams come true.       Narnia xxxxx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Wonderful Narnia! You have truly been blessed. Congratulations on the new arrival and thanks for all the wishes.


----------



## reb363

Congratulations on your new baby son Narnia.  Wonderful news - thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## valswife

CONGRATULATIONS Narnia well done you        love VW xx


----------



## kittylover

Narnia.....congratulations and thanks for sharing you good news.  Looking at your summary, proof that you never know when will be your time, but just not to give up.....
best wishes,
kitty


----------



## Narnia

Thank you all very much, I know it can be really tough to hear other people's good news but I do hope our infertility history and subsequent miracles gives people (esp the over 40's baring in mind I am 42 in a few weeks!) some hope.  Narnia xxxxx


----------



## tabithatwitch

Hello everyone

Just poppping on to say please don't give up hope. I was 40 on Saturday, dh is 45. Just had a bfp on first ivf treatment. Long way to go but staying positive.

It can happen

Tabs xx


----------



## didi7

OH and I tried to conceive for 8 years - he had marginally lower than average sperm count, while I had previously undergone treatment for cervical cancer in my 20's. We went through IVF twice, unsuccessfully and after the second attempt failed in 2008, we finally gave up on our dream of being parents. Early last year, at the age of 43 and a week after undergoing a serious operation under general anaesthetic, I found out that I was pregnant. I gave birth to healthy twins in September 2010 - 3 months after my 44th birthday. When our twins were approximately 3 months old, I miraculously conceived again. Our new baby is due in October. I really just wanted to say to other older mums out there, please don't give it up - because it can happen.


----------



## Narnia

*tabithatwitch* - congratulations, will keep everything crossed for you for things to go well! 

*didi7 - *what a great story and how encouraging, you will have your hands full! hope the pregnancy progresses well! 

narnia xx


----------



## annacameron

Didi7, my god, that is the most amazing story I have every read on here I think. To have twins at 42 is extraordinary and then to conceive again at 43 even more amazing. Not to mention the previous if., failed IVFs, cancer, everything you were coping with. extraordinary. 

What do you atttribute your natural successes to? pls say somethign we can all copy!


----------



## didi7

Hi there, one small correction, I conceived twins at 43 and am now pregnant again aged 44 (I'll be 45 next month). 
I wish that I could tell you all that I had done something special to make these pregnancies happen, I would be more than happy to share the secret.  The only thing that I can attribute it to, is the fact that having finally accepted that I was never going to conceive, I relaxed. My healthy eating plan went out of the window, sex became spontaneous again - no more aiming for the right day/time/position  and without the whole baby issue coming between us, my relationship with OH improved dramatically. Also through making plans for a life without children, I found that I actually started to enjoy life again. I hadn't realised how much trying for a baby had become such a negative aspect in our lives. OH and I both have demanding jobs, and as part of the process of moving on without children we decided to take the plunge and take an adult gap year, travelling for 6 months. We were finalising the arrangements for this when I found out that I was pregnant. I guess that having the twins 'unblocked' whatever had been preventing me from getting pregnant - not a very scientific explanation, I know - and I conceived again. After so many years of trying and with my age and medical history, I genuinely stopped believing that I would get pregnant, and ironically that might just be what did the trick in th end. I did think twice about posting on here, because the last thing that I want to do is upset anyone - I used to read about other women who had conceived after years of trying and I would cry for hours. But hopefully I can bring hope to others. I should also add that there were several 40+ women at my antenatal classes.


----------



## mfmcmoo

My cousin who had soft stims then natural timed intercourse just had her baby girl last week - all healthy and fit. My cousin is 42 turing 43 this year. She had one failed IVF, then a chemical pregnancy with first soft stim cycle and natural timed intercourse, and then was lucky with the third go.

Said the soft stims natural cycle route was for her, a much much better protocol for her, plus much much cheaper than the first ivf cycle.

Good luck all


----------



## Tomo

Dear All,


I just wanted to share some news, I really hope that it gives others a boost and hope for their own success.  Reading these success stories really helped me in the past even on my lowest days.


I can't believe i am writing this but I am 13 weeks pregnant naturally after 5 unsuccessful IVF's, I went through many a dark time when I never thought it would happen.  I'm still a little nervous but absolutely delighted. 


I know one of the things I always wanted to know when someone got pregnant was what did you do differently so briefly:


Towards the end of last year we decided to try IVF just one more time.  We had a consultation with the ARGC who again identified I had immune issues, they asked me to take Humira to calm my immune system down and prepare my body for the IVF. I was very worried about taking it and did have some side effects however shockingly got a BFP without the IVF.


We were also doing the following to prepare for the IVF, eating healthily, cutting down on booze and no booze from New Year, hubby on herbs, both had weekly accupunture, used Convieve Plus (from boots) think it makes sperm last a little longer and saying little prayers.  


I hope this helps someone. xx


----------



## Narnia

CONGRATULATIONS Tomo!  How absolutely wonderful for you after having gone through all that fertility treatment!  All the very best of luck and here's to a healthy pregnancy!   Narnia xx


----------



## JacH

Hi, I hope you don't mind me joining in- this is my first time on this site.
I was 42 when I conceived my first child, naturally, after a month of trying- bit of a surprise that! Then we started trying again when my son was 9 months and after 7 months I got pregnant again, though this time it ended in a miscarriage. 
I thought I could live with having just the one, but found that the more time went on, the more I wanted another one. We first looked into adoption but having one child already ironically made it harder- you have to adopt a child two years younger and there are no babies available. The only option of adopting a baby would be to go to Russia, where they have been in institutions and it costs between £15-£20,000!!!!!!
I decided to take the plunge and go for IVF with donor eggs. To my surprise my hormone levels etc were so good they recommended we try IUI first and I am now in the two week wait.... We have been warned that it all went so well I am at the risk of multiple pregnancy, but I'll cross thta hurdle when I get to it!


----------



## reb363

Oh Tomo - amazing story - congratulations      absolutely thrilled for you.


JacH -    good luck with 2ww.  hope you get your bfp.




afm - my beautiful son is here feeding aged 13 days and after 6 failed ivf's I can't believe how lucky I am.


----------



## Narnia

JacH - good luck, will keep hoping that all works out wonderfully for you!   


Reb363 - Congratulations ................ our 2 little ones are very close in age ......... hope you are all doing well!   


Narnia xx


----------



## sosad

Thank you for sharing your stories, has just given me hope after looking at the very negative figures I found when I googled! Feeling slightly more positive now


----------



## michelle1506

Age at BFP:    42                            
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  Double donation                                                                  
How many tx before BFP: 0              
Reason for IF: Old age/ Irregular periods                          
Previous children / pregnancies:  0    
Protocol used:                            
Medication:                                
ACU:                                          
FSH level prior to tx:              
Number of eggs retrieved:              
Number fertilized:                          
Embryos put back: 2

Hello,

I am 31 weeks pregnant with boy/girl twins.  The double donation worked first time.  My clinic in London was the London  Fertility Centre, and my treatment was carried out in IVI, Alicante, Spain. 

Good luck to all over 40 ladies. 

xx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi All

12 week scan yesterday and all looks fine. Looks like a girl. Have posted my story on here already, so won't repeat it - summary in my signature.

Good luck ladies
Moo


----------



## Tess1

Congratulations to you, what wonderful news! Hope you enjoy your pregnancy and thanks so much for posting your story x


----------



## Lady Penelope

Hi all,
I'm so glad I found this thread - it's difficult to stay as positive as I started out, having made the decision to go for IVF, when GP's and consultants look at you sadly, reminding you that you are 42...didn't feel old until I started this!
Went for my first Day 1 blood test at ARGC this morning and am now booked in for my mid cycle scan 6th June - have been told if we want to test in prep for the immune treatment we need to decide by then so we can get things moving...don't know too much about it but great to hear Tomo's positive experience with it, thanks!


----------



## MaisieCat

I'm so glad to return to this thread to find so many more success stories, especially those achieved naturally.

As you'll see from my signature, I had a failed IUI followed by a natural BFP last year.  Unfortunately it was not to be, and we have been trying again naturally since February to no avail.  I have really been starting to lose hope (neither of use want to use donor eggs), but reading the posts on here has begun to renew my faith that some of my eggs could still be OK after all.  I'm especially intrigued by the 'soft stimm/timed intercourse' option as I had not heard of this before - having got that BFP before straight after a cycle of stimms, I wonder whether that might be all we need.

Wishing all you newly pregnant ladies happy and healthy pregnancies.

A-M
xx


----------



## Debz1965

Hi Masie - I hope someone can answer your question soon as I don't know anything about this we used donor eggs in the end.

Good luck with TTCN   

xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks Debs.  I have been back for another consultation since I last posted and after having more bloods and finding my FSH has leapt up to 19 and that my AMH is only 1.03 (IVF cut-off at my clinic is 1.1), I have now been offered the option of trying IVF just using Clomid or just trying Clomid on it's own.  I have posted elsewhere to see if anyone else has had IVF on Clomid, but no replies yet.  It's obviously not a common option, but I have only been offered it because they think they will only get a couple of eggs anyway, so using the stronger. more expensive injections would be pointless.
A-M
xx


----------



## Floss39

A good news story at 46 - a neighbour of mine has just given birth to a baby girl, she is 46 and this pregnancy was completely unplanned, as far as I know everything is ok, so there is hope for us all.     Actually found out at the weekend that she is actually 47, her own mother was 48 when she was born!


----------



## Narnia

hi Ladies, just thought I would pop back and say Hi and that I hope everyone is okay and still keeping positive.  


I had an email from a dear friend in Australia this morning who is 45.  She had breast cancer (mastectomy) 9 and 5 years ago and now after fertility treatment (of which they have had many) she is 15 weeks pregnant.  There really is hope.  Love and hugs to all, Narnia xxx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Maisiecat - my cousin (age 42) did the soft stims. I have included a paragraph from her note to me. She used menopur:

"i had 2 amps of menopur per day but dont' know what the dosage is per one. We used it twice and both times had 2 - 3 follicles stimulated but there is always a lead one and once the lead is at 18mm they trigger with ovidrel so really only the one should release the egg. then you have intercourse between 24 and 48 hours. The whole soft stim procedure which starts from day 2 of period - first starts with a scan and then menopure for about 6 - 8 days depending on follicle size, probably 2 - 3 other scans"

The first cycle ended with a chemical pregnancy, the 2nd cycle was successful and she has just had her baby girl.

Good Luck


----------



## Gladys07

Hello Ladies

8 years TTC naturally finally took the IVF leap this year.

 I am so happy I can't stop crying!

Will post more later


Good luck to anyone reading this.

Dxx


----------



## Narnia

*gladys07 CONGRATULATIONS *that is just fantastic news ....................... I hope you experience all those pregnancy symptoms that remind you every day that you have your precious cargo on board (in the nicest possible way of course)  Narnia xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Congrats *Gladys07*! Great to hear another success story.

Thanks for the info about soft-stimms *mfmcmoo*. I've now started my IVF journey using Clomid as a stimming drug, so we'll see how that goes. I do still seem to be ovulating OK (according to the CBM anyway), so we've gone for the IVF so we'll actually find out whether any eggs I do produce are OK.

A_M
xx


----------



## Narnia

Good Luck *MaisieCat*, will be keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks so much Narnia.  It means a lot. xx


----------



## Gladys07

good luck maisie cat.

Dx


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks Gladys07 xx


----------



## sosad

Congratulations Gladys07 and Good Luck Masie Cat!


----------



## reb363

Gladys so thrilled for you - really    


Masie-Cat everything is crossed hun


xxxx


----------



## barbara1

Hi Reb,

Congratulation and a very big hug   

You give others hope hun    
Barbara1


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks *reb* and *sosad* for your kind words.
Congrats *reb* on the birth of your baby boy - Lovely to hear someone in a similar position having success - and with just one 'ripe' follie too. Gives me so much hope as I'm sure that it all I'm going to get. Marvellous. xx
A-M
xx


----------



## The Moog

Hello - I really need help & advice
I am 45yrs & 6 months I have just had back my AMH results which have ruled out natural pregnancy and so I am considering donor eggs - however due to previous miscarriages - all natural and very heartbreaking - the clinic I am dealing with in North Cyprus IVF Center and They have requested that I have the following tests - 
Genetic testing for MTHFR C677T
MTHFR A1298C
Factor II and Factor V mutations
Blood tests for Rubella IgG and CMV IgG and Chlamydia

My GP cannot help me with this - can anybody please advise me where I may be able to get these tests done in the south east of England ( I live near East Grinstead) & how much these may cost? I don't even know where to start looking so any help and advice appreciated. 
Many thanks and good luck to all
The Moog


----------



## barbara1

The moog,

Get this posted in Serum, Greece thread and you,ll have a quick reply with help from there I know this because it,s a frequent ask questions there.

Wishing you luck 

Barbara1


----------



## starrysky

Moog - There is a place called, The Laboratory near Harley Street London who might do them, you would probably need a referal form.  Not sure about cost as I only know how much my tests were and they were not the same things.  Chlamidya you can buy a test over the counter, or go to a GUM clinic at most main hospitals.
Good Luck


----------



## aggie2

*Age at BFP: 40*
* 
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): ICSI 
*
*How many tx before BFP: Third round of ICSI got us our BFP *
* 
Reason for IF: DP had a failed vasectomy reversal*
* 
Previous children / pregnancies: DP has a 14 year old from previous relationship, me: never met the right man!** 
Protocol used:

Medication: Gonal - F (375iui)

ACU: ??

FSH level prior to tx: Not sure.

Number of eggs retrieved: 4

Number fertilized: 3

Embryos put back: 2*


----------



## Babycalm

Hi everyone - well here's a success story from a ...... wait for it....... 50 year old! I am currently 13 weeks and expecting twins. Had the 12 week scan last Monday and they are absolutely fine and bouncing around! Wanted to wait til we'd reached this stage before posting. My signature tells my story, but some extra details:

FSH was 9, AMH 3.2. I only have one ovary which was removed when I was 26 due to an ovarian cyst. As I could always feel ovulation pain, I was aware of my remaining ovary taking over every month. I have 2 grown up children now aged 25 and 23. I remarried last year and got a natural pregnancy which I miscarried at 7 weeks. It was diagnosed a blighted ovum. As I'd got pregnant so quickly I assumed I would fall again very soon but it didn't happen. My periods were normal, still ovulating every month (used the testing sticks) but we knew we would have to have assistance due to my age so started on the IVF route. I was naive in thinking that I could use my own eggs - I was willing to pay for array CGH testing of embryos but my clinic wouldn't do it saying there was zero chance of it working and it could be dangerous for me. My only option was donor egg IVF and I was too old for a UK donor, so Spain it was. Their cut off point is 51 so we had to get started straight away, which we did working in tandem with our London clinic. This worked very well as we had all the screening tests/scans here and only needed to visit Spain twice.

We were very fortunate in that it worked first time. We used fresh sperm and had an extremely successful cycle with 16 mature eggs, 9 fertilised resulting in 7 grade A embryos. We had 2 transferred and 5 frozen. Two weeks later, our miracle BFP!

I hope my story will inspire others. One ovary and I still got pregnant at 49 - albeit a miscarriage - but it encouraged us that my bits were still in working order! Then first try success at age 50.

Good luck to all you more mature ladies still trying- don't give up!!

xxx


----------



## barbara1

Babycalm,

Wou, fabulous news, miracles do happen and i wish you a safe pregnancy   
barbara1


----------



## Guest

Babycalm that is amazing and inspiring WOW.
Thank you for your post, if we don't have hope what else is left?

As for a clinic in London I have used the Birth Company on Harley St. they might be able to help.
I will be going to North Cyprus IVF Center in October.


----------



## Loll

Woo woo woo huge congratulations Babycalm and what a fantastic storie. Thank you for posting


----------



## The Moog

Dear barbara1 & Starrysky,


Thanks for your help


with try lab and will try and find the Greece thread and will post my query there.


Many thanks


The Moog


----------



## Loll

Hi all. Sorry to butt in on this site but have questions i would like to ask you lucky ladies who have had BFP's

Well i decide to stop ttc some months ago but for some strange reason for the past couple of days am wondering IF i might have fallen preggers!!!! scared to think about it too much but maybe one of you lovely ladies can shed some light on wether or not am going insane or there is another explantion??... Firstly the 1st day of my last period was 19th of Aug.  My hubby works away from home but we had sex on day 10 x2 and day 11 x1 only because my hubby was home and for no other reson than we wanted to. Didnt think anything of it but for the past couple of days i have had pain/discomfort low dwn and slightly to the right side of where my womb is, it was a little on and off but when i coughed i felt a tight pulling pain around that same place, abit like i had pulled somthing! i am feeling wet in the knicker area not like ov cm but wet! This is what as made me think ..could i be To add to this i have been a little emotional for the past few days also. I am today on day 17 of my cycle and when last used ov monitor i was ovulating day 12 (i last tested this in Feb 2011) Today i have so far felt no strange pains or discomfort. I am due on around day 26 to 28 so far too early to think about testing. My boobs are not really tender but starting to feel alittle tingly but then they do that leading upto af so nothing out of the norm in that area. Surly i couldnt possibly be, surly it cant be ovulation pains so late in my cycle as this would of been day 15 and 16, surly there is another explanation Please can anyone tell me if they have had symptoms like mine whether it went on to be a BFP or not. Feeling rather strange about the whole me thing and wondering what the hell as been happening over the past couple of days inside my body. Just want to add i am still wet in the knicker area! Really sorry for some of the tmi but i am confussed right now!

Please answer if poss to shed light on my current situation
I have posted this on the ttc naturaly sites but after doing that thought this might be a better site to ask

Love to all 
Loll x x


----------



## barbara1

Loll,

Why don,t you test on a pee stick to confirm your doubts?
You might be lucky that it turns out a bfp.

  for you

Barbara1


----------



## Loll

Thanks Barbara for your responce. I doubt a pee stick would help this early tho as am on day 18 of a 26 to 28 cycle. i had a few more niggly pains last night and this morning. Woke a few times during night to throw covers off me as i keep having warm/hot flushes past few nights. still wet dwn below dont ever remember feeling this wet at this stage of cycle).... very strange indeed! Wonder if am starting menopause    although  never skiped a period as yet and also when i was testing ov upto feb this year i peaked every mth. Dont see any doc or clinic since last year which was when i last had my last bloods done which was still very good at that time. Stopped taking folic and eating brazil nuts etc. No i cant be, i recon am just having a strange mth!!!   
Lots of    

Love Loll x


----------



## pmc

Hi loll. Don't know if this will be of any help, but I am on the 2ww at the mo and test this Fri. I am having a wet sticky discharge and today I have started to get short Sharp pains on the left side of womb. 
Last few days I have also been very hot too.
Hope it Is that we are both BFP


----------



## Loll

Thanks pmc
well i thought it had stoped but last night i had mild af cramps dwn low but central so used a hot water bottle. I had had the pains to the right some a little sharpe but mainly aching and it hurt when i coughed all that has stopped although the day is not over so see if ache and pains come back this evening. Today i left work early as i was getting dizzy spells and felt a little sickly and couldnt deal with customers!! I seem to have dryed up below tho (sorry for tmi). Maybe am just coming dwn with somthing as i dont feel very well today. i am now on day 19 of a 26 to 28 day cycle so its way too early to test for me!! my boobs are a little tingly and abit sensertive around the nipples but then that is normal for me leading upto af.
Realy hoping you get your BFP this friday i will be waiting to see your post hun x  
Good luck and hope to chat more later who knows we could end up bump buddies but then i doubt i will be   
Love Loll


----------



## Jooles68

Hello All 
I wanted to post my success story. to give hope to you all. I am 13 weeks pregnant at the age of 43. I conceived naturally after 7 years of trying. I had a natural conception at 37, IVF at 39 and DEIVF at 41. Did I do anything different? I think I just accepted it wasn't going to happen and planned my life without a second child. I know having a child already does ease the pain. I wish you all the luck in the world xxx


*Age 43  
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): Natural  
How many tx before BFP: 2 
Reason for IF: Age? 
Previous children / pregnancies: 1  
Protocol used: 
Medication: 
ACU: 
FSH level prior to tx: I think 5 something at 39 
Number of eggs retrieved: 
Number fertilized: 
Embryos put back: *


----------



## Mish3434

Huge congrats Jooles xx


----------



## Loll

Huge congrats Jooles68 Thats fantastic news. Can i ask if you had any symptoms leading upto your BFP?
Love Loll x


----------



## Jooles68

Thank you for your congrats.


Loll - because I really didn't expect to get pregnant, my first symptom was my missed period.    With my daughter, I had a slight tender boob, but that was about it.  Every woman is different. I hope you get your BFP


Jooles


----------



## Loll

Thanks Jooles.  Well i think its a case of flu for me as i woke this morning with slight headache, stuffy nose and general ache all over and am so tired and feel like crap, i am a ware of a dull ache below but i am putting it dwn to this dam cold. Oh well the thought was nice while it lasted   

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## LyndaLou2

Had a miscarriage last year with own eggs, therefore  this May 2011, at the age of 45 decided to try egg donor , went to Isida clinic in the Ukraine. First IVF attempt, and now 18 weeks pregnant with twins. Obviously still a long way to go in the pregnancy though.

Sending best wishes and good luck to all.


----------



## Loll

What wonderful news Lyndalou    wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy chick x


----------



## Sprout Diddy

Hi All

I hope you are all happy and well

I don't usually post anything on FF but I know that this thread has given me hope in the past so I hope I can do the same

As you can see from my history the last 12 mths with 4 IVF's has been a bit of a rollercoaster to say the least. On Aug 5th I had my final 2 frozen blastocysts replaced. One had thawed well, the other not so well but was still viable.....so they both went back in !!

I had completely given up hope of IVF working and actually did not even want to do a test at the end of my TWW as I was convinced it hadn't worked.....and blow me I was wrong...there it was.....positive !!

It is still very early days for me, I am only 8 +1 today so we still have a looooonnnggg way to go but we did have a scan at 6+5 and saw the heartbeat which was lovely.

I know what an emotionally draining journey this whole process can and if me posting this can be of any help to anyone at all then I would be vey happy. I am 43 next month and just to add another piece of positive news my cousin is due to have her 3rd baby in October...and she will be 46 and a half !!! Her sister also had babies at 42 and 45 !!

Sending you all much love and good wishes...don't give up hope xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## barbara1

Congratulation Sprout 

Barbara1


----------



## Loll

Woowoo wonderful news Sprout. Well done 
Loll x


----------



## Babycalm

LyndaLou - YAY another goldie expecting twins! Congratulations!


----------



## shortbutsosweet

Hi
We have been saving money for tandem cycle. Period was late did a test last Thursday in fact I did two! Both positive, had scan Saturday I am 6wks pregnant, naturally. Early days I know but my partner and I am still in shock.
I am 40 and its my first pregnancy fingers toes eeverything crossed.


----------



## barbara1




----------



## blueorange

I'd just like to say that reading these stories is really helpful and thank you to everyone for taking the time to post. 
I am feeling really isolated at the moment as I feel the need to press on with treatment due to my age but I'm unsure what to do. I am 38 now and have been trying to conceive for a year or so. I have just had my first BFN through ICSI. To be honest, I flew through a long protocol cycle. It all went really well and was quite easy on half dose of Menopur. I had 22 eggs, 13 mature eggs, 11 embryos fertilised and 11 were good to go. I had two put back and 9 frozen. Apparently it is rare to have so many good embroys to freeze. So, I was really surprised when I came on my period. It didn't even occur to me that it would fail to be honest. I was in my groove of positive thinking. I was absolutely devastated.   But anyway, 2 weeks on, I have finally more or less stopped crying but I'm still really unsure what to do next. My clinic said it is my decision but they would probably advise FET without any drugs. I'm just worried about running out of time. I feel ready for an FET but in a way not at all ready for a negative result.
Does anyone have a view on this? 
I wish everyone out there lots of love and luck with all things to do with fertility. It occurs to me that there are very many amazing women out there all struggling with these issues.


----------



## LyndaLou2

HI BlueOrange, im so sorry about your BFN. Its perfectly natural you feel so devastated, having fertility treatment is such an emotional rollercoaster.Also if youve been trying to conceive for a year, that takes an emotional toll on you and your partner too.  Its only 2 weeks since your treatment, so give yourself time to come to terms with the result. I think we all  take different lengths of time to decide when to press ahead with the next steps of our plans. It took me 6 months to decide what to do next after having a miscarriage at 44. Others ive noticed on here take a few weeks then pick themselves up, dust themselves down, and start planning their next course of treatment, which must be so hard to do, i really admire these ladies who carry on. I think in time you will know yourself when its right for you to have another attempt .

I understand your urgency with regards to your age, but 38 isnt old compared to some of us on here.  I thought at  the age of 44 my chance had gone forever,  im now expecting twins at the age of 45, if all goes well i will be 2 months from my 46th birthday when they are born.

Ive found reading others posts on fertility friends so helpful. By corresponding with others who understand how you feel you gain strength,support, reassurance, hope and comfort. I would have a good look around these different threads and you may gain useful info from others who have been in the same situation as you.

Sending you best wishes and good luck BlueOrange.


To shortbutsweet, jooules and Sprout Diddy "congratulations," wishing you all  healthy pregnancies.


----------



## LyndaLou2

"congratulations" to babycalm!


----------



## barbara1

Linda, 

You,ve said it all and am sure this will go down well enough to help others pull through their desperate situation.

Barbara1


----------



## Demelza

HI ladies,

Just thought I'd post here to hopefully give a bit of hope as well.

I'm a super-oldie - 46, 47 when baby due. This was absolutely definitely going to be our last try after an unbelievable 6 previous donor egg attempts, 9 cycles in all, and three early miscarriages. Unfortunately a UK consultant stuffed up years ago by doing a hysteroscopy but missing I had a whacking great septum (like what divides your nostrils - no use for embyro attachment) in my uterus. Hence all baby making attempts doomed to failure. When this was finally sorted, hey presto, I'm 20 weeks pregnant.

I was actually looking for a board to moan about how hard it is to believe in a successful outcome after miscarriages, even at this stage. We're only just beginning to tell people, and it's surprisingly hard - feel we are going to jinx things.

But reading your postings has given me some much-needed perspective. We were on the verge of giving up last year and had already been making some positive enquiries about adoption. But after being flabberghasted when the second operation revealed - and removed - the septum, we thought it was worth a final fresh cycle. 

Whatever the outcome, I will never forget how hard it was and wish you all the best in the world on your journeys to have a family. How loved and appreciated all our babies will be...

Take care

Demelza


----------



## barbara1

Great news Demelza 

Barbara1


----------



## blueorange

LyndaLou2, so pleased you are expecting twins. I wish you all the very best! Thanks for replying to my post. I think you're right, reading threads really helps. It's really good to know that we're all not alone. 
I've decided to just focus on one thing at the moment and that's making myself feel better again. Physically and mentally get myself straight for a while and then decide on things later.
I'm intrigued to hear you went to the Ukraine. Do you mind me asking why you tried a clinic out of the UK?


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hello girls,

Demelza - thanks for sharing your success story with us, it certainly gives us heaps of hope. I had my ET last Monday and am willing big time my 2 little grade 8 embies to stay with us.

I have not had a chance to read back on all the other success stories but judging by the amount of pages on this thread, there are loads by the look of it! 

Thanks everyone for giving us 'goldies' positivity, hope, inspiration and a damn good 'lift'. 

Lots of love and luck to you all     

LP xx


----------



## Demelza

Hi LP

I saw you had your transfer in BCN - Barcelona? We went to IVI which was absolutely terrific. They eventually pretty much insisted on operating to find the septum when we kept telling them we had been (wrongly) assured that I had a 'classic uterus'. I hear Institut Marquez and Clinic Eugin are pretty great too - neither, so I understand, has a waiting list.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you and wishing you all all the luck in the world

Demelza
x


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi Demelza,

We went to Barcelona IVF. We cannot fault them at all. They have been amazing in every way possible. Which in this difficult situation that we are all in makes such a difference to have complete confidence and to really feel that you have made the right decision.

I have heard good things about IVI too. We have heard that there can be communication problems with Eugin and IM sounded like it was just a conveyor belt. It took me 2 weeks of solid reaserch!!  DH and I live in the south of France so we knew that for convenience Barcelona would be really good for us.

I wish you a very pleasant and healthy pregnancy!!  

LPxx


----------



## LyndaLou2

HI BlueOrange, glad to hear you are focusing on getting yourself better, and prepared physically and mentally for the next step in your journey, i really wish you success in your next attempt.

I chose the Isida clinic in Kiev, Ukraine after doing a lot of research online first. I couldnt find anything negative about the clinic, and browsing different forums etc found lots of positive comments about the clinic.

The clinic in Kiev had no shortage of egg donors, there were no waiting lists for treatment, and from my own research i found they were cheaper than the UK clinics, even when i included the flights and accomodation in the cost. I approached the clinic in March 2011 and by May 2011 ,after having the usual pre IVF investigations required, had my treatment.

The clinic itself was fantastic, the only negative i can see is that the donor will always remain anonymous, whereas i understand in the UK egg donors can be traced if required in the future by the children (if this is incorrect  about the UK donors please correct me)

There are threads on Fertility Friends forum about many of the clinics around the world used by  members, with info about costs, success stories, waiting lists,etc.



Little Pigeon, keeping my fingers crossed you have a successful outcome!

Regards, Lynda


----------



## barbara1

Lindalou,

Was your treatment suceessful? and how much was DET?
All the best

Barbara


----------



## LyndaLou2

HI Barbara, yes my treatment was successfull first attempt, im pregnant with twins. I have to say though i didnt have any fertility problems other than i left it too late, and thats why i was recommened to use an egg donor. I had a son 7 years ago naturally, but my husband wouldnt agree to have more children until now, which was too late for my own eggs to be used at the age of 45.

The treatment cost approx £3500, plus medication, and then flights and accomodation. I think it came to about £5,000/£5,500 in total.

I found the clinic to be really good, although ive thought of another negative to add to my last email. Which was i didnt get to see a Dr from the clinic until a few minutes before i had the actual implantion .Although their patient  co-ordinator  who i corresponded with via email was really good,  she spoke excellent English, but she isnt a Dr as far as i know. Also i found the health service in the UK wouldnt really support me during  treatment time as my treatment was abroad. When i needed needles and syringes they wouldnt help out, and it left me in a panic as i needed them for  medication from the clinic. I ended up buying them online.  Also the UK health service wouldnt help with regards to teaching how to inject the medication, luckily i worked as a nurse for many years so knew how to do it, and instruct my husband etc

.It  also made things a little more complicated and stressful having to discuss treatment, worries etc via email  with the patient co ordinator rather than face to face with a Dr.

My IVF medication came from Italy too, which added to the stress,lol. It always arrived ontime, but the stress of worrying if it was going to arrive drove me nuts. The Isida clinc seemed to have an arrangement with this pharmacy in Italy who supplied the IVF support medication for the 12 weeks after treatment. 

Having said all that, it all worked out in the end, and i was very happy with the treatment i received at the clinic, it was a very luxurious clinic, very clean,  had state of the art equipment etc, and they were extreamly professional.

Im a bit of a homebird, not used to flying off around the world,  so I cant believe i was actually crazy enough to do all this,lol, but i guess when you are desparate you do things you wouldnt normally consider. 

Best wishes and good luck to all!


----------



## Demelza

Thanks LP and good luck to you too on your cycle

And to everyone else, of course!

Dx


----------



## Loll

Hi All

Just wanted to say good luck to all you lucky ladies who got your BFP's and sending      to all you waiting
Loll


----------



## mfmcmoo

Wonderful Demzela and all others with such lovely stories.
Blueorange - I had a similar story to yours - but panicked at age 40 about falling pg. Somewhere in my earlier posts is a full version of the story. But basically - went straight into first ivf assuming no problems and that it would work. Also devastated when it didn't. But cleaned up my act - no caffeine or alcohol, lots of water, some acupuncture, did lots of research on supplements (followed angelbumps protocol), also started taking DHEA and aspirin. 2nd IVF also failed - now I was really panicking. Went to a new doctor, who insisted on full range of tests, which threw up some interesting challenges. But even before we could start next cycle -  natural pregnancy. I am now at 32 weeks...


----------



## malabar girl

Hi all I went to the Genenis hospital in Greece for DEIVF i had 2 cycles and gave birth to a girl who is 6.5 months old all 8 weeks before my 50th birthday so anything is possible I say you just need to be positive and GO 4 IT. good luck


----------



## kasechka

I'm so old I can't remember if I've already posted my success story, ha!

I'm now 45, but back when I was a spring chicken of 40.5, I had my last IVF cycle at NY Cornell that produced beautiful twin girls, born when I was 41+.  It was preceded by a BFN cycle, and then a twin miscarriage, so it wasn't all fun and games.

Trying to give them a little brother now...and going for donor eggs.  Good luck to all!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I am sitting here with my little Charley kicking away on his rainforest baby gym while I get some FF time. He was my long awaited 40th birthday present born on what was my own EDD 40 years ago. I had my 40th birthday a few days before Charley was born via elective c-section. I never thought I would get there after all we went through for 11 years. I know I only had 3 treatment cycles and one second trimester miscarrriage, was lucky enough to be able to use my own eggs and many on here have been through a lot more. Our problems more stemmed from my husband's azoospermia and his difficulty with accepting donor sperm conception. I nearly lost my marriage and sanity. Perseverance paid off. Miracles can happen.


----------



## FairyDust47

Hi all, new here but just to say I just had success with Donor Eggs- FET and am now waiting for first scan. Age 46.  Waiting for the first 12 weeks is really really tough but thanks for all the positive success stories they keep me going.


----------



## Loll

Congratulations fairydust and to anyone i have missed

Keep them coming it gives us all hope 

Loll x


----------



## Narnia

Hi Ladies, I don't often get the chance to pop in but I do keep an eye on how everyone is.  
To all those with good news, CONGRATULATIONS and I wish  you everything of the best with your pregnancies and new little ones. 
To those still waiting, please keep hoping as all the ladies on here who do get positive results go to show, we can still do it in our 40's!   Narnia xxx


----------



## Babycalm

And even in our 50s!!   Still find it hard to believe  

Congratulations to all the newly preggie mums-to-be. So heart-warming to hear every story


----------



## barbara1

Babycalm,

Ride on   

Barbara1


----------



## malabar girl

Baby clam BIG CONGRATS twins I am so happy for you. Yep rock on 50's I had my dd 8 weeks before I turned 50 and I so the FS yesterday and I am heading back for another try for a sibling in Jan 2013 go to get in before 51


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to say I have just had a BFP on Monday 3rd at the age of 44. Waiting for my first scan on the 19th October. I know it's early days but I do have a good feeling about this.

Wishing you all smooth pregnancies and to all those still waiting - hang on in there and stay positive!

LP xx


----------



## Babycalm

Malabar girl-wow that's fab you are going for another! How was your pregnancy with your dd? Any advice?


----------



## Babycalm

LP-many congratulations! You must be so excited  Not long til the 19th xx


----------



## Loll

Littlepigeon huge congrats x


----------



## malabar girl

Congrats LP
BC my pg was fantastic no problems other than gestational diabetis like I always have when pg. but no BP or swelling. Only the birth had an emergency C section after 12 hours labour. But bounced back and ready to go again. DH said would I go one more time and asked my what my conditions were I said I would only fly business class ( coming from australia so long way to greece) and he pay for a tummy tuck after the next birth to that he said is that all. Yep so np so I have to be in athens for the 9th Jan 2012 so he said fly anytime after the 4th and come home around the 26th and enjoy the break he will stay at home with the other kids and charlotte who will be 10 months almost by then. whooooo another holiday in Greece alone will be stalking the serum thread to meet up with english speakers


----------



## heppy2002

Hi to all,

I am 43 and DH is 45 and we have a BFP result with ultrasound to confirm after accident at work. The scan showed a definite 2 sacs with a possible 3rd hiding, we are 5weeks and 4 days.  This has been a long road for us 10yrs to be exact. We used DE as i am very practical and realised that the chances of getting my own eggs were slim  after previous failed attempts. So we fly off to the North Cyprus Ivf clinic and under the care of Dr Oziygit and Idil we had success on our first attempt there. We never dreamt this would be our time. I go for repeat scan next Tuesday to make sure precious cargo still on board.

Will keep you inform of how things progress

Regards

Dorothy


----------



## littlepigeon67

Thanks girls for all the congrats!  

Heppy 2002 I am 5w 4d too!!

Love and vibes to you all.

LPxx


----------



## Babycalm

Heppy - that's fantastic!! Congratulations! Great to get a scan so soon and see the sacs there. Bet you can't wait til the next one. Twins at least and maybe even triplets


----------



## heppy2002

Hi, thanks for all the congrats. Triplets im terrified lol.We got a picture of the eggs at 3 days old from the clinic before they were transferred back to me. So seeing the next stage was fantastic. Girls at work are bidding on who gets the extra babies to look after so not so bad lol.

Littlepigeon did you get treatment here or abroad like us? and how are you feeling?

Dorothy


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi Heppy,

We had the treatment in Spain - Barcelona IVF - can't fault them at all.

I don't really feel any different to be honest, feels a bit surreal!  Have my 3rd HCG tomm and then my first scan on the 19th so perhaps it will feel more real then!! Don't get me wrong we are soo very excited and happy after 6 yrs of trying, it just still hasn't really sunk in yet  

LPxx


----------



## malabar girl

babycalm how are you coping with a twin pg at 50? Just checking incase it is me in Jan as you know I am going back to greece to try again b4 I turn 51. Good luck everyone and great news for all us young at heart ladies xx


----------



## Babycalm

Malabar Girl - am doing great despite being twice as big as I was with my singletons - more aches than before and heartburn but apart from that am feeling well. Am not working so getting lots of rest and I meditate every day so that's bound to help; My blood pressure is the lowest it's been for years so the consultant is happy with how things are going. Good luck with your next try. Yes it could be twins for you too! We never had the discussion with our clinic about possibilities of twin pregnancy - being the age I am I didn't consider for a moment it would happen, but once we got used to the idea we have been estatic! xxx


----------



## littlepigeon67

Hi girls,

Babycalm - good to hear all is going well in your pregnancy. Twins will be fantastic!! Can I ask if you have any tips on meditating ? I try most days but struggle with concentration and am not really sure if I am even doing it right!   I tell myself that even if I manage to do some deep breathing and think of somewhere lovely for 10 minutes, then that must help. Just wondering what you do.... I'd appreciate any advice.  

Love, luck and vibes to all the lovely ladies on this thread keep the good news rolling in!!

LPxx


----------



## Babycalm

Littlepigeon - I teach meditation and used to use the traditional mantra-based technique, where you focus on a phrase. I then discovered binaural beat meditation which uses sound frequencies to induce the alpha state (being a techie I loved the idea). Tested it for 2 years on myself then introduced to my students who all love it! Especially good if you are very stressed as no effort is involved at all. You need to listen through stereo headphones and the beauty is you don't need to concentrate on anything. The technology does it all for you. Contrary to what many people think, you don't need to have your mind cleared of thoughts to benefit from meditation. What you actually hear is rainwater or waves, depending on which CD you get. Here's where I get them from http://www.immrama.org/ You can probably tell how enthusiastic I am, it's my favourite subject  Both my grown-up children meditate and my daughter is a primary school teacher and teaches it at school (doesn't call it meditation though!). I do use other forms of meditation, but for a beginner I highly recommend the CD. Your own method of thinking of somewhere lovely is great - this will relax you and every moment of relaxation is precious  Good luck xxx

/links


----------



## littlepigeon67

Thanks very much for your reply babycalm. I'm reading through the website and it sounds really interesting and I'm keen to give it a go- I love the thought that the technology does it all for you!! I'll let you know how I get on!!  

Thanks again,

LPxx


----------



## mazzer

Hey ladies

Its really great to read this!  I have a beautiful daughter and i am so grateful to have her.  We decided to go again for another and am finding that as we are going through this my wish for a second child is almost as strong as for the first.  Its just as difficult dealing with the BFNs this time around and still recovering from the latest one last week. Seems harder after a m/c as well.  Originally i thought if it works it works and if not so be it, but somehow i feel like my family is not yet complete!  So you give me hope to keep trying so thanks for posting!  Its wonderful to see so many successes! 

Good luck ladies with your pg's,
Mx


----------



## Babycalm

LP good luck with it. PM me if you want any more help. would be good to have something else to think about other than babies! Xxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

To all the ladies who think it will never happen to them please let me be an example that even lost causes like me can get a BFP.

It's taken a long time and a lot of heartache: a total of 19 embryos transferred,







a hysteroscopy & polypectomy, immune meds for high NK cells, meds for thrombophilia, and antibiotics for hidden C, plus I have a couple of fibroids and a slightly bicornate uterus so if I can get a BFP anyone can! I was honestly begining to give up hope of it ever working, and thinking that somehow my body just didn't know how to get pregnant, but at last I have my first ever BFP thanks to the wonderful Penny and her team at Serum.









I just wanted to post this to give others hope.

Love Lindz xxxx


----------



## mazzer

Hi Lindz

Thats really fantastic for you!!! Wish you all the best with your pg - enjoy it all and try to relax!
Thanks so much for sharing your story,

Mx


----------



## heppy2002

Well the sickness has well and truly kicked in. Didnt think it would be this bad. DH sit and laughs everyone else says its a good sign!!!! Up until afternoon i can eat a thing, does this get any better.

Dorothy


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Sometimes! For most people 10-14 weeks, others at birth.


----------



## valswife

Lindz your with the best hun congratulations i gave birth to triplets at 45 curtisy of the wonderfull Penny at serum hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Babycalm

Dorothy - I had all day and evening nausea and could barely leave the house until it started easing up at 12 weeks. virtually gone by 16 weeks. So you have my every sympathy. Hang on in there - it is awful I know, but when it goes you'll feel like a new person! And I'll be the nth person to say the famous line "It's a good sign!"  

Lindz - that is a truly amazing story. What courage and determination to keep going. Good luck with your BFP!! xxx


----------



## heppy2002

Hi all,

Had my second scan today after my fall at work. We have got two heart beats, so its twins and not the suspected triplets, I honestly didnt think i would have been able to cope.

I go back next Friday 28th for repeat scan and then the following Friday I go and see the Twin Nurse Specialist.

I has all became very real, however i do realise it is still early days.

Dorothy


----------



## Babycalm

Dorothy - congratulations! Join the older mums twins' club!! Hope you are feeling ok after your fall. Babies are very hardy things though   We had something similar in that the sonographer thought she could see a third sac but couldn't be sure until the next scan and I was mightily relieved it wasn't triplets in the end!  Great having a twin nurse specialist - no such luxury at my hospital ! I can also relate to the "early days" feeling. Take good care of yourself and do your best to relax and not worry. I'm currently 21 weeks at the ripe old age of 50 and so there's hope for anyone! Have had absolutely no problems at all so hope that gives you lots of encouragement. There is also a lady of 48 on another thread who is 30 weeks with twins and she's had no problems either. So lots of     to you


----------



## malabar girl

Dorothy great news and I am happy for you as babycalm says being 50 is not a problems as you know I had charlotte at 49 8 weeks before my 5oth bday. I am going back again in Jan for another bub.
best of luck Malabar


----------



## ~Lindz~

Mazzer, Val and Babycalm - Thanks for your good wishes.   I still can't believe I have a BFP and have been testing every day since to make sure I'm still pregnant! My hCG at 11dp3dt came back at 103 which I'm told is good for so early on but my progesterone was a little low at 22 so Penny's told me to take extra orally. I'm going back to the GP for repeat bloods tomorrow which will be 14dp3dt so I'm just praying that my levels have risen as they should.   

Can't quite relax and enjoy my BFP at the moment as I'm teriffied it will be taken away from me!  I think it will be better once I've seen a heartbeat on a scan.

Lindz xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Lindz congrats and try and stay calm and positive you will be fine


----------



## Babycalm

Lindz - understand how you feel about being happier once you've seen the scan & heartbeat. My clinic tested on day 125dpt saying if it came back over 100 they wouldn't need to test until another week. Under that they test in a couple of days. So all sounds just fine to me! Not long til tomorrow - do you get results back the same day? xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Congrats to all the newly PG ladies, hoping we are going to have a big run now    

There is a thread in the Over 40's PAPI area for the first tri and waiting for the scan here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=272583.0

Shelley xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks for the link Shelley - I will head over there.


----------



## scottie1

Hi Ladies


Saw this thread and thought I'd share my story with you.


Firstly big congrats to all the ladies with BFP's.   


After being diagnosed with endometriosis some 10 yrs ago, I have been through various operations to try to repair my fallopian tubes.  As the condition has badly affected my ovaries as well I did not respond well to IVF and had results of only 1 follie each time.  5 Years ago I had a surprise ectopic pregnancy and had both fallopian tubes removed.  I had given up all hope.  Then just before my 40th birthday I came across 'The Bridge' clinic in London who had donor egg programs in different countries.  My husband and I decided not to waste anymore time and opted for the Ukraine program at Isida.  We could have went direct to Isida but felt we needed guidance of a UK clinic and felt a little more relaxed about the going abroad option.  Our first attempt with donor eggs was in August 2010 and luckily we fell pregnant but only to miscarry at 10 wks and were heartbroken. In December 2010 we did our second attempt and had 3 embryos transferred.  Amazingly we fell pregnant with twins and I gave birth in August 2011 naturally to a healthy 7lb girl and 6.5lb boy at 38 wks.  The pregnancy itself was pretty straight forward although I had ms until 24 wks which was horrible.  As I suffer with hypertension normally, a little towards the end of my pregnancy, the last few weeks my ankles puffed up but that was it.


My message to all you ladies is don't give up hope.  I nearly did and am so grateful to the people who helped me and of course my anonymous donor.  It was a long road and I took each week as a marker as i knew the risks involved in any pregnancy,  but they are higher when you are over 40.


Wishing you all the very best.


Scottie1


----------



## Biscuit67

I have a sucess story with donor eggs. I was 42 just 2 years ago.  My husband was 37 years. We went to a clinic in Barcelona.

The reason why I did the DE was because my hormones (Fsh) were everywhere and I was going into early menopause.

We went along for our 1st meeting in February '09 with all my test results.  I did have my concerns about doing it with genes etc and whether the baby would look like me, but by talking to family and people. It helped me. I then decided to do it in July and started the treatment in September. I had to take medication everyday until they found a donor for me.  Then in October, same year I had a surprise phone call to say that they had found a donor. Wow, it was so fast. It took me by surprise. I had to go to Barcelona immediately for the transfer. The donor was 21 years old. She supplied me with 5 eggs. I had the option of having 2 embryos transfered, but decided on having just one at the last minute. The procedure was very quick. Then 2 weeks later I did 2 blood tests and found out that i was pregnant. In December i had some bleeding. So it was bed rest and couldn't go home for Christmas. I had terrible sickness for at least 4 months. My beautiful baby girl arrived at the end of July. Just one week after giving birth my sister said to me would you do it again? I said yes.
People have said to that my baby girl resembles me a lot! How bizarre is that and I laugh to myself, if only they knew.

Now 2 years later since the transfer I have the 4 remaining frozen embryos and my husband doesn't want another child. He is so happy with our 1st and He has other projects on his mind. The clinic has asked me what i would like do with the frozen embryos? Should i wait another year to see if my husband changes his mind?


----------



## stubbybird75

Biscuit what a lovely story Hun congrats on your beautiful little girl.  Do you think your dh will change his mind especially if you explain about your dd being an only child? How do you feel Hun about it? Do you want another.  The sad thing is we all have a certain time in our lives to fulfill our dreams of having children and once that's gone that's it.  I personally don't want to look back in 10 years and regret not doing something now what I can't do then, if you get what I mean lol. Good luck lovey a heart to heart may be in order!! Xxxxx


----------



## malabar girl

biscuit67 how lucky were you. I think you should wait and explain how rare it is for DEIVF bubs to have full sibblings. I would love to have the same donor but mine was an egg share program so no chance so will just trust the clinic to get the mix right again.
Best of luck and I guess after a year you could always donate to a single lady or coupe to make their dream come true.


----------



## loobies

Hi Guys, I haven't been on here for ages but found this tread and felt i had to tell my story too.
After 16 years of trying. Tubal damage due to surgery as baby 
my 1st 2 attempts were in 2000 & 2001 at Winterborne Dorchester 8 embies both times, 2 transferred and both BFN at the age of 30
I was a smoker at this time and weight was normal.
3rd attempt march 2008 at Guys & St Thomas London(Dr Khalaf)I took 1 month off work while having treatment so no stress.I had now been a none smoker for 6 years. I was also the heaviest I'd ever been (Medically classed as obese) 6 embies, 2 transferred, BFP Son born 29.12.2008 aged 39. 5 bleeds through pregnancy and gestational diabetes 
4th attempt sept 2011 at Guys again (Dr Khalaf again)made redundant from work 2 months before so not working at the time and medically classed as overweight after losing 3 stone. 5 embies, 3 transferred BFP on 8.10.2011 Heartbeat scan 2.11.2011 Have 1 heartbeat!!! currently 8 weeks pregnant aged 42 
I know it's early days, but to get this far is amazing
used own eggs everytime.
Can't believe we were so lucky once, but a second time is a miracle!!!!!
Good luck to you all x x 
Loobies 
I hope this gives hope to other oldies as I never believed we would be so blessed


----------



## Loll

Congratulatins loobies and to all other BFP's   

Well its very early days and today i am on day 25 of my cycle. I did a early hpt and got a faint pink line this morning, its my birthday tomorrow and i will be 45, yeeks! 
Although i dont hold out much hope for a viable pregnacy due to the fact that i did excatly the same last month which turned out to be a chem pregnancy. However whats the chances of getting pregnant 2 months running naturaly at my age and so just wanted to say that in its self is amazing.
I am hoping that the line gets a much deeper over next few days so i can feel that my little bubber is in with a chance however at this moment i am too negative to get even a little excited and my thoughts are that its more likely to be another chem preg!

Loll x


----------



## valswife

loll hope this one sticks hun i will    for you


----------



## Jooles68

Loll


I know how you feel. I managed to conceive naturally at 37, only to end in miscarriage.  I conceive naturally again at 43 and I am now 22 weeks pregnant,  you just never know when miracles are going to happen and why they do!


Jooles


----------



## Loll

Thanks Valswife and Jooles but looks another repeat of last month i have started to blled today went tosee nurse and she said the slight positive i got on Sunday maybe a little hcg left from last month but cant see how as i tested until i got a bfn last month which was 2 days after af finished  
Loll x


----------



## Jooles68

Oh no sorry Loll   


jooles x


----------



## valswife

loll     miricles do happen hun i will    one happens for you xx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi All

10 months ago, I was in the same boat as many of you - I had just been told by the clinic that they had never had success with someone with as low AMH level as I had. I was devastated. I had one more test to do, but never got around to it as I fell pregnant naturally that month (after several lifestyle changes, DHEA and aspirin as well as other supplements). 

My beautiful baby daughter was born last week - she is perfect and makes everything worthwhile (including the 9 months of clexane injections!). 

During the whole pregnancy - I think I held my breath - thinking something would go wrong - but the day finally came when my angel made her appearance. 

During my dark days - I was addicted to this site - looking for positive stories and seeking out information on what I could do to improve my chances. So I just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you who contribute stories/information/responses/encouragement - it really does make a difference. 

To all of you who are still trying - hang in there - miracles do happen.

Regards


----------



## Debz1965

Congrats on the safe arrival of your daughter, nice to hear a positive story xx

Sending lots of fairy dust to all those still waiting for their miracles

xx


----------



## LilyG

Hi,  

This is my first post on fertility friends.  I have been read many topics and found them all extremely informative and positive - they have really helped me get through the last few years.  But,  its only now that I feel able to write something.

My DP and I have been trying for a baby since I was 34 (I am now to be 42 in January).  We drifted into IVF when I was 37 (after stupidly waiting for three years before going to the Doctor). 

I managed to have one fresh IVF cycle in at a London Hospital via the NHS before I was 40 - the experience was not good - the NHS lost my file, cancelled my appointments by accident, and naively, I never really knew what exactly was going on(it took two years before I managed to have a cycle). I did have ten eggs -  five made it to embryos. Two of them (3 day embies) were put back and the other three were frozen.  (Sadly,  my lovely mother in law fell down the stairs and died during the cycle and I put this shock down to its failure)

Because of our finances, we did not believe that we could fund the IVF privately and we fought to have a second go at the IVF through the NHS (because of the various mistakes made) and we finally had a frozen embryo transfer when I was 40 (it took a year to achieve this) - this also failed and I was pretty devastated. I never really thought that I wouldn't have children. My mother was one of eight children and there were no real fertility issues on either my side or that of DP.  It was unexplained.  However, I did have terrible night sweats - infact they were and still are appalling, but I was not pre-menopausal which was a relief , and it was not until i went to an endocrinologist (privately), that I was diagnosed with having a reaction to progesterone during the second half of my cycle. (ie: I was trying to flush it all out). I am not sure if this ever had an effect but it was a relief to know that there was nothing really wrong.

We were also trying naturally during this period - i changed my diet - completely cut out caffeine, little or no alcohol. I never really ate rubbish but I ate lots of fresh vegetables/fruit etc. I think that work stress was  also definitely not helping the situation - I have tried to sort that out but its a been a slow process. I also took supplements after reading some positive outcomes.

We had no choice but to go private and we managed to find some financial breathing space to sign up at the beginning of this year. In May, I had ten eggs retrieved again (apparently good for my age), and this time three went to Blastocyst of which two were put back.

Unfortunately, it failed again. The hospital consultant recommended that they test for NK cells which we did and found out that they were slightly raised.  We decided to go for another cycle in October and in November, and this time I had  five eggs collected (much reduced from previous attempts. (We were actually going to cancel the cycle as I had such a good response previously -  and I was also worried about money..thinking that I just could not go through the egg collection and then discover that none made it into embryos.). The hospital said that every cycle was different - sometimes you will get a good number and another time, less. But it is the quality which counts.

Well, we were lucky - we had three blastocysts and two were put back again.  

For the first time, I had a BFP (three weeks ago) and I went for my first scan yesterday. I am expecting identical twins.
I can not believe it - we both cried our eyes out. I know its early days and we have a long way to go but I thought if i can do it then so many people like me who have been waiting for so long can do the same. I  wish I had the NK cell test sooner - reducing my immune levels this time round must have helped implantation - I am sure of it.


----------



## Debz1965

LilyG - another nice ending story, I hope you have a troublesome free 9 months pregnancy hun  Don't forget to visit the twins boards  

xx


----------



## paw

what wonderful stories....lily and mfm....

i hope they inspire all those still trying for their babies.... we have all been through it on this site and know exactly what it takes out of you...

good luck to all those still on their journey x


----------



## Pumpkin2904

It's lovely to read these posts as it gives us over 40s some hope..I personally feel more positive after reading them...Thanks Ladies !!!

If any ladies in their 40s have had luck conceiving after having a polyp removed would be interested in hearing your story.


----------



## mag108

ladies I wanted to post on here earlier but being ever cautious I have waited til now. It's taken me 5.5yrs to get to this point, being 12wks pg! Hurray.   I am still anxious and know we are past one milestone with more to come but feeling like I can relax just a teeny little bit.


My story is speckled and varied. I had unexplained infertility for 20mths then a nat pg ending in a m/m/c  at 11wks (my mum had died a month earlier, my dad 4mths earlier so I was devastated and it almost destroyed me.) No NHS tx, consultant thought I was doing fine (getting pg but m/c's...nothing fine about that  ). Then laproscopy, then another nat bfp ending in miscarriage at 10 wks.. Followed by one IVF (BFN), then another nat bfp (early m/c), then I spent a yr doing lots of immune tx and tests, hysteroscopy, building up a final OE cycle (BFN) and to a DE cycle (BFN) followed by another hysteroscopy  and another DE cycle (BFN). Amh last time I checked in 2009 was 2.39 (having dropped from 6.9 in 6 months). (one tube blocked, high-ish NK cells)


Decided to close the door on it all in July. I couldnt face any more tx and was very very happily moving on the adoption. 


Despite the lack of success with DE, I still had an amazing year and finally felt over the grief of losing my parents and the miscarriages. Good year at work and have been very happy. From July (final tx) to October, I didnt take care of myself one bit (tho I always eat healthily), lots of wine, fun and nights out. No real attention paid to ovulation. No supplements.


I got a nat bfp. I am still amazed by it and dont think I will really fully be happy/ok til there is a child in my arms, but I am 43 in May and maybe my story will offer someone hope. 


Love and luck to all x


----------



## Loll

Congraulations on BFP's fantastic news 

Loll x


----------



## Pumpkin2904

Congratulations !!!


----------



## AmandaJC

mfmcmoo said:


> Hi All
> 
> 10 months ago, I was in the same boat as many of you - I had just been told by the clinic that they had never had success with someone with as low AMH level as I had. I was devastated. I had one more test to do, but never got around to it as I fell pregnant naturally that month (after several lifestyle changes, DHEA and aspirin as well as other supplements).
> 
> My beautiful baby daughter was born last week - she is perfect and makes everything worthwhile (including the 9 months of clexane injections!).
> 
> During the whole pregnancy - I think I held my breath - thinking something would go wrong - but the day finally came when my angel made her appearance.
> 
> During my dark days - I was addicted to this site - looking for positive stories and seeking out information on what I could do to improve my chances. So I just wanted to say a big thank you to all of you who contribute stories/information/responses/encouragement - it really does make a difference.
> 
> To all of you who are still trying - hang in there - miracles do happen.
> 
> Regards


Thanks mfmcmoo for your story and congratulations on the birth of your daughter.
I have just been told I have a low AMH at 1.5 so am really pleased to hear that you fell pregnant naturally. I have been placed on DHEA too and am in my 3rd week. However, my FSH and LH levels have been high for 18 months - over 40 for both and low oestrogen levels. I am 44. Haven't worked out how to add the bit at the bottom giving all my information!

Ax


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Amanda, Welcome to the Over 40's area.  To add things to your signature block go to Profile (near the top of the page), account settings, forum profile and you will see various boxes you can fill in, Signature is included.  Give me a shout if you can't find it 

Shelley xx


----------



## trinibabe

Hi Amanda JC, I hope you do not mind me writing to you. Congratulations on your baby. It was interesting reading your story. I am 40 and had my FSH levels done today and it was 16.5, (previously it was 13, so not a good sign it is going up). The clinic said if it remains this high they will not be able to offer me IVF tx. I was crushed  by the news.

My AMH was 1.73 in June last year. The clinic does not seem too concerned about this. I am interested to find out what your levels were and what medication you took to bring your FSH levels down?


----------



## reb363

Amazing story Mag - congratulations


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi trinibabe

Some confusion here...its mfmcmoo that has had her baby...I wish it had been me!
I was pulling a quote from her story.

However, I have had very high levels of FSH / LH and brought them down with chinese herbs - not sure what ones exactly. I am also taking a variety of supplements - zinc, magnesium, selenium, multi-vits and minerals. My levels are slowly changing again but I keep getting infections which affects my zinc and thus all my hormones. I also found out i was gluten / lactose intolerant so I have been changing my diet to be able to absorb all the right nutrients.

I am not sure why your clinic won't accept you for treatment as my FSH levels are a lot higher than yours - over 40 and my clinic are not concerned about that but I guess that's because i have a low AMH and I'm 44 and they are happy for me to try with my 1% chance. They currently have me on DHEA micronized as they have had good results with that...so I'm willing to give anything a go to improve my chances before i start the drugs with them in April. 

Hope this helps 

xx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Just a quick one - also look at other supplements as well as dhea and aspirin 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0


----------



## AmandaJC

Thanks mfmcmoo for the link to the supplements by Angelbump - a very interesting read. I'm already taking some of the supplements but will look at some of the other ones. 

Cheers xx


----------



## trinibabe

Hi Amanda JC thanks for your message, sorry about my confusion   Looks like I am confused a lot, because having spoke to my clinic again they said they were only unwilling to start IVF this month as my FSH level was so high. They will retest it next month and if it has lowered treat then, if not repeat the blood test until they identify the best month to start IVF as they believe if it is high, I am unlikely to have a successful outcome.

I took chinese herbs for a short time and it was helping, I stopped because clinics then not to like you taking these when you are undertaking treatment, as they are unable to verify what is in them. I had a consultation with the nutritionist Melanie Brown (formerly of Zita West clinic and she wrote the chaper on nutrition and fertility in Zita West's book). I found the consultation truly helpful. I was really surprised that I my diet was not suffiently nutritional to create the best environment for conception and pregnancy. Consequently, I have overhauled my diet. I also sleep for 5 -6 hours per night so I am trying to get more sleep which is essential. The other thing which she pointed out is that an embryo is also 50% product of the male sperm so it is important to get DHs or DPs sperm healthy. There is a section for men on her website, just google Melanie Brown. 

Sending out positive energy to all the ladies


----------



## ameliacooper

Hi Ladies
Just thought I would post my success story (though got a long way to go     ) but after only my third try with known donor ai at home - I got my BFP on Tuesday so am delighted albeit it very nervous!
I am 40 and a half eeek and this will be my second child


----------



## sharon1967

Hi i used to come on ff about 18 yrs ago when i was having treatment i eventually after 6 years of trying conceived naturally my daughter is 15 years old i had her at the age of 30 i am now 44 and have a little boy who is 2 in may what a shock he was after 15 years and he was conceived naturally too! don't ever give up hope been over 40 means nothing!! keep going ladies


----------



## jenny L

evening all

I dont know if I'm counting my chickens too early but I'm 22 weeks pregnant on my first bout of IVF and I'm now 41 years old. 
Had OHSS, which is horrible and still a bit sore but I'm due on the 31st of May, dont quite understand why the hospital have changed the date! 
I've got a wee pink one growing and she's called Maggie  .
Keep the faith!

jenny
xxxx


----------



## Kaybee

Hello all

I have had this thread bookmarked for over a year and now finally I can post!

We have just had our first scan today and we saw the heartbeat! I have never seen a heartbeat before - it's so surreal. I am in awe at the little life growing inside of me right  now.   As I post this I am 6wks 5days.

We went for Donor egg ivf at Dogus IVF Center in Northern Cyprus over Christmas 2011 as this was my best chance and hope of conceiving and hanging onto the baby . 
Our Donor gave 15 eggs and all of them fertilised on Christmas Day. After 5 days we had 10 grade 1 blastocysts and put the best 3 back
We had tried with IUI to which I responded poorly and a Natural IVF cycle with my own eggs. I was a poor responder and my FSH was high, greater than 13 most months. 
I couldn't keep facing the failure so my Donor Eggs have literally been a God send to me.  
We had one round with frozen (vitrified) donor eggs last summer but they didn't seem to fair very well.  :

We decided to try with fresh eggs with a minimum wait time , hence travelling to Cyprus. We made it a little holiday and I truly believe that the relaxed atmosphere and no work worries truly helped me.

I can not wait to meet my precious baby. I am completely in love already! 

I hope this gives some of you hope and food for thought.

Never, never, never give up. There is always a way!



Kaybee x


----------



## Kaybee

Ella - Wow! That is great... Congratulations.


----------



## shortbutsosweet

Congrats Ella
Wishing you all the best


----------



## AmandaJC

Congratulations Ella... its lovely to hear success stories  

Thanks for your story too Kaybee...I have one attempt at my own eggs in April /May before considering donor. Currently taking DHEA as my FSH levels are very high. So far i've had an AF - my first one in 2.5 years and i am starting to feel my energy levels are returning to normal.... ready to get pregnant naturally with any luck and lots of prayers      

I'm feeling good and positive


----------



## Pumpkin2904

Congratations Ella !!! X

I see DHEA a lot on this site... Not sure what it is and what it does ? X


----------



## malabar girl

congrat ella 
I had my dd 1o months ago 8 weeks before I turned 5o now I have just come back for greece and pg again so I will be 51 you are only as old as you feel 
good luck everyone


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Pumpkin

I was recommended to take DHEA from my clinic before attempting drugs. When i find the leaflet on it again - amongst my pile of paperwork...I'll post more info. But basically it is kick starting my hormones. Reading up on the subject this is in our bodies anyway and at its highest around puberty but we lose it as we age. It certainly seems to be doing something for me...I've recently had a blood test and although still high my FSH, LH have dropped...and may they continue to do so over the next 3 months!!

Congrats Malabar thats brilliant news too   X


----------



## Vittoria

Dear all, 

Today was my ODT and I just found out I got a BFP!!!

My symptoms were: 

tender breasts
two bouts of nausea (one very strong and short on Sunday, another one this morning)
some pressure in the pelvic area
bloated and in general put on weight a little bit around my belly button area

None of these was very strong, but the nausea bout made me think maybe something was going on...(I had all of these with my first pregnancy as well, but the breasts were worst then, and so was the pelvic pressure.)

I hope this helps those on the 2ww to stay strong, and the others to believe that one only needs a few good eggs and a bit of luck to get a positive result. 
Scan at the end of the month! (and I will now try to take it easy at work--don't want to screw up this one)

Vic


----------



## malabar girl

congrats Vittoria look forward to hearing good news good luck with your pg     malabar


----------



## Pumpkin2904

AmandaJC, I will ask my fertility doctor at hospital about it see what he thinks, can you buy it or do you need to be prescribed it ? x


----------



## mfmcmoo

Pumpkin - you can get it over the counter - just order it online. Quite a few doctors still don't know much about DHEA - so may be ambivalent towards you taking it. All I can say is that I am convinced it also helped me too.
Good luck


----------



## Pumpkin2904

Thank you. Will order some online. I am assuming it helps with ovulation /eggs.
Good Luck to all you ladies xx


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Pumpkin

You need to make sure its the micronised version. I got mine from dhea.com

Good luck
Amanda xx


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi Amanda & all you other lovlies 

Just reading your bit about DHEA - if you don't mind me asking, what mg did you buy & what dose are you taking? Also, how long did you order take to arrive?

Hope everyone's having a good evening

Sweets x


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Sweets

I bought 25mg and take 75mg daily - in the morning with a spoonful of pure flax oil. The taste of the oil never gets any easier...Yuck! But I know its good for me. 

I think it took about a week for the pills to arrive.

Hope this helps
xx


----------



## Sweets_D

Thanks Amanda, that's brilliant


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi sweets

Just had a really interesting chat with my osteopath who says that because I am so congested in my bowels due to years of digestive problems my ovaries have probably had a tough time in functioning efficiently so make sure your hips / pelvis and bowels are working well too. I'm working on improving every aspect of my body whilst I'm taking the DHEA. Looking for a natural pregnancy 

Xx


----------



## Sweets_D

Hi Amanda,

Just had a chat with my nurse so I asked her about DHEA - she says I would need at least 6 months of it with my low AMH (0.9) so as time is against us, she feels it's not worth trying   Might be best to just put me down now!

On a brighter note, I told her I was starting reflexology tomorrow - she seemed to feel this is definietely worth a shot as she's known plenty of patients to try it with positive results as long as it's done right through to implantation (all depending on whether my follicles stimulate of course).

Very interesting what you say about hips, pelvis & bowels though. I do suffer with stiff hips (mild arthritis) & i'm prone to IBS when stressed (which seems to be more frequent the past couple of weeks for some reason   ). It's been a couple of years since i've seen an osteopath though. Does your osteopath think they can do anything to help you or are you doing something else to try & ease any digestive problems? 

xx


----------



## Narnia

Hi Ladies, just popping in!
Congrats to all those who have had good news.
Keep believing to those who are still hoping for a miracle.  
My two tips, ACUPUNCTURE / CHINESE HERBS and AGNUS CASTUS.
 
Narnia xx


----------



## AmandaJC

Hi Sweets / Narnia

I would say still give DHEA a go. My AMH is at 1.5 and after one month of taking its kick started a period. My first in 2.5 years! When are you planning to start ? My consultant said the longest can take it is 4 months and my osteopath said any longer can aggravate joints in the body.

Def sounds like it would be worth getting yourself checked over - I already feel freer into my pelvis after this session. I too have IBS and have been addressing this by cutting gluten and lactose out if my diet - that's made the biggest difference. Also adding more water and omega 3's and eating loads of fruit and veg.
I did have Chinese herbs for a bit too which helped but have not gone back to yet. I also cut alcohol out and stopped caffeine years ago. Thanks for the reminder Narnia.

Great that you are starting reflexology - I'm due to start that again after my next AF. I don't get on with acupuncture though - prefer osteopathy. 

What is Agnus Castus and what does it do Narnia ?

Xx


----------



## AmandaJC

Great...back on my laptop and can see all my recent grammar errors!! 

Forgot to say sweets - yes my osteopath thinks he can help. He has helped a lot of women achieve a natural pregnancy through his treatments. So I'm happy to see him for a couple of more sessions whilst he works his magic!! 
And I'll carry on de-stressing, yoga, reflexology, nutrition and having fun in the meantime!  

xx


----------



## Narnia

You're so right Amanda , you have to do what works for you. Have a look at marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm
Under natural solutions to infertility re: agnus castus.
Good luck !!!!!


/links


----------



## AmandaJC

Thanks for the link Narnia...going to have a read through now. xx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Sweets D - there is information around saying that DHEA already makes a difference after 6 weeks, and that 4 months should be ideal. I found that after 6 months - it worked for me. I would definately take it - as you may just fall pregnant naturally in between treatments.

Regards


----------



## lollypop3

Hi I am fairly new to this site.  Had my second ICSI transfer on 1st Feb 12 and hosptial told me to test on 14th Feb.  Did the test and got a BFN for the second time - totally de astated and cried most of the day.  Got up early on Wed 15th Feb and decided to do some research into other clinics who specialise in older clients.  I had a nagging doubt in my head that the hospital had got it wrong when they asked me to POAS on Valentines Day instead of the Wednesday.  Needless to say I did another test on the Wednesday around noon and got the biggest shock of my life when I saw 2 lines (albeit one is very faint).  Called DH who was also in shock and did another test later in afternoon and also next morning.  Have used 3 different brands all say BFP!!!!!!!!!!!  Can't belive it.  I really thought I was out. 

Called hospital with news and they have asked me to come for a scan on 5th March.  This seems ages away and I keep getting cramp like symptoms on my left side, my lower abdomen feels heavy when I walk around too much and I have got butterflies in tummy.  Is this normal?  

Any replies much appreciated.

xxx

Age at BFP:  40                              
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  TTC 3 yrs.  1st ICSI Aug 11 –BFN bled after 9dpo 2dt            
Infertility issues:  DH has low sperm quality, anti-sperm antibodies, small numbers progressively motile, only 3% normal form – bummer!                          
How many tx before BFP: 2nd ICSI EC 30 Jan 12, ET 1 Feb 12, 15 Feb 12 16dpo BFP!!!  
Protocol used: D/R                            
Medication:  Buserelin for D/R; Menopur 6 amps for stimming  
ACU: Bham Women’s                                          
FSH level prior to tx: 10.8 (borderline)              
Number of eggs retrieved:  1st ICSI 5 eggs, 3 fertilised, 2 grade A embryos transferred.  2nd ICSI 5 eggs, 3 fertilised, 2 grade A embryos transferred.            
Number fertilized:  3 out of 5                        
Embryos put back: 2


----------



## Narnia

Hey BusbyMcvey,

Oh boy, what a roller coaster!  Congratulations, I so so hope this is it.  It is really tricky because everyone experiences different things physically but hey, BFP is a BFP at this stage so keep everything crossed, take care of yourself and keep us posted.  The scan date will seem ages away but they can't really see anything useful yet.  Be in touch if you need anything and GOOD LUCK!  Narnia xxxxx


----------



## greedy

Hi Ladies. 

DH and I have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility. We had two unsuccessful NHS funded cycles of IVF last year and due to reaching the grand age of 40 last October, we are no longer eligible for NHS funding. After much soul searching we decided to seek private treatment and are awaiting an initial consultation with Dr George at the Zita West Clinic. 

My period was due last Wednesday and by Saturday I secretly questioning whether to take a test (mainly because I wanted a couple of glasses of wine and had already avoided a sauna/ steam room session earlier that day. ) Since ending treatment DH and I have been using a fertility monitor and although not a great month due to cough/colds we had been intimate on one of the peak days. 

I'm sure as with many ladies I have tested so many times only to feel that familiar disappointment. However On Saturday afternoon two lines appeared. I was so gobsmacked I had to read the leaflet and check it against the test stick ( as if I wouldn't know !!)  DH are both shocked beyond belief, we have never knowingly reached this stage before. We have a long journey ahead and we are taking things day by day. At my lowest ebb, reading stories on FF have encouraged DH and I not to lose hope ........ thankyou.


----------



## Narnia

Oh boy Greedy, that's brilliant!  Like with all the others who get good news on here and it's so early, I will keep everything crossed for you that it all goes well.  Whatever happens, you have a BFP and that is just fantastic!  Good luck and take great care of yourself!   Narnia xxx


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

congrats greedy you must be   

Age at BFP-39 low Ahm-DH 37 Poor Morphology TTC 3 years

Crgh-IVF/ICSI x 2  -250 Gonal F, Menopur, cetrotide,clexane prontogest - BFN  IUI with Superovulation x 3 Gonal F BFP

Low fertilization rates

TTC-naturally (hope for a miracle like greedy)

dont give up hope ladies


----------



## trinibabe

FF has been a lifeline to me during the past year or so. Congrats to busbymcvey and greedy. You give all oldies great hope. Best of luck and I look forward to reading about your progress


----------



## lollypop3

Hey Greedy,

Congratulations on your BFP!! I bet you are just thrilled especially getting the result after all the IVF cycles.  They tell you as soon as you hit 40 your a geriatric and your chances of conceiving are pretty much zero.  I don't believe for a minute that your body says well today I'm 39 and therefore I will produce good quality eggs and then the next day you turn 40 and your egg quality/quantity drops considerably.

Really looking forward to seeing your progress.  Fingers crossed and GL!!

I have got another 2WW before my first scan.  Feeling v nervous.  Have been ok today but started getting cramps in lower abdomen this afternoon. At home taking it easy now and chillin!

Bunty


----------



## greedy

Thankyou everyone. I did another test Monday - BFP !!! Still trying not to run ahead of ourselves. Due to see my GP 28th February and I would imagine and early scan will be recommended. Been having quite a lot of period type cramps and twinges but according to what I have read that can be normal but obviously quite anxiety provoking. Like I said I have never knowingly had a BFP so ladies keep the dream alive. Much Love xxx


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

*Age at BFP: 44
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): DEIVF
How many tx before BFP: 3
Reason for IF: Tubes tied at age 21
Previous children / pregnancies: 3 by age 21
Protocol used: 
Medication: 
ACU: 
FSH level prior to tx: 
Number of eggs retrieved: 
Number fertilized: 
Embryos put back: 3*


----------



## heavenly

AmandaJC said:


> Hi Pumpkin
> 
> You need to make sure its the micronised version. I got mine from dhea.com
> 
> Good luck
> Amanda xx


Thanks for this, have just ordered some. Not cheap but here goes!!! xx


----------



## pazienza

Hi,

At 41 got my healthy boy (BFP au naturel).
Before that we tried 2 ICSIs - BFN with OHSS

Age at BFP:                                              40
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):            Natural                
How many tx before BFP:                          2 (ICISI)
Reason for IF:                                            Age? Bad Sperm Quality (OAT)
Previous children / pregnancies:                  No
Protocol used:                                          
Medication:                              
ACU:                                        
FSH level prior to tx:                                  6,81          
Number of eggs retrieved:                            13
Number fertilized:                                        5
Embryos put back:                                      3


----------



## dollyp

Hi I am a newbie on the thread.

I have just been told that my fsh is 45 as you can imagine, I am totally devastated.

what herbs have you been using to reduce the FSH can you please check and give this lady some hope.


----------



## shortbutsosweet

Hi,
There are so many of us around with dodgy eggs and ovaries who have beaten the odds! Lol I did and had to deal with ****e sperm too


----------



## Josie43

turn 45 in 3 weeks
ttc using AI - tried last 3 ovulations
got a hugeBFP today! ....


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Congrats on you BFP Josie


----------



## heavenly

Josie43 said:


> turn 45 in 3 weeks
> ttc using AI - tried last 3 ovulations
> got a hugeBFP today! ....


Fantastic news!!!


----------



## alexine

Josie big congrats to you!   
xA


----------



## Loll

Congratulation to all with BFP's nise to see sucess stories for us over 40's
Loll


----------



## Narnia

Great things going on on this board! Congrats ladies and keep hoping all the others. Narnia xx


----------



## AliceP

Just to say that the joy of being kept up by a teething baby can still await you! Had first son at 41 naturally after years of TTC. Wanted a family but no further luck. DE at Clinic Eugin gave second DS who is now 11 months. Hang on in there. After all, your retirement age is also going up at 1 year for every year so we are all still young mums!!! Alice


----------



## lilyandsusie

Hi there......

I thought i would add my success story here to show it ain't over when you're over 40!

I met my DH relatively late in life; three months before our wedding (both aged 39) hoorah BPF at first month trying, which was fabulous... a shock, but fabulous! Slight adjustments to the wedding dress, and an easy peasy trouble free pregnancy, with DS born Nov 2007 (me 40) our joy!

Natural pregnancy in March 2009 ended in early miscarriage, as did a third natural pregnancy in June 2010. After this, I had two unsuccessful hyperstimulation cycles in December 2010 and March 2011, both BFN. After that, two long protocol own egg IVF cycles in June 2011 and Nov 2011, both BFN and with only one sluggish fertilised egg on the last go, I was advised that my old eggs (now 44, 45 this August) are frankly rubbish and we decided to go for donor egg IVF.

So.... the clinic found a fabulous donor pretty much straight away, and I started downregulating with Busereline injections on d21. I was supposed to contact the clinic when AF arrived, to organise a downregulation scan..... d28 came and went, and when I was a week late I was reading DS a bedtime  story and felt a bit queasy, so rooted out an old (out of date) HPT that was kicking around from last year and omg it's a BFP!!! (...and so are the other four new ones that I went out and bought, like you do!) how ironic yet fabulous is that! The clinic said Busereline won't affect either the pregnancy or the baby but still a worry, no?

And of course we're now scared witless because it's my scrappy old eggs again instead of the lovely fresh young ones we thought we would be using, but we are keeping everything crossed, but feeling great and early scan next week...

Like I said, it ain't over, just because you're over 40, and miracles really do happen!

Good luck to you all out there

xxx


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

Wow some lovely stories on here   

dolly i used pregancare for the last three years had success last year after 3 years of IVf/IuI i had really bad egg quality
Its been 4 months now since annabelle was born so we have decided that this is the month we try O naturel    got my ovulation tests ready and should be ovulating tue -friday so   for us, not going to get stressed out about it if it happens it happens but if it dont then i will just count my blessings that we have a beautiful DD. I would love to be able to concieve as really dont have any more money in the piggy bank for any more treatments if we are unsucessfull   

Good luck to everyone trying  

rachelbw


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi there,


I used to read this thread for encouragement, I'm now pleased to be able to offer encouragement to others.


My first IVF back at the age of 32 was unsuccessful and I had my AMH measured shortly afterwards - at 0.7 i was told it was undetectable and that I would never be able to conceive with my own eggs. Oh, and I should expect to become menopausal very soon.


7 years later (I'd given up with tx) I had another bash at tx with my own eggs - managed to produce 1 embryo but BFN.


So I went straight onto a donor egg cycle and conceived my gorgeous little girl Maisie who is now 8 months old. I was 40.


We realised that Maisie was going to be an only child as we couldn't afford anymore tx, but we felt so lucky to have Maisie that we didn't mind.


2 weeks ago I felt queasy, did an HPT and found it was a BFP! A scan has shown the fetal sac measuring spot on and in the right place.


I'm still only 8 weeks. But I never thought I would be here after over 11 years ttc, undetectable AMH and aged 41! 


So don't give up hope. Love and good wishes to you all. xx


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Jo...congrats on your BFP what a blessed surprise


----------



## malabar girl

JO and L&S congrats on your natural pgs. HOpe all goes well for you both.

You all talk about age and I think I am the oldest here    51 in may and I have a 1 year old next week and pg at 10 weeks 2days. 

Never too old


----------



## Josie43

wow such a fabulous thread. thanks for all the positives ..
and malabar girl -go you!  you have given me quite a boost as I'm 45! 
Only 5 weeks and 2 days pg but v v hopeful!!


----------



## malabar girl

Go Josie you have plenty of time on your side to have a few kid before you turn 51 the cut off age   
Good luck with your pg


----------



## heavenly

malabar girl said:


> JO and L&S congrats on your natural pgs. HOpe all goes well for you both.
> 
> You all talk about age and I think I am the oldest here  51 in may and I have a 1 year old next week and pg at 10 weeks 2days.
> 
> Never too old


Wow!! Congratulations!!! I am 46 (no children), will probably be looking at DE, which we are fine with, but on Clomid at the mo. I am waiting for AMH results. You have given me hope. xx


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1

Congratulations to everyone. You have made me give myself a kick up the back side. I have been feeling old. Desperate to get pregnant, trying naturally but now realise that I am not old and it is not over yet!!!   x


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

Not sure if this is true but was told that older women (as long as no other fert problems) that IUI is better than IVF as older eggs lose quality when taken out, it worked with me after 2 failed ivfs and its a lot cheaper i had a D&C before as they thought i had polyp but turned out that i didn't

Malabar girl- did you have De or use yours

Hope all pregnant ladies are well x 

Rachelbw


----------



## malabar girl

Hi Rachelbw I have 2 dd naturally and then about 6 pgs all natural that ending in m/c was still getting pg up to 45. Then I have had 3 DEIVF cycles and have resulted in bfp 2 x for me very luck.

Good luck everyone else and have a great day.


----------



## Josie43

Canonlygetbetter
I tried to create this perfect ideal family , me a DP and then a Dd or Ds only to discover that was not my path. DP was a xxxxxxx and lied  abt wanting children . I was devastated. Desperate and Angry I started trying alone at 44y 9m with an ANon Donor and having timed my cycle wrong in dec and jan I timed it differently  in Feb and Bam I got a bfp this week. So I'd have to say from my pov -apart from being in total shock - Of course it's not over yet!!!!
The stories here are inspirational! Be inspired! xx


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1

Josie43
Massive congratulations and well done you  
That just shows we should never give up. Awful what you've been through with partner but you got there in the end.
Wishing you lots of luck and love xxx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Just to follow on from Rachel's comments. When I was also told of very low AMH, the doctor said that I had as much chance with IVF as with IUI as with natural pregnancy. Had changed my lifestyle a couple of months earlier and took DHEA & aspirin, as well as other supplements, no caffeine, limited alcohol etc etc As you can see, it worked for me. Good luck ladies.


----------



## heavenly

mfmcmoo said:


> Just to follow on from Rachel's comments. When I was also told of very low AMH, the doctor said that I had as much chance with IVF as with IUI as with natural pregnancy. Had changed my lifestyle a couple of months earlier and took DHEA & aspirin, as well as other supplements, no caffeine, limited alcohol etc etc As you can see, it worked for me. Good luck ladies.


Lovely story, congratulations! x


----------



## posybluebird

Hi,Just to encourage anyone considering DE, I am 49 started DE treatment last year at age 48 and am typing this with my gorgeous 9 week baby in my arms hence one armed typing! Don't give up on being a mother, it can be a road paved with difficulty but i was so so lucky and feel truely blessed! Good luck to all x


----------



## heavenly

posybluebird said:


> Hi,Just to encourage anyone considering DE, I am 49 started DE treatment last year at age 48 and am typing this with my gorgeous 9 week baby in my arms hence one armed typing! Don't give up on being a mother, it can be a road paved with difficulty but i was so so lucky and feel truely blessed! Good luck to all x


Thank you, I am 46 and it would seem pretty likely we will be looking at DE. Congratulations. x


----------



## Pinkminx

Hi Ladies,

I'm 50 and not quite ready to give up on life just yet! I can run rings around some of those younger people at the gym. There's a website called Mothers Over 40 which has lots of positive stories.

and remember folks...

Age is an issue of mind over matter. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter. *Mark Twain**  *

*/links
*


----------



## malabar girl

Good to see you here my positive mate pinkminx lol I am still older then you


----------



## bundles

Hi All,

I have been lurking here reading your stories & thought I would add mine to the list    I was 42 when we first ttc & fell the first month !! Sadly MC at 6+6 in 2007. Then 1 year later fell again but again MC at 6+6. My GP referred me & I had all the investigations and was diagnosed Lupus anticoagulant  +ve (as causing the MCs) There was no reason not to conceive but at my age the NHS wouldn't fund IVF. We kept trying. Eventually I went to a private clinic Feb 2011 where I was told my AMH was practically not detected. I was sent away to lose almost 3 stone & to decide which list I went on. I was devastated as I really didn't want donor eggs. My OH & I discussed it & I rationalised that since we would adopt, it was surely a better thing if I 'adopted' a donor egg and grew it myself    I arranged it all and Dec 2012, 2 weeks before my 47th birthday I had my transfer in Madrid. With my BFP in time for my birthday, it was the best present I could have got. So here I am, 17 weeks tomorrow and loving every minute of it    I truly believe we are at our strongest when our backs are against the wall, so above all we should never give up hope. Medicine history is full of exceptions to the rule, so as the National Lottery say : It could be You !!


----------



## heavenly

bundles said:


> I was devastated as I really didn't want donor eggs. My OH & I discussed it & I rationalised that since we would adopt, it was surely a better thing if I 'adopted' a donor egg and grew it myself


That is just how I feel. We would have looked into adoption if everything else fails, so with DE, the baby will be genetically linked to OH and I will be growing bean and giving birth to bean, so if we were going to adopt, DE is a no brainer. We want to be parents, first and foremost. 

Thank you for your lovely story.


----------



## valswife

hi ladys just wanted to add i allso went for de after my own old eggs letting me down but i now have 3 gorgeous little boys and i could not love them more and i trully feel that they are mine i carried them i brought them into this world and i thank god i did there the best thing that ever happend to me i was 45 when they were born good luck with what ever you decide xxx


----------



## bundles

Hi Heavenly, It's funny, I really have no qualms now & feel closer to it every day   We call it Jellybean because that's what it looked like at my 7wk scan    My OH was very positive that DE was no issue as it would absorb my energy and even be like me, as well as all the obvious about me nourishing it, giving birth etc.    He even knew it would happen first time, he's quite spiritual too so I think he had insider information     I'm not surprised, given how we ended up together - but that's another story !!
Hi Valswife OMG three     I was worried about the possibility of two !!  How did you cope with them as babies ?
Congrats to Jo and L&S - what great news   
 xx


----------



## heavenly

valswife - what a wonderful story, thank you and congratulations!!  xx

bundles - Your post feels me with great hope and joy.      I am a spiritual person (OH isn't really but I am working on him...) and I do believe and so does OH, that bean will have a lot of 'me' rubbing off on them when (if I get that lucky) I carry him/her and give birth.  My dear OH didn't have any qualms at all when I first mentioned DE to him, he said 'we want to be parents, however we get there, we get there.'

Love to you both.  xx


----------



## Josyl

Hi Ladies
I just wanted to post my story which hopefully will encourage women not to give up and not to accept what the medical profession are saying at face value.  
I had my daughter at 36 during our second IVF.  We then had a further 4 IVF's all of which failed.  I spoke to our clinic who just gave me a wilting and pitying look and told me that it was my age and to accept that we weren't to have any more children (I was 39 at the time with an AMH of 11..  I just couldn't accept this and sought a second opinion from a Dr who diagnosed blocked tubes which were then sorted out during a laparoscopy.  I then had another AMH test the results of which I didn't ask for as I was told it was a reduced number, I just thought the figure, whatever it was, would play on my mind and not help us to conceive.  We had our 7th IVF using my eggs at the end of last year, a week before my 40th birthday and I'm now 23 weeks pregnant.  Although I turned 40 at the end of the year the reality is that my old clinic had written me off for being 39 and supposedly past it.  I was encouraged by a friend who had her 3rd child at 42 after a gap of 20 years and also more recently had a child at 50 (DE).  As a matter of intertest my last cycle was my most successful in terms of the number of eggs fertilised and the quality of the eggs (they froze 4).  If I hadn't delved into my reason for not conceiving and sought a second opinion I wouldn't be where I am now.  My first clinic made me feel as if I was past it at 39 and my eggs were no good which had such a negative impact on us.  

I hope this helps some other ladies and encourages them not to give up easily just because of their age.

xx


----------



## Babycalm

Age 51. My two beautiful 5 week old  baby girl twins are asleep in their crib. Miracles do happen!


----------



## Narnia

This thread just makes me smile!!!


----------



## bundles

Babycalm - what a lovely story   Sometimes you have to wait in life to get what you really want  
Josyl - well done for not just accepting the brush-off & congratulations  
Life is full of exceptions & sometimes they are good ones. Remember the power of positive thought   
Life is what you make it   to all
xx


----------



## littlepigeon67

Congratulations Babycalm - wonderful news!

This thread makes me smile too!

Best wishes to all

LPxx


----------



## LyndaLou2

Congratulations Babycalm, i was thinking about you yesterday and wondering if you had the babies yet, i think you were a few weeks behind me in your pregnancy. Wow two little girls, how wonderful.I had two girls also who are 8 weeks now. Well done and i hope you all have a happy and healthy life  together. 

Best wishes and future success to everyone! and congratulations to the ladies who are now pregnant!

Lynda x


----------



## Jammy J

Lovely story babyclam. Xx


----------



## magicmoment

Hi there

I found this thread a real inspiration and source of hope when I was trying so thought we should post our success story here as it might help others on the journey. Our third child was born 2 weeks ago weighing nearly 10lb

Age at BFP: 44 me, 41 partner a few days before 42 (used her eggs this time)                                
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  FET  using embryos from partners egg's                                                              
How many tx before BFP: 1 x IVF m/c 6 weeks 1  x ICSI - BFN  FET using 3 day 3 embryos- BFP!!          
Reason for IF:                            
Previous children / pregnancies: 1xDD 1xDS using my eggs    
Protocol used:  Short                          
Medication:    Menopur                          
ACU: Barts                                        
FSH level prior to tx:  12 fsh  -AMH - 11  (partners)      
Number of eggs retrieved:    IVF 1 - 12 eggs ICSI - 1 - 18          
Number fertilized: IVF - 8 ICSI - 12                          
Embryos put back: 3 each time

We feel very fortunate and wish everyone luck on their journeys.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi totally new to all this but thought I would like to tell my over 40 story so far.  My partner had had a vascetomy when I met him (he already has two children), which we had reversed when I was 40 privately.  My partners sperm test came back and we were told it had been a success.  A year later no pregnancy, so I went to the doctors and was told that I would have to try for another year before they would refer me.  A year and a half of trying later I went back to the doctor on several more occasions.  Finally after seeing a locum I was referred to a NHS Fertility clinic.  At the clinic I had swabs etc and was told to have a Hysteropingogram and my partner had another sperm test.  My test showed I had one blocked fallopian tube, my partners test came back, my swabs and blood test results came back and we were told we would have to wait and see the specialist for advice, which came about 5 months later.  I was now 44.  

Nothing prepared my for the utter brutality of that meeting.  After going through my medical history and my partners, I was told that I was too old now and had virtually 0% chance of pregnancy, and not to bother going private as it would be a waste of time and money.  As I was leaving the office I asked why I hadn't fallen pregnant in the 4 years since the reversal and was told 'Oh that will be the antisperm antibodies'  the first time I had ever heard those words.    Doing some research I finally had the answers but boy was I angry that not one person had ever mentioned it before, I had assumed the problem was me.  We had been told that the reversal had been a complete success, which I guess it was as sperm could come out, but no-one advised us that 70% of reversals leave the man totally infertile due to antibodies. (same thing has happened to my friends husband and they weren't warned either)

Out of curiosity and after some debate with my doctors surgery I paid £15 to see my medical records and there it was, a letter from the specialist telling the surgery that I had been given the wrong advice and should never have had to wait so long to be referred, I should have been referred after 6 months.  My notes also said that at one point I was pregnant!!!  If so where is my baby .  At no point had anyone investigated whether I was fertile, the quality of my eggs etc. 

I couldn't let it go and did a lot of research on the internet about pregnancy and my age.  I learnt that my FSH level was extremely good at 7.1.  I went to a private clinic and was told I did have a shot at pregnancy but I did not trust the consultant.  He told me that he couldn't tell me what quality my eggs were until I had signed up and gone through the ivf process, he also told me I would have lots of babies and my chances were high, to sign up and I could start treatment that very week!

So, so far I had been told I had no chance, then I was told I had a good chance.  Totally confused.

I was then advised by a friend to go and see her consultant. I can't thank my friend enough.  I have now had all of the relevant tests and scans.  My scan showed that I had 8 follicles in one ovary and 5 in the other without any treatment, my womb thickness was perfect and my antimalerian hormone test was 42.2, equivalent to someone in their twenties.  My consultant said he has never seen anyone of my age having such high fertility levels in his whole career, and he was totally baffled by it ( I was born in 1967).  I am now starting my first ivf cycle in April. 

So to all of you over 40s out there, here is my advice to you,  do LOTS of research on the net, avoid any consultant who tells you that you have to go through the ivf process before they can tell if your eggs are good.  Don't just accept the first answer you are given, get second opinions and even third opinions, and make sure you have your antimalerian hormone tested first as its the key to the whole process.  Don't believe that a private consultant will tell you the truth, and if your gut feeling is that something does not feel right get up and walk out, your instincts will be right.

I feel like I have been though a war zone after so many rollercoaster ups and downs, but for the first time I feel totally calm.  
I am seriously considering sueing my doctors practice for making me wait nearly 4 years before referring me, but that can wait.  If my ivf doesn't work at least I know I have tried and that will give me peace,
and if it does then my baby will always know that after being told that I had zero chance, he or she will be my little miracle.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## bundles

Hi Lesley, what a sad, sad tale. It makes me really cross when the medical profession plays god with our life     Having a medical background I always found that when I told them this they gave me fuller than normal information, which for me was a result, but likewise it made me wonder what I would have been told if not. I think some private drs are better than others too, & word of mouth is always better than not. Having worked in private too, I always tell people that private medicine gets you seen quicker & lets you get treated in a hotel, but the treatment is 'generally' the same as NHS. For me, leaving it so late to try plus my immune issues meant that my AMH had dropped so far that DE was the only real option, which I am very lucky in that it worked first time     Good luck with your journey & definitely take some advice re compensation, it may even pay for you to go private !!
xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Thank you Bundles and wow congratulations, you must be over the moon!!  Do you know what sex your baby is?


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello Ladies, I am happy for all of you, who have stories with happy end/hope.
I am 47 years, DH is 51 and we have an unexpected but wanted nat. bfp, I am 6 weeks preg. now and after all what happened we are looking for hope wishing this story with happy end.

good luck to all   & many thanks for the hope


----------



## reb363

wow babygirlfor me - you've been through so much - I hope everything goes smoothly for you now.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

Leslie, thanks so much for your long and detailed story, I found it really helpful. I have so many pages of posts to read but starting with this page and seeing yours and babygirlforme's is just the kind of thing I was looking for. 

Maybe you might want to consider what I'm just starting - DHEA treatment.  With so few healthy eggs extracted, and with such poor luck with fertilization and adhesion, I am trying everything I can to improve this.


----------



## bundles

Hi Lesley, just back from a week in the New Forest, hence my delay in replying !  We are thrilled & I have my 20wk scan next Thurs, but won't be finding out the sex. Just knowing it is there is enough  

Babygirl - OMG how fantastic for you    Congratulations.

xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello ladies!
Thanks reb363 & bubdles   I hope 1 happy end too. 
reb363 you must be very happy having a son and you bundles I see you are doing well... and you are 47 too, good luck!
Best wishes to all


----------



## bundles

Hi Babygirl, yes it looks like there is hope for us oldies yet     I'm sure you will be fine, just try & stay positive - easy to say after all that you've been through, but it really makes a difference. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.
xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi Bundles, I hope you and your baby are fine   Are you going to amnio? How is your preg? 
   my doc was shocked when she heard the news... but I would like to see the face of the fertility doc   
I am afraid, but  I try to be pos. 

best wishes to you and all the oldies


----------



## bundles

Hi Babygirl, As I have used a donor egg I haven't been offered an amnio, although I wouldn't want one anyway because of the risk. I have been really lucky with my pregnancy, no sickness, just a couple of weeks of nausea and some occasional headaches. I still have to inject daily, which isn't easy, but well worth it for the end result    I can't wait for my scan next week, I'm sure it will be fine  
I bet your doc was well surprised, but I seem to remember a woman on the tv a little while back being 50 or 51 with a natural pregnancy   so anything is possible. You must have been very good in a previous life     Perhaps you should book an appointment with the fertility dr to stick your tongue out      I once did that at a gym - I went along with a friend to join & the guy took the mickey out of me being so unfit. So some months later, after I had lost over 5 stone I went back & said 'remember me ??'  He was speechless !!

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi bundles, it is so good to hear your preg is going without any problems  ... I think I was a cat in a previous life, I love them and I feed the stray cats and talk to them when I meet them  . Very good what you did to the gym guy   and a very good idea to book an appointment with the fertility doctor to stick my tongue out  , but I must wait to be visible my preg, if God will help me  . I guess you inject Clexane, good luck! Next week you could see if you have a boy or a girl  

best wishes to you & all the ladies   
have a nice weekend


----------



## LellyLupin

You know reading all of your posts has really cheered me up, I am so happy for all you mothers to be out there.   What I don't understand though is why the FEA stats are zero at over 44 when so many of you have gotten pregnant.  When I went to see the NHS Consultant she turned the computer around to show me the stats, just before she wrote me off as too old (I had already seen them but was praying they were wrong lol).  If I do get pregnant I am going to send her my scan picture as a protest for all us over 40s


----------



## goldbunny

you know a lot of the stats seem to be three years old, i bet they have learnt a lot in that time...


----------



## LellyLupin

They should update them so us oldies don't feel like its all going to be a waste of time, I can still remember that sinking feeling I got when I read them.  I am sure some people have read those stats and given up before they've even started.


----------



## goldbunny

but you can't 'trust' statistics anyway! There's no such thing as 'an average person' but statistics will have you believing there is. Didn't they used to say (no idea what it is nowadays) that the average number of children in a family was 2.4 ? Well Nobody has .4 of a child. Every story is different - don't know whether i will manage to have a child but whether i do or not isn't to do with how many other people do. Let's say they give me a 1% chance - what does that even mean? try rolling a dice, looking for a 6. You could just as easily roll 6 sixes in a row or none at all yet some statistician will tell you how likely it is..roll it again - no matter what anyone says, you just can't tell what the number will be til after you roll the dice, and the same goes for ttc.


----------



## Marie1970

Bden meaning to post this for mo.ths my younger sister is 41and 6 months pregnant natarally unplanned had her previous one first child also unplanned at 39 overweight both times size 16?? Shes slways been a size uk 6/8 so this is big for her eats what i would call an unhealthy diet, fast food cakes coff ees etc didnt take any prenatals til found out pregnant both times quite late. never excercizex in her life neither do i tho hehe walk everywhere tho.... Doesnt drink or smoke tho at all. Ever. It just happened shes over tbe moon husband in shock bothtimes.just goes to show you...what i dont know cas ive been doing the opposite working my butt off to get up the duff and nada...til this ivf cycke which hopfully sticks!!!!!! Well its a ray of hope for us all i think she is quite chilled out that could be it tho a happy person! All the best ladies!!!! X summer x


----------



## LellyLupin

I know, but the NHS doctors do use them against us oldies to try and put us off before we are even tested (at least mine did).    I nearly gave up when I saw them myself, but being as stubborn as I am I wouldn't believe them.   I am so glad I didn't as after having tests I have been told that my fertility is equal to someone in their early thirties and I am nearly 45!   I wonder how many people do give up when they are shown them though, especially people just starting out.


----------



## IwillKeepTrying

babygirlforme, I just re-read your initial post on your success, what a lift it gave me.

Best of luck to you,

Alex


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi "Iwillkeeptrying", yes you can    

Best wishes to all


----------



## Leigh1973

babygirlforme said:


> Hi "Iwillkeeptrying", yes you can
> 
> Best wishes to all


 How are you doing now hun? x


----------



## babygirlforme

NOW feel nauseous all the time...  , thanks for asking  

Best wishes


----------



## bundles

Hi Babygirl - at least you know that things are progressing well, even though you feel rough    Try eating little & often. I found that dry cereal helped me - especially Golden Grahams & hazelnut Krave    Anything that doesn't have a strong smell is easier.

xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi *bundles *, how are you , thanks I'll try 
This nausea kills me 
Best wishes


----------



## LyndaLou2

Good luck with your pregnancy Babygirlofmine. I know the sickness and nausea are really awful, but you do get through it eventually, although i know its no consolation just now. ( i had twins and was  sick numerous times a day from 8 weeks to 26 weeks,lol, hopefully yours only goes on for a few weeks). Midwife told me to try ginger biscuits and milkshakes, she said it was important to keep the blood sugar levels up which helps lessen the sickness. It did help me, but had to eat and drink little and often.If you cant take much fluids try icecubes to suck on.  If your sickness is really bad, phone your midwife for advice because if you become too dehydrated they would admit you to hospital and give you intravenous fluids. Best wishes and good luck to everyone!


----------



## babygirlforme

thank you *Lynda*, so nice you have twins , with my first preg, when I lost my babygirl at 37 w, I had nausea all the time, now it is .
Ladies do you know something about babyaspirin, should I take one/day, did you take it?

many thanks, everything you write, it is a great help for me, at my age and with my past history


----------



## LyndaLou2

Babygirlofmine, im so sorry to hear about you losing your baby girl, i cant imagine how heartbreaking that must be for you and your partner to go through. I really wish you well with this pregnancy.Make sure you rest  as much as you can, and dont do anything too strenuous.Try and keep hydrated best you can, ginger tea was helpful for me with the nausea.  Ask your midwife about vitamens etc. I was  46 when i had my twins, used donor egg, and i rested as much as possible all the way through, im sure it helped, as it was a very difficult pregnancy. The consultant didnt think it was  a viable pregnancy, and i worried all the way through that something would go wrong, im sure you must feel the same. 

I dont know about the aspirin, probably best to speak to your consultant for his opinion. Regards, Lynda x


----------



## bundles

Hi Babygirl - sorry you're still feeling poorly, does anything help ? Re the baby aspirin I have to take it plus Clexane injections because the lupus anticoag makes my blood very sticky so as Lyndalou says, you should really ask before taking it. I had my scan today (2nd one in a week !) and have been told all is progressing really well & may even be considered a normal pregnancy !!  I'm just glad it's ok  
Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Thank you LYNDA, THANK YOU BUNDLES, I will ask 
DEAR bundles, I am glad to hear your preg is fine .You must be very happy 
Dear LYNDA, my consultant is like yours, doesn't think my preg will be ok, due to my history and age, I can see it in her face and voice... I have to ask somewhere else about babyaspirin.

Best wishes


----------



## Babycalm

babygirlforme - I'm sitting here expressing milk for my 9 week old baby girl twins. I am 51. My consultant was doom and gloom for our first antental appointment but I sailed through the pregnancy with no problems at all - no pre-eclampsia, no high blood pressure, no gestational diabetes etc. Very uncomfortable the last month but my beautiful babies were delivered by planned c-section at 37+ 5, both 10/10 Apgar scores at the moment of birth. 

So we proved everyone wrong. I looked after myself very well, including daily meditation. My consultant prescribed low-dose aspirin from 12 weeks when I had finished clexane. She said it was to prevent pre-eclampsia as apparently I had a 25% risk of it due to my age and expecting twins.

Hope this encourages you in your pregnancy, regardless of what your consultant says. Mine was all cheerfulness and light after that initial consultation and delivered the twins at our request as we developed a good relationship with her.

I can relate to the sickness - it was just terrible - I hardly left home as I had to be close to the loo! Hope you feel better soon and good luck with the pregnancy     xxx


----------



## bundles

Wow babycalm I am sitting here reading your post in tears which is not ideal in McDonalds  I guess that is what this thread is all about. I had to have a baseline Doppler scan for pre eclampsia due to my age, bmi (borderline) and BP (normal). After the consultant said that the aspirin & clexane were doing their job & he felt the pregnancy was now a normal one. The human body is an incredible thing and we should never give up hope   
Love to all xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Dear *Babycalm* many thanks and congrats on your babies, you give us hope .
Nausea kills me .
Dear *bundles*, I am glad you and your baby are fine, good luck! 

Best wishes to all the ladies, their babies and future babies!


----------



## Narnia

Hang in there babygirlforme, these ladies have given us all hope at various times and I so hope this all works out for you!     Some great news from some others on here!!!  NARNIA xx


----------



## babygirlforme

HI NARNIA-MANY THANKS,   I HANG IN, nausea still kills me  .
HI LADIES-BUNDLES, BABYCALM, MALABARGIRL... I HOPE YOU ARE FINE  , I SAW THE BABY AND THE HEARTBEAT  

Best wishes ladies


----------



## bundles

Wow babygirl, that's great. I bet you were so happy. It makes it more real doesn't it  
I have been busy cleaning and tidying but at least I am getting stuff done !
 to all
xx


----------



## malabar girl

HI everyone
Babygirl that is great news enjoy   
AFM at 17 weeks I finally have little nausea and a bit more energy so looking forward to the next half of the pg not long till the half way point.

good luck everyone  xxxx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi dear *bundles, malabargirl, babycalm, lynda*... ladies  Great to hear you are fine and you malabargirl have little nausea, what about you bundles, do you have nausea?! With my babygirl I had nausea all those 37 weeks of preg. . I had my scan with the fert. doc. where I had all my ivf, all with bfn, he was surprised  for my bfp and baby's heartbeat at my age.
I try to enjoy the preg., but this nausea kills me day&night! 

Best wishes and good luck to everyone!


----------



## malabar girl

HI ladies
Babygirl - it has finally stopped at almost 18 weeks so now have the gestational diabeties to deal with but have had it with all my pgs so will be fine.
Hope you all have a great day
Malabar


----------



## babygirlforme

Dear *malabargirl*, good luck, , I hope you & your baby will be fine, do you still take progesterone or other supplements?

good luck , have a nice weekend


----------



## malabar girl

HI babygirlforme I am not on anything I take 1 asprin per day thats about it. Probably start insulin one shot per night in the next few weeks no big deal as managed it last year. The only effect I have is that my babies are always around the 5 kg mark but I can handle this. Thank you for your prays.
Hope you are having a lovely weekend as I am off to bed now night all .


----------



## bundles

Hi Babygirl, I am so lucky that I only got about 2wks of nausea when I was about 11wks and have felt great the rest of the time   Sorry you are still feeling grim  

OMG Malabar girl 5kg      fair play to you ! Your little girl is so cute  

Hope everyones having a good weekend  

xx


----------



## babygirlforme

-Good night dear malabargirl, I hope you&your baby will be fine 
-Dear bundle, you are so lucky, only 2 weeks of nausea , not like me , I saw malabar's cute little girl 

*Best wishes and good luck*


----------



## Molly426

I always hoped that one day I would be posting a success story to give other people hope as this site has been a lifeline to me and has kept me going over the years on my journey to have a baby.  I never thought I would have problems conceiving, but as the years went on and nothing happened I started to realise having a baby is not as easy as I thought.  After going for tests I was classed as 'unexplained' but with low AMH and advised to try IVF. I was overjoyed to then discover I was pregnant naturally, IVF cancelled, but sadly had a missed miscarriage at 11 weeks.  I was devastated but determined to try again.  I was then 41 years old.  I then had IUI and again overjoyed to find myself pregnant at the first attempt, but again sadly this never developed and lost this at an early stage.  When I had recovered physically later that year I  decided to try again, it had worked before so was confident it would work again, I was wrong, despite being on quite a high dose of fertility drugs, nothing happened, I had zero response to the treatment, I was devastated.  Despite all this I was still convinced this would happen for me and decided against going down the medical route any more and decided to try Chinese medicine instead, it was a bit like 'last chance saloon' as we decided we would try this for 6 months and then give up, happy in the knowledge that we had tried everything and this was just not meant to be.  I started acupuncture and Chinese tea at the start of June and less than two months later, found myself pregnant again, third time lucky!  Each week remaining pregnant was a bonus but as the weeks went on we began to believe that this could actually become a reality.    Getting to 6 weeks, seeing the heartbeat at 8 weeks, then 10 weeks and then at the 12 week mark we started to tell people but were still apprehensive that this may not happen.  Thankfully I was overjoyed to deliver a healthy baby girl in April weighing 7lb10oz, natural birth.  The pregnancy itself was very straightforward, although morning sickness to 17 weeks was a small price to pay.    I just want to say, DO NOT GIVE UP, I had a healthy baby at 43 and just to mention that before I started the Chinese treatment and got pregnant my AMH was 0.32!  It can happen.

Molly


----------



## bundles

Wow Molly what an inspirational post. It is so important to never give up hope, I have great belief in the power of positive thought - I truly believe it got me where I am today   And it really doesn't matter what journey you take, as long as you reach your destination. 
Hope everyones good  
xx


----------



## Teachertype

Molly - what Chinese herbs did you take? I tried them for about 6 months before trying ivf. The Chinese acupuncturist as much as told me to forget it and said my body was telling me not to try!!

Still trying a year on but also approaching 4 years ttc and getting bored. Wonder if herbs worth another shot...


----------



## Narnia

Congratulations Molly!, I too had success after many IVFs with chinese herbs / teas and acupuncture.  The 'doc' said I would be pregnant in 3 months and I was very surprisingly pregnant in two! All the very best!  Narnia xx


----------



## CazKat

Hi everyone

I'm kinda new to this board but I just wanted to say, IVF worked for me too. I was 43 when my little boy was born  That was after 5 cycles of IVF using my own eggs (first cycle when I was 39) - clinic then advised it was probably not going to work using my own eggs due to low amh - I was responding well to the drugs and collecting at least 9 each time but I only got BFP once with them and even that only lasted a few weeks before MC. 
We then took the decision to look for Donor eggs... and almost exactly 2 years ago we had our first DET which resulted in our son  We are now back at the clinic again and had our FET (using the same 'batch' of eggs from last time) yesterday. Fingers crossed I'll be able to post another success in 2012/2013, at the ripe old age of 46  (45 now, lol... )

Caz


----------



## Narnia

Congratulations Caz and GOOD LUCK!  I really hope you have success!  Narnia xx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi Narnia and Molly - what chinese herbs did you use and where did you get them?
Thanks
Moo


----------



## greedy

Hi ladies, sorry it has been a while. I am now 16 weeks pregnant and so far so good. It has been a very anxious time. DH and I feel so lucky and I hope my story brings hope


----------



## Narnia

*Mfmcmoo* : I went to a Chinese acupuncturist local to me and he "prescribed" these teas and other hideous things which I wouldn't know what they were called ! depending on where I was in my cycle and what my pulse was / what my tongue looked like and a number of other things which seemed odd but obviously meant something to him and I had weekly acupuncture! Sorry that's not very helpful but he spoke little English so I just had to hope and trust!


----------



## Narnia

*Greedy: *congratulations , what wonderful news! Narnia xx


----------



## Molly426

I was prescribed the chinese tea at the Zhai clinic, truly disgusting tea I have to add, sorry don't know the name of it.

Molly


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Ladies,

Just touching base with you as I am 47 yrs old and am now in my treatment cycle month for DE IVF which I am going over to Dogus Clinic in Northern Cyprus for. We have a British donor who is a Uni student over there.  I gave myself the Gonapeptyl injection last week and started the Progynova three times a day today. We are flying out 15 or 16th May. The clinic are confirming the day tomorrow.
I will keep you posted how it's all going.


PeaPea x


----------



## bundles

Hi Peapea,
Wishing you good luck for your cycle  I am 47 too and 25wks happy with DE   Mine was first time lucky in Spain, so fingers crossed for you    
xx


----------



## Betrys

Hi. May I join? I have a few success stories - was 40 when got pregnant with DD (second round of IVF) after 5 years of trying naturally with no success, not even a miscarriage. Then when DD #1 was 6 months, got pregnant naturally with DD #2 (so had her at 41). Got pregnant at 42 naturally as well, but that's just ended in a miscarriage at 12 weeks, but hoping to try again. If not, will use frozen embryos (from round one of IVF - so from 39 year old self) Need a thread like this as was googling stats of getting pregnant again and it made me feel so sad. Made me realise that I needed to talk with people of similar age/experience. Am turning 43 next week.  

When trying for DD #1 - did everything - acupuncture and smelly herbs. Do think the acupuncture esp helped. Am now living/working in W Africa so not much acupuncture here! But lots of stories of African women getting pregnant well into late 40s. 

Hope this helps - just reading the last couple of pages has helped me get out of some of the sadness/hopelessness after the mc. Anything that gives me hope is a good thing! 

Bundles - your story is amazing! Peapea - good luck. 

xx


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Bundles,


Congratulations on your pregnancy with DE at 47. Being 47 myself that is just what I need to hear and has given me a real boost!

Thank you and I wish everything goes smoothly for you. 


PeaPea x


----------



## malabar girl

HI all pea pea I was 49 and had a bub 8 weeks before my 50th and now I am a few days off 51 and 19 weeks pg again.
So you are never too old never give up on your dreams     to all love malabar


----------



## bundles

Hi All  

Betrys - Hi & welcome    Check out Babygirlforme, she's 47 and has a natural    - that's amazing  

Peapea - you will be fine, just remember positive thoughts are worth more than anything    and with regard to stats I read (somewhere !!) just recently that putting back 2 embies from DE gives a 76% success rate for a singleton, which is hugely reassuring   and don't forget that using donor eggs (or your own frozen ones Betrys) means your body is so much less stressed as you haven't had all the stimms for egg collection  

Hi Malabar  

Hi everyone else  

 to all us oldies x


----------



## Lizard39

Hi ladies,

I just stumbled across this thread and so glad I did. I'm 40 in September and dreading it, but you are all a huge inspiration and have given me hope for a BFP at our next cycle which we are starting at my next AF. 

It's hard to be positive all the time and sometimes when AF arrives I think, oh my gosh this is one step closer to not being a mother. But having read lots of you stories & signatures I'm never going to give up hope as our dream will come true one day.

Wishing you all amazing journey's.

With love Lizard xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi ladies , I am glad you are fine, we booked a travel abroad, so here we are  , but I have   the same nausea and get bigger... It is hard to be positive all the time, but I hope  
Best wishes Bundles, Malabar Girl, the new ladies


----------



## malabar girl

HI Ladies well I will be 51 on sunday it is a double day here in oz as it is our mothers day as well. So appears I am the oldest here there is a spot on the over 50's if anyone wants to read that thread.

Good luck eveyone xxx malabar


----------



## babygirlforme

Happy birthday to you dear malabar girl http://blingee.com/ecard/birthday/7430465  
best wishes to you and all the ladies  

/links


----------



## Smorkie

Hi Lovely FF Ladies,
Its so reassuring to hear your success stories    I'm sat here just over 4wks pregnant and I can't tell you what it feels like to say those words 'i'm pregnant' as opposed to 'no, its not worked again..'. I still burst into tears but this time they are tears of happiness!
I know its such early doors and anything can happen but for now we are over the moon and are eagerly awaiting our 2nd bhcg test this Fri. Of course we are taking it one step at a time and until our 7wk scan I don't think I'll truly believe this is actualy happening until I hear heartbeat/s.
Only sting in the tail is that our very kind and generous (known) donor had her ET postponed as she was at risk of developing OHSS (43eggs retrieved!) Its hard to know she has yet more waiting to do but I am very happy to have been able to share our news with her and her DP and give her hope for August when they have FET planned.  
I will read back a few pages and post personals soon. I couldn't have got through the previous 5 attempts and moved on without the help and support from FFs and all the lovely people I've met along the way. 

Looking forward to hearing more success stories and making more friends. Luv Smorkie xxxxx


----------



## Narnia

Aah, congratulations Smorkie, that's brilliant news and I really hope it all works out wonderfully!  Narnia xx


----------



## Smorkie

Many thanks Narnia    xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw well done Smorkie thats fabulous news, just think you are going to be someones Mummy!!amazing


----------



## bettygrace

Hello
I hope you dont mind, but have been lurking for awhile, looking at you all as inspiration. I swore that if I ever got any good news I would return the favour, as I know reading sucess stories helped me enormously. You will see my stats on my signature. nine months ago things were looking really bad for us, and we were given single digit percent chances of sucess. I am now 6 weeks pg. Had a scan today and heart beat looked really good. I hope nobody minds me posting this. It's intended as hope for anyone who needs it. I would certainly say you can defy the odds, so dont give up hope.
I know this is still very early days, so wish me luck for this one getting stronger by the day.
Lots of luck and love to you all.
XX


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks for sharing Betty Grace and congratulations!!!


----------



## Smorkie

YEEEEEESSSSSSS it does feel amazing Lesley although I have to keep pinching myself. Just want to get over 2nd beta test hurdle thi Fri and of course actually see and most importantly hear our lil; ICSI Pixie/s. Watching my sister have two lovely kids over the past 6yrs has been hard to say the least. DH and I are a huge part of their lives and we love and treat them like our own but it is not the same. Its my 41st end of May and I can't wait for a double celebration    Was your ET 10May?  How are you coping with the dreaded   , resting or keeping busy?

 Bettygrace, its such an exiting time, I can't wait to have a scan pic in my hand, too. I think I will cry non stop! Reading success stories has beena a massive inspiration for me aswell. So what happens now after 6wk scan, do you have another booked in? Will blow you some bubbles for luck xxx


----------



## sosad

Congratulations!! Thanks for posting, its given me hope for another "one last try"


----------



## Buntyg

Hi ladies, 

Just thought  I should post as I am 5wks 2days pregnant and was 46 last Sunday, you can see my details on my signature. I decided to go straight to donor eggs because I felt it would be our best chance.  It took a while to mourn the loss of my own eggs but once I had decided I was so grateful to get the chance to use donor eggs   am still in disbelief as this was my first attempt with no previous fertility treatment.  We have 7 snow babies waiting for us too . I had my tx @ PFC in Czech republic.  Anyways it's still very early days but    that all goes well.

Smorkie - Congratulations on your BFP    good luck with the scan  

Lots of good wishes and Babydust to you all
BuntyG x


----------



## Smorkie

Please don't give up on your dreams Sosad! 
My dear friend Fee (Fiona in welwyn garden, who is currently on her 13th attempt at Serum in Athens) and I have had so many set backs and disappointments between us since we met in Spain during our first DE attempts at IB are both of the opinion that we would never give up trying whatever it took. I am







she gets good news tomorrow. The way we dealt with bfn's was always to have plans b, c and sometimes even d in place and found that focussing on next steps helped us grieve what we had lost but gave us strength to keep solidering on. And talking/posting to others in the same situation. This site has been invaluable. Thank you FF xxx

Hi Bunty   on your good news! Were you recently on the 2WW with Tx thread?
I know what you mean about accepting having to go for DE. I don't know if the kind and generous donors will ever realise what amazing people they are to have given us this chance to realise our dreams. 
Through IB the Spanish clinic we started DE tx with, I know of 3 ladies 48+ who have been successful, 2 of which even twice now!

When's your next scan? xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

wish there was an oldies own eggs 'success thread', at approaching 42 i am getting worried all the people announcing success seem to be using DE... which for me would seem like something other than success! i know there might be a time when i come around to the idea but i just don't want to give up on the idea of having my own baby.


----------



## Smorkie

Hi Goldbunny, I'm sure I've seen a thread for OE over 40 on here somewhere. I have also heard that Penny at Serum, Athens has success with OE 'older' ladies and even does tandem cycles so at day of ET you get to choose the best embryos which could well be from your own eggs xx


----------



## Sezy

Hello ladies,
It's been a while since I posted on this thread - back then it was me looking for inspiration, and reading about other women's success stories really helped me   
So now, its time to return the favour!
As you can see from my signature, we had a bit of  a journey with heartbreak along the way, but in the end, on our third ICSI, we were blessed with our beautiful daughter in February 2011,about 10 weeks before my 41st birthday.  All our attempts were with my own eggs.  Because of my two losses, Bart's put me on a low dose of steroid (dexamethasone) from the start of stimms through to the first 6 weeks of my pregnancy - this is said to help with implantation, stop the body rejecting the embryo and is also said to improve the quality of the eggs, though the last time I looked this was somewhat controversial!
Freja is now almost 15 months and the light of our lives   
I hope this helps any ladies out there who are feeling the way I did when we were on our journey.
Good luck to you all!
Sezy
xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

I am pregnant after 8 trials.. See the history.. Finally we are close to complete our family. 

Don't give up your dream. But be wise.. Find out all the information all the missing links.. Thank with all the info try again.. 

Wishing you all lots and lots of luck..

Sezy,
Freja is looking so beautiful and so grown up...

Love to you all...

Kukixx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Smorkie, I am still in DR, my EC is 4th June.  My consultant thinks I have a very good chance with my own eggs, despite my grand old age (45)due to my AMH and FSH levels (however I know its still a lottery).  I had already been told to give up by the NHS without any tests, but took one last gamble and had the tests privately, thank God I didn't listen to the nhs.  I do understand that I have been very very  lucky to have been given a second chance.

Gold bunny if I conceive I will start the thread  

Congrats to all you successful ladies and thanks for sharing


----------



## mfmcmoo

Congrats to all the ladies who have recently posted successes. Just a quick one - (as I have lost this post 4 times - it will be the somewhat abridged version). I rushed into my first IVF cycle as I panicked at reaching age 40, with no prep or research etc. It failed. I then went on a mission and did huge amounts of research and prepped my body - vitamins, acupuncture, no caffeine, limited alcohol, exercise. The two key things for me I think were taking DHEA and aspirin. Also, started taking CoQ10 and L'arginine about 2 months before. Although the 2nd IFV also failed (I believe partly because ER was too soon), my eggs were much better quality. 2 months later, I fell pregnant naturally and have a beautiful 6 month old baby girl now.
Do your research and prep your body so that it is in the best possible shape for conceiving and hosting a baby. Also, get your other half into shape too. Good luck.


----------



## Flametrees

Hi mfmcmoo

Just wandered onto this thread. Always great to hear stories like yours. Can you tell me what dose of DHEA and where you sourced it ? Just had BFN couple of weeks ago..should be making the most of being immediately post-IVF to conceive naturally but haven't had the mojo to go getting myself prepared...

Flametrees x


----------



## mfmcmoo

Got it online at Biovea. Take 75mg per day spread out during the day (3X25mg) (but not before going to sleep as disturbs sleep). Check the DHEA thread to see some side effects and advice on when to take. Also to add - I took CoQ10 and L'arginine - which, also have had some amazing results with improving egg quality.

Good luck


----------



## nevergiveup1

Hi ladies,

I always said I would give up ivf at 40 due to the poor stats!! Well we conceived my DD with a surrogate using my eggs at 38. My surromom gave birth when I was 39 and 4 months and we decided to try with the same surrogate for a sibling.

I wanted to try before I turned 40 and the first cycle we did was a month before I turned 40. We decided to try for 18months for a sibling and then give up. To be honest I didnt really think it would work as I thought my eggs were fried!!  

We did 3 freshrounds and one frozen round. We did have a few chemicals on the cycles.
We conceived on the last fresh cycle one month before I turned 41! I kept thinking it wouldnt stay.  
Never once did I think after 14 fresh rounds of IVF I would finish off with twins!!    

We had a scan at 15 weeks and they are good size and I cannot actually believe we beat the odds and what is the precentage chance of falling pregnant with twins at 41!

There is hope out there for us oldies!

On this last round I did a LOT of walking on the treadmill during stims. Some days I did 1.5hours. I have never done this before on any other cycle. I was wanting to get some oxygen to my ovaries. I didnt let my heartrate get above 120 and did it over the entire day, so 20 mins first thing, then 10 mins early morning, 20 mins during lunch, 20 mins in the afternoon ect ect.

I was hoping to trick my body in thinking it was young!!!     I have never done much excersize in my life, but am of normal weight. Well it worked!! I ate cashews everyday. and made myself lots of fresh homemade thai soups, so lots of lemongrass, lime leaves and lime juice. I ate a fresh fruitsalad everyday too!

I had stopped accupuncture although I did do accupuncture and chinese herbs back before my DD was conceived.

At the start of the cycle I told Dr to measure my FSH and it was 14.68... I was very upset! I thought the cycle would never work. I even said to my husband that I didnt think we had many more cycles left in me and it was going to be either the LAST cycle or maybe at a  push we will finish up on a round figure and do round 15 as our finale round!!

TWINS!! who would have known, things like that happenned to someone else!!

Lots of luck, courage and determination to all the ladies out there on this journey.  It is still possible in your 40s, dont give up hope!!


----------



## Sezy

I also took all the stuff that *mfmcmoo *took and believe it made a whole lot of difference - I also took wheatgrass and Pregnacare preconcieve vits (they have the l'arginine and some other stuff in them, but I took extra!) and had lots of acupuncture before and after treatment and during my pregnancy.
Good luck to all you lovely ladies!

P.S. Thanks Kuki - she is soooooo beautiful, love her to bits


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi ladies
Just wanted to add to my earlier post. I also took CoQ10 and L'arginine for 2 months prior to my BFP. The reason I mention this is that I have since done more reading and seems like, although their are few controlled studies done, other ladies seem to be having great success with these two things (as well as the other vits mentioned in my earlier post). I just thought that these 2 additional things may have caused the "tipping point". Studies in Canada are advocating 600mg of CoQ10 a day - I don't think I took that much (maybe around 200mg for me). I also took selenium, but think that this was more for my thyroid control.

Also thought I would add the use of agnus castus (chaste tree berry), I have read loads of blogs where woman who have irregular menstruation cycles (either too long or too short) have used this and have had amazing results in getting things regulated and subsequently falling pregnant. 35mg/day, But only for the first 14 days up until ovulation (NOT after).

Hope this helps


----------



## PeaPea

Hi all 40 plus ladies,

Thought I would bring you some good news to increase the PMA for those ladies ttc.

On the 22nd May of had 3 day ET of 3 grade 1 embies from DE IVF at Dogus IVF Centre in Northern Cyprus. My first IVF of any kind ever.

Well I never ever thought I would ever be saying this on here. I am 47 yrs old and and although I haven't been trying to get pregnant ALL my adult life I was trying to get pregnant through my 20s and although I stopped trying once I had adopted, once I met DP in 2009 I have been trying again since Dec 2009 till 3 months before going to Dogus so it has felt like I have altogether been trying all my life!  I never imagined in my wildest dreams that I could give you all this news but I cracked this morning cos DP was going away until Monday night and I could feel I wasn't going to cope and if it was positive then he could go with good news with him. If it was a negative then I would tell myself I did it too early anyway, so that is how I braced myself.
So..... at 9 days past ET, and 12 days post fertilisation I can give you all the good news that we have a  
There were lots of tears and hugs with me and DP and he has driven off glowing  We both can't quite believe it despite all my symptoms which were pointing towards a positive but which can equally be caused by all the meds.

I hope this gives hope to all those 40 plus ladies out there and particularly those 45 plus ladies. Never give up. Keep the faith!!! 

PeaPea x


----------



## bundles

Whoop whoop PeaPea            At the risk of being labelled a know-it-all Saggitarian - I told you so       But in the nicest possible way    
   
xx


----------



## rungirl

Just wanted to post  - great news PeaPea!!!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## PeaPea

Thanks ladies!! It's gradually sinking in tonight. So elated 
Boobies been so sore the last few days that I bought a hi impact sports bra today. The relief!!  


PeaPea x


----------



## Kaybee

Hey WOW!! Peapea... I have just seen your fantastic news. Dogus comes up trumps again!!

Well done. Congratulations!!

Kaybee x


----------



## PeaPea

Thanks Kaybee! 

How are you keeping?

PeaPea x


----------



## malabar girl

BIG CONGRATS PEAPEA hope you have a smooth pg    Malabar


----------



## Betrys

PeaPea, that's amazing news! Wow! Well, know that we're all here for you - every symptom of the way! xx   

Where do I get CoQ10 and L'arginine from? Live in W Africa for work, but coming over soon and will visit my IVF clinic to discuss using FET with our 3 frosties (from my first ever cycle of IVF) so can stock up on CoQ10 and L'arginine.

x


----------



## wreckedbudgie

pea pea what wonderful news     all the way for you.
I have had IVF x 2...First was   but had a miscarriage...Second IVF was   so was gutted.
Now about to embark on DE at Reprofit so lets hope it will be a   once more....

Hope all goes well for all the rest of you lovely ladies too


----------



## Twinnies

Hi Ladies,

I thought I had posted on this thread but I have just realised mine has gone somewhere else 

Anyway I wanted to share my good news, hoping it will give hope to other "golden oldies". After 6 years of heartache - 7 IVF cycles, numerous FETs, various miscarriages and even one cervical pregnancy I am finally pregnant at 46.5 yrs old and hoping this ones a keeper!
Our latest beta for 17days post 5day transfer was 12.365 and our first scan is scheduled for Thurs 7th. Am absolutely petrified things will go wrong again. We had DE with PGD (hubby has chrom probs) in Spain

Huge congrats to the other ladies who have gotten BFPs  and to the ones who havent (just yet) please dont give up hope!

Twinnies


----------



## bundles

Woohoo Twinnies, huge congrats   I think this thread is great for giving people hope and reinforcing that you should never give up hope    Good luck for Thursday   I'm sure you will be fine.
xx


----------



## malabar girl

welcome twinnies and good luck for thursday I am    and sending you lots of     you are still young at 46.5    I had my dd at 8 weekd short of my 50th and now she is 14months and I am almost 23 weeks pg again. Never give up on your dreams sometimes they just take longer to reach good luck everyone xxxxx Malabar


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello ladies, I hope you & your babies are fine! Congrats pea pea on your bfp -DE  
Malabar girl, bundles... I see you are fine . Nausea still kills me   at 14-15 weeks, baby is fine, I had NT scan& 2test, but due to my age(47) I will have an amnio  this month. There is a lot of dispute about how good NTscan&2test are. The NT scan alone picks up about 75 per cent of babies with Down's syndrome. The blood test alone picks up about 60 per cent. If you put the two tests together, the detection rate can be as high as 85 per cent. However, the accuracy of the NT scan depends on many factors, including the skill of the doctor performing the scan and the quality of the scanning machine used.  
The accuracy of amniocentesis is about 99.4%, risk of mmc. max. 1%.


----------



## Twinnies

Thanks for the congrats ladies!  It's such an inspiration to read your stories and see how positive you are  


Dont think I will truly believe it until after the first scan   


Twinnies  to you all


----------



## PeaPea

Twinnies,

Congratulations on your BFP!!! Wonderful news!!      

Thanks ladies for all your lovely messages 


PeaPea x


----------



## Twinnies

Thanks PeaPea and congrats right back to you too  when do you have your first scan? 
I was having a bit of a wobble yesterday...suddenly came over all scared about having a first child so late  . Today I'm back to normal...totally overwhelmed and over the moon about being pregnant , however old I am! Has anyone else had the same type of wobble?

Malabar - was your "later" pregnancy much more complicated than your first children? How are you feeling with this one?

Good luck with your amnio Babygirlforme 

  to you all
Twinnies


----------



## daisyg

Babygirlforme

I would first ask yourself whether you would terminate if you had a bad result? Next I would find outwhat the miscarriage rate is for the doctor carrying out the amnio.  If you are not contemplating terminatation, I would really worry about risking this pregnancy?

No offence to those in the difficult situation of making these choices.  Just explaining my thoughts on these hard and sensitive choices.

Best of luck,


Dxx


----------



## PeaPea

Thanks for all the well wishes  It's all going well and yesterday I POAS again and it now says Pregnant 2-3   Spot on!

DaisyG, Yes, re the amnio test issue. DP and I were discussing this this morning and I personally couldn't consider terminating on the grounds of finding a problem so therefore I wouldn't want to risk no matter how slightly a miscarriage.  Some say it's so you can prepare, even if you don't terminate in that situation, but for me personally I wouldn't risk even slightly a miscarriage so that I can be more prepared if there was a problem.

No offence at all to anyone who has made that difficult decision. I am only saying what I personally would do. Not passing judgment.

Twinnies,  Yes, I occasionally have had the odd panic moment about my age. Either that I can cope physically or how old I will be when the child is 18. But most of the time I am cool with it all and feel and look younger than I actually am so i won't look out of place being pregnant. Anyone who ever finds out my age is always shocked and doesn't believe and guesses me at mid thirties. 

PeaPea x


----------



## Mish3434

Lovely Ladies, This thread is fast being overtaken with general PG talk, can I please respectfully ask you ladies to go over to the PAPAI area for the Over 40's ladies, here is the link for the current Pregnancy Chat thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267773.190

Thanks
Shelley


----------



## Twinnies

PeaPea - lucky you  looking much younger than your age....please can I have the brand of your face cream    I've been living in the sun for the past 25 years so I have more than a passing resemble to a raisin   


Looks like we're being thrown off this page for too much chatting   I'm not sure how this works does one of us have to open a new thread somewhere else?  How will I know where you've all gone?  You cant disppear just yet I need to pick your brains about all things pregnancy-related!!!


Twinnies


----------



## Mish3434

Twinnies said:


> Looks like we're being thrown off this page for too much chatting  I'm not sure how this works does one of us have to open a new thread somewhere else? How will I know where you've all gone? You cant disppear just yet I need to pick your brains about all things pregnancy-related!!!
> 
> Twinnies


Twinnies, It's not so much the chatting it's just the topic of conversation. If you click on the link I posted it takes you to the Pregnancy thread for the Over 40's. Please feel free to carry on chatting over there 

The purpose of this thread was to post success stories rather than it being for general Pregnancy Chat 

Shelley x


----------



## Twinnies

Sorry Shelley - definitely guilty as charged    I'm sure it says somewhere you're only supposed to post your story and nothing else but I just hadnt seen it. Will go onto the other thread...


Twinnies


----------



## Mish3434

Thanks Twinnies


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello ladies  , hi dasyg-yes I would terminate my preg. if the amnio result is  , I got a bad cold, and I read that I cannot take any meds for it  
New discovery instead of amnio and without risk-
http://www.newkerala.com/news/newsplus/worldnews-33892.html

Good luck to all 

/links


----------



## mandimoo

Hello everyone, 

I just wanted to add my success to the 40+ success stories and give hope to us slightly older ladies.

I had not really had the maternal instinct, but DH was keen so a couple of years ago I stopped taking contraception and decided to let fate show her had.  Literally one month later I fell pregnant.  I could not believe it and still wasn't totally sure it was what I wanted but it didn't take me long to get used to it and then get nervously, happily, excited.  Sadly the brown spotting started then and to cut a long story short I lost this pregnancy and my right tube to ectopic.

However, that short time of being pregnant really changed something in me, like a switch had been turned on and I could scarcely wait to recover from the operation and try again.  Nothing happened for ages and we were referred and accepted for IVF.

I had my first IVF treatment and felt so incredibly lucky that yet again I had fallen pregnant.  This was another short lived joy and sadly I lost this pregnancy to a miscarriage at 10 weeks.

After this I found that my remaining tube was completely blocked and I would never conceive naturally and was diagnosed with antiphospholipid antibodies (sticky blood) which further added to the complications.

Eventually we started our 2nd round of IVF and I have been so lucky and blessed to have fallen pregnant yet again.  Each day I feel a little more confident that it is third time lucky for us and we will see this one through.  I am 15.1/2 weeks now.

Good luck to any 40+ ladies out there who are still trying.  Stay strong and positive.


----------



## malabar girl

HI mandimoo and good luck with your pg. I am 10 years older than you and I am 24 weeks pg and I have a 15 month old as well as 19 and 12 all girls so I do not know what this one is will wait till the day it is born.

Babygirlforme - I hope that the amnio result comes back with a good result and making the decison to terminate is not a easy one but I am with you 100% as I worked in disabilities for many years and I had to make that decison after an amnio and had to go through a termination at 17 weeks and I have never regreted my choice or should I say joint choice with DH good luck xxxxxx ,malabar


----------



## SweetD

Thanks for being such amazing inspiration - all your success stories buoyed me up over the past months.

It is time to give back now and I'm delighted to say after going abroad for Tandem [OE and DE with the option to use whichever eggs looked best] I'm now almost 10 weeks pregnant. In the end we were able to have 3 embryos put back, OE ones. I am 49 and was not able to stay in the UK and get OE treatment hence we went abroad. My specific obstetric history lent itself to tandem. Long story, it was worth a shot and here we are expecting triplets. Yes you read right, three babies.

I have chronic nausea, often retching etc and feel like a wet rag but am great all the same.

Do NOT give up ladies. Miracles happen exactly when they are meant. Feel free to PM if you'd like inspiration and/or help

with love
SweetD


----------



## pancake2

WOW! SweetD - such an inspirational post and what a wonderful result.  3 little healthy beans!  hope the sickness eases for you soon x


----------



## valswife

congratulations sweetD triplets rock


----------



## Mish3434

SweetD, Huge congratulations on your Triplet PG   we have Pregnancy thread for the over 40's here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267773.230 there are quite a few ladies posting on there at the moment so feel free to join in 

Shelley x


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies
            I had my little girl with my 2nd icsi at 40 years ..... and now just discovered i'm pregnant with my 4th icsi and last at 41 with a hpt,i'm going for bloods on tues.... life does begin after 40..... a great age for parenting so hang in there ladies and i wish you all success


----------



## Twinnies

SweetD - what fantastic news, congrats  Come on over to the Over 40's preg chat!

Wishforamiracle - huge congrats to you too   let us know how your bloods go tomorrow

Twinnies


----------



## memebaby

hello all
wanted to post of  my success purely to try and give hope that it really can and does work for us over 40's. I had my 1st IVF in May/June and got my bfp  2 days ago . I did long protocol and got 6 eggs from which 4 fertilised and I had 2 embys transfered at day 3. I will be 43 in November and my dp has got 95% sperm antibodies. SO not the greatest of odds

I am excited and scared about the road ahead  but I know how emotionally draining this process is and how easy it is to feel despondent. I always used to try and think" it has to work for some of us"................and it does so I hope this helps us lovely older ladies to keep the faith


----------



## babygirlforme

congrats memebaby, good luck


----------



## Buntyg

Hi Babygirlforme, 

I'm really pleased to hread all your tests were okay.  I have been checking this thread for your updates.  I'm a year younger than you and had my first tx in April with DEIVF.  I did get a BFP but m/c at about 6.5 weeks and Erpc at 9 wks.  Am undecided whether to try again as am feeling a bit old and tired at the moment. 

Anyway just wanted to send you Congratulations and very good wishes  

BuntyG


----------



## Perky polis

Hi I'm 45 and trying to reconcile myself with choices I've made. Ive had my first scan and I have 1 follicle only showing and half way through my stimulation cycle. The nurse said I should consider whether I go ahead or not. I would like your thoughts and advice. Is there anyone out there who has been successful at this age with low odds? Thanks 
*
Age at BFP: 45 
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):IVF 
How many tx before BFP: 
Reason for IF:My age 
Previous children / pregnancies:3 no children no miscarriages all my choice 
Protocol used: long 
Medication: down regs nefar elin 450g menopur 
ACU: 
FSH level prior to tx: low and amh 11.7 
Number of eggs retrieved: 
Number fertilized: 
Embryos put back: *

13/6/2006 - I have updated with suggestions from below.
[/quote]


----------



## bundles

Hi Perky,
Not sure I can be of much help but do you know what your AMH is ? For me this was the decider to go DE, which as you can see I got first time lucky    Hope you get the answers you need  
xx


----------



## babygirlforme

dear buntyg don't give up, you are young,    it's important  , sorry about mc  
dear bundles nice to see you are fine  

  to all


----------



## Buntyg

Hi Perky polis,

I went straight to DEPICSI with an amh of 3.5 last year.  I was naive in all ivf related matters and took the  advice given that I should go straight to donor.  I am better informed now and may have given it one go with my own eggs if possible or tandem which I have only just found out about ( using own and donor eggs) sorry if you know about this.  I do have a DS(20) and am 46.  I did get pregnant on my first tx @PFC Czech republic but miscarried.  I had my tx abroad as didn't want to wait 6months for a donor in the uk.
Also I felt I would have a better chance with young eggs

Hope that helps a bit, Good Luck, 

BuntyG x


----------



## daisyg

Buntyg

If you have miscarried with donor eggs, I really wouldn't cycle again until you have had some basic tests to find out why you may have miscarried otherwise you are in danger of repeating this sadly.

Whether using OE or DE, there are some issues which cause failure but are treatable.  The GP can do many of these tests.

Has your DH been karyotyped and has he had any sperm dna fragmentation testing?
Thyroid checks - check TSH, T3, T4 and antithyroid antibodies.  Ideally TSH should be between 1 and 2.  Thyroid issues are very common in women over 40 and should be checked before you cycle.

Clotting issues? APS, MTHFR, anticardiolipins, FVL etc etc.
Infection - you and DH (ureaplasma, mycoplasma, chlamydia etc)
Uterine - have you had a recent hysteroscopy to check for fibroids, polyps etc?
Autoimmune - Antinuclear antibodies, RA factor, etc etc.

Perky Polis,

As you know, your chances of live birth with own eggs via ivf are incredibly low. Hardly any clinics in the world report much success at this age.  BUT if you have the financial and emotional strength for one go with OE you may want to for closure which is incredibly important before moving on.

You have got pregnant before (not sure how recently?).

You need to be with an excellent clinic for over 40s own egg, i.e. the Lister, ARGC etc.

However, with one follie would the clinic recommend converting to trigger and IUI instead??

Also, you were on the long protocol which usually is NOT recommended for women over 42.  Short protocol is often better.

But you are 45 and that is the strongest indicator for success which is unlikely I am really sorry to say.

Daisy
x

Best,
Daisy
xxx


----------



## alexine

Daisy I really respect your experience and knowledge of IVF with OE and DE but there are a couple women on FF right now who are pregnant with OE... one at 49 with triplets and another at 50 with a singleton. Uncommon situations, but nevertheless happening! If I am able to be candid, who are we to say to another woman...you chances are almost zero but if you want to go ahead one more time for closure then go for it? 
I'm sorry I don't mean to get a debate going,or to be antagonistic, but for me it comes across as being somewhat presumptuous. Maybe those are issues for her consultant to address?
xxA


----------



## daisyg

Fair point Alexine, and certainly I really, really don't want to offend or preach to anyone.  Goodness knows this journey is tough enough without that!

I agree with you that know one knows their own individual chances of having a baby and that they must go with their gut feeling in concert with their docs.

My main point though (for which I make no apology) is that often women who have failed or miscarried with OE are told that DE will solve all problems.  Sometimes this is true and it is simply a matter of age.

BUT sometimes something else is wrong which can be fixed in order to give best chance of success.

That is why I always advocate as much testing as possible to eliminate causes of failure and miscarriage before cycling - wheter OE or DE.

Kindest wishes to all.

Daisy
xxxx


----------



## bundles

Hi Girls   can see both sides here & just wanted to clarify mysituation further. I had had two early miscarriages at 42 & 43yrs so was fortunate enough to be investigated by the NHS and found to have Antiphospholipid Syndrome. Having tried Clomid & other basic methods was advised (rightly or wrongly - now on reflection) by my local private clinic that my only option was DE. This I pursued myself, ending up in Spain and injecting daily with Clexane to counteract the APLS (plus otherrecommended meds)  which has obviously been successful   Perhaps I could have tried OE & perhaps I could have been affected by other immune issues (which sadly many on these threads have) but at 46 time was not on my side & I have absolutely no regrets with my decision, and I suspect that in just a few weeks, if pressed would say 'donor eggs schmoaner eggs'   Like everything else in life these are personal decisions, made hopefully with as much information as possible.   to all xx


----------



## Buntyg

Bundles,

I have hashimoto's disease since 25yrs and thyroid issues since 12 (goitre).  Presently, my thyroid is run at slightly over replaced and constantly monitored.  DH sperm was tested at two clinics so although slight fragmentation PICISI was used to correct this (hopefully).  I have had womb checked no polyps etc.  All other STD bloods etc protocol for clinic.  The only tests I haven't had are autoimmune  as I know I have autoimmune disease.  

My plan is to liase with the clinic and take meds for immune issues anyway.  Am I right in thinking This could be increasing steroid dose? Intralipids? Clexane? 

I have 7 frosties waiting and my clinic think I was just unlucky as the embryo didn't get to heartbeat.  While I'm waiting to hear back from my clinic I'm starting to think about trying a fresh cycle with my own eggs and using the frosties at the same time.  This is because I now think an amh 3.5 wasn't too low (although testes last year).

Would be very interested in everyone's comments

Thanks, BuntyG


----------



## Buntyg

Haha - obviously didn't have testes last year  

Should have read as tests!  It's the iPad self correct


----------



## alexine

Perky polis wishing you all the very best with your cycle!     
xxA


----------



## Pinktc25

Hi Ladies

I have been looking through this thread and wanted to leave a message on how inspiring it/you are.

I have my own success story failing pregnant naturally at 43.  Our beautiful son was born a couple of days off my 44 birthday and I had the easiest pregnancy and birth amongst my anti-natal group.

Now at 47 I have embarked on natural IVF, after two false starts we managed to get two eggs, which both fertilised and tomorrow I will got for my blood test.

According to my consultant my chances of success are around 1%, but I have always felt really positive about my ability to get pregnant.  Over the last two weeks as my positivity has dropped I have read your posts to remind me that it can happen, so thank you very much for being there.

I hope to be back here to post again.


----------



## bundles

Wow Pinktc, Good luck for tomorrow & do let us know how you get on   Sending you lots of    
xx


----------



## VWilko

Good Evening Ladies

Hope you don't mind me butting in on your thread.............I'm 37 (but been described be clinic as on the old side ).  Not sure if this will aspire you or not or even send you some hope but a lady who is a friend of a colleague sent me an email as she is in her 40's and gave birth to a boy via IVF.  As I have a low AMH she added the following which has really helped me:-
"They had just done an egg collection from a 48 year old lady and had around 20 eggs, which is amazing. And yet another lady who was 29 had produced just 4. It shows that everyone is an individual and whilst you can apply statistics to the success of IVF, at the end of it everyone is an individual and it can work better for some rather than others, but not necessarily in the way which you would expect!"

It just shows it can happen.  Lots of love and best wishes to you all on this emotional roller-coaster called IVF!! 

Vanessa XX


----------



## Momogirl

Hi 40+ amazing ladies,

Just felt compelled to post and thank you so much for your success stories, finally some inspiration and glimmer of hope and making me cry in my pms state. I have been waiting 3 months to cycle at ARGC, for my FSH and Oestradiol levels  to say Yes go - you may still have a chance... as my clock ticks... 

I wanted to ask you successful 40+ BFPs and new Mamas for a nugget of advice, if you had to pick a specific thing that you believe really really helped you get pregnant - anything - what would it be? A certain supplement or drug, a Dr or clinic, a DP, faith, meditation, a holiday... Something that made the difference...?

Good luck, and magical, sticky baby dust to you all!!    

With Gratitude,

mmg xox


----------



## bundles

Hi MMG  
I really believe you are what you eat, so whilst a good diet is important, it is equally important not to beat yourself up when you have something 'naughty' The blood group diet works on the principle that your body works best when you don't tax it - which makes perfect sense, so for me less additives/chemicals & more natural was the way to go. And the one thing you can't do without is a strong positive mental attitude. Visualise things happening & be relaxed. I used Paul McKenna's I can make you more positive (or something like that!) which really made me feel calm & positive. I listened to it every night & it helped me to sleep too !
So the best of luck   & stay strong xx


----------



## Scottish

Hi,

I'm 40 we started trying late for a baby.  After 9 months of trying went to the doc manged to get 2 back to back cycles of IVF on the NHS before I turned 40 in sept last year, in fact I started 2nd cycle a week before I was 40. The clinic were great.  IVF didn't work for us, equally I have not been diagnosed with an issues except being older. Swimmers are all fine AMH was about right for a 39 year old at that time, it was low about 9.6 but i still produced eggs and we got 16 and 10 on collection.  We then persude looking at immunes the results came back with a few things picked out as not perfect but neither myself and partner who are both scientist were convinced on all those theorys, for us it just wasn't happening, oh and the doc doing the tests actually doesn't understand the immunology and we asked good questions from a scientific nature and he got a little uncomfortable, saying it just works doesn't work for me having a success of just about the average isn't a break through in my eyes.  I also truly believed I would get pregnant and I also after the journey so far was more than ever convinced that we were normal. So we thought one more gomof IVF and the Zeta West Clinic in London was where we thought we should go back after the immune results we both felt we didn't fit the protocol as nothing really was wrong, however we were getting the full cocktail of drugs which made me feel like I was ill. anyway which I think there is it always the case you get the full cocktail so what bother with £2k of immune tests. I wasn't convinced so went back to Herts and Essex and had a very frank and nice conversion with a Dr there he was really honest, I asked him to be.  He basically said no one really know why some can't get pregnant if we did IVF would 100% successful, he said steroids (prednisone) and some low dose heparin seem to help not sure why.  So on that basis I felt reassured in fact it confirmed what I kinda new from my own research.  Anyway we were going to try a natural cycle but I just didn't feel motivated to get on with it, the fear of failure, heart ache and cost was so off putting that I did nothing as doing nothing felt right, which isnt norm for me. Had we done the Zeta West protocol  I would have been on the pill in Apr and May, however we did nothing and I'm now 12 weeks pregnant today.  I had an early scan all viable, got my main scan Monday and I'm anxious but  I'm pregnant and everything is ok so far and we did it naturally. I believe stress was stopping me getting pregnant and I also took 1/2 an aspirin every day before I ovulated in March and Apr so that may have helped who knows.  Don't give up and think twice about getting on that IVF treadmill it is addictiv, women are desperate I was there.  Also since I've been pregnant I just worry myself most days so actually I'm still too scared to enjoy...I wonder when I will enjoy! It's not a miracle, but it does happen and deep down I never gave up hope.  I hope my story will help some of you believe it can happen and we were resigned to having a very full life with out a child and were getting exicited about what opportunitys we may have so either way life would have been just great.


----------



## shortbutsosweet

Momo  girl,
I took per conception pills for 3 months and my partner took male equivalent.
I had a HSG, we stopped talking about ivf and had lots of sex! Especially around the time of london riots,
Our son is now 10 weeks old!


----------



## Momogirl

Thank you all so much ladies for your stories and encouragement!! Really so helpful... 

Funny thing is that i had kind of resigned myself to moving on... End up starting 1st cycle yesterday at ARGC. I sat and meditated, ready to be turned away, and had a snack before taking blood tests... my FSH/Oe was right on border! 

Now short protocol stimming, it's a whole different roller coaster... Milk, water and high protein... Any thoughts on eating meat during stimming stage? 

SBS - you mean pre-conception vitamin supplements?? What brand?

Bundles - Thanks I also looked up some Louise L Hay, she's very inspiring...

Congrats to all you pregnant 40+s and new Mums. Hope I will have a success story to add here.

xoxoxox      x mmg


----------



## L-J

Hello Ladies,


Just want to add to the theme of 'there is always some hope for us oldies'.....


I am 43, and am currently looking at my 5 day old baby    


I also have a three year old daughter, born a week before my 40th birthday.


Both pregnancies were conceived naturally, but that doesn't mean that I haven't already been on a long and difficult infertility journey.... I just got very lucky at the end of it!


This second full term pregnancy wasn't without its difficulties (lack of amniotic fluid, caused by a prematurely calcifying placenta, caused as a result of my 'age', apparently  ).  But, everything has turned out well in the end.


Both pregnancies were total shocks, and I can't pinpoint why I got pregnant in those particular months, and not others.....  I would say that having a reduced stress lifestyle may have had something to do with it (compared to the years when we were TTC unsuccessfully, failed IVFs etc etc), also I had a lot of acupuncture prior to my first successful pregnancy (but none at all for my second!).  


So, no real clues, I'm afraid, BUT my two children are living proof that age in itself is not always the barrier to fertility that we are made to believe it is!


I wish all of you lovely ladies much luck and baby dust in your journeys towards having a family...... Never give up hope!


L-J x


----------



## MillyMollyM

Hi girls,

L-J - what a lovely story. Congratulations!

I'm going to be 45 in a couple of months time and was wondering how many people have had a successful IUI so close to their 45th birthday? I want to have another IUI cycle but am wondering just how low the chances of success are and whether it would be worth the money. Since I have immune problems it will end up being at least 2k. I have moderate adenomyosis as well.

Any information about any IUI (or IVF) cycles that anyone's had aged 44 - or 45 - would be brilliant.

Lots of luck everyone,

MMM


----------



## SweetD

Hi Gang,
A quick drop by to say, keep the faith, and follow your dreams.

I keep myself pretty quiet on the topic of age and OE success but really want to provide hope that there can be success for us much older ladies. I'm the 49 year young gal nearly 16 weeks pregnant with triplets. 

I recommend Marisa Peer and her work just in case this is a help.

To all of you pregnant, congrats and to those wondering what next I wish you strength and oodles of positive vibes.
xxx

Attachme


----------



## mandimoo

SweetD - right back atcha with the strength and positive vibes.... and "congratulations" "congratulations" "congratulations" !


----------



## Ka40

WOW!  this is just what ai needed today.  Great idea.  Thank you.  I had some bad news today and im finding it hard to stay positive.  This has given me the boost i need to keep fighting.
You lot are fab xxxxx


----------



## babygirlforme

L-J CONGRATS  , so good news... I am +24 weeks preg., baby is fine, I know it is a boy (amnio test) and has no genetic diseases, but I am worried, due to my age and my cv.
good luck ladies


----------



## Angels4Me

WOW babygirl, thats fabulous news. Had to be a boy tho being as ur title 'babygirl'.  Well done.  Im now 47 so would love any tips that might have helped you
all the best for a healthy pregnancy
angels x


----------



## babygirlforme

hello *ladies* , *bundles* 47 y has a healthy baby 
*Angels4me*-how are your thyroidea hormons, fertility hormons, antibodies, hysteroscopy of your uterus-I got nat. preg. after I lost all my hopes, now I am almost 26 w and cannot change my nickname  Good luck! 

xx to all


----------



## MrsOgotherbabies

Babygirlforme...Congrats on your healthy pregnancy. If you go to Profile then account settings you can change your name..I have down it a couple of times.

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and baby
Christina


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi *MrsOgotherbabies /Christina , * many thanks , congrats on your healthy twins, you must be very happy 

TO ALL


----------



## malabar girl

HI there all
Hope you are doing well BGFM
AFM I have got my csection booked in for the 25th of september so not that long for me to go and spring is almost here in OZ so looking forward to seeing who I have inside as we do not know the sex of the bub. I have never known I like the surprise but I have 3 girls what are the odds?? 3 different husbands too    The main thing for me is that I am healthy and so is the bub we will love who ever they are. ( I would not know what to do with a boy   )


----------



## tw4bb

Hello all

Wanted to say at 44 yrs old (me) and 48 (husband), we went for donor embryo at Reprofit in Czechoslovakia.  I am pleased to say the first attempt worked (after 3 failed ICSI with our own eggs/sperm 15 years before)!  We now have two healthy boys who were born 02/05/12, 7wks premature due to my developing pre-eclampsia and being in hospital from early April.  Despite being donor embryo, one looks a bit like me and is darker and one looks like my husband and is lighter, it's very odd as we did not match on skin colour due to my being a 'funny' mixture of asian, chinese, portuguese and scottish, lol!  Some family were a bit against donor, but are totally smitten by the boys now.

We could not wish for more and my boys are very good sleeping through the night already!!!

Good luck to those pursuing treatment and congratulations to those who have come through with a successful outcome.

Tania


----------



## babygirlforme

*dear malabargirl*  -so exciting for you to see your baby-boy or girl, how many weeks you'll be on 25.09 ? GOOD LUCK!   

HI *tw4bb/TANIA*-wonderful news, congrats 

_lots of luck everyone_


----------



## malabar girl

BGFM - I will be 38.6 weeks as here in oz they will only let older mums go to 39 weeks so just 1 day short as this is the day the Dr operates I am happy it is so close now.
Tania it is weird isn't it that our babies end up looking like us. This is why I have not told anyone about donor as people see what they want to see. My daughter looks just like my bio dd that is almost 20 years old. Will be interesting to see what this next bub looks like as different donor but I am not fussy my husband just want another child.

Good luck everyone and you are never to old don't give up on the dream.
Love malabar


----------



## Momogirl

Wow great stories on here! So inspiring!!

BGFM - Wow your history is intense, you are such a strong woman!! That's amazing here's to a healthy pregnancy and birth. Where are you located? When are you due??

tw4bb - Was also very inspired and touched by your story! When I was considering DE this is what I needed to hear - were you able to find part East Asian DE, or dark features? I continually see success stories coming from Reprofit...

Thanks to everyone else. This thread has really helped me. I'm just early BFP 6weeks, ICSI will OE, but I think everything is going alright...     It's going to be nerve-wracking until at least 12 weeks, especially for many of us who have MC before... Any advice for early days much appreciated!! 

Happy BAnk Holiday xoxoxo


----------



## babygirlforme

*dear malabargirl* almost 39 weeks your c-sec., so close, good luck  . I love what you say-"you are never to old don't give up on the dream".

*momogirl congrats*-yes, it's going to be nerve-wracking , in my case until I see the baby alive and healthy in my arms  , now I am 26-27wks, I want this time C-section as soon as possible, when the baby is ok, I can't wait until 39wks. 

_lots of luck everyone_


----------



## Misi

Hi, after 5 mc with OE and 4 failed DEIVF we had gorgeous boy using donor embryo at age 45. Now going for no. 2 at age 47 although now menopausal so will keep fingers crossed   Good Luck to all of us


----------



## babygirlforme

*misi* congrats and good luck again, wonderful news


----------



## malabar girl

Congrats Misi you are only young still time for a few more bubs   
BGFM - how are you doing hope your well
AFM 3 weeks to go and counting I just am starting to feel a little tired but will have lots of support after the birth so looking forward handing this bub over to DH for a while seeing I have done all the hard work so far   
Love and luck to all on your journeys


----------



## Oceana

Malabar
You now have my DH saying its a great idea not to know beforehand if   or   and have a surprise GRRR   Now how will I go in the future going 9 months with no good retail therapy


----------



## malabar girl

oceana you can still spend on white , green lemon etc just not pink or blue items. Or you can buy up and keep the reciepts and exchange when you find out what you are having. I have brought white grey items and a red pram. You can still find things to spend on good luck Malabar


----------



## bundles

Oceana - we didn't know until they brought her to me & I had no problem spending money beforehand    I'm glad we didn't find out, she was a beautiful surprise  
xx


----------



## ducks34

hi, congratulations to all you very lucky ladies. 
did anyone conceive naturally and if so, can you point to anything that you did differently that monrth?
(I suppose if there were something, everyone would be shouting it from the rooftops!) 

Thank you for any ideas and the very best of luck with the remainder of your pgcies.
May the weeks go quickly and the births - please God, no home births - safe and easy.  
xx


----------



## jellyb40

Hi I've read a lot on this forum but rarely posted I'm with the argc 42 and have got pregnant successfully on my second attempt with them.
Now 20 weeks I feel just about safe! And confident to offer a little argc advice!

So if u go with the argc u have to trust their advice. No point in cherry picking or moaning about tests. They do alot but they get the best results from them.

From what I could see there is no picking out the best candidates for better results. Me snd the girls who I cycles with were 37, 39, 40, 40,& 41. We all had immune issues some worse than others. Out of our group 4 out of 5 got pregnant me included. But me and another lady lost ours at 7 and 8 weeks mine due to embryo abnormalities. The other 2 now have 6 month old little boys. I went for a second round and this one lasted! my 2 other friends , I is now going for the surrogate option still stimming at argc,  and the other waiting til she's 40 as she want 3 embys transfered. 

I have had ivig treatment,  humeria injections and intralipids. Whilst pregnant steroids, gestone injections, clexine injections, ritodrine and Asprin. U name it I've probably had it! 

My nk cells have been fine these last few tests but I was tested every 3 weeks.

At the argc it's intense, fairly busy but worth it u are getting the best treatment in the uk and monitored every step of the way. It is expensive for all the blood tests and treatments and it was hard to find the money . Part of it I'm still paying off now, but for me I had to give myself the best chance I could have.

Extras I did were:
Accupuncture every week ( conviently situated a 5 min walk away in Harley street). I can't recommend enough doing this especially before and directly after transfer. 

Yoga and yoga meditation to keep me sane

Supplements of fresh royal jelly twice a day, multi vits, bananas, eggs and nuts!

Water water and more water specially when growing ur eggs!

So to some up, don't go to the argc if u can't take advice and are not prepared to wait. They won't stim u til ur fsh levels are good for them, and if ur not prepared for an intense month of stimming, transfer and post transfer checks.
Hope this helps and good luck to all who are trying xx


----------



## reb363

that's a really inspiring post to read - thanks for posting and congratulations on your amazing news


----------



## Oceana

Hi
Thanks Bundles, may be reassuring to know if DH sticks with that idea though not even sure when I'm going for another try yet, trying to loose weight I put on first and havent been doing a good job of it, why does bad food taste so good 

Malabar, 5 days to go   can''t believe it went so quick for you, (though you mightn't agree)


----------



## malabar girl

HI Oceana and everyone well tuesday is the day for me I am first operation of the morning so should be over and done with before 9am. Will text you with details so only 4 sleeps to go I am all ready to go bags packed eldest dd home from uni tonight for a week to help with LO and stay in the hospital overnight with me so DH can be at home of an evening with LO. SIL flying in on saturday to also help stock piled food cooked in the freezers so that is it for me.

Good luck everyone don't give up on your dreams I was married 4 years yesterday and at 51 I have managed to have 2 babies in just over that time.


----------



## Oceana

So soon, can't wait to hear if its another   or if you are in for a shock this time around. Malabar xxx


----------



## bundles

Good luck Malabar, will keep everything crossed for you  
xx


----------



## babygirlforme

GOOD LUCK MALABAR GIRL -


----------



## Oceana

Good news from MAlabar she asked me to spread.
Baby BOY for MAlabar weighing 7lb 4oz called Robert 
Congrats MAlabar xxxxxxx
Time for the bananas to dance


----------



## warey

Congrats Malabar! Wow, how wonderful for u! U have been my husband's inspiration! Thank u for inspiring us to take the next step! We will be in athens soooooooon and are so excited!


----------



## bundles

Hi Malabar   Huge congratulations       
Bet you & OH are thrilled to get a little boy   Hope you are fine & not in too much pain  
xx


----------



## babygirlforme

*wonderful news dear malabargirl, congrats*  
You must be so happy!


----------



## mfmcmoo

Lovely Malabargirl! Congratulations.
x


----------



## Kim01

Hi Ladies,
I have been trying to ring Lister hospital for a first fertility consultation appt but no one seems to pick up the phone.  Does anyone know the direct line.  Or would it be best to allow my GP to refer me instead.  What would you ladies suggest?  I would love to hear from anyone.  Thank you.  Regards.  Kim


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi all

Just a quick one - I put together a comprehensive list of supplements - included are quite a few of the latest things being tried by fertility clinics to improve egg quality. Just thought I would post here in case it may be of interest to anyone:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0


----------



## reb363

Hi Kim
There's a lister board so if you post there someone will be able to help you. I tried to cut and paste the link for you but it didn't work but I got to it by searching Lister
Reb


----------



## Krakiwi

Hello everyone. I haven't posted on here for a long long time but feel compelled to let you all know a little bit about what has been going on with me. As you will see I have a daughter now aged 4 and have been trying to produce a sibling for almost 2 and a half years. My husband ruled out IVF a while back (which was tough for me) but I have seen several fertility specialists and tried IUI (unsuccessfully). I have almost non existent AMH, High FSH and was clearly told donor was the only way to go. I have thyroid problems which I don't think have helped me (swinging all over the place - can't regulate). Anyway, the last fertility specialist I saw recommended DHEA (she recommended this for 4 months before we looked at IVF but I couldn't pursuade my husband to do this). I took it anyway for 4 months and got pregnant naturally (beginning of this year). I was amazed. Unfortunately I miscarried at 12 weeks. Broke my heart but after a couple of months I drove forward again. I'm 43 now. So about 3 months ago after reading every site I could find about people in my situation I tried a combination of Co-enzyme Q10, Agnus Castus and DHEA again alongside all the usual pregnany vits and folic acid. I already think DHEA is a bit of a wonder drug but taking the Agnus Castus up until ovulation was quite a revelation. For the first time in a long time I felt myself ovulate. I mean really confidently felt it. The upshot it that I am now 8 weeks pregnant again and hoping hoping hoping all will be ok with this one. Trying not to stress and panic but its tough. Probably the only other things I did were start swimming and make a deal with my husband not to let my own personal quest to be a mum again (which is honestly what it had become) take over and ruin our relationship. I basically reached rock bottom and we almost split but have so far turned it all around. Anyway, I just wanted to share this in the hope that perhaps some of these changes might help someone else or just generate a bit of hope. I was so devastated when I was told I had no hope of ever conceiving naturally again and now look...pregnant twice in 8 months. Sending everyone positivity and love. xxx


----------



## bundles

Hi Krakiwi huge congratulations   just wondered what mgs you took for all your supplements & where did you buy them from. My AMH is pants too    My LO is only 6wks but already I would like her to not be alone, due to our age really. OH has said no to more ivf but if it was natural he would have no say  
xx


----------



## Krakiwi

Hi Bundles, I took a low dose of Co-EQ10 (like 60 to 80 mg per day). I took that because I read that many women having suffered miscarriage are low in this but to make a difference the amount I would have to take a day seemed excessive so I just took the recommended dose off the bottle. I took 1600mg Agnus Castus every day up to ovulation for two cycles (2 in morning and 2 in evening) and took 75mg of DHEA (micronised) 50mg in morning and 25 in evening. I bought the CoEQ10 and Agnust Castus from Holland and Barratt. I bought the DHEA from www.dhea-uk.com. Comes from overseas but have bought from them twice and all has gone ok. I take all the other standard vits and folic acid. Nothing special there. I honestly have no idea if my supplements made the difference but there is a part of me that says they have to have. TTC for over a year and nothing. Take DHEA and  . I would be delighted if such a conncoction helped someone else. As it is I got the idea from another blog about a lady over 40 who conceived in similar circumstances to myself. People have wierd views on the DHEA. My Endo (for my thyroid) was against it but then kind of admitted he didn't really know much about it. The Fert Spec I saw had just returned from a conference in the states where DHEA was much debated. She recommended it to me completely as a 4 month pre-cursor to IVF telling me that there are increasing reports of spontaneous natural pregnanices along the 4 month wait. Thank you for your congratulations by the way. I still can't quite believe I have gotten this far and pray to whoever is listening that nothing goes wrong. With all that in my mind I haven't quite gotten around to expressing the delight I feel and celebrating so thank you  (if you know what I mean).

/links


----------



## bundles

Hi Krakiwi, thank for all the info   can't wait to get started but two of them say not to take while BF so will need to check that. I have heard some great things about DHEA and was thinking about trying it but didn't get around to it  
I hope all goes great with your pregnancy, why don't you join us on the over 40 pregnancy & parenting thread   let me know if you can't find it & I will post the link when I get on my pc.
xx


----------



## Krakiwi

Thanks Bundles - yes send me the link. I did look but there are so many!!. I think I just have to wait until the 12 week mark before I really accept that its all going to be ok and can then start enjoying and chatting about it. 9 weeks today and counting....x


----------



## goldbunny

just poking my nose around the door, we just had 6 out of 7 eggs fertilize using ICSI on my second IVF cycle, and at 42 that feels like something to celebrate, even though i haven't got as far as monday's embryo transfer yet!... but last time i was 41, had 11 eggs and only 4 fertilized, so we're so impressed with 6 out of 7. fingers crossed!! go embies!! grow and be chubby and gorgeous by monday!


----------



## bundles

Hi GB   Congrats on your Embies, hope they are plump little bundles for Monday  
xx


----------



## bundles

Hi Krakiwi,
Sorry for the delay, don't get on the PC much & can't copy & paste on my phone  The Over 40s preg thread is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267773.490 I will PM you too just incase.
A bit sad on there at the moment but do join us 
xx


----------



## goldbunny

update i got BFP from that, now 6w+3 with own eggs from second ICSI cycle ... just taking one day at a time though! waiting for first scan...


----------



## mfmcmoo

Goldbunny holding thumbs for you!


----------



## bundles

Go Goldbunny, keeping everything crossed for you & your first scan


----------



## Krakiwi

Goldbunny thats fantastic. I pray for plain sailing for you now.


----------



## Bexter

Just wanted to say hello and thank you so much for sharing all your stories.  I am moved and inspired - there is hope for me and bf yet! Thank you!


----------



## reb363

All the luck in the world Bexter.


----------



## Cham

Hi all, I am so happy to find this forum. As you understand I am new to this forum and whole fertility journey. I am sorry to enter into this thread. But i thought better to contact youall. .  I am researching about clinics to find most suitable clinic for me. Most important o find a clinic where over 40s have some success. So I decided to enter here. 
Can you kindly post what are the clinics you had success. I do not have any medical problems. I am 43 without a baby due to difficult family background, basically spent my time and energy to solve parents issues. I was all by my self all the time.think of Ivf.  Any info please. 
Love all


----------



## warey

Hi Cham and welcome. I am 43 and attending Serum in Greece. I cannot say enough about the positive and personal care. I would contact them, and discuss what u would like to do and achieve and I do not think u will be disappointed! Good luck on ur journey!


----------



## bundles

Hi Cham,
I am 47 & have a beautiful 13wk old from successful DE at Procreatec in Madrid. I contacted Ruth initially at http://www.ivftreatmentabroad.com/ and she was very helpful - esp the UK landline number despite being in Athens !! I have heard great things about Serum too, esp if you have immune issues. My only issue (I think) was Antiphospholipid Syndrome which I counteracted by daily clexane injections - which obviously worked  
Good luck  
xx

/links


----------



## Momogirl

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on FF for over a month, making the transition from IVF patient to pregnant and content.
I'm 18 weeks now, 43 and It's great to see so many good stories.

Krakwi - I just wanted to ask u if your doing extra progesterone, and mention that the Fetal Medical Centre on Harley St is doing a new blood test only - the Harmony test - to test for downs... that has the same certainty as an amnio... a good option but pricey...

Cham - went to ARGC, who have the best stats for over 40s and very intense technique that gets results... I had to wait 3-4 cycles before my FSH and Oe was at a good level to start a so from picking the best Cycle to give you a better chance - to monitoring and meds after u get a BFP up till 12 weeks... Otherwise I would have gone to Serum... Good luck!

Don't give up ladies, believe!!

xox


----------



## mfmcmoo

Momogirl - lovely news! Good luck! Quick question - what is OE? And what should oe be to be good to go?
Thanks


----------



## Bexter

Hello again

Congratulations Momo - lovely to hear another story!

Reb - thank you - think we need it!

Cham - we are looking too and it is so hard deciding!  Not sure how helpful it is because we are in the same position so no info first hand but I will say I have done tonnes of reading of posts this last week and I can't find a bad word said about Serum - so we are veering towards them.  We have also read great stuff about Dogus in Cyprus, some clinics in Prague and Spain and we are still considering ARGC although prob too expensive for us.  The other thing that I have found is that clinics really do offer different things: am not sure which makes the most difference and whether anywhere does it all - so you would be best asking someone else about that. But have found that Prague clinics seem to rate the use of an embryoscope, Cyprus use of ICSI, some clinics more close monitoring and drug adjustment during stimulation and some do more on immune testing - so I guess it is about more researching and making a decision about what you think you need - again not easy - there seems to be some difference of opinion in this world!  Anyway best of luck to you!

Bex x


----------



## Rainbow40

hello Ladies,
I just wanted to let you know that when you least expect it good things do happen. Having decided 'enough is enough' I felt decidedly ropey and here I am 30 weeks pregnant. 
I've noticed people have asked ' did you do anything different ' ? 
If anything I had cut back exercise - used to run 4 times a week but work had been too busy. I had also been eating a mainly veggie diet. We were not trying to get pregnant, I just never bothered with contraception as was told would never get pregnant naturally!
So I hope this inspires and encourages 
R x


----------



## bundles

Rainbow that's brilliant news, huge   I keep telling people that exercise is bad for you      But seriously, so many times you hear that people give up and then the fabulously unexpected happens   Call me greedy but I'm hoping for that for a sibbling   just don't tell my OH  
xx


----------



## Bexter

Congratulations Rainbow    
And thanks for sharing - it certainly does inspire and encourage!
Bex x


----------



## atom

Hi All - such lovely stories on here.
Goldbunny good to see you back and fingers crossed.

Brace yourselves for an essay!!!

*Age at BFP: 40
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): icsi 
How many tx before BFP: 6
Reason for IF: tubal scaring
Previous children / pregnancies: 1 ectopic
Protocol used: Long protocol
Medication: see signature 
FSH level prior to tx: average for my age
Number of eggs retrieved: 11
Number fertilised: 8
Embryos put back: 2*

As you can see, we gave up 5 years ago but I have a pretty persistent husband so when we heard about pre implantation genetic testing (Care in Nottingham) we decided to give it one last go. We had no proof that we could have a genetic problem and still don't know for sure but after 15 years of trying and 6 unexplained failures we thought it was worth giving it a go. After the biopsy we had 5 'abnormal' embryos, 1 unreadable and 2 normal ones. The embryologist said that if no testing was done, she would have put 1 of the abnormal ones and 1 normal one back.
Things we did differently, had a long downreg protocol. Previously, there had been no medical reason for me to have any downregging. I always responded well to the drugs and made enough eggs (luckily). But we threw everything at it this last time. I also had acupuncture for 3 months prior to TX and was on DHEA. Gave up all caffeine and alcohol also 3 months before and during. I was determined not to let this control my life this time and had therapy before in preparation and during. I tried to exercise but more as a distraction - I would not have describe myself as athletically fit and was probably 5 kg's overweight. I ate healthily. This may sound weird but I read somewhere that laughter is fantastic so during treatment I went out of my way to laugh - any opportunity I took it. It is a great way to breath deeply. I meditated (I sound like a complete hippy - which I am not). I tried really hard not to stress!!
Genetic testing requires them to remove a cell which left a hole in the shell of the embryo through which the embryo hatched. DH is convinced that was the thing that did the trick (used to be called assisted hatching - not sure if they still do that), I wish I could tell you what the trick was and that is the most frustrating thing about this whole process for all of us, I think.

The last 15 years have irrecoverably changed me. Sometimes it almost got the better of me. I will never ever say to someone to keep on trying, in fact someone said that to me 2 years ago and I nearly took their head off. I think we all know when enough is enough and it took everything in me to give this one last go. Trying to have children has been the hardest thing I have ever had to do, actually having them will go along way to forgetting that. 
We were 32 weeks yesterday and I think it has almost sunk in  I only now feel brave enough to post on this site. I have been up for the last hour, I think my nesting phase has started and I can't stop smiling. We built cots this weekend!!! Wishing you all the best of luck xxx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Awesome atom. Please keep us updated!


----------



## bundles

Great news Atom   thrilled for you xx


----------



## Momogirl

Hiya,

Mfmcmoo - Oe is Oestradiol or the estrogen level. You can read about it on The thread called ARGC and FSH/ESTRODIL LEVELS chatter...

Atom, greatly hear your inspiring story... May everything go on beautifully...

Cham look forward to hear what your thoughts are on clinics...

Gnite dear moms-to-be..

xox


----------



## Cham

Hi,
Thank soooomuch ladies for support and info. Yes, spent so many hours reading about clinics. It is obviously too hard.
I think as Dexter mentioned many different clinics have different approaches and facilities. What I want I think one where they monitor closely because at this age we have hormonal problems and any slight change will have some effect. Also who have more experience and success rate dealing with over 40's. And unfortunately new scientific approach new facilities also be helpful for a successful out come. Dilema is we do not know exact procedure and facilities in each clinic other than what we all experience by having ago.
Also cost also a matter, ultimately for anyone. Not a fun to try every where, Do we have time so much.

So far benefit of ARGC over Serum for me is it is easy to have good monitoring with ARGC. some one mentioned in a different thread i suppose, that they(ARGC) were watching 3 of her cycles to get eggs.  where as in Serum i will have additional weight of traveling and accommodation on treatment. having said that found lots of good comments about serum. But as they mention in the website it looks like a standard thing, appointment to treatment (advise accommodation for 2 wks) . My porb is what if you do not produce eggs after treatments.I do not know really. 
My own sister had an IVF 4 yrs ago in one singapor hospital, she was 37 with sever endometriosis and most Gyn docs have refused treatment saying even if she become pregnant it may miscarry.Pretty Girl is 4 yr now. But she has one unsuccessful attempt, went for second attempt with frozen embryo of her own. Suprisingly, I my self found the hospital for her, not because i knew anything else other than info given in there website. I think it is her fate?. But they refuse to treat me as i am single.
Here I am struggling to find one for me.

Dexter- Is there a big different of cost ( I have no idea about total cost of each clinic) I checked ARGC fee shedule but looks like in similar range with local BMI hospital rates.
No isea about Serum fee.

Lastly had some good and sad news recently from my sister that one of chef lady at her work place at her 43 yr age naturally conceived and miscarried in 3wks time. This is our problem I suppose if we do not have any other problem with fertility. Means either we may not have eggs, if we have if they are not in good quality to conceive or if we conceive we have tendency to miscarry due to hormonal imbalance and other immune problems. This is all I learnt so far.

I am waiting to get my initial test results from GP next wk. ( by the way nurse at GP mentioned that I am not entitle for NHS funds for fertility hence they may have to charge for the tests, apparently doctor who agreed to order was unaware and done it for me)
By that time I will settle with one clinic, so far No1- ARGC, No2 -Serum No 3- probably Lister?

Hoping to hear any opinion.


----------



## agate

Cham said:


> where as in Serum i will have additional weight of traveling and accommodation on treatment. having said that found lots of good comments about serum. But as they mention in the website it looks like a standard thing, appointment to treatment (advise accommodation for 2 wks) . My porb is what if you do not produce eggs after treatments.I do not know really.
> 
> No isea about Serum fee.


over on the greece section I have an info post about serum (the link is in my signature) and almost all their prices are in it.

they do try and keep the costs down for you as much as possible, but they like you to have a baseline scan (in the uk if necessary) just before you are due to start your stimulation so that they can decide what dose and mix of stims you should use - or, if it did look like a bad month, to skip that month and wait and see how your ovaries look next month - but they don't put as much faith in FSH levels are ARGC do - they seem to think they get better information from the number and mix of sizes of antral follicles on your baseline scan than your FSH. I guess if your ovaries were clearly showing no signs of hope on month 1, you'd not incur any costs except for initial consult (they don't charge any fees until you get as far as egg collection). Then if they looked better on month 2 (or 3 if you are persistent), you'd go ahead, but if they showed no signs of life, you'd not really have spent anything - except initial consult and 1-3 baseline scans (in the UK)...[and I guess you'd have to think about the DE route instead].

Once you start your OE stimulation they don't insist on seeing you until about day 7 (depending on whether they expect a risk of overresponse). Then they want to see you daily until trigger shot day - so the monitoring is probably quite a bit more than most clinics but maybe not quite so much as argc.

for me to have gone to london (I don't live anywhere near there) my accommodation and travel costs would probably have been more than athens - and at least once I got to athens it was all pretty stress free - just lots of wandering round in the sunshine and sitting in cafes - so pretty relaxing and no need to be at the clinic at the crack of dawn for monitoring - just whenever it fitted in best for me. I never went to ARGC but I did try another london clinic (and other UK clinics elsewhere) but serum won it for me hands down and I wouldn't go anywhere else now.

its quite a big decision and the costs of an initial consult are relatively small compared to the costs of treatment overall, so maybe have a consult at all your top 3 choices before you start and see where you feel best?


----------



## Krakiwi

Hello. I love reading posts on this forum. I know its different once you get pregnant but for anyone who has struggled there is something so special about a success story. You just never know how hard it is until it happens to you. 

Momogirl - thank you for the suggestion. Interestingly I have only just read your post but did the Harmony test on Monday at FMC. They also did a very thorough scan. It was amazing (although on the expensive side) but I do feel reassured and I got a proper detailed look at my hopefully healthy child. They scanned me for an hour!!!. I have postponed my amnio and am hoping and praying that I won't need it. I should get results mid to end next week. 

Atom - your story is particularly moving. I am smiling just thinking about you. 

xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

first scan ok! heartbeat seen 1 babba on board x


----------



## mfmcmoo

great goldbunny!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey gold bunny  that fab , how wonderful and hope your DH is looking after you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## sunrisec

Hi Ladies,

can I join you? My name is Alicia and I have been ttc for almost 3 years. I have a son who is 8 and really want to give him a sibling. I have had 10 IUI's and 6  IVF's all bfn's.    

I have been trying to read all the success stories and it is really inspirational. I see that some of you use angus cactus  so I ordered some today. We are taking off the next 2 months from IVF to relax and try naturally, then start back treatments in mid January.

I also recently started taking:  

CoQ10 600 mg
Aprin 81 mg
Folic acid 1000 mcg
Zinc 30mg
DHEA 75 mg
Pycnogenol 50 mg
Vitimin D 1000 IU
Reservatrol 250 mg
Melatonin 3mg
L’arginine 1000mg
B6
Insoltol Poweder 1 scoop
Protein Powder 1 scoop
Wheatgrass 21 pills per day
Maca
WheatGerm 


Any other words of advice?

Alicia


----------



## goldbunny

oh please can i laugh, oh please. 
i'm sorry. i have to.
'angus cactus' hahehehehehehe 

i imagine a little spiky fellow wearing a tartan outfit, like a cross between a scotsman and a desert plant, with a sort of captain caveman demeanour.
hehehehehehehe. 
sorry.
truly.
but i had to. it was too hard to resist. angus cactus. 

did you mean agnus castus?


----------



## sunrisec

Lol I totally butchered it but will blame it in the iPad.   Yes angus cactus.   will edit now.


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hiya Alicia - don't forget a good multivitamin with zinc, all vit B's, vit C and D etc. And just to make sure - you have also given up caffeine and alcohol..
even decaf coffee and flavoured black tea have caffeine - so avoid


----------



## goldbunny

re: caffeine, cycle 1 i gave up chocolate altogether after down regging, that cycle was BFN.
cycle 2 i ate dark organic chocolate in small chunks when i fancied it through stimming. cycle BFP.

i agree in theory better to avoid caffeine especially if you usually have a lot, but don't beat yourself up if you sneak a little choc to compensate   x or the odd cup of tea. i don't think it will do any harm and if it helps you stay sane and relaxed that is a good thing.


----------



## sunrisec

Hi,

I have given up coffee  and alcohol. for the past 4 months or so but I do take an occasional spoon full of nutella every once in a while. 

Thanks,

Alicia


----------



## Krakiwi

Great news Goldbunny. x

Hello Sunrisec. I am a DHEA/Agnus Castus lady (had to share the humour re Angus Cactus  - he's a great little fella!!). I did take CoQ10 a bit but I read you had to take such a high dose that I don't think my handful of tablets each day would have made a huge difference. DHEA I did 75mg (50 then 25 in the evening) and Agnus I think I took tabs that were 400mg each and I took 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening up until ovulation for a couple of months. This was all in addition to standard multi's and folic etc. Only other more major thing I did was give up alcohol and cut down (not out) tea (did buy some decaf though). Wish you lots of luck and positivity. I truly feel like my current bundle is a miracle. Conceived with non existent AMH and sky high FSH. xx


----------



## sunrisec

Thanks Krakiwi,

indeed a miracle. I ordered the Agnus Castus, express delivery a week ago and it is not here yet   and today is 8, so I guess next cycle or hopefully soon after that. I am so happy I came across this thread. Stories like yours gives me hope to keep trying.

Alicia


----------



## Polarbear72

I found out today a friend's mum had a baby (IVF) with her own eggs at 47!!!! 13 years ago!


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi All

It's very very early days - but I just did a home pregnancy test and it was a BFP! I still have to go for blood tests etc to confirm that all is happening, but couldn't wait to share this with you all so that you may be inspired. This is after following my supplements list for 2 months http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0
Wanted to add - Krakiwi - I also took the Chasteberry full strength last month and FELT myself ovulate too (I had not really taken the full dosage before, as my cycle was pretty regular and didn't want to mess it up, but never knew when I was ovulating, and after reading your post - I thought - I'll try it for a month or two at full dose and see if I can feel a difference - so thanks for that). 
Good luck ladies.


----------



## bundles

Wow Mfmcmoo huge huge Congrats      keeping everything crossed for you   Can't wait to start the supplements, still waiting for my cycle to sort itself out as am still BF. 
xx


----------



## Alfiemum28

HI all

I am new to this thread, but love reading the good luck stories.  Some of you will know my story blah blah!!!  I have just had my 5th m/c... this time lovely sac, embyro didnt grow!!!  

Does agnus catcus help if you have a normal cycle I read somewhere i think from "Mymfcoo" that it can mess up your cycle is you are normal??  I do have regular cycles and ovulate each month, I just dont seem to be able to keep the pregnancy going!

Also I am keen to try DHEA but would it really be much good if I am trying naturally again until I go to Serum in February?

Thanks  xxx


----------



## agate

agnus castus is mainly supposed to help fertility by reducing high prolactin levels (which tend to go long with PCOS/PCO, thyroid and/or adrenal problems).  sometimes it can help improve progesterone levels/lengthen luteal phase because if it manages to regulate your ovulation better, the empty follicle that has ovulated (corpus luteum) may produce better progesterone levels. 

so its not SUPPOSED to stuff up your cycles if they are already regular, but it anything is possible, and its not the most obvious choice if you have regular cycles, aren't pcos/pco and have normal progesterone levels?

dhea is a bit hit and miss - for some women (usually those whose blood DHEAS is low) it can give a really good improvement in ovarian function.  for others, it can cause more problems than it solves because occasionally it promotes cysts which can take quite a while for your ovaries to recover from after you stop it.  so ideally, you'd use it under supervision having bloods done to check your dheas isn't going up too high and scans to check for cysts.  if its going to work it'd probably be just as good for TTC nat as IVF - just its a gamble unless you can afford the monitoring?  if you are planning an IVF, I guess you'd at least want to check how things are 1-2 months (scan plus bloods) before you want to do IVF in case your clinic wants you to stop it?


----------



## bundles

Doh Agate thanks for the info, that explains why I've only had one period since Aug   not only am I BF but I am taking Domperidone to raise my prolactin  as a help    Perhaps at six months I can crack on


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi Alfiemum - 
I had also read several reports that some ladies who had regular cycles who took agnus castus, had their cycles messed up and that was in my supplements post (since amended to reflect my personal experience). I , however decided to give it a go even though my cycles were regular and I had no other reasons to take the agnus castus other than one of the other ladies said she felt herself ovulate with it (and I can never tell when I ovulate as nothing shows up on ovulation tests) and I wanted to see if I could tell when I ovulated. Well - something worked - I definitely felt a dull pain in my ovaries around day 13 or so. And it did not mess up my cycle at all (well, unless you could say that a BFP this month is messing up your cycle). 
I think it just goes to show that you need to try different things until you find the one that works for you - I think so many of these things are pretty new and "untested" that we are basically the guinea pigs so to speak. I guess I was willing to experiment and try different things, as I was determined to get it right. 
On the DHEA debate - again - I speak from my personal experience - I believe 100% it worked for me (2X now!) (together with COQ10, L'arginine, myo inositol, melatonin, aspirin etc). The first time I did not take my levels, but took them sometime afterwards to see that they weren't crazy (they were the levels of a much younger person which is what I was trying to achieve). The second time, I did check my levels before - more for my own curiosity (and because it was paid for). I was at the level for a 40 year old (i.e. lowish side). The month before I was due to start the IVF, I just had an internal scan to check that all was okay with my ovaries. All was fine. (the previous IVF attempt though - I did have a cyst on the ovary, but they just gave me antibiotics the month preceding the treatment to clear it up). My point is - DHEA is supposed to improve your egg quality - this is the major factor which we fail on as "oldies" ladies - our egg quality. I cannot advise you what to do, but DHEA works optimally after 3 months (improvements after 6 weeks have been shown). If I was doing it again - I would take DHEA, then have a scan closer to the treatment time to see that things are okay. 
Good luck


----------



## agate

bundles said:


> Doh Agate thanks for the info, that explains why I've only had one period since Aug  not only am I BF but I am taking Domperidone to raise my prolactin as a help   Perhaps at six months I can crack on


after several months b/f prolactin often dips so your periods can come back even when b/f - but mine were still really high and my PRL didn't drop to normal until I stopped b/f completely.


----------



## goldbunny

sorry but i had a MMC,   
so i am just so disappointed that my story is not able to bring hope to others.
we have frosties so maybe there will be another chance. 
but this one isn't going to happen.


----------



## Louisej29

Gold bunny so so sorry to read this.  I too have had a missed miscarriage at 7.5 weeks , found out yesterday no heartbeat.  So can empathise and feel your pain.  Am booked in for an Erpc on Xmas eve.  Utterly devastated.  

Take care Hun, xxx. Sending you a big hug x


----------



## Maisyz

Goldbunny, please insist on a second scan to be absolutely sure

Maisy


----------



## Louisej29

Yes I agree.  I had a second scan this morning to be absolutely one hundred per cent.  Think it is important for your peace of mind to have that second scan when you've been told its a mmc

Xx


----------



## goldbunny

been scanned by private scan clinic and EPAU - they could have given me ERPC on christmas eve but i refused, couldnt' handle it. going to stay on the progesterone another week even though it's awful to do so...ill try and get through christmas and then see what's what...


----------



## goldbunny

sorry louise     x


----------



## Maisyz

OK sorry goldbunny, didn't know you'd had two already.  

Mais


----------



## smilingandwishing

Goldbunny - so sorry to hear your news.  I hope you manage to get through Christmas and get the support that you need!

SMiling xx


----------



## bundles

Oh Goldbunny I am so sorry   life can be so cruel.
Louise so sorry too   This is the worst time of the year for this.
I hope you both get to have a restful Christmas & get refreshed ready for 2013
xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Louise - so, so sorry to har your new.

Smiling xx


----------



## sisterblisscakes

Hi ladies, I am 41 and on day 6 of down regulation injections. I have endometriosis and no children. Early days for me with ICSI but will happily keep you all posted.....reading these posts has given me some faith again xx


----------



## kittylover

Hi ladies,
have been a lurker on here, waiting to post the good news when babies born, but saw a couple of sad posts about m/cs and just wanted to share....after 12 years, 2 ectopic, natural m/cs, ivf m/cs and failures, discovery of hyperthyroidism and RAI treatment, my triplets are due on my 5th birthday, 04/02/2013 @ 32 weeks, if I can make it a little longer! But....found a lot of pessimism amongst consultants, midwives etc when first scans showed three sacs..high BMI, age, thyroid problems. Reactions varied from "Well.. you know you are very high risk" (yes, of course...) to good cop/bad cop scare tactics " You will lose  everything and get preeclampsia(!)". It was really annoying...I had read all the statistics myself, definitely had the suspicion they were more concerned about making things easier for themselves than my mental state and have to tell you...there have been no major problems, no high blood pressure, no gestational diabetes,almost no weight gain (would like to tell you this is will power on my part, but actually the little known side effect of gastric band from a squished tummy...IE cannot eat much!!). 
So....you guys are NOT old, do not believe pessimistic health professional without checking yourself  and the best of luck for your dreams to come true in 2013!!
best wshes, 
kitty


----------



## kittylover

OOps, not 5th birthday, 50th...baby brain strikes again!
kitty


----------



## smilingandwishing

Congratulations Kitty!  what a wonderful story.  I wish you and your three bundles the very best of luck. health and happiness


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Kitty, that's fab news xxx


----------



## LellyLupin

Kitty you rock!  you have cheered me up when I was feeling very old and past it


----------



## kittylover

Lesley, you are a mere spring chicken love! Just smile enigmatically when the tell you you are past it and carry on..they don't have a clue who will or won't suceed!!
Looking daily for your good news!
kitty


----------



## deblovescats

kitty - you've really cheered me up! 
how amazing! i'm 45 and going to try DD in feb/mar at serum so that gives me hope! i was feeling old as well ....
good luck for the birth
Deb


----------



## agate

With de success rates are the same whether you are 35 or 50 so long as normal uterus and ok lining


----------



## Kuki2010

Kitty,
You are amazing, please coem and share with us when your 3 darlings arrive. Insprational.
Love. KUkixx


----------



## RachelMaria

Hi Kitty - what a wonderful story - am so happy for you - very inspiring as I have just turned 43 and am beginning to give up hope - can I ask were the tiny trio a result of IVF?


----------



## kittylover

Rachelmaria,,,yeah, giving myself the best chances with 3x hatching blastocysts after doing lots of research at chicagoadvancedfertility. Then all 3 took!! If you can afford it, chcago have the best results in the world, but their site has loads of info and advice.
Good luck!
kitty


----------



## mfmcmoo

Goldbunny - so sorry to hear of your miscarriage. I hope you are back on track soon.
Kittylover - great wonderful story - all the best and please get all the little babas out safely.

I have been away for 2 weeks, so have no idea what is happening with my pregnancy. Will go for a scan soon and update everyone. First scan at 5weeks 4 days showed gestational sac, but no heartbeat yet - so we'll see.

Regards
Moo


----------



## wannabemomagain

Dear ladies,
I've been a member for a while but haven't posted on this part of the site because we were with Gennet i Prague before I got to old to go back. The clinic was wonderful but they don't take anyone over 50 and I turned 50 right before we lost our Christmas pregnancy in 2011. I was wondering if any of you are 50 and still going through treatment. We started again in September 2012 in Sofia in Bulgaria and are going over in March for DE transfer. Looking forward to responses. We been down this road 3 times now with the clinics and lost 3 natural prg. on our own. It takes longer to get back in the saddle each time. The only thing that really kept me going this time was the clinic in Sophia didn't think I was crazy. Not everyone out there wants to be parents at our age  and the few that do usually have thought it threw pretty thoroughly.

Have a good baby day.
T.


----------



## baby4her

Hello Ladies,
My name is Connie and I have a story for you about natural conception after 40. My 1st baby was naturally conceived at age 34. My2nd baby (new hubby) was assisted repro; shots and insemination. Age 39. 3rd baby was IVF pregnant first try. Age 42.

Now here is the interesting part.

4th baby was our first bed baby   I was nursing my 3rd and found out I was pregnant! My 3rd was about 11 months old and so the 3rd and 4th are 16 months apart. AGE 44!

I have now been hired as a gestational surrogate at the age of 49. All my babies were born natural and with no medications. I am confident that it will be a success. It will be donor egg (23yo) and IVF.

My best suggestions for natural conception. Use the ovulation kits. Use the calendar. Drink green tea. Exercise. Pay close attention to the abdominal exercises for "blood flow to the area" and eat a healthy diet. Do not drink, smoke or eat junk food.
Good luck!
Connie


----------



## mfmcmoo

Lovely story Connie. Good luck!


----------



## kittylover

wannabemomagain, and all others reaching the dreaded half century, think Greek law allows Et til 51st birthday. You may want to ask Malabar girl about her Dr Pantos in Greece...two pregnancies off frozen embryos at 50 and 51! 
Experienced a bt ageism myself on Wednesday at scan....ooh! your blood pressure is high, pre=eclaampsia is common (!!) at your age, you will have to stay here! Turned out they were using the wong blood pressure cuff, bp was 114/77 which is totally fine, but at least I had the blood count etc done and no problems there either! It is almost lke they want to tell me "we told you so" ! Little girl is only 2 lbs at the moment, boys coming up to 4lbs so hoping still to make it to 32 weeks, but if the next scan shows she s growth restricted, they may go earlier....trying to eat and drink more o help her out, as two ponds a lttle bt (statistically) dodgy...
best wshes,
kitty


----------



## wannabemomagain

Thanks Kittylover,
Actually Bulgaria is a lot like Russia and easier for us to get to from Norway where we live. They haven't set an age limit yet and don't plan to so far. They consider the health of the women and do a lot of preliminary testing. They had an immunologist that did a lot of work with me and found out I had low natural killer cells count ( sounds creepy I know) but they weren't doing what they were suppose to. The doctor at the clinic is really quite determined to help us. He likes to figure out what might be causing the problems instead of just putting you on meds and then waiting to see what happens. He likes to help difficult patients and is very eager to help. While I liked the doctors at Gennet very much if I have to go through this again I'm very pleased with Medspa and Dr. Stamenov. This is the first time a doctor has satt down for and hour with us and discussed everything and didn't look at the clock. He's very sympathetic to talk to. Everyone is different and we all want different things at different times. He just wants to make sure he can help us. It's been quite a different experience than earlier. I have to finish the medication they put me on for 60 days have a scan of my tubes because he wants to make sure they are not partially blocked. He says even when we are using DE this can effect the outcome of the whether they stay. If I have a slight infection in them then it might be enough for the pregnancy to miscarry. Since I have had problems in that area at a much YOUNGER age maybe there is residual from that time. So at the end of the month I should be good for the scan and we can proceed from there.

Hope everyone on the board is well
best
T


----------



## Ronnie3007

WOW just found this forum.  It certainly has made me feel more positive and hopeful about our IVF. I have just started the stimming jabs, Follicle scan is on Friday, so praying for a good egg count  .  

Kitty you are amazing to be having triplets at 50, Good luck with the birth, keep us informed


----------



## Beanieb

Hi there, Ages since I have been on but I wanted to quickly post my success story from 2 years ago.

I was 2 weeks shy of being 40 when I had my IVF:

28/01/2010 planning meeting with the consultant. told my AMH was 2.6 - very low and unlikely to respond to treatment. They agreed to let me go ahead as long as I had it before I was 40 (My 40th Birthday was in the next April!)

Started following tips here to increase egg quality and quantity including drinking a disgusting wheatgrass drink every day and drinking full fat organic milk by the bucketload.

At same meeting I was given 22nd March as my egg collection date. Was put back onto the pill.

09/03/2010 - Baseline scan to see if I am ready to start the stimming (Egg stimulation injections). Was told my lining was nice and thin and given injections which I started immediately (Later that night) with just one demo on how to inject (on a dummy belly!). 

15/03/2010 had a scan and told I had 6 follicles (Less than I remembered!) - 5 on one side and 1 on the other (I had always suspected one of my ovaries was lazy) 

19/03/2010 Another scan - now have 8 follicles but 2 are very small. 3 are over 20mmand the rest vary from 10 - 15.

Was given a time for the trigger shot.

21/03/2010 did trigger shot at 1.15 am

22.03.2010 went to hospital to have eggs collected. They managed to collect six eggs.

23.03.2010 called from hospital 4 eggs have fertilized.

25/3/2010 embryo transfer day.

10/04/2010 Pregnant!

22/12/2010 after 3 days in labour gave birth to baby boy who recently had his 2nd birthday.


----------



## LellyLupin

Kitty can I just ask are yout triplets from DE or OE?  I have my BFN consultation on Friday, and I just want to know if its possible at nearly 46 to use OE or better to go Donor xx


----------



## kittylover

Lesley..they were OE..but 10 years ago, so young eggs, really.  I would say at 46 that chances are not so good, but I think you can get checks to see, or if being treated abroad, have a back up plan in case your own eggs don't fly? Maybe ask on the over 40s thread for gals who have had OE success at 46? I had my last OE at 42, which was BFN and only produced 3 eggs, but technology has moved on a lot since then....research, reearch..
Whatever you decide, hope your dreams come true and never give up!!
best wshes
kitty


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Kitty and Congratulations again on your instant family


----------



## Oceana

Just thought I'd drop in to catch up on any news I'd missed and what do I see.
Kittylover so happy for you. Congratulations.


----------



## kittylover

thanks oceana and all....really on bed rest only with my lttle furry friends, fire on, bath run... and counting down, so nice to be remembered! Oceana, how are your plans going? If I an get there eventually, anyone can!
rediscovering I like reading actual books a fed up of TV but not long now...
best wishes
kitty


----------



## Oceana

I'm thinking April for Greece. I had a large fibroid removed and decided not to rush it afterwards just give it all time to heal.
Always been a big book reader, will keep an eye on your progress


----------



## jules40:)x

Age at BFP:    40                            
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):        ICSI                                                            
How many tx before BFP:  One bfn then bfp on 2nd go            
Reason for IF:  Only one tube and male factor                          
Previous children / pregnancies:    See signiture  
Protocol used:  short                          
Medication:    Gonal F                          
ACU:                                        
FSH level prior to tx:    Did t have it done          
Number of eggs retrieved:  4            
Number fertilized:    4                      
Embryos put back: 3

Hi just to add to the success stories - OE used, twins born by c section at 38 weeks due to twin 1 being breech. Life is perfect, actually thinking of having another go in May  xx


----------



## RachelMaria

Hi Jules40 - many congratulations honey - you must be on cloud nine xxxx


----------



## jules40:)x

Thanks Rachel we are wishing you the best of luck on your journey xx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Jules* Congratulations on your twins what a great story. Good Luck with your next tx if you go ahead  

*AFM* Well I still only had 2 follies yesterday but they are doing well. EC on Friday so am starting to feel very emotional. Then we have the awful wait Saturday morning for the phone call. If all ok then ET will be Monday. Praying for at least 1 good egg and DH's spermies   to have fun overnight friday


----------



## RachelMaria

Ronnie - I will pray for your eggs and sperm also xxxxxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Rachel* Thank you


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hello All,

Some lovely news on here - how wonderful.

Ronnie - I;ve got everything crossed for you.

I had my 12 week scan yesterday, and thankfully all went well.  It was so lovely to see bubba moving around and waving. It's finally starting to sink in now.  I've already got my scan date for my 20 week scan and am considering whether to take my son - I know he wouldn;t remember it but it might be a nice thing to do.

Smilingxx


----------



## suemac38

Lovely positive stories on here 


I wondered if you guys to help direct me to the right thread to chat on? 


I am 44 tomorrow and I am not a new member this site helped me so much when I found out about my infertility many years ago and then through my IVF where I was very lucky with my first attempt and he is now four and I had him when I was 39. I always said because I was so lucky getting my son I would do anymore IVF but I am currently doing well loosing weight and getting fitter and really want another baby   a brother or sister for my terror. I don't want to upset people who haven't been lucky yet and seem selfish wanting another.


Am I selfish and mad or both?


Please let me know a good thread to chat on.


Thanks


Sue xxx


----------



## cymbeline

Hi Sue,
        Please don't think you are selfish for wanting another - I know it's sometimes awkward as of course we feel guilty as mothers when there are such sad and inspiring stories on some of the threads. There are threads about wanting number 2 if you scroll down the home page - or about secondary infertility which can come as a real shock! . The desire to have another is surprisingly strong - I often wish it weren't!

I have met a couple of ladies from the clinic threads who I keep in contact with  who have child (ren)- do pm me.

Lots of love and luck to everyone


----------



## suemac38

Hi 


Thanks for your kind words    


Ok I will take a look on trying for a 2nd one.


I have sent you a pm.


Sue x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Smiling* Thank you . Congratulations on 12 weeks, such a lovely feeling seeing your lil bubble on the screen  

*Sue* Hi Sue, I am 45 in July and have been lucky enough to have had 4 previous normal pregnancies. I dont think you are being selfish at all, if it is what you really want go for it!!!! I wish you all the luck


----------



## suemac38

Hi 


Thanks for the positive thoughts I believe I can be strong and do this I would so love my son to have a sibling  


Wow just noticed you have egg collection tomorrow   


How exciting    I wish you all the luck in the world I remember that day so well I was so nervous and excited all in one. 


Take it easy and relax as much as you can.


Sue xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Go for it sue I have two ddi 14 and almost 21 and I have had two if babies in 18 months one is 4 montHsu and the other 22 month and I will be 52 in may. So you are only a spring chicken lol good luck  Malabar


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Sue* Think of number 1 and what is important to you and your other half, if that is what you really desire don't let anyone put you off. My DH after 2 years of saying NO MORE as we have 6 between us from previous marriages, changed his mind and now wants us to try. We have had mixed reactions but mainly positive. Its your life and you have to do what makes u happy. Go Girl xxxxx 

*AFM* Well EC was at 9 (8 gmt), when they connected me to the heart monitor my BP must have been up cos they all started reassuring me, such lovely staff at our Clinic. Given a local and woke up saying to them that I thought it was my dog Pongo waking me up pmsl . They must have thought what a Crazy Lady . 2 eggs retrieved and are now partying in the incubator with DH's . Nervous wait now til tomorrow, call will be between 8 - 12. Lots of praying now.  I had pain coming from the front, bottom and top of my back. Given a suppository, which was horrible but got rid of the discomfort.

Now just chilling at home, tired after getting up at 5.30. Hope you all enjoy the rest of today


----------



## RachelMaria

Ronnie - wishing you all the luck in the world honey - when I came from from the general for the EC I had been having a dream about shoe shopping.........


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Rachel* That made me chuckle


----------



## Spudgun

I'm not sure if I should post here or not. I was nearly forty when I concieved and over 40 when I gave birth.

Age at BFP: 39.5                      
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): ICSI                                                                  
How many tx before BFP: 1, but MMC @11 weeks, so 2 for BFP and successful birth            
Reason for IF: Blocked tubes and 3 previous ectopics, plus high mutant forms for husband                        
Previous children / pregnancies:  0/5  
Protocol used:  Long                          
Medication:  Sorry, can't remember - whatever they use at James Cook University Hospital, Middlesbrough                            
ACU:  Whats this?                                      
FSH level prior to tx:    average for age, don't recall exact levels      
Number of eggs retrieved:    7          
Number fertilized:    6                      
Embryos put back: 2 (two embryos could have been frozen, but we were advised not to as I wouldn't have had a chance at a 3rd fresh tx before I was 40 if they had been)
Progesterone suppositories for whole of 1st trimester and baby aspirin until 34 weeks.

The other thing I did that I really felt helped was to go on a 10 day residential meditation course about 4 months before tx started. I had become so stressed out about getting pregnant and so heart broken everytime something went wrong that I knew needed help to come to terms with my grief and find some strength to keep trying. The course was extremely hard, and I don't recommend it for everyone, but I do feel that finding a way to come to terms with my loses, move forward positively and most importantly relax, was instrumental in finally being successful. 

I cannot tell you how scared I was that I would never have a baby after trying for 16 years. I still look at him and am amazed that he is here. Very very very best of luck to anyone who is trying. The journey is very lonely and scary, but please keep up hope.


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Spudgun* What a great story, so chuffed that it all turned out ok for you in the end. Enjoy every second cos they grow up far to fast 

*AFM* Well girls I am now in the 2ww!!! Both eggies did really well and fertilised. 1 x 8 cell and 1 x 6 cell, so hopeful they will both get comfy in my lining. Would love twins . Trying to rest up as the transfer was only done yesterday but that is hard for me. DH being great and has hoovered this morning. When you have a Pongo in the house hoovering is a daily task as Dalmations malt for Britain lol. Hope you are all well


----------



## RachelMaria

Hi Ronnie - wishing you luck honey - how are you doin?


----------



## kittylover

Believe that dreams come true ladies...04/02, my 50th birthday, gave birth to GBB, good we ights, breathing unaided now feeding on formula and moved off high dependency.It is indeed worth it!
Hospital could also not quite believe none of their dire warnings happened....26 folks in theatre for section! 
Take heart!
Kitty


----------



## goldbunny

congratulations kitty!!


----------



## bundles

Well done Kitty   Huge        fantastic news. Now all I have to do is persuade OH to go again  
xx


----------



## Mish3434

Congrats Kitty what fantastic news, and a belated Happy 50th too

Shelley x


----------



## agate

congratulations KL - must be fabulous to have 3 miracles all at once!
hope you are all settled at home and in routine soon.

xx


----------



## agate

agate said:


> congratulations KL - must be fabulous to have 3 miracles all at once!
> hope you are all settled at home and in routine soon.
> 
> xx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Congratulations KL - so lovely to hear that all went well.

We are just back from our 1st trimester nuchal scan and baby looks fine. Also had the new harmony blood test done (at 10 weeks but takes 2 weeks for results to come in) and all is clear - so baby is clear for trisomy 13,18 and 21. 

We are now just into week 13 and I can finally stop holding my breath and start enjoying the pregnancy a bit more.


----------



## sisterblisscakes

Hello ladies, I haven't posted on this thread before but wanted to share some positive news.

I am 41, my partner is 52 and had a double 3 day transfer, one at 8 and one at 6, on 31 January . The remaining 2 didn't make it to freezing as they fragmented. I convinced myself the 2 that were transferred would do the same. However, found out today I am pregnant. 

I know it's early days but for me, it is the best news ever! Clinic advised anything over 40 is considered pregnant, my result is 344 so not sure if that means 2 are cooking away!

Age was a huge issue for me, I thought 41 was old to be a new mum. All I will say is follow your heart, I didn't want to wake up at 50 & think 'what if'. i know I am not out of the woods yet, but so far so good.

Hang in there ladies! xx


----------



## deblovescats

congrats kitty lover - let's hope your positive news inspires us all! Happy Birthday too! 
Deb


----------



## Ronnie3007

Devastated  .  

Good Luck to everyone and i really hope you get your dream of a family. I will keep an eye on you all.


----------



## wannabemomagain

Dear Ronnie,
I am so sorry. Just know that all of us know what you're going through. It is gut wrenching when all you hoped for is undone with a negative answer. All of us on this board and anyone of the others know  what this is like for you. It takes a long while to get over it and decide whether to plan again. It's even harder when you feel that you can't share whats going on in your life with anyone else. I'm sure I'm not alone in saying we all share your heartbreak. Please take care.

Tee.


----------



## magz1

hi ronnie, i`m so sorry, i`ve followed your progress has i`m 44 and have been sterilised and now longing to have another. i hope u can find the courage to pick yourself up. big hugs to u magz xxxxxx


----------



## reb363

Ronnie - gutted for you


----------



## Ronnie3007

Thanks Girls, well we are now off to drs on Thurs to find out about having my clips removed. It seems my chances of falling preg go from 15% (IVF) to 40%.  It will now be down to cost. So need that lottery win  .


----------



## RachelMaria

Ronnie - I am so sorry honey


----------



## smilingandwishing

Ronnie - very sorry to hear your news!

Hugs

xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*KL* Congratulations    

*AFM* Friend gave me an hpt last night to do this morning ..... Well I did the hpt at 4.15am as I woke up for the loo. I got the predictable BFN so I guess I need to start accepting it now . Feeling very angry with DH, he went to work yesterday and did not text or ring me to check how i was. Knowing him it is most probably not a bad thing, just a MAN thing!!! We have the drs this evening but knowing how it works here I wont find out costing til we get to they gynaes which should hopefully be next week.

Good Luck girls


----------



## SmallPeanut

So sorry you're feeling so low *Ronnie*, men sometimes internalise things and he probably didn't do that on purpose, hopefully he'll spoil you when he gets home this evening. Good luck at the docs, re unclipping the tubes 

Huge congrats to *KL*, that's amazing! Enjoy every minute, you're certainly going to have your hands full 

*mfmcmoo*, congrats to you too, this Harmony blood test sounds very interesting, if I ever get as far as being pregnant I'll definitely look into that. Glad the scan went well, good luck and now you can relax a bit and enjoy your pregnancy 

*Sisterblisscakes*, huge congratulations, that's brilliant news I bet you're over the moon! I'm really really inspired by your story as I find myself in the same position and had 3 x 8 cell embies transferred on Sunday (day 3) and then the call came on Tuesday to tell me that the other two hadn't progressed at all since Sunday, not even a half hearted attempt to get to blast, so I'm naturally assuming the worst for the three on board. Your HCG levels sound great, have you had another blood test yet to see what they are now? Wishing you all the luck in the world for a healthy pregnancy  

I love the positive stories on here, it certainly gives us all hope to continue this difficult road xxx


----------



## reb363

Smallpeanut - 3x 8 cell omg!!!!! How brilliant. 3 x the chances. Everything is crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## SmallPeanut

Hi Reb, 

Thanks very much, and wishing you all the luck in the world for your two little embies on board too, I've been following your progress on another thread and rooting for you      

Hope everything goes brilliantly for you...this 2WW doesn't get any easier does it!


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi Girls, well yesterday morning he came in from work with a lovely bouquet of roses, balloon with I Love You on and a bottle of wine  . Also explained that everytime he tried to ring me from work he got called away (he is an MOD firefighter), also he went to bed last night and saw my text but could not reply due to lack of credit. MEN!!!  So I have forgiven him especially after he cooked a lovely yummy Steak dinner last night.  My gynae appt is 1st March, which is further away than i would have liked but have to be patient.  Praying for good news    . Oh and the lovely AF has arrived today so I feel yuk!!!!  

Good Luck everyone xxx


----------



## mother72

hi ladies i,m new to this site and i,m so happy to be on here we (me and my husband) will be starting ivf in april i,m 41 just and my husband is 34 i have had 3 children in my 20,s naturally but caught an infection in both my falliopan tubes so both had to be removed , are there any ladies on her that have been through ivf that have had children and then gone on to ivf would love to hear anything that can ease our worries, after reading so many stories we are getting mixed feeling reguarding ivf
we have not been giving a free go from the nhs we have hat to go privert which we are dreading the money worries but we are keeping our fingers crossed
any information on the ivf process ould be greatfully recieved xxxxxxxxx as we have done so much research on the internet and found so many diffrent sites stating diffrent things thank you for reading and we wish you all the best in your ivf treatment xx


----------



## magz1

hi mother72, i had x4 children in my 20`s then was sterilised, anyway at 41 decided we wanted more kids. we done x1 round of ivf and got x5 eggs. the fresh cycle failed but we done fet and i now have the light of my life. we are hoping to try again in next couple of weeks for a little sibling, but at 44 dont know how lucky we will be. i think because we have proven fertility already our chances are slightly higher so i wish u all the luck in the world mother 72. magz xxxxxx


----------



## surfbint

Hello Ladies
Just found this forum. 
I'm 41years, TTC for 8years following awful ectopic. 5 IVF's and FETs, was left with a final FET which was our last go and to be honest we'd come to terms with not having our own children. Thought we'd not waste embryo's and use them up only to find one gorgeous little bubba on board. I'm due 3 weeks after my 42nd birthday and I feel one of the luckiest girls alive, EDD 11th April. 
Good luck to all you lovely ladies - definitely believe whats meant for you won't pass you by xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bundles

Surf lovely news   Huge Congrats  
xx


----------



## angharad71

Hi Everyone,
Not been on this site for a while but thought I'd post in the hope it helps someone.
I went through IVF at 38, poor egg count and blocked tubes, amazingly it worked first time. Pregnancy was chaos- ruptured cyst at 8 weeks and then bled until 14 weeks. But my daughter is here and wonderful.
Then two years later (aged 41) having thrown out all baby things, here I am 39 weeks pregnat after a natural and unexpected conception.
Sometimes amazing things happen, but I also know how hard it can be waiting for your own personal miracle.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## PeaPea

Hi Everyone,

I had donor egg IVF at Dogus in Northern Cyprus in May when I was 47 yrs old and I gave birth to a boy on 4th Feb 2013 by C section. (I turned 48 two days later). He is healthy and was 8lb born (now he is 9lb 8 oz) and we have called him Edan.  (pronounced Eden).
Sorry for the delay in letting you all know but I had a reaction to the Spinal and swelled up from the waist down quite severely post C section and it's only this last week that the fluid has been leaving my body. I have lost nearly 2 stone in water.
Edan is a lovely placid little boy and we love him so very much.  I don't know why I agonised over the donor egg issue for so long. He is my baby and I love him to the ends of the universe and back. We both do.

PeaPea x


----------



## Ronnie3007

*PeaPea*      He is gorgeous. Enjoy every second as they grow up so fast


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi All

Wonderful to see some positive stories. Congratulations PeaPea, Angharad and Surfbint.

Just an update on my side, 17 week scan, all looks good and it is going to be a boy.


----------



## morganna

Hello Pea Pea

How wonderful for you!

I have posted on 40 plus board, but its a  new thread for women 50 plus!

I am embarking on my IVF journey, going it alone.  And leaning heavily to DOGUS clinic!

Pedios treats women my age, but Dogus has my vote so far.

Will be going for treatment in about 2-3 months time.

Julie the main contact person is great!!

Enjoy your darling little boy Edan.

Morganna xxx


----------



## Macsbump1

Many congratulations Pea pea, so lovely to hear good news x


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi Morgana,
I've been on here a couple of times but where is the new thread for 50 plus. I am definitely there and would like to talk to anyone in my neighborhood of age.
It's amazing how time flies and I sure don't know when I got to be this side of 50


----------



## Mish3434

Here's a link to the Over 50's thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278806.msg5377961#msg5377961


----------



## McNulty

I thought this thread was to read some 40+ Success stories ...


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi girls, has anyone heard that 5 day blasts are better than the 3 day for us over 40's?


----------



## Louisej29

Hi ronnie.  I had two 5 day blasts on ivf one-bfn

Ivf two had 3 embryos put back day 2 and had bfp

So don't think the 5 day blasts are necessarily better ! 

Good luck xx


----------



## moomoocookie

Hi Ronnie, I had 3, 5 day blasts and not a snif of BFP, then I had 4, 3 day embies put back got my BFP but had progesterone issues so sadly miscarried 10 days later. 

I looked at the stats on the dogus spreadsheet and the BFP was 50/50 on 3 and 5 days so it appeared they were on a par with each other.


----------



## jules40:)x

We had twins with 3 day embies - usually with over 40 s you get a low number of eggs and therefore they don't always risk leaving them til day 5 - we only had 3 at day 3 so had them put back, there is a lot to be said for getting them back where they are supposed to be as quickly as possible . Good luck xx


----------



## Snowfallz

Hello everyone:
Over time, after 4th ART procedure, I had good results. I did 7 IUis and 1-IVF. I now have 2 healthy children. I got pregnant from the 2 IUIs during my early 40's.  DH and I recently decided to try for another child now in our mid 40s. It is a long shot but we thought about trying again to increase the size of family. It depends on how far we want to go and yes, the costs. We feel very fortunate to have our two children after this journey. It has been a long one.  To mention I had lower egg counts but still got pregnant using IUIs.  So there is hope.


----------



## Gladys07

Hi Ronnie

I had a 2day at 41 and my little boy is now 1, I am also in my 2nd w of 2ww so I am hoping to be posting on here after Friday x


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck gladys


----------



## Ronnie3007

Thanks girls


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Hi ladies,
This was our 17th cycle of tx, had IUI then onto IVF....had 2 x day 4 donor embies replaced, and finally got our BFP.
I'd had an endo scratch done in October, to increase the chances. It's still early days, but we are so thankful. 
Gladys - everything crossed for you x


----------



## mfmcmoo

holding thumbs for you seemslike4eva


----------



## Tazdustdevil

Hi, I have just joined and read through the entire thread (all 99 pages of it since last night). It was really compelling reading. Congrats to everybody who has been successful on this roller coaster journey.  

I am 40 too. Will be 41 in August. Have been for an ivf consult and a sis scan and various bloods so far. I discovered I have one blocked tube and am now on dhea 75mg and coq10 600mg to improve my egg quality. We hope to start treatment in June/ july.

We are hoping we will be joining you guys in success stories sometime in 2013. I just wanted to pop on, say hello and tell you all how inspiring you all are


----------



## Ganesh

Hello all, very new to all of this and hope I am posting on the right page/properly.  About to register with a clinic to help us, I live in Northampton and have been looking at Care, Nurture in Nottingham but also considering ARGC in London.  Anyone got any feedback on clinics, experience and success rates? Also is there anywhere where all success rates are compared as opposed to looking at each one individually and trying to decipher what the stats mean?  Any help gratefully received!

Thanks

Meesha


----------



## kittylover

ronnie...the best stats n the world for success rates are at chicago fertility centre )they have a really good website)@ 80 percent for donor cycles.  they only use day 5 blasts or hatching blasts. since those have self selected (some of the day 3s will not makeit to blast). own triplets result of day 5 balsts!
kitty


----------



## jules40:)x

Meesha have a look at the hfea website they have stats for all uk clinics by age group xx


----------



## Ganesh

Hi Jules

Thanks for your advice, had another look and it's mind-boggling stuff!!  Likely that we'll go to Care Northampton, it's on our door step and they didn't make me feel like a timewaster.  With ARGC I almost felt as though unless I registered and paid, they weren't willing to share any info or maybe it's simply because they were rushed off their feet. Either way I feel more comfortable with Care.

If anyone has advice in general about how to start preparing your body and actually probably preparing yourselves/relationship, that would be good to hear.

Thanks

xx


----------



## Panda7

Hi Ladies,
I just wanted to share that there is definately merit in immune investigations and treatment although i have only had a few tests done as they are so expensive but the most recent was looking for 3 missing KIR receptors (i think they are related to killer cells) with a view to trying a new medication called Neupogen. (see the Immunes info threads for full details)

I was just found positive for these missing recepters (after previously having had my killer cells tests done at the Lister in 2007 which came back normal) and took Neupogen on my February cycle and although it was unsuccessful, i did get a faint rise on the HCG.

The other interesting thing for me on that cycle was that i also got swollen neck glands & sore throat around the time of implantation but didnt make the connection at the time, later realising that it was my immune system still attacking the embryos!

I couldnt understand why i had not noticed this 'reaction' in the recent previous 7 failed cycles till DH pointed out id been on low does prednisolne (5mg) for weeks prior to ET, so can only conclude that the dose was enough to suppress the 'symptoms/clues' but not enough to stop the attack?

So, on this latest cycle, Penny (Serum clinic Athens), again had me on Neupogen but also a 4mg injection of dexomethasone (steriod) at ET.
I also had an aqua scan on day 3 to "to improve the hospitability of the uterine lining/generate a helpful local inflammatory response" (see Serum info thread). plus hcg booster shots & clexane/asprin for my clotting issues.

Then 2 days after the 5day transfer my throat began to swell again, i panicked as there was no uk supply of dexomethosone availble, but took 10mg prednislone (that i had left over - with Penny's agreement) and the swelling stopped.

Of course i was convinced the damage was done and it was all over so as i was booked on my first horse riding lesson on my visit to my sisters in scotland, i went! I also had all the play fights my nephew wanted and a few glasse of wine because i was on holiday and there was no more ivf anyway, even if i had got so so close these last two times. Adoption was going to be our future!

I do realise i have now waffled complety of the subject sorry....

Anyway, dutifuly went for the hcg at the path lab on wednesday after work, hugging & saying goodby to the lovely staff that have been so kind to us, 
and got half way home, on the train, to a phone call from them telling me to check my mail, and wtf - it was 147!

So i know in my heart that the combination of Neupogen and higher dose steriods are the reason it worked even though i still do not understand what other immune problem i actaully have - i think its called being treated '_empirically'

_Anyway, this was cycle 15! so if please dont give up hope, there are wonderful wonderful forward thinking clinics out there that dont want to rip you off and unlike UK doctors they have open minds!!!

sorry for the long post, just wanted to share incase anyone with similar history was looking for new things to try
Panda7 xxx


----------



## agate

congratulations, panda!

x


----------



## Panda7

Thank you so much Agate, that's so thoughtful of you   

Couldnt have ever got this far without your bibles though (all of them!!! lol), would never have known about the 'swollen glands clue'.....   

Panda7


----------



## Louisej29

Congrats panda and thanks for sharing your story! It just goes to show.... Never give up!!! X


----------



## Panda7

Thankyou Louise , good luck to you too xxx


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Panda*    Great story and what a wonderful ending. Sending lots of baby glue


----------



## Snowfallz

Congrats Panda   
This week, I'm going for my 2nd IUI since my daughter's birth. I hope it works and my daughter was conceived on the 2nd IUI, very fortunate. I have 5 good eggs so far and just hope all is timed correctly. I've been feeling more nauseated and moody on the Follistim this time. I'm not sure if I can do this at 45, with my own eggs, This is a tough one mentally and hoping for the last baby if it can happen. 'm not sure if I want to try donor as an alternative if it keeps failing. We have an active 2 kiddies currently.

How do I set the pink history memo?? Can't find the commands or info on site.
Thanks to whom answers


----------



## cassie5

Hello,

Never thought i would post here, but wanted to share my positive outcome. After failed ivf and 3 m/c, i fell pg naturally. I had eaten super healthy, cut out alcohol etc, but this was in preparation for ivf. We found out as i was annoyed by my late period -we were supposed to have another cycle of ivf that month if my day 1 blood behaved. I had a huge amount of issues (immunes, low progesterone, etc), but the lovely argc helped me and my little one through it and our darling daughter was born just after my 41st birthday. (Feb this year)

Sending everyone heaps of baby dust. This time a year ago i would never have thought i would be here, so just wanted to share that it really does happen sometimes...

C xx


----------



## lulu73

Hi All, I'm new here.
Although only very newly pregnant, I wanted to share my details with you.

Age at BFP:  40                            
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):ICSI                                                            
How many tx before BFP: First time       
Reason for IF:    one ovary, very low AMH, scarred tube, scarred reproductive area              
Previous children / pregnancies:      1
Protocol used:   Flare                   
Medication:  Gonal F, max dose                      
ACU:               ?                           
FSH level prior to tx:   8  
Number of eggs retrieved: 9 
Number fertilized:  4                   
Embryos put back: 2

I do think it's very useful to have an overview of everyone treatment, very interesting too. But everyone story is different isn't it? I have also had intensive acupuncture and used fresh royal jelly to help with egg quality plus other things that helped me feel I was doing everything I could, as essentially we have no control! 

Best wishes to everyone x


----------



## Lana7

Hello
Cassie, my story is very similar. After trying for three years, I had a cycle in Bulgaria last summer, which unfortunately resulted in an ectopic pregnancy, so I also lost my left Fallopian tube. Tried frozen transfer of three embies in December, nada. As I turned 44 in February we didn't want to waste more time, so booked to have another fresh cycle in March, and I started preparing for it by doing ashtanga yoga, drinking raw vegetable juice with wheatgrass, taking Kelp and really being super healthy. DH who is a social smoker hadn't smoked for a month at all. And... My period was late in the early March, and I was getting really annoyed with my body, as I had a three month holiday from work to do the cycle, and I was going to have to explain to work what I was doing to get any more time off. Next  

So long story short, I am now 13 weeks pregnant and so far going well. On one tube!!! Crazy.

Good luck ladies, it does happen!


----------



## Louisej29

Wow lovely stories to read and gives me hope ! 

Lana.  Would be interested more to hear what you ate/drank in preparation !? 

Congratulations on your bfp and hope you have a plain sailing pregnancy !! Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I just wanted to share that I have just got another BFP from a FET.

I had a little boy in 2011 and this embryo was made at the same time. 

Of course it is very early days yet, but my little boy was my 40 th birthday present.

If this one gets to full term     then I will be 42.5 when it is born.


----------



## Mish3434

congratulations Mistletoe xxx


----------



## Lana7

Louisej29 said:


> Wow lovely stories to read and gives me hope !
> 
> Lana. Would be interested more to hear what you ate/drank in preparation !?
> 
> Congratulations on your bfp and hope you have a plain sailing pregnancy !! Xx


Thanks Loiuse

I had a lot of fruit and veg, especially green leafy vegetables, salmon on e or twice a week.. For juice recipies I use

http://www.juicemaster.com/recipes/juices/dr-juice

The prenatal vits I use are http://www.amazon.com/Natures-Plus-Source-Prenatal-Tablets/dp/B000MBT1F2.

I went to ashtanga yoga three times a week, I think it really gets the blood flowing and relaxes your mind.

I am pretty sure that the various hormones I was pumped full of for my IVF and the frozen transfer have a part to do with it. As did my fiancée stopping smoking for a month.

The thing is I was convinced it didn't happen as we had sex on the Thursday, and I am pretty sure my ovulation was on the Friday. We had another session on Saturday and one of those seems to have worked.

I wish you luck ladies, state of mind is so important


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Lana7 said:


> As did my fiancée stopping smoking for a month.


Sperm take 3 months to form. It is great he stopped, and I hope continues to abstain, but to others readng who need help, 3-4 months needed before lifestyle changes will change sperm parameters.


----------



## Locket

Hi ladies - I am 43 and almost 32 weeks preg after an FET. My son was born in 2010 after my 4th IVF attempt and this is an embryo from that cycle. I celebrated my 40th birthday 2 weeks after my son was born.  
I didn't eat a special diet or anything.  In fact the 2 times I've had a BFP I've carried on with my life as normal and found it was less stressful that way.  Not sure if that made a difference to the outcome but just thought I'd share my experience.


Wishing everyone MASSES of luck!!!


----------



## Ronnie3007

*Kitty* Thanks for the info, sorry I have only just read back the posts. We have decided to go with more IVF after being advised that due to my tubes having thinned, a natural pregnancy after tubal reversal will be highly unlikely.

Did anyone else's clinic check their FSH levels before starting?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Most clinics check your day 3 FSH, oestradiol and LH levels annually and now AMH too, amongst other things like prolactin and thyroid function etc.


----------



## jules40:)x

I've only ever had my AMH done as well as the ones required by law x


----------



## Joliz

PeaPea said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had donor egg IVF at Dogus in Northern Cyprus in May when I was 47 yrs old and I gave birth to a boy on 4th Feb 2013 by C section. (I turned 48 two days later). He is healthy and was 8lb born (now he is 9lb 8 oz) and we have called him Edan. (pronounced Eden).
> Sorry for the delay in letting you all know but I had a reaction to the Spinal and swelled up from the waist down quite severely post C section and it's only this last week that the fluid has been leaving my body. I have lost nearly 2 stone in water.
> Edan is a lovely placid little boy and we love him so very much. I don't know why I agonised over the donor egg issue for so long. He is my baby and I love him to the ends of the universe and back. We both do.
> 
> PeaPea x
> 
> Hello PeaPea
> Firstly many congratulations of the safe arrival of baby Edan - enjoy every second. Glad you are feeling better. I am new to FF and read your post with interest because I am thinking of contacting IVF Cyprus but wanted to speak to somebody first who had been there and had IVF with egg donation. Please when you have a free moment could you give me your feedback as to this clinic and the transport and accommodation as well. Thanks very much. JoLiz


----------



## Joliz

Hello PeaPea
Firstly many congratulations of the safe arrival of baby Edan - enjoy every second.  Glad you are feeling better.  I am new to FF and read your post with interest because I am thinking of contacting IVF Cyprus but wanted to speak to somebody first who had been there and had IVF with egg donation.  Please when you have a free moment could you give me your feedback as to this clinic and the transport and accommodation as well.  Thanks very much.  JoLiz


----------



## moomoocookie

Joliz, there is a dogus thread you can pop onto , if you search the Cyprus forum you'll find it in there for the dogus clinic.  There are several of us cycling out there right now so you'll get lots of feedback .


----------



## Second chance

Hi,  I thought I would tell you my story so far.

Met hubby at39 ,2 previous children , het married at 41 tried for a child, miscarried at 9 weeks. Had donor ivf 12 eggs , 2 servived both put in BFN. Ivf no 2, 3 eggs ,1 survived BFN

Just waiting for my period as going for ivf no 3 and found out that I'm 5 weeks pregnent !  Amazing , it still has not sunk in, fingers crossed for a live birth.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## jules40:)x

Wow sc what and amazing story best if luck for your pregnancy xx


----------



## Luz04

I got pregnant via (unmedicated) DIUI at age 44. My reason for doing this final IUI was to use up the last 2 remaining vials of DS at a local clinic, prior to moving to a donor egg cycle overseas! In no way did I ever really imagine it might work. I was diagnosed with DOR aged 39, was a poor responder and did 4 IVFs to conceive my 1st DS in 2007!! A fertility doctor told me 4 months prior to this IUI that if I really wanted to add to my family then donor eggs would be my only option. Even now I am still stunned that this natural unmedicated IUI worked against the odds; my little guy is now 15 mnths.

Best wishes to you all


----------



## Ronnie3007

Hi girls we are trying clomid this next tx instead of the stimm jabs, my consultant said sometimes the clomid is gentler on the ovaries and they produce more follies.  Has anyone used this method with IVF?  Do you still use a hot water bottle?  Did it work?  TIA


----------



## eletheomel

I used to read this thread avidly when I was ttc and it gave me tremendous hope, so I'd like to post my story here in the hope that it might give someone else a bit of optimism when it is so easy to feel overwhelmed and pessimistic.

I suffered from primary and secondary infertility.

I started ttc when 33, nothing happened, had lots of investigations done - no cause identified, was labelled unexplained subfertility/infertility. 

At age 36 we had an IVF cycle, the quality of my eggs were pretty poor (all 3/4) and we only got two viable embryos (none leftover to freeze) both were implanted and both failed.

I felt that this was our best chance at a child and was pretty devastated when it went wrong.  We agreed to go for another cycle and while waiting for that, we (unbelievably) got a natural BFP (my first ever!) and went on to have DS1 when I was 37.

I always wanted more than one child, but felt so grateful that we had a child at all, we didn't give any real thought to ttc again, we just agreed not to use contraception (since falling pregnant naturally wasn't really a risk for us!). 

Anyway, 3 months after ttc (when DS1 was 15 months) we conceived naturally again and were totally shocked.  Sadly that shock turned to grief when we lost that baby at 10 weeks.  And I found that whereas before I wasn't overly bothered if we didn't have another child, after losing that baby I realised how much I did want another child and we started ttc more in earnest. I bought a clearblue fertility monitor and realised I ovulated much earlier than I had thought, and I started trying to 'time' our coitus - needless to say, it was a fruitless task and after 5 months of using the monitor, I stopped using it as I was finding it too stressful (all of the monthly disappointments).

Well, time ticked on after this and no BFP arrived. Eventually when my 40th birthday had come and gone (and I was again starting to accept the fact that no baby would be arriving) we adopted a couple of cats and started to prepare for our life with one child.  We had only had the cats home for 3 days when I got another surprise BFP naturally, and I went on to have DS2 at the end of May 2013 - some 3 months after I had turned 41.

It seemed that all of our conceptions happened whenever I mentally gave up the fight and accepted I'd never conceive.  Now I have a beautiful 2 week old baby boy currently asleep in his moses basket and I feel so amazingly blessed that he is here.

I just wanted to share my story for all those women out there labelled 'unexplained' (a hard diagnoses, as there is nothing to 'fix' and yet you still don't conceive) to say that just because medical science doesn't understand why you haven't conceived yet, doesn't mean you won't, and that having a failed IVF cycle doesn't mean you'll never conceive naturally (or through another IVF cycle) in the future, you can still have hope.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Hi,

I haven't been on the forum for a long time but wanted to share my story: I had 4 failed ivf cycles and a miscarriage in between; one cycle at the London Fertility Centre and 3 at The Lister. I then decided to go to the ARGC as a last chance and it worked first time. I had my daughter 2 weeks ago and I can't quite believe it. I'm 42, was 41 when I got pregnant. I did acupuncture, changed my diet, learned to meditate...I am not sure which if any of these things helped but here I am expressing milk for her as I type. 
I hope this story helps someone and encourages you to keep trying/going. 

Queen Bee xx


----------



## Parslee

Hi ladies, I used to read this forum while ttc and wanted to share my story. We started  ttc when I was nearly 37, and after no luck thanks to a lack of ovulation, we tried clomid for a while, before moving on to IVF when I was 39. We got pregnant on the first cycle, but miscarried at 14 weeks. The cycle showed us that not only was I not ovulating, but we had a major issue with my eggs not sealing themselves off after fertilisation - many of the embryos had multiple sperm in them, which are clearly not viable. We had a further fresh cycle, and a frozen cycle (both BFN). I really worked on losing weight and getting fit before our fourth cycle (got my BMI back down to around 33, still heavy but better than it had been. I always gain weight during IVF!). The cycle was our best yet, 15 eggs, 10 of which were suitable for ICSI, resulting in 9 good embryos. We had a day 5 transfer (no frosties sadly), resulting in a BFP. Our wonderful daughter turns one year old this week   

I was 40 at the start of the cycle, 41 when she was born. I'm 42 now, and seriously thinking about whether to have one more shot - we had said that was it, we have had our miracle, lets not push our luck. But despite all the practical and logical reasons (finance, stress, my weight and age being against us etc etc), part of me just thinks, one last go...


----------



## bundles

Parslee that's lovely   you go for it, you're still young enough   I would love another too but time, and weight   is not on my side  
xx


----------



## malabar girl

Hey girls just go for it I was 8 weeks off my 50th and close to 100kgs and had my dd no probkems then son at 51 still fat still old so weight and age is just over rated. If everyone waited for the right age weight money there would be no babies being born.
Just do it mine last two are only 18 months apart and 20 years apart from the first tomthe last xxxxxmalabar


----------



## ClaireBuc

It's great reading such positive stories. My positive story is as follows:

Age at BFP:                                              42
Treatment  (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):    IVF                                                  
How many tx before BFP:                        Pregnant on third fresh cycle(resulting in live birth), but two frozen cycle BFP    
Reason for IF:                                          Natural Killer Cells
Previous children / pregnancies:              3 BFP's, miscarried
Protocol  used:                                            Long 
Medication:                                                Gonal F, Buseralin, Eostrogen, Cleaxane, Dextamethasone,Intralipids
ACU:                                                          Barts          
FSH level prior to tx:                                6.?
Number of eggs retrieved:                        17
Number fertilized:                                    9 all grade 1
Embryos put back:                                    3 day transfer, 3 Grade 1, 8cells 
My little girls Olivia and Verity were born at 36+3 and two weeks before my 43rd birthday, they are the most precious things in the world to me. Never give up hope it's all worth it and more.
Claire


----------



## Ronnie3007

Great stories, it gives us others hope.  Thank you for sharing    I am on my 2nd try of IVF, 100mg of clomid this time instead of the stimms for a gentler approach.  Follie scan tomorrow so praying for a good result  so that we can go ahead.  My 1st attempt with stimms only resulted in 2 follies/2 eggs so there is the worry that I will only generate no more than 2 this time.  My consultant has said it could take a few months so if not right this month, we will try again next month. I am also now taking 75mg of DHEA every day so lots of positive thinking


----------



## susie52

what an inspirational post Malabar girl !!!

"Hey girls just go for it I was 8 weeks off my 50th and close to 100kgs and had my dd no probkems then son at 51 still fat still old so weight and age is just over rated. If everyone waited for the right age weight money there would be no babies being born.
Just do it mine last two are only 18 months apart and 20 years apart from the first tomthe last xxxxxmalabar"


you have found my mojo thank you so much )


----------



## Smiley 723

Hey everyone, 

Great to hear all your success stories, just joined FF  

Look forward to hearing more to keep our hopes up 

44yrs first IVF cycle in April negative result  
Still smiling and hoping for another try soon........looking at either ARGC or Lister?


----------



## Louisej29

Hey smiley

Welcome to ff!! It's a great supportive site

I'm with the lister and though I've still no baby wold recommend them, they are a very good hospital and i have had no complaints at all ( costly though!!) 

Good luck ! Xx


----------



## jj_x111

Hi Ladies.  Just wanted to share our story.  My DD was conceived via IVF/ICSI when I was 41, but as a frozen embryo, she wasn't born until I was a month short of my 43rd birthday.  I'm now almost 44, and we've just completed another IVF/ICSI round at ARGC, and fingers crossed, all going well, with 11 eggs harvested, 8 fertilised, all of which were 5-8 cell division at day 3, so we are going for a day 5 transfer on Tuesday.  Please god, let it all go well.


----------



## Bexter

Jj - wow amazing story - thanks for sharing!  Hope you will be posting on this thread again soon!  Good luck!


----------



## GJB66

Hello,

I am typing this with my gorgeous (I am a bit biased!) 3 week old son sleeping on my lap.

After 13 ivf cycles (mostly OE, some abandoned due to poor response), 3 miscarriages, move to DEIVF and immune investigations (and then meds for immune issues for my last cycle of DE FET (2 embies frozen from previous fresh DIVF cycle)) and a change in diet resulting from advice from a nutritionist - I finally fell pregnant and sustained the pregnancy - giving birth to a beautiful boy at age 47.

I believe that the immune meds and diet change were the key changes that I needed to make, and although really expensive and it seemed to take ages to get treatment completed for all identified immune problems, it was so worth it.

This website has been absolutely invaluable - and I wouldn't have found all the information I needed to get my body sorted out without it. Thank you so much to all who give so generously of their time and experience to help inform and support others.

Good luck to all who are cycling or are planning on cycling - I hope that you too have a happy ending to your journey.

xx


----------



## Ka40

Hi GJB
That's amazing news especially after all you have been through.  How exciting.  Stories like this give us old timers hope, thank you for sharing with us.
Im on my first cycle of ICSI, OTD on Friday!  but am so scared that this is not going to work first time (although always hopeful)!  What changes did you make in your diet hun?  Any other advice for others?
Congrats and hugs to you
Ka xxx


----------



## Louisej29

Hi gjb

What a lovely story and I am so so glad you had your happy ending after all that heartache.  I'm on cycle 4 and it just gets harder.  But it shows it pays to never give up! 

Like KA I'd too be interested in hearing about changes you made to your diet.  KA good luck for Friday!!


Xx


----------



## deb1234

Thought I would add my story to the list as when I was doing IVF it all seemed doom and gloom past 35. I was given 12% chance of success and was told this was optimistic. I am 41 and have had one fresh and one frozen cycle. I am currently 29 weeks pregnant and will be a few weeks short of my 42nd birthday when my little one is born hopefully happy and healthy in October. 

Don't give up hope.


----------



## GJB66

Hello,

The nutritionist I went to see diagnosed me with having candida. I went on an anti candida diet, and as the candida was cleared up, my immune system had 1 less thing to be attacking.

The diet was 3 weeks of:
no sugar - the only fruit allowed is apples and bananas. No dried fruit.
no caffeine;
no gluten;
no cow dairy. Can have goats milk and goats yoghurt. No cheese;
no soya or vinegar.

plenty freah veg, fish and meat.

After 3 weeks introduce other fruit, vinegar, soya, goats, buffalo and sheeps cheese. About 2 units of wine a week.

I did this for about 9 months until I felt reasonably sure the pregnancy was stable and then fell off the wagon. I have - in the last week - been having symptoms of IBS - so am trying to cut back on some of the things (mainly sugar) that I have been consuming a bit too enthusiastically. 

I do believe that the immunes treatment really made the difference and had read a bit about them, but had been put off by the cost, but when the DEIVF failed, I thought it must be more than old eggs that is the problem so bit the bullet and got tested at FGA in London. And although it is expensive, so is repeating cycle after cycle of ivf - and that is without considering the emotional expense.

Finally - I tried to be as stress free as possible. I got fit and took up yoga. I also decided to travel to the clinic in the Czech Republic by train - as I am a nervous flyer. Who knows if that made any real difference...

I had - in the past - done acupuncture and chinese herbs, but had stopped this the last few years. Not because I had no faith in them, but as these both involved travelling and finding time to slot this in with a pressurised job. As I had decided to try and minimise stress - I focussed on things that were easier and practical to carry out.

Oh - also munched brazil nuts and drank pomegranate juice to encourage lining thickening.

It has been a long road (about 10 years in total) - but I got there in the end and hopefully you will too.

xx


----------



## Altai

Dear All,

You've given me so much hope. I am 44yo and going for my first ivf next month.
Altai


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi All

Just a quick update from me. Beautiful baby boy born a few days ago - all well. Me 43 years. Natural conception after taking loads of supplements (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0).

Also - and this is obviously not recommended , but just to give people the full picture in case it did the trick. In my second month of taking the supplements, I had a tiny bit of fertility meds left (Puregon 25mg or 50mg - cannot quite remember). I used these on about day 2 of my cycle. (I had been given 375mg Puregon a day on a previous failed IVF). This is when I fell pregnant.

Good luck everybody

x


----------



## goldbunny

congratulations mfmcmoo such great news. x


----------



## bundles

Congrats mfmcmoo     Well done you !!   Wish I'd had your info when I was younger but I wouldn't change my Beany for the world


----------



## RachelMaria

Many Congrats mfmcmoo xxxx


----------



## Scoobylou

After pursuing careers/having too much of a good time at age 42 we decided to do take the plunge in Dec 2011....I found I had an AFC of 2, and AMH 2.9, and at the consultant appointment, which was patronising and disinterested, we were told to try IVF for closure only as our chances were so low, but really DE was the only option.  It was fairly clear that there was little interest in trying to help our situation and after reading this site I suggested we have IUI, due to the fact that it was cheaper, we were told our chances were 2-4% with IUI, IVF or naturally, and also we thought if we were ever to go with IVF it could act as a cheaper dry run.

So took 75IU menopur from Day 2, scan at day 7 had 2 follicles at 7mm and 8mm, at day 12 had 7 ranging from 6 to 12.  I felt I couldn't trust that the best treatment was always being advised (or maybe I am a control freak?!) and so always asked for the blood results and follicle sizes and compared to info on the web.  On day 12 I asked to up my dose so I doubled it for 2 days, had a very small bleed, probably due to change in drugs.  On day 14 had 7 follicles with one at 15...consultant told me this had gone on long enough and was to trigger that night.  (Conversely the nurses and sonographers were absolutely fantastic and communicative and the same message from them was couched 'congratulations, the Dr has said we can go for it)...

Had IUI on day 16, felt a bit nauseous and tender a week later, and then a BFP. 

I gave up drinking a month before, forced myself to eat breakfast and also drank 2 litres water a day.  I even did acupuncture for 5 weeks before - not sure it helped but I can say it didnt not help, at the very least I had someone to talk to about the process.  

So maybe we were lucky, it worked for us first time but I would advise anyone in the same circumstances to not be scared to take control of whats happening to you...

In the meantime whist this was happening we started to research DE and we were very impressed with UKCFA, Nurture South Africa and also Ruth at IVF treatment abroad...

Had our lovely DS in August 2012, at nearly 43.  Now 44 and trying with clomid, before potentially considering IUI again.


----------



## alexine

Brilliant Scoobylou...you fought and won!!  So pleased for you!  
xxA


----------



## Fluffypants

Hiya - I suffered with fibroids, suspected adenomoyosis and age-related intertility (I had an AMH of 1.1 when I was aged 39) and TTC naturally for 3 years without any success.  I am currently 27 weeks pregnant with little Miss kicking away inside me as I type this - and am due to give birth on Boxing Day 2013   - just a few days short of my 42nd birthday.  She was conceived on our 1st IVF attempt at ARGC - and despite being pregnant I still have 2 large fibroids (8cm) even though I had lots of these awful things removed (myomectomy) 5 months before I began IVF!  Sending the very best of luck out to each & everyone one of you over-40s ladies - you can do it xxx


----------



## amandalmexico

Hello ladies

As you can see my amh is virtually non existent however I got my first bfp with iui. Sadly I have just lost the baby but it shows that at almost 41 it can happen. I think the dhea, supplements, diet and accupuncture helped. I think iui can work for over 40s with low amh. Sadly it is a numbers game. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Flyby

Just to give some hope to others, I have just got pregnant with my own eggs after the fifth try of IVF. The successful time was a frozen embryo transfer after storing embryos while waiting to heal from a fibroid removal, I was almost 44 when they were frozen. I was really losing hope that it could ever happen but clung on to the fact that I know it happens to some people and it is just possible that it could work! Very, very difficult to maintain that thought though and so very lucky that it was finally a positive outcome. Really early days, as I'm only seven weeks, but I hope that it can help others to keep believing in the possibilities. 

Flyby.


----------



## dizzie

Congratulations Flyby!

I have just started charting on Fertility.Friend.com and discovered yesterday by doing a search through the charts which have been posted by other ladies for comparison purposes, there are lots of ladies who have achieved pregnancy in their forties (search for 40+ in the 'pregnancy' category). Very inspiring!  You can also see their patterns and what they were taking (eg vits, meds) before getting the positive result (though you may have to be a VIP member - I'm on a free trial).


----------



## Fluffypants

Well done Flyby!

amandaalexico - my AMH result was 1.1 and that was two years before I went for IVF at age 41.  I didn't even want the IVF clinic to test my AMH by then as I was sure it must have dropped considerably - so possiby around or even lower than your 0.9 AMH result - HOWEVER my first IVF attempt worked - now 29 weeks pregnant.  Some consultants have told me (and I have seen a lot!) that they aren't so sure that AMH is all THAT much of an accurate predictor these days.  My FSH was around 10 when I started IVF so the IVF clinic proceeded based on my FSH results.  Don't let your low AMH results necessarily scare you off trying IVF.  You proved them wrong by getting a bfp   so you showed them you can still fall pregnant at least


----------



## amandalmexico

Fluffy pants,

Thank you for your reply and a huge congratulations to you on your pregnancy. I totally agree and I am now no longer going to worry about my AMH as everything else is good and I got pregant so quickly after seeking fetility treatment. We are waiting for our test results and then my consultant will recommend next course of treatment. Crgh were reluctant to let me try ivf as they believe I will be a poor responder. I was on a medicated cycle with high dosages of gonal-f and responded well. Depending on the outcome of the tests we will then decide on next best course of action. Although decades and still getting through what happened I want to start again as soon as possible. 

Take care of yourself and your little baby

Amanda x


----------



## Ellie blue

Hi Ladies, 

Wanted to post for a long time, as this site has been a lifeline to me, but honestly when I got pregnant I was so just too scared of it all going wrong to post here.  But that changed when my baby boy was born; I was so shocked when it happened that I didn't even hear them say the sex of the baby, I was just crying because he was alive! 

All I can say to everyone is don't give up, do what is in your heart (if you can still hear your heart after all the noise others put in there!!).  


Age at BFP:                                        45 and 8 mths – with own eggs!                          
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): ICSI                                                          
How many tx before BFP:                    12 years of trying but only 1 formal IVF
Reason for IF:                              Polycystic ovaries, fibroids & adenomoyosis 
Previous children / pregnancies:        none
Protocol used:                                Long
Medication:                                      Burserilin & Gonal F (continued with Metformin)
ACU:                                                Hammersmith
FSH level prior to tx:                      6?
Number of eggs retrieved:            10        
Number fertilized:                            3
Embryos put back:                     1

I was given just 6.3% chance of it working and had I listened we wouldn't have done it. Did everything I could think of or read about; took vitamins, exercised and relaxed as much as possible and this time took annual leave during the 2ww! I even changed the way I worked, so things that used to make me stressed - I stopped doing! Focused continuously on positive thinking and constantly told myself that I could do it. Oh and I rested every evening, even if it meant missing out on time with friends, just to keep stress free. 

Good luck everyone – don't let anything put you off – just keep trying x


----------



## goldbunny

wow! your story needs to be heard! so tired of people making that whole idea seem impossible.... so lovely to hear of your joy.


----------



## Ashaa

Hello

Ellie Blue

So glad you told your story. Thanks. 

It is really pleasing to hear stories with beautiful outcomes.. will definitely take inspiration from your story.

x


----------



## Ellie blue

Thank you Ashaa and Goldbunny    

Good luck everyone on your journey, it's a long and difficult path that we are all on but worth the struggle so never give up ~ anyone! xx


----------



## Scubachick1

Hi, this is my first post but I wanted to share my success so far, although it is early days....

I am 42 and had my first IVF cycle in October 2013.

My AMF was 0.6 three years ago so probably a lot less now. I was told then that I would be unlikely to produce any eggs of my own and to consider donor.  Whilst I wouldn't rule this out I wanted to try with my own eggs first.

Day 1: I started IVF 9th October 2013
Day 3-11: 2 follicles only (stimmed on 450 gonal F day 3 to day 11 and took cetrotide day 6 to day 11)
Day 12: took trigger shot at 1 am
Day 13: EC 21st October and got 2 eggs
Day 15: Heard that both fertilised with ICSI; had acupuncture 
Day 16: ET 24th October 3day embryos (1 x grade 1 & 1 x grade 3); had a acupuncture at the clinic 30 mins after ET and rested for total of 3 hours. Lasted 20 minutes before screaming for a bed pan    
Day 17-26: tried to relax....
Day 27: Faint BFP  
Day 28: Darker BFP ( did 2 tests to be sure!!!) booked beta blood test
Day 29: Beta blood test - HCG 427

So... Early days I know and I am cautiously excited. So nervous!

It can be done over 40 and with low AMH.  But my experience means that I am glad I followed my heart to try to use my own eggs. It doesn't matter to everyone I know, but it was important to me to have at least tried and had some closure before I moved to donor.

I will let you know how it progresses.


----------



## bundles

Scuba huge congrats   I do sometimes regret not trying my own eggs, knowing what I know now although I was much older ! But then I wouldn't have my little Beany, who I love with all my heart , & wouldn't change for the world   
xx


----------



## Ka40

Oh Scubachick. You are amazing!!! what perfect timing to write your lovely story. Thats just what i needed to hear. Congratulations to you.
Im 41, had 2 failed ICSI, AMH 1.6 last year and also told that donor eggs is probably the only way to conceive? Im not ready to give up on my own eggs yet and think we should try again. your.post has given me the push and confidence to give it a whirl and mot give up. i dont want to regret not giving it our best if it doesnt work. Thanks again hun
love to all you lovely ladies on here, hugs Ka xxx


----------



## Scubachick1

Hi Bundles, you shouldn't have any regrets. Once you have that little bundle of joy, it really doesn't matter where they came from.

And I would have had donor if I didn't get eggs of good quality this cycle. I only got 2 but they looked good.  Just wanted to give those low AMH'ers out there some hope that it's quality, not quantity.

Ka, I am thinking of you and wish you the best of luck. My sister had donor eggs and has a beautiful little boy who she wouldn't change for the world. Follow your heart if you want to try again and you still have other options. X

My second beta test is tomorrow to check progressing well. Then I guess it's a few weeks wait to the first scan.  I just want to see something! 

I should also have mentioned that I had an endometrial scratch done on the cycle leading up to IVF as I read it can increase chances of implantation by almost 50 percent. I don't know what other people's experience is but I tried everything on this cycle....


----------



## Dawnie22

Wow all these success stories have made my day! I hope to join you !! 
I was told by a nurse that there has never been a live birth through own eggs IVf over 43 years old! 
I am nearly 41 and on my 6th day of stims. Short protocol just been told to up my dose to the max. I have 2 children (teenagers) from a previous marriage and now have married tht true loveof my life and he has azopermia so we have to have IVF and ICSI. 
My AMh is 5 and my FSH was 7.8. Today I had 5 very tiny follicles and I have to go back on Friday to check them, lets hope they grow! 

Congrats to all of you


----------



## deb1234

Dawnie - I am 42 on Friday and gave birth to my gorgeous baby boy conceived through IVF and my own eggs in October. If you have a look on the BFP pages you will see many other older ladies who have had success with their own eggs. Good luck!


----------



## deb1234

Having said that we were told it was a gamble to use own eggs. There was more chance of success with younger eggs. In the end it doesn't matter whose eggs they are it will be your baby which you have grown and nurtured and will love. For us it paid off but it is up to the individual as to what's best.


----------



## liseg

just thought id share my story. I have just had my 5th attempt using icsi. Male factor Issues.started ivf when I was 37 and I'm now 40. I had 3 goes on the nhs using my own eggs, was a poor responder mosts I ever produced was 4 but managed to get to transfer each time with my own eggs. Never got the chance to freeze any. All bfns. We then had the decision what to do next. 

My consultant advised that if we had another go using my eggs, we only stood about a 5% chance of it working and we would have to pay for our next go and our best option would be donor eggs. My sister (6 years younger) had already had icsi and had a son from her first try and a daughter from a fet. She told me I was more than welcome to use her eggs. So after further discussion, this is the route we decided to take.

My sister lives in america and came over for the summer. We had the egg collection in august this year. Had 13 eggs retrieved, 9 injected  and got 6 embryos. I had 2 3day 8 cell embryos transferred and unfortunately bfn. We froze the other 4.

We spoke to consultant and he decided to do some blood tests to check my blood wasn't clotting and that i dont have immune issues and all bloods come back ok. The consultant also decided to do the endo scratch.

in november I had my first ever fet and had 2 perfect 8 cell embryos transferred 3dt. I had it confirmed yesterday I am now pregnant after my 2ww and my first level is 1237. I tested myself at 8days past 3dt and got a faint positive then darker each day after.

I'm still in complete shock after all this time and just pray that everything works out as it should.

 xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

That's wonderful news liseg and thank you for sharing your story - congratulations on your long awaited BFP


----------



## liseg

Thanks greyhoundgal. Perserverance does really pay off in the end. After my bfns, I was disappointed but just remained positive and got on with it as there was no point worrying over it as it wasn't going to change the outcome and here I am 
Xx


----------



## KandK

Thought I'd add mine now, but will do it by stealing another website's format because it is better and more helpful I think:

*Age*: me 40 DH 35
*Any natural or herbal remedies used:* fish oil, folic acid 5mg, CoQ10
*Diagnosis or any known issues:* tubal ligation for me, DH was fine
*Treatments you tried:* IVF/ICSI was our only choice
*Treatment (if any) that led to success:* IVF/ICSI
*Are you using donor eggs or sperm:* No
*Clinic:* American Hospital, Istanbul, Turkey
*Protocol (meds taken if any):* Long Lupron protocol so BCP for 2 months, Lucrin/Lupron, 225iu Gonal-F, 2 x Pregnyl trigger. Metformin 500mg x 1 daily for 2-3 months before cycle and during stims.
*If IVF how many follicles at ER*: 6
*If IVF how many eggs retrieved:* 4
*If IVF how many eggs fertilized:* 4
*If IVF how many days between ER and ET:* 5
*If IVF how many and quality/rating of embryos/blasts transferred:* Transferred 1 expanded blastocyst and 1 5 day morula (told the morula most likely wouldn't make it as it wasn't a blasto). Didn't get a grade, but they were happy with the blast and not so happy with the morula..
*Symptoms or issues during 2WW:* nothing which couldn't be put down to progesterone
*What day you got your BFP:* 7dp5dt with HPT
*Beta HCG numbers:* they don't routinely do BHCG here in Australia, but I had one at 22dpo due to a bleeding scare and it was 6,900
*Number of babies:* 2 
*Why do YOU think that you were successful this time?*
The long Lupron cycle worked well for me previous cycle so we went with it again. The combination of low dose gonal-f and Metformin worked wonders for me for cycles 3 and 4 - cycles 1 & 2 were high dose menopur and failed badly (one chemical pg and one miscarriage due to poor egg quality). The change in protocol helped egg quality enormously and got me my bfp x 2. I was almost going to donor eggs after cycle 2, they had me convinced my eggs were poor but it was just the wrong regime. Successful cycle was no 3 when DS was born in March 2013, 6 months later I cycled again (crazy right?) because of my age we couldn't wait so long. Cycle #4 successful and currently pg with twins (and slightly in shock because they all said the morula wouldn't make it) well the twins are confirmed dc/da so he/she did make it!


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Congratulations KandK !!!! Fantastic news on your twins and thank you for sharing. Wow - you will have your work cut out


----------



## trinibabe

Hello all. Thank you for sharing your stories. I have been reading them for the past 18 months and they have really kept me going. I am certain it is doing the same for many other ladies, who like myself have not contributed but use this tread to keep sane. I am contributing now because I am 42 and 15 weeks pregnant after 1 cycle of IVF. Given my age I had the CVS done to ascertain whether the baby had any chromosone defects and I am happy to report is normal, so I feel confident to share my news at this stage. I should point out that prior to having IVF we were told that we had only 5% chance of having a child using my own eggs. We took the view that 5% chance was better than 0% and resisted the implied suggestion by medics that we would be wasting our money and the best option was to use donor eggs. Additionally, some clinics (like ARGC) woudl refuse to treat me given my high FSH/low AMH level. You can all see my profile for a flavour of my rollercoaster journey thus far, but if anyone has any specific questions about my protocol etc I would be happy to answer them. 

 for you all. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Ka40

Thanks Trini and many congratulations to you both.
Like you, I dip in an out of this amazing website for support and to read fab success stories such as yours.
We've had x2 unsuccessful ICSI treatments but starting again next cycle at the beginning of Feb, for our last chance with OE.  NO pressure then! My AMH was 1.6 but checked 18months ago, so probably dropped now but we are not ready to give  up yet.  I had 2 polyps removed in Dec and have been taking DHEA, losing weight and generally feeling healthier and fitter.  So hears hoping I can pop on again in afew months with the great news as you have.
To everyone, please keep posting on here, it really does help.
Wishing all success stories a healthy, enjoyable pregnancy
Love n Hugs Ka xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Congratulations Trini - such wonderful news -  You must be over the moon. 

I'm just starting Down reg at the end of this week for the first time. Never been pregnant and feeling nervous. I was a pig to be around yesterday because I had got myself so anxious just thinking about it - and that's without any drugs!!   Poor DP didn't know what had hit him as I'm normally a fairly sunny person  

Anyway my point is that it's great to read your story and see that it can happen for us older girls even when they tell us it can't. Good luck with your pregnancy  

Grey xx


----------



## trinibabe

Grey and Ka40, I am over the moon, words cannot describe my elation. 

By way of comfort in respect of AMH levels, my AMH was 0.93 when I started my cycle in September and my FSH was 16.5, so it just goes to show, if you want to try and conceive with your own eggs, FSH and AMH is not the be all and end all! I have to admit that I consulted a nutritionist and on her advice I took Reservatol, DMA, Omega 3 liquid, ate a healty diet, drank full fat milk and put wheatgerm and flaxseed on my cereal for seveal months prior to starting my IVF cycle. I also had acupuncture with a therapist specialising in fertility prior to and after egg transfer.

I also had ICSI with my 2 mature eggs, despite my DP's sperm being desribed as "better than normal". I did so not because money was not an object for us (we will be paying off our fertility treatment debt for some time to come) but because I read statistics which suggesed ICSI increased the chances of succesful fertilisation by 17%.

Grey, keep calm and positive even when things don't appear to be going the way you want it, positivity cannot be overestimated. It is a daunting process but try and take one step at a time, do not over think it and believe treatment will work for you. If you believe in God go to church a lot. It really helped me.

Thanks for your best wishes and good luck with your journey.


----------



## LuckyE

lovely story - trinibabe 
I didn't know ARGC turned people away... 
Positivity is the key. I am trying so hard to be positive... this thread really helps.


----------



## barbster

Hi

I wanted to add my story.

We found out July 2011 that I had bloocked fallopian tubes and a high FSH reading after surgery to remove a large ovarian cyst. I was 39 years old at the time and was told that it was unlikely that IVF would work due to my high FSH levels (18 post op)

We went to CRGH for a consultation and they checked my AMH (1.84 in October 2011) they also checked my AFC which was 4. they then told me that they would recommend natural IVF but they felt my chances of success were low at 10%. We decided to take a chance and did a 3 cycle package with them. We were lucky that each cycle produced an egg which successfully fertilised and by the last one they were able to put all 3 back which resulted in a positive pregnancy. Sadly, I went to have a missed mc at 12 weeks. 

We went back to CRGH for a follow up and they were hopeful that we could be successful agian as they were very pleased with the results last time (in terms of egg retrevial and fertilisation rate) so we decided to do the same again. This time we put another 3 back and again had a positive pregnancy. As you can see from my signature we now have a beautiful baby girl. I have just turned 42.

In terms of vitamins etc, I took DHEA 75mg on advice of clinic before both cycles. For my second cycle I added Royal Jelly, Coenzyme Q10 600mg and had acupunture. I also found out I had raised thyroid levels second time around with antibodies so started Levothyroxine and had steroids up to 14 weeks of pregnancy. 

i don't know if any of these tablets helped, but I know my FSH dropped slightly on the DHEA (never went below 14 but the cut off point for natural IVF was 16). I didn't change my diet but ate everythign in moderation, i did continue to have the odd glass of wine except when cycling but second time around I exercised more so felt much healthier in myself plus weighed a few pounds less. 

i hope that my story can bring hope to others, as I did feel at first start of this journey that if i didn't have my baby within my 40th year I never would, but I feel blessed that we did manage to a couple of years down the line.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

My second child, a daughter is 12 days old today. I am 42.5 and she was the result of one solitary day 6 frozen blastocyst. I had my son for my 40th birthday.

She is perfect. Hope this gives hope to others.


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Barbster and Holly thank you fir posting your stories and congratulations   It really is heartening to read positive outcomes  

I'm just about to start down reg for the first time and these stories are really keeping me going

Grey xx


----------



## lyndylou

I had a beautiful baby girl at 42 and she just turned 2 and she is just amazing, every day I feel so blessed. I think that when hope is all you have hang onto it and go forward positively, it was worth every mountain we had to climb. Not only was I 42 but also had a BMI of 36/7 when I conceived. I had sort of given up inside and not bothered about the weight. They told me my chances were low to zero. I had fertility hypnotherapy to overcome thier negative messages on my mindset and it really took me out from under a cloud of doom to a brighter more positive place. When I fell pregnant I started slimming world so that I didn't add any more risk to my pregnancy that was already a factor. I stayed the same weight from conception to birth despite my growing baby who was born at 10lb 2oz's! I had a healthy no complications pregnancy during which I felt fantastic and I continued to swim 60 lengths at least 4 x a week up until birth. Once I had her I was 34lb lighter than when I fell. I am not advocating being dismissive of your BMI, do everything in your power to increase your chances of success for your own peace of mind. But I am saying to anyone in a similar situation anything is possible even when the odds seem stacked against you.
Age at BFP: 42 
Treatment: ICSI 
How many tx before BFP: 4 ICSI, 3 IUI
Reason fo IF: Unexplained
Previous children / pregnancies: None 
Protocol used: ?
Medication: Buserilin and Gonal F 
ACU: Chelsfield Park / NHS
Number of eggs retrieved: 5 from one ovary
Egg Transfer: 3rd day transfer of 2 4 cell embryos (Grade 1)
Outcome: both implanted lost one at 12 weeks  and had a healthy baby daughter at 41+6  ))))

Now struggling to achieve a second pregnancy (cesarean and burst appendix followed by 2 x IVF high dose Menopur since having my daughter, no response) and current medical team advising egg donation my only option so getting 2nd opinions as I know tenancity paid off before. AMH 4.6 a year ago, FSH under 10. 

I would urge anyone to look around and not just stick with their current provider, especially if they just plan to repeat the same formula - someone looking at you with fresh eyes may have different and better ideas. Look at natural IVF, I am at the moment but I wish I had years ago. It appears to be cheaper and safer and although less eggs will be generated they will be better quality for not having been forced.


----------



## Sushi Lover

*Lyndylou*... thanks for sharing your story and many congratulations on your amazing little girl.

Can I ask... was something changed for your 5th ICSI? Did you or the clinic try anything different? Or was it down to luck and finding that golden egg?

xx


----------



## lyndylou

Thanks Kirsty, I am sure finding a good egg was a factor, I think there were 2 other factors for me, I lost my job 3 months before treatment and decided not to return to work until after the cycle so had a relaxing 3 months beforehand whereas during previous cycles I was in a high pressure job. Secondly with more time I researched how I could assist implantation as this seemed to be the missing link. A lot of articles said if you bleed before it's time to pregnancy test you should speak to your consultant as your progesterone dose may be insufficient. I always bled before the test date so I challenged my consultant on this a few days after ET. She told me to up my prog drugs to 3 rather than 2 (crinone 8%) a day which I did. I did not bleed that time and when I tested it was the faintest barely there line but it got darker each day suggesting late implantation. From a diet point of view I ascertained that there were 4 foods that were considered helpful, yam, pineapple, walnuts and full fat dairy, apparently your body likes to know it's getting plenty of fat to feel right about being pregnant so 3 portions of full fat dairy a day were recommended whereas I was eating low fat everything. So in the 2 weeks after ET I ate some of all 4 things everyday. I have no idea if it made a difference but it was a change I made in that cycle? If you look up yam and fertility it is the main staple of the most fertile tribe in the world. I don't actually like it that much but I replaced potato and rice etc with it or thickened a soup with it. Hope this useful. I sincerely wish everyone trying a positive outcome.


----------



## urbangirl

Another of my 40plus friends has just given birth- 44 this one.  And none of them have been near an IVF clinic and don't even know what DE is, but- they have all had a child/children before, which leads me to the conclusion that it's not bad quality eggs that are stopping us, it's undiagnosed fertility problems, which are largely undiagnosed because consultants assume it's our eggs and don't try hard enough to look into other possible barriers!! grrrr!  
Good luck to all of uus, don't give up (until you run out of money, that is!!)


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies
lovely and sad to read your stories well i hope mine can bring hope to all, 2009 aged 38 started the ivf  process and ended up with dd now aged 2.. was trying for baby no2 for a few months after she was born   for a miracle, ov sticks cycle tracking ect. gave up last year and just let nature take its course,, at age nearly 43 i have just got a BFP it s early days so just  all is ok... ladies don't give up hope i really do think if its meant to be it will happen good luck everyone..


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

It's very early days but at 43 (44 in 3 months) I have just had a natural BFP. We have been trying for 2 years after losing our son 2 years ago in utero at 36 weeks. I have had a failed IVF and natural FET but hoping and praying that this one is a keeper.


----------



## RachelMaria

cornishtwinkle - what wonderful news honey - keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## deb1234

Cornishtwinkle - I remember you from the board you were on January 2013. Very happy to hear your news and have everything crossed for you


----------



## vaninort

Hi Deb1234 and Rachelbw
I am so encouraged by your news.

Any tips/diet advice - good consultant recommendations? Did you have any immune issues?

thanks


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Thanks Deb - anxious few weeks ahead. Let's hope there's a different outcome thus time! Congrats on baby Charlie x


----------



## Blondie71

AGE AT BFP: 40 own eggs (2 months shy of 41 )
                                                TREATMENT: IVF, success with FET
                                                TREATMENT BEFORE BFP: 1st IVF BFN, 2nd IVF success after tubes removed
                                                  REASON FOR IF: TUBAL FACTOR
                                                  PREV PREGNANCY: NONE
                                                  PROTOCOL: SHORT/FLARE THEN UNMEDICATED FET
                                                  MEDICATION: MENOPUR, PUREGON, CLEXANE AND STEROIDS
                                                  ACU: SERUM GREECE
                                                  FSH: 7.7 AMH: 55 (and apparently no pcos )
                                                  NBR EGGS COLLECTED: 17
                                                  NBR EGGS FERT: 10
                                                  NBR EGGS PUT BACK: 4


----------



## JohannaHi

Hi! Just wanted to say - everything is possible and never lose hope!!      

Age at BFP: 47 
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  IVF-ICSI, egg donation 
How many tx before BFP:  4  
Reason for IF: low ovarian reserve, tubal factor 
Previous children / pregnancies: no  
Protocol used:  long  
Medication: Decopeptyl, Provames, Oestradiol  
ACU: Spain, Ukraine  
FSH level prior to tx:  was not important 
Number of eggs retrieved: have no idea  
Number fertilized: I think 2 or 3 
Embryos put back: 2


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Guys,

Im sure you can see my story in my footer. Though just to give some positive vibes, after 2013 being the year from hell, 4 x BFN through ICSI. We decided in Dec 13, that we would prob do donor eggs middle of 2014 as just couldn't bare spending another 6k of failed ivf due to me being 41 this year. I kept saying to my partner, we need to have sex more, we are not even trying in between cycles, we sort of gave up on sex after all the ivf as it really affected our sex lives, which i was annoyed about as we just kept spending money..

Anyway, would you believe, after trying in jan 14, ( only twice may i add) weve fallen pregnant naturally, what the chances. I am 8 weeks and 2 days..

Never give us girls!! xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Fantastic news Hopeful and good luck with your pregnancy. This thread does me the World of good


----------



## Ka40

Forever hopeful - that is just music to my ears!! Thank you for posting hun, it does give us all hope.  
Im currently going through my 3rd cycle of ICSI and am also 41.  They have suggested that DE is probably the best way forward, but we are giving OE one last shot.  I do have good vibes about this last go but know that natural is still possible if this doesn't work for us.
Please keep us posted on how you are getting on
Hugs Ka xxx


----------



## seemedlike4eva

i posted on this thread almost a year ago, when I got a BFP on my 17th cycle, using double -donor......thought it'd be nice to update with the fact that the BFP turned into our beautiful daughter, who is now 4 months old! Born just after my 45th birthday.
For this successful cycle, I followed a gluten-free diet for severql months beforehand, and had an endo scratch done too.


----------



## jazzkitten

Just wanted to say to everyone here, thanks for giving me hope.

We married in 2010 when I was 40 and have been trying ever since: dye test and laparoscopy found nothing out of the ordinary and apparently I have plenty of eggs left but have a problem with low progesterone (day 21 I think) for which I was prescribed Clomiphene but after the max amount of cycles I was told to stop taking this.

I'm being told by everyone I know to try egg donors or IVF (we can't afford that) or even adopt, but I just don't want to - I'm not interested unless we can have our own child. Does this make me selfish?

Anyway, I'm 46 this year and had basically given up the idea of ever becoming pregnant, so I thought I would read this thread again. It's made me feel a whole lot better!!! Thanks ladies.


----------



## vaninort

yes, this thread really does give me hope.

Had a long chat with ARGC consultant on phone yesterday, he was vague about my chances saying 'check the website for our success rate'. I was really pressing him on 'live birth' stats for their patients over 42 with immune issues but he wouldn't be drawn on it.

Oh, what to do. I would like to try one last, 3rd and final go at IVF but don't want to get into debt either.

BTW, does anyone know if you ovulate the month after failed IVF cycle? Might give nature a go


----------



## mamochka

Vaninort hi,

I can tell you their take on our age bracket. When i came to see them first time 1 year ago at 41.5 and they looked at my hormone i was somehow given a 35% chance (little did i know about aging eggs), After MMC  due to chromosomal another doctor bluntly told me 10% of eggs are ok at this age and this is before any other issues like immunes, implantation. I feel that more or less ARGC are ale to cover all those issues so it pretty much to which egg will follow out from the lottery barrel  Well now minus 18000£ i know a lot of things... Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Blondie71

Vaninort if you are paying yourself I cant recommend Penny at Serum (Greece) enough, just so many success stories thru her - myself incl, so many of us got our immune stuff checked thru Dr Economou who has office close to penny, they are streets ahead there on treating immune issues. Check out the Greece thread x


----------



## mamochka

Blondie  - how old were you may ask when you got pregnant with OE i assume? Penny suggested to continue with OE for me..


----------



## Blondie71

2 months away from my 41st birthday


----------



## Blondie71

oh yeah HMB who cycled with me was 45 and did OE so it's totally possible at 42 (assuming you still are?)
any idea of you AMH/FSH levels?


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Mamochka - just out of interest, on your signature it says ERPC with karyotyping ==> chromosomal - what does that mean? Did you test your embryos for abnormalities before having egg transfer?
I know what you mean about only 10% chance -its just finding that one decent egg in the haystack - I can't believe all mine are sub-normal but maybe I am in denial  

Blondie71 - thanks for Serum tip, I do keep reading about this place. Any idea on costs? Yes I am paying it out of our mortgage savings and we are trying to move house to, so to say money is becoming an issue is an understatement! Do I really want to spend £15K with ARGC to get another BFN??


----------



## mamochka

Blondie - my FSH is 5.8, LH - 3.8, AMH - 25 (high responder)


----------



## mamochka

Varinort - no they test material after ERPC for cytology and karyotyping, mine came back with rare trisomy((


----------



## Blondie71

vaninort is it own egg tx ur after?? Serum is 7k that includes everything flights hotel medication and procedure/transfer.

What I like about Penny she prescribes your meds/tx based on individual case basis ie hormone profile etc as opposed to the "one size fits all" approach that alot of clinics dish out, I know where I'd rather spend my 15k and get a holiday into the bargain 

ps dont know what donor egg tx costs there but lots of info on serum threads x


----------



## Blondie71

You should do well mamochka with those levels!!! lots of eggs


----------



## vaninort

Thanks for info Blondie

No, still flogging a potential dead horse with my own eggs at the moment. Hubby can't get his head round donor eggs and no clinics we have seen have suggested it yet. We have follow up consultations with clinic next week to find out why another IVF failed - I suspect they may suggest it now.

Mamomchka - you are v lucky with your levels - fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mamochka

Well girls - it is not the quantity...taking tons of supplements to improve quality

Blondie - i got in touch with HMB she was very helpful, so thanks for that 

Mxxx


----------



## Blondie71

Vaninort you can always do a phone chat with Penny theres no harm and see what she thinks regarding pursuing OE or DE she's usually very accurate in opinion and her success rates speak for themselves.

Aww glad you chatted to HMB and found it helpful she is so lovely


----------



## vaninort

Ooh, I might give Penny a call and send her all my depressing medical notes. Would be good to get another opinion and I've heard such good things about her...

Thanks for the advice xxx


----------



## Blondie71

definately do it nothing to lose, you can email her too if you prefer? her full name is Penny Abatzi. 

She is a wealth of knowledge and has seen it all  her approach is very down to earth and she doesn't blind you with terminology, sometimes a good clinic is half the battle


----------



## agate

You just need to fill in serum's med form then they'll set up a time for u to speak to P


----------



## vaninort

Thanks Agate and Blondie, on the case now xxx


----------



## Blondie71

lol we are really browbeating you now aren't we


----------



## vaninort

Well, I am impressed already. Bashed out an email to Serum on a Saturday and they have already come back to me about a call with Penny in a weeks time! How cool is that?

I will keep you posted as to how I get on..

Thanks again ladies

xxx


----------



## alexine

Go for it Vaninort!!      
xxA


----------



## Blondie71

Yay thats great you have a plan keep that PMA it keeps you moving closer!!!!! Not surprised you got an answer Serum are pretty good at communication, not unknown for Penny to answer her phone thru the night if she knows a lady is in distress she even invited me for Easter dinner at her home with her family as I was on my own in Athens 2 years ago she is that caring seriously, her husband is also the most amazing embryologist and he works alongside her, it's down to his skill alot of our success stories, it's a real family affair


----------



## BobbyD

Hi Vaninort - Penny does sound very good but we have had a very good service from CRGH so far, I feel that I have a protocol really tailored to me and that they have monitored me to the nth degree and tested for everything. Just in case you want to go closer to home but good luck with the call x


----------



## loopee8

Hi Ladies
Well my dream has come true to be able to post on this page! I am thrilled to report my success and I hope it gives hope to others. Feel free to ask any questions I would be happy to go into more details if it would help anyone in any way!

Age at BFP:  40
Age at baby's birth:  41
Treatment:  IVF
How many tx before BFP: 3 x IUI, 2 x IVF (success on 3rd IVF attempt)
Reason for IF: I have PCOS, thyroid issues and high NK cells
Previous children/pregnancies: BFP on 2nd IVf attempt but ended in miscarriage
Protocol used:  Long
Medication used:  menopur, clexane, levothyroxine, IVIG infusion x 3
ACU: Lister clinic
Number of eggs retrieved: 9
Number of eggs fertilised: 8
Embryos transferred: 2 x 5 day blastocysts
Outcome: Cooper Freddy born at 39w+2d on March 12th via elective c section


Good luck to u all. 
X


----------



## Florence38

I have been meaning to post this for a long time! Just starting my third frozen embryo treatment and I remembered how much these posts gave me hope (when I had pretty much given hope) trying to conceive my beautiful now aged two daughter. Here's my story....

*
Age at BFP: 40 
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): ICSI 
How many tx before BFP: Very lucky, 1st time 
Reason for IF: 97 percent non motility sperm and high natural killer cells 
Previous children / pregnancies: 1 miscarriage conceived with clomid 
Number of eggs retrieved: 26! 
Number fertilized: 15 
Embryos put back: 2*


----------



## Karhog

Hi all, I have also been meaning to post. 
Will try and keep things simple....
We had been TTC for over 20 years, over that time we have had over twenty treatments,ranging from iui (early days!) to Icsi. (I even donated eggs myself on a couple of occasions as egg share)
Nothing worked. My eggs and embryos were always good quality but nobody could tell us why it just didn't work.
Anyhow, long story made very short, I did manage a bfp in Sept 2012 but I sadly miscarried at 5 weeks. This felt like the end of the road for us. We felt emotionally and financially wrung out plus now we were both in our 40's...not the young ones we had started this journey on and by now I was being told my egg quality is not as good.
Last year we decided on a last ditch attempt and after a lot of research and soul searching opted for double donation abroad.
It worked!! I finally became a first time mum to my gorgeous son at the age if 42. He is a lively and happy six month old currently rolling around on the floor. Dreams can come true, in our case it took a long time but he really is worth the wait.


----------



## goldbunny

own egg baby boy born april 2014 after three ivf/icsi cycles including a miscarriage - I will be 44 in the summer. 

it's taken about 20 years, 22 thousand pounds and a lot of heartache.... but I am someone's mammy!

keep the faith!


----------



## Louisej29

Goldbunny. Huge congratulations on the arrival of your baby boy. Saw your diary and sounds like you had a traumatic time of it.  Hope you are enjoying every second now.  What did you call him !?  Xxx


----------



## CHOCOCHINE

Congratulations goldbunny x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Such lovely news GB   and Spot is a peach    Hope you are finding a routine but most of all happy in your long awaited motherhood  

Grey xxx


----------



## gpk

Big Congratulations GoldBunny ..Very happy for you  

Hows your Little hero doing ?


----------



## loopee8

Congrats goldbunny. Love your new profile picture too 
Hope you are ok and enjoying motherhood. I know the first few weeks are a steep learning curve but try to relish being in your the new baby bubble
All the best


----------



## [email protected]

Hi ladies,

Here are my records. I have included our first BFP because I had my son aged 40.

*BFP #1*
Age at BFP: *39* 
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): *ICSI* 
How many tx before BFP: * 2*
Reason for IF: *male factor (initially) * 
Previous children / pregnancies: * 0*
Protocol used: *short *
Medication: * Fostimon, Merinol, Dexamethosone, Pregnyl, Gestone, Cyclogest, Clexane, Aspirin* 
ACU: *ARGC *
FSH level prior to tx: *unknown*
Number of eggs retrieved: *11*
Number fertilized: *7*
Embryos put back:	*3*
Baby: 1!

*BFP #2*
Age at BFP: *41 * 
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc): * ICSI* 
How many tx before BFP: *3*
Reason for IF: *male factor and my age*
Previous children / pregnancies: 1
Protocol used: *short *
Medication: *Fostimon, Merinol, Dexamethosone, Viagra, Pregnyl, Gestone, Cyclogest, Clexane, Aspirin, Prednisolone * 
ACU: *ARGC *
FSH level prior to tx: *unknown*
Number of eggs retrieved: *5*
Number fertilized: *2*
Embryos put back:	*2*
Baby: *&#8230; hopefully!*

Good luck everyone.

Barts x


----------



## goldbunny

goldbunny:

BFP #2
Age at BFP:  43                    
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  ICSI                                                      
How many tx before BFP:  this was 3rd tx, 1xbfn, 1xm/c
Reason for IF:  unexplained
Previous children / pregnancies: 0/ 1 pg (m/c)
Protocol used:  long
Medication: gonal F, menopur, utrogestan, ovitrelle, buserelin, folic acid, calcium, Clexane, Aspirin    
                  
FSH level prior to tx:    11/12
Number of eggs retrieved:  8
Number fertilized: 5
Embryos put back:  2

Baby: boy. Spot. born by emcs at term.


----------



## Tola

Hi,

Could someone kindly advise on any clinic abroad for egg donation?

Chiara : )


----------



## Julesspu

Dogus clinic Northern Cyprus has no waiting and are very professional with a high success rate, Julie the co-ordinator will answer any queries you have x


----------



## marianne89

I would highly recommend Gynem Fertility Clinic in Prague, Czech Republic. I have just returned to the UK after egg donation procedure and it all went  perfectly. All the nurses and staff working at the clinic are real professionals. I was a little apprehensive about going abroad for this procedure but having experienced the Gynem clinic at work, I don´t believe I would have got as good service in the UK.


----------



## tlw

Tola- I'd recommend Clinica Vistahermosa in Alicante for egg donation cycles. I have been ttc for over 15yrs- and never got a positive pregnancy test with IVF or ICSI attempts in the UK.

I came to live here in Alicante- and came across Vistahermosa by accident (I was having surgery on my wrist in the hospital- and saw a leaflet for their egg donation information). Compared to my experience of IVF clinics in the UK they are head and shoulders above. It is a small friendly clinic. You are made to feel they really care about you- and that your cycle is tailored to your problems. We are on first name terms with the staff- and whilst my first 2 DE cycles resulted in the devastation of miscarriages- they got me pregnant when no-one else could.

I am now on my 2ww to see if this third attempt will be my lucky bean  .

Vistahermosa have a lot of available donors- and generally find suitable matches within a few weeks. They have an international department with Salome, Itziar and Mercedes who deal with all translations, organise hotels, taxi services....and make sure all of your worries and queries are answered. They also do a partial refund scheme- I didn't do it- so I don't know all of the details- but may be a way of saving some costs overall.

See the VH cycle buddy thread here on FF to ask more questions if you are interested in Spain for DE cycles  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323527.0


----------



## JohannaHi

Hi ladies!
I was 47 when I delivered  !
My success story is not that long - it took me 2 years before BFP. First I tried my eggs, but I was unsuccessful. Eventually I was advised to start the egg donation program. The first one failed - and it was the 3rd one for me in all. I even had the idea of surrogacy, but I decided to try one more time. So 2 embryos transferred and one of them became our sweet Agatha    
So girls even if you're 40+ you can still become a mother (OK, I won't describe delivering at 47   ). And I'll tell you what - I'm sure I'm better mommy now that I would have been at 30. Absolutely! I always say KEEP TRYING. And I'm happy that I can share my story and it might help someone to get back one's hope.


----------



## cardi

Hi everyone. 


It feels pretty weird posting on this board after so many years of posting on the 'cycle' threads, and trawling all the other topics looking for answers and smidgeons of hope.  Me, a 'success story' - blimey.  I will never forget how lucky and privileged I am.


So, as you will see from my signature, it took nearly 7 years and 5 cycles to finally welcome Eddie into the world and then a further 2 years of trying naturally to fall pg with George.  He's my BOGOF (buy one get one free   ).  


I bought a Clearblue Fertility Monitor and used it religiously each month to ensure that we did it at exactly the right time.  Even though 'they' say that as long as you do it every other day around your fertile period, I wanted to make absolutely sure that we hit the target so to speak! I also went to the dr after a year and explained my history and asked for Clomid.  I was really pleased that she gave me a 6 month supply on the NHS - I really recommend asking for it as it may not always be offered.  I got pg the first month I used it, and after sadly miscarrying, I took it again a month later and after the second month got pg with George.  I'm sure that that extra boost to my ovaries helped.


I wish you all the luck in the world.  Keep going and believing.  I was once reading these boards looking for hope too and now I'm a success story.


Cardi
xxxx


----------



## Marie1970

BFP #1
Age at BFP: 42                    
Treatment IVF                                                      
How many tx before BFP: 1
Reason for IF:  Age            
Previous children / pregnancies:  0
Protocol used:  long  
Medication:    Gonal f, Merinol, HGH, Pregnyl, , Clexane, Aspirin, pernisolone  
ACU:  CRGH                  
FSH level prior to tx:  unknown
Number of eggs retrieved:  8
Number fertilized:    7 
Embryos put back:  2 
Baby: 1!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## amandalmexico

Summer. Thanks for posting your success. I am almost 42 and about to start my first ivf with Crgh. I had a bfp with them using IUI but sadly wasn't to be. 

Good luck with your next cycle and good luck to everyone else


----------



## Marie1970

thanks amandalmexico, just had my transfer last week in CRGH and got a positive  this morning very excited but remaining cautious. All the best with your cycle too. IVF is definitely the best option over 40 as you have a chance of more eggs to use and freeze. fingers crossed for us both


----------



## amandalmexico

Summer123. Huge congratulations that is amazing news. Take care and wishing you all the best. I am on day 8 of norethisterone and should start stims soon. I agree ivf is the best way forward. I wasted too much time and money on IUIs. You give me so much hope. TAke care of yourself xx


----------



## bundles

Hi ladies  
I can see that this thread hasn't been posted on for a very long time   I know I found it very inspiring myself & did post here almost three years ago   However, rather than let it fall away I thought I would update my status to say that I am currently 15wks pregnant with my second child, using DE (at ProcreaTec in Madrid) and I will be 50 in December   So really ladies, never give up and just to let you know that DE is no poor option. I wouldn't change my DD for all the money you could give me  
Hugs to all  
xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Lovely news Bundles and many congratulations   

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

Bundles tx for reminding and congratulations - I would wait for my 20w scan next week and then post!M


----------



## Athena2811

Hello,

New to FF. After 9 miscarriages, at 41 using my eggs and my DH sperm, through IVF and a gestational surrogate, we have just found out we are pregnant with twins! Currently 7weeks 6 days with two heartbeats. This is the furthest we have been able to get (usually miscarry at 6.5 weeks), so feeling very optimistic, although the road is still long. We had really lost all hope. Now that we have a surrogate it feels like it might be possible again.

Congratulations to all the pregnant ladies out there! It really does change your life.


----------



## Blondie71

Congratulations Athena enjoy your pregnancy and hope your surrogate has it fairly easy  twins are great x


----------



## bundles

Thanks Ella   Hopefully 2015 will be your year  
xx


----------



## honeyz

Hi all.
I got pregnant naturally at the age of 43,gave birth one month shy of 44 and delivered a healthy baby girl.
The only other time I got pregnant was a year before but I miscarried at 7 weeks that time.
Prior to that I had done multiple iuis and 5 ivfs . Including immunes at argc. Non of them worked.
I hope this gives some one hope it can happen. I cant believe im writing this   as iv searched and searched success stories for years and never ever imagined I would be writing one.
I took vit d3 . pure fish oils. multi vit.
Also green smoothies every day.
I cut out wheat on and off. (its hard)


----------



## Blondie71

Thats great honeyz congrats   my sister is 46 and 7wks with a natural pg (lots of testing ahead for her) so yeah can happen even tho it's like a 1% chance I believe at 46...


----------



## honeyz

Wow 46 thats amazing.   sending lots of luck her way.
I would also like to add that I had been actively trying to get pregnant for 18 years before I got preg.


----------



## Blondie71

makes it even more miraculous for you honeyz - amazing


----------



## Eymet

Hello ladies, I haven't posted on ff for some time, but I just wanted to give an update for any other 40 + 's out there...
I decided to do one more natural ivf. So far I've done 1 natural modified and 2 natural. 1 miscarriage with the first and nothing with the next two. 

I had EC on Tuesday and this was a completely natural cycle. The only drug I took was ovitrelle to trigger. I had two follicles and they got 2 eggs, both of which fertilized, but the second has not grown and so it is still being observed. 

I had ET today with the 1 embryo, which is grade 1 and 3 cells on day 2 transfer. 

Now just the horrible 2ww!! Any other 45 + ladies out there? 

Eymet xx


----------



## Molly99

I didn't dare look at this thread until recently. ... after 4 failed cycles, I am naturally pregnant (about 5 weeks) for the first time at the age of 41  

We didn't think it possible and were about to start embryo donation in 2 weeks!  

I'm still flabbergasted And nnot quite believing it.

Congratulations to you all and good luck Emyet xx


----------



## bundles

Molly     This is probably my favourite thread on the whole of the FF site & I was hoping that you would post here   Again, I am just so thrilled for you and stories like yours really make me smile.
Fingers still crossed for you & big hugs  
Congrats on being PUPO Eymet  
xx


----------



## Akaroa

Massive congratulations, wonderful news *Molly99*!


----------



## Hope1000

Huge congratulations Molly, so delighted for you and you give us hope xx


----------



## andade

Hi all!

Just posting to say congrats to Molly and all the other successes! This is what dreams are made of!


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hi Everyone 

Lovely to see so many wonderful success stories here for 40+ ladies, it really gives hope to ladies still on the journey to achieving their dream 

With this in mind can I ask that we keep this thread 'on topic'.

By doing this these amazing stories don't become lost in the chat of how you feel your success was achieved (changes to diet etc.)

That said, I do believe it will be VERY useful to share your tips for success (these green smoothies sound interesting!) so I have created a new thread entitled* "Healthy Tips for Over 40 Success"*

You can find it here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=334345.0

Thank you for your support and understanding 

EDIT: the posts that were 'off topic' have now been moved to their new home (the new thread - link above) 

Maggie xxx
Forum Moderator


----------



## churchmouse41

I thought I would post the conclusion to my story here. 

At the age of 42 baby CM arrived on Saturday. The result of three attempts of mild IVF. 

I could not be happier despite a bit of a traumatic birth and the consultant on ward rounds whilst I was in labour announcing to the gathered throng that it was an IVF pregnancy as a result of age related infertility. He then proceeded to ask whether the treatment has been OE! Wow, how to put a downer on proceedings...

Anyway, she's definitely been worth the wait and I am looking forward to enjoying this new chapter of my life. 

I hope that all you lovely ladies one day soon also experience the same joy. 

CMx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Churchmouse! How wonderful! Wishing you so many marvellous times together with your baby and family   Very encouraging to those of us over 40   xxx


----------



## bundles

Congratulations CM   lovely news   interesting patient confidentiality & bedside manner of your consultant  

So on Thursday 2nd April, at the grand old age of 50, I gave birth to our second miracle baby   He is a little gem & I am just so happy. Our family is now complete & I will be forever grateful to my clinic, a Spanish lady, and the many special ladies I have 'met' on this forum along my journey. 
xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Lots of congratulations to both Bundles and CM on your babies - fabulous news - gives us all hope  

Grey xx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Bundles! Yay!        Have a wonderful time xxx


----------



## Blondie71

Congratulations Ladies enjoy your little miracles  

ps CM I had a similar experience and it was announced to the entire ward full of women that mine was IVF, I was then grilled why I went to Greece and had 4 put back   I was so humiliated and then to cap it off as he was leaving he said to the junior doctors "this is why older women aren't supposed to have children because the health service have to pick up the pieces" if I wasn't on bedrest and trying to keep my blood pressure down I'd have flattened the


----------



## babygirlforme

Dear Bundles, CONGRATULATIONS for your miracle!


----------



## Blueflower

I'm over 40 and have had 3 unsuccessful attempts at IVF. The consultant believes that my eggs have chromosomal abnormalities due to my age which I find really difficult to accept! He has recommended IVF with PGS and then if that is the issue, to use donor eggs. I never thought it would come to that as I don't seem my age at all and I feel resentful as its not my fault I didn't get the chance to have a family when I was younger.

Has anyone on here got pregnant naturally over 40?


----------



## hopeleeds

Hi Blueflower 

dont give up hun 

i am 42 and wont give up until i get our miracle i have unexpalined fertility also and just had my third loss.  My third loss was through IVF but the last two loss's i fell on naturally so yes you can i was 41 when i had the first losses 

I am now seeing the recurrent miscarriage unit and they are doing loads of extra tests to see what the problem is  i will also be going to warrick uni to get tested for NK Cells and also have a biopsy on my womb to check things out.  The hospital said that because i am over 40 its harder but i will keep on going 

I have been to see the fertility doc today and she said that the last loss the embies were developing too quick and most likely burnt or had chromosomal abnormalities ... i refuse to give up i have believe me but then whats the point i will keep going until i cant no more but i think i have more years ahead of me i have one egg in their thats going to do the trick surely and if not then i will use the specialists i am under to guide me and advice fully x  I tried for three years and what did the trick for me falling pregnant was loosing weight, cutting down on booze, stopped drinking caffiene and did not smoke xxx hope you get your dream dont give up ... your a wonderful age and a age that can have children a lady in my street is 46 and due with her first next month xx my friend was 41 when she had her little girl and was told she could never have a baby now she has a 2 year old running around .xx


----------



## Molly99

As hopeleeds said Blueflower, don't give up hope.  It's happened naturally for quite a few of us here recently, it is possible through IVF or a freak miracle


----------



## Blueflower

Thank you I am fairly healthy and cut down on alcohol and caffeine. Also artificial sweeteners! I can't imagine not having a family but sometimes its so hard when you see others on their 2nd child!


----------



## ladybird23

Great to see all the inspiring success stories on this thread. I'm on my first cycle of IVF and had an amazing response, so far (fingers crossed) 8 grade 1 frosties now waiting to come to mama!

I have to wait until after my next AF to do the FET which feels like ages away! So far so good thought and hopefully they'll find me still young on the inside

Good luck ladies
LB xx


----------



## Monicap28

Hi ladybird . 
Wow that's an amazing result . Can I ask why you didn't have fresh ET. 
It seems frozen transfer seems to be the way right ? For us over 40 year olds .


----------



## ladybird23

Hi Monica

Yes thanks fingers crossed for the transfer  
My oestrogen levels were getting high so they wanted to make sure they are back to normal to avoid OHSS because of the response I had. All back normal now so just a waiting game ......

Hope you are feeling ok  
LB xx


----------



## noteasy

Ladies,

Have just found this thread so thought I'd post my story to give others hope.

After:

-getting 'naturally' pregnant in Spring 2012 and miscarrying at 10 weeks;

-dealing with wacko ovulation for 10 months after that (12 day cycle, 36 day cycle, 18 day cycle?!);

-hearing a fertility specialist say two months later (after my husband had contracted mumps) "there are no sperm in this sample, "I fear you will never become genetic parents; I suggest starting the adoption route soon");

-a return of a few sperm in Spring 2013;

-an IVF cycle in Summer 2013 during which I responded well but which only yielded 3 eggs, 2 of which fertilised neither of which stuck (and after which I felt like a truck had rolled over my body);

-a second cycle this month which has astounded me with green lights at each and every stage -- 9 follies, 8 eggs, 7 of which inseminated, 6 of which fertilised, and 3 were put back:

a nurse told me 2 weeks ago that I am pregnant. With my own eggs and my husband's own sperm.

I turn 44 in ten days.

We are very aware we're far from being 'in the clear' and we are keeping our feet firmly on the ground to be ready to encounter the many, many challenges that we still must pass through to get the outcome we crave, but ladies, it can happen. A BFP can happen. When you least expect it. When you didn't think it could ever happen. After you thought you did a cycle only to be able to look your partner in the eye and justify, "Okay, we can now move on to the next stage. Whatever that is."

I thought I'd see pigs fly before I ever got pregnant again.

My advice:
-Get to the best clinic you can afford.
-Get your immune situation diagnosed and issues addressed.
-Believe it can happen.
-Clear the decks during cycling so that you can rest and have this be the focus. 
-Keep calm.
-Eat an avocado! xx

_Age at BFP:_ 3 weeks shy of turning 44!
_Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc)_: IVF/ICSI
_How many tx before BFP:_ 1 (also IVF/ICSI, nearly two years ago in July 2013)
_Reason for IF_: old eggs and low sperm count (following mumps-related double orchitis as an adult)
_Previous children / pregnancies_: got pregnant naturally in Feb 2012, miscarried at 10 weeks
_Protocol used_: short/flare
_Medication_: mainly Fostimon but also some Merional (+ Cetrotide as antagonist)
_ACU_: I don't know what this means
_FSH level prior to tx_: 7.6
_Number of eggs retrieved_: initially told 8 but one was empty; 7 inseminated
_Number fertilized_: 6
_Embryos put back_: 3 (two on Day 3, 1 on Day 5) - other 3 perished on Day 6 so none frozen


----------



## ladybird23

Congratulations noteasy! Very inspiring! I'll be about 5-6 wks off my 44th birthday when we do the transfer so let's hope this is our year to go all the way!  

Best of luck  
LB xx


----------



## noteasy

ladybird23 said:


> Congratulations noteasy! Very inspiring! I'll be about 5-6 wks off my 44th birthday when we do the transfer so let's hope this is our year to go all the way!
> 
> Best of luck
> LB xx


And to you, ladybird. Hoping for double positive outcomes in our year of double fours!

Of course, the number of variables involved are darn near countless and so much of this I think is sheer luck. But I do feel that my 'approach' to the attempt was a big factor. I was hopeful going in to cycling but I also really tried to stay logical and realistic. This helped with stress levels. My Noteasy and I simply kept telling ourselves, "We'll give it our best shot" and then backed this up by really 'giving in' to it. Not tagging it onto our busy lives. It became central. We cleared the decks so that we could be calm and restful. It felt completely indulgent and I do admit I was bored quite a bit, but I kept reminding myself that it wasn't forever yet this investment in calm might well result in a 'forever' result. I hope you're as lucky as I was to be able to 'surrender to the cycle' and really be 'present' during it. I was less nervy this time (despite being nearly 2 years older!). Somehow deep down I know this had a big effect for us, and on our outcome.

Crossing fingers, toes and eyes for you (and for others on here, too!). xx


----------



## KateP1

Hello! 
Been a while since I have been on here and my signature tells the tale and I am so fortunate to have two gorgeous children as I approach the big 50.
Advice to fellow over 40s TTC:
Try not to let it take over your life (easy to say - hard to act upon)
Look at egg donation 
Try not to listen to well meaning friends who say that "it will happen if you just stop thinking about it" You need to take some action if you want success! 
We are so blessed with two gorgeous children from different egg donors - people often comment on how much they look alike and I honestly believe that I couldn't love them more - after all - do people love their children because they are genetically linked to them? No - they love them because they have nurtured them and for their gorgeous personalities and the happiness they have bought. 
Good luck to everyone out there - I still tear up when I hear of a 40+ pregnancy. 
Kx


----------



## noteasy

KateP1: lovely posting. Thank you. xx


----------



## Debee

Noteasy - lovely to see you on this thread.  My AF is due tomorrow so that'll be the start of the treatment for me (either a short protocol or natural cycle).  I hope I remain as positive minded as you and with that I get a good response to it all.  I'm a bit worried about all of the medication (I normally hate even taking headache tablets), but from all of the posts and advice on the other site I'm sure I will get used to it very quickly.  Take care of yourself x


----------



## Lucky Linda

Finally found a thread for over 40s, I am 45 and about to embark on egg donation want and need any advice, thinking of Cyprus anyone been there.


----------



## mamochka

There is also over 40s current cyclers thread!


----------



## Lucky Linda

Mamocha thanks will give it a try


----------



## chooshoos

congratulations noteasy 
like your name suggests it isn't but you and your OH hung in there and have a wonderfully inspiring result. 
Happy Growing
X


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hi ladies 

Here is a lnk to the Over 40's Cureent Cycleres thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325911.1180

Please help us to keep this thread on topic by posting "success stories" only here.

Thanks for your support and understanding  
Maggie xxx


----------



## syrup2015

Hi Mamochka:

Congrats! I am reading your whole experience and very touched. I will be 40 in coming July and had one failed treatment in Argc recently and thinking of whether i need to give it another go in argc or go directly to Serum in Greece as the price is much cheaper in Serum. I noticed you had both treatments in argc and serum, i think you r the right person to ask for advice. I have a lot of admire for your success. x


----------



## Seabob

Hi all
I'm 41 just had my boy 3 weeks ago from the only frosty I had from 3rd round of icsi, miracles do happen 😍 from natural fet, he is just perfect x never give up we are all stronger than we know x


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Congratulations Seabob   lovely news - thank you for posting  

Grey xx


----------



## mamochka

Syrup - not to pollute the thread please send PM with questions I will be happy to help in my spare time;-)!!xx


----------



## syrup2015

Hi Mamochka:

Thanks for the reply, i already sent pm to you. Looking forward to your reply.  Have a lovely weekend with your baby as the weather is promising. Lucky you! I wish i can have a baby to take out in such a lovely weather. But....... 

xxx


----------



## noteasy

chooshoos said:


> congratulations noteasy
> like your name suggests it isn't but you and your OH hung in there and have a wonderfully inspiring result.
> Happy Growing
> X


Thanks for that, *chooshoos*. So far so good. We're very pleased to have got through our miscarriage 'anniversary' (Week 10). Still a week to go to the Week 12 mark. Mr Noteasy is having an especially tough time of it. Still taking it day by day, wondering if we'll ever feel we can trust that this might actually yield a baby?! Still very guarded and cautious. Breathing deeply...


----------



## noteasy

*Seabob*, congratulations! Thanks for posting your story


----------



## Ness74

Baby number 2 on the way after 3 IVF cycles at the age of 41 - hope this brings some hope to others...........xx

BFP #1
Age at BFP: 37                      
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  IVF                                                      
How many tx before BFP:  1
Reason for IF: Hydrosalpinx in left fallopian tube - removed in 2010 & blocked right fallopian tube        
Previous children / pregnancies:  0
Protocol used:  long    
Medication:    Buserelin, Gonal-F, Cyclogest, Clexane    
ACU:  Bourn Hall                    
FSH level prior to tx:  can't remember
Number of eggs retrieved:  6
Number fertilized:    3
Embryos put back:  2
Baby: 1! (baby boy born to term)



BFP #2
Age at BFP:  41                      
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):  IVF                                                      
How many tx before BFP:  2 natural IVF cycles at Create Health resulting in a MMC & a failed cycle
Reason for IF:  Hydrosalpinx in left fallopian tube - removed in 2010 & block right fallopian tube        
Previous children / pregnancies:  1
Protocol used:  Long    
Medication:  Buserelin, Gonal-F, Cyclogest, Clexane      
ACU:  Bourn Hall                    
FSH level prior to tx:    unknown
Number of eggs retrieved:  6
Number fertilized: 4
Embryos put back:  2
Baby: 15 weeks pregnant! - all looking good at 12 week scan and showing low risk for Downs etc tests. Delighted......


----------



## ladybird23

Congratulations Ness- it does and that's wonderful news for you!!

Thanks for sharing
LB xx


----------



## Ness74

Thanks LB,
I feel blessed after the struggles of IVF. 

Good luck for testing next week! 
I'm sure the next few days will feel like months and symptom spotting will leave you exhausted.............

xx


----------



## cheekychops

Hi, I started IVF when I was 31 and tried around 11 times, after 2 miscarriages I had a beautiful son, I used the rest if my eggs Easter just gone, it didn't work. Asked about another IVF cycle and my doctor said she wouldn't recommend it as I only had 1 follicle. I was late on my period in June, well it didn't come and I'm now 5 weeks pregnant!! Shocked that's what I am, I'm 43..... Definitely hope for all. Just worried every day now. Haven't told any one yet apart from dh. Can't wait to tell my family.


----------



## ladybird23

Brilliant news cheekychops! When do you think you'll tell your family your exciting news?

I haven't told my family yet either. I want to tell my mum soonish but won't tell wider family until 12 weeks

LB xx


----------



## WhatWouldBuffyDo?

Just a v quick quickie to let you know I had a baby boy with OE at the end of June aged 41 (was still 40, just, at egg collection). Details of previous attempts in signature. Wishing everyone all the best. Bxx


----------



## ladybird23

Congratulations Whatwouldbuffydo - that's amazing! Thanks for sharing your wonderful news.  

When you say anti-inflammatory lifestyle, what sort of things did you ?

I'm 5 weeks at the moment so any advice from you would be great. I'd love to have the brilliant result you have - such positive news!  

LB xx


----------



## Shannonbuddy

I just wanted to add some hope here. I'm 42 and 27 weeks pregnant following OE IVF. We have a 4 yo dd conceived naturally following 8 months ttcing. We started starting again after 3 months and after 1 year and 6 months of clomid got pregnant. This ended in missed mmc after 8 week. 6 months later another mc at 6 weeks. We did iui 2 months later, got a hb at 7 weeks but at 12 weeks another missed mc. After that another failed iui. We have no underlying fertility problems just age but we decided to move to ivf.last year at 40 we did first ivf, 10 eggs, returned 2. None to freeze. Missed mc again at 7 weeks. After that we went to St  Mary's. We did all the tests and nothing save for slightly raised clotting factor. We said we give it 2 more goes and give up when I turned 42. We did ivf last January. I cut out all the expensive mad useless supplements I was taking and took only vit e at advice of clinic and folic acid. I went on a very high protein diet for a month before ec. We retrieved 11 eggs, out of which 6 made it to day 5. We put back 2 and froze 4 at day 6. All v good quality. I am now pregnant with a singleton. All I can say is that I nearly lost hope so many times. It was the loneliest most dark place sometimes but I just could not let go the almost physical urge and drive inside of me to keep going. I never once take for granted the hard work, the toil, the heartache and sadness and having tbis baby has brought me to a state of happiness I really thought would elude me for the rest of my life. All I can say is when you are about to give up hope just pull yourself up dust yourself and set yourself goals and trust your instinct !


----------



## Val74

Some amazing stories here!!  Congratulations to all of you who are pregnant now and, of course,  congrats to those of you who have lived the painful dream and succeeded. 

I'd be interested too to know what you mean about 'different immunes' stuff whatwouldbuffydo. Could I also ask you successful girls who've posted recently what your AMH/FSHs are? (Half asleep so too lazy to read everything back a minute!) I was told to give up on OE as my AMH is 0.5, so went DE.....and it still didn't work! xx


----------



## ladybird23

Val thank you that's lovely of you  

Mine's quite high so I'm not much help that way but I've seen lots of stories here of ladies with low levels becoming pregnant as it only takes one golden egg. The clinic I'm at, Create, do specialise is low AMH and low dose drugs to try to get quality rather than quantity but other places much do that too.

Best of luck to you and those waiting, cycling and pregnant 

LB xx


----------



## Shannonbuddy

Val my amh in March 2013 (when I last tested it) was 3 so very poor. My FSh was 8. I never tested again as it was pointed out that there was little I could do to change it and it would have only increased anxiety. My clinic was happy to progress without further reference to it.  I was very surprised that on ivf 1 I had 10 eggs. Although I put back 2 only one of those was of sufficiently high quality and it did end in mc. One year later I collected 11 eggs from which we had 6 good quality at day 5 so while I intially panicked about the low amh, it did not equate to low egg retrieval and in fact quality improved with time.

I can only put down the improvement to the high protein diet and a reduction in stress in my life.  I had previously taken DHEA and coq10 and myriad of other vitamins for quite a while but in more recent ivf I didn't take any supplements.

I refused heparin after EC as advised by my clinic  and instead opted on advice from St Mary's for double dose aspirin which I continued until week 24.

I am not sure if that is of any help for you if you are doing DE but wish you best of luck in your journey


----------



## Loopy2103

Hi everyone

I was just having a browse through the forums and found this thread. We had our first IVF cycle with Homerton and was advised because of my age to have a frozen cycle.

I had egg collection done in January, 34 eggs collected, 20 fertilised but as the days went on we lost quite a few, we ended up with 1x5 day blast & 2x6 day. We were advised to have all three embroyos transferred back so in June that's what we did.. I was very nervous about the prospect of a multiple pregnancy.

I am now 8 weeks pregnant with twins! I have only just got my head around the fact that it has worked & then the prospect of twins! 

So have faith ladies.. It can happen!!


----------



## ScaryButExciting

Loopy, what a fabulous news!!!
Have 3 d5 blasts on board and am desperate to get the same news as you!!! All the best for a healthy easy pregnancy!!! X


----------



## Loopy2103

ScaryButExciting said:


> Loopy, what a fabulous news!!!
> Have 3 d5 blasts on board and am desperate to get the same news as you!!! All the best for a healthy easy pregnancy!!! X


Ooh super news! How many days past transfer are you? I tested early at 9dpt as I just couldn't wait for much longer!! Lol

I will keep everything crossed for you!! Xx


----------



## ScaryButExciting

3dpt... Feels like 3 years... This is the worst part... Thanks for your well wishes, 'only' a week more till OTD... Fluxtuate between extreme positivism and total convincing it will never work...


----------



## Loopy2103

ScaryButExciting said:


> 3dpt... Feels like 3 years... This is the worst part... Thanks for your well wishes, 'only' a week more till OTD... Fluxtuate between extreme positivism and total convincing it will never work...


Totally understand how you feel. The waiting is torture, I experienced so many ups & downs, and was totally convinced it had not worked. Even when I got the positive I wasn't leaping with joy or bursting into tears, I think because the whole journey is so draining I really lost grip of how I 'should' feel


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hi ladies 

If you would like to chat please consider using the thread below. That way the wonderful success stories posted here don't get lost in a sea of chat.

Here is a lnk to the Over 40's Cureent Cycleres thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325911.1180

Please help us to keep this thread on topic by posting "success stories" only here.

Thanks for your support and understanding  
Maggie xxx


----------



## PollyWolly

I have been meaning to post on here for a while now, so here goes!

My first natural pregnancy ended in a missed miscarriage (11 weeks) back in 2004 (I was 34 at the time).

Fast forward five years and a new husband and we began trying (naturally).  After three months, I found out I was pregnant but our joy was short-lived as a scan showed the pregnancy to be ectopic.  I had a shot of methotrexate to try and end the pregnancy non-surgically but my hcg levels continued to climb and the tube almost ruptured - I had the right tube removed via keyhole surgery.

After about 8 months, we decided to go down the IVF route: the first round was unsuccessful; the second resulted in a pregnancy but then another missed miscarriage (and ERPC); the third round we had a frozen cycle but that was also unsuccessful.  

We got married, moved out of London back to our home town down South and after more tests at the hospital, my infertility was still 'unexplained'.  I was told that at 43 and with only one tube, we had a less than 5% chance of conceiving naturally. So, after a lot of soul searching, we decided to give IVF using OE one last go..............

******

In December 2014, at the age of 44, I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy  I look at him in his cot and I still can't believe it.  I had a problem free pregnancy but because of my history, I worried every single day the whole nine months.  I chose not to have the nuchal scan as I thought that would worry me even more.  After the initial early scan to confirm the pregnancy, I just had a bog standard 12 week and 20 week scan and then one a week from 34 weeks as he took a while to go head down!

I do hope my story gives other hope - you have to keep looking forward as best as you can and not dwell too much on what has happened in the past.  I know it's easier said than done though!

Good luck everyone.

Polly X


----------



## Greyhoundgal

Polly - lovely to hear from you and many congrats on your  I'm so glad you posted your whole story here  

Grey xx


----------



## Golden Egg

Age at BFP:  40 & 5 months                        
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):    IVF                                                                
How many tx before BFP:  1            
Reason for IF: age (we possibly didn’t need IVF – we went straight into it after we tried naturally for 2 months and had 1 IUI)                            
Previous children / pregnancies:      none
Protocol used:      long down reg                  
Medication:        lucrin and puregon                  
ACU:        Australia                                  
FSH level prior to tx:    it wasn't measured but AMH was low      
Number of eggs retrieved:      9        
Number fertilized:  5                        
Embryos put back: 2 x day 3, resulting in a singleton

I have been trying for #2 for about 20 months, since DS was about 6 months old. I’m now 43 and hope to be back with another success story soon.


----------



## MandyPandy

Age at BFP:  40 & 10 months                        
Treatment (ICSI/IVF/IUI/Natural etc):    Natural
How many tx before BFP:  7 (see signature)            
Reason for IF: MF - poor morphology and me - Hashimotos (autoimmune disease).                              
Previous children / pregnancies:      one (also a surprise natural bfp after walking away from tx and moving on to surrogacy)
Protocol used:  None prior to BFP          
Medication:  After bfp - IVIG, Clexane, Aspirin, Neupogen, Cyclogest                  
ACU:        N/A            
FSH level prior to tx:  Can't remember but AMH was around 2.4 on first pg (at the age of 38 so I guess it's a lot lower at the age of 40)    
Number of eggs retrieved:      N/A      
Number fertilized:  N/A                        
Embryos put back: N/A


----------



## Ipomée

I'm reposting this here, because it seems more appropriate than the general forum (sorry about that). It's still soon, but I'm entering the 5th week (3rd week after ovu.) and everything is going well so far. 


Hello Everyone,

I wanted to share some news to encourage you all not to give up . I just got a natural BFP (hpk, then confirmation by a blood test this afternoon)!!!!    This is the first BFP I've gotten in 5.5 years. You can tell from my signature, that I'm dealing with a lot age-wise, health-wise, husband-wise, and of course having had  very negative experiences with the medical field. I had several IUI (4 I think), and one natural IVF, with a collection of three "empty follicles." At 41 the first IVF attempt got me the boot, because I didn't respond well to the meds and I was about to turn 42. The clinic didn't accept 42 year-old women.

So, for a whole year (Dec 2013 until Dec-Jan 2014.), my cycles started alternating from long to short, this was following the hormone treatments. My thyroid meds were changed as well, so maybe this had something to do with it.  Then in Feb 2014, my FSH was at its lowest (11) that I'm aware of since I started this whole "assisted" journey and my cycles have been totally regulated until now at 28 days give or take a day. I did a re-post below with the protocol I've been following.

One extra big stress in my situation, is that my husband has some very delicate issues (Bless his heart) with very low libido and erectile dysfunction. This is the reason I wanted to do IUI, IVF in the beginning. Basically whenever ovulation time would come around,  things became VERY complicated. This past year, I basically gave up on the BD and resorted to my "moon cup" menstrual cup with a dose of pre-seed (which is supposed to help the swimmers) and asked him to try that way. This was very stressful for him too, but less stressful than the BD way and it worked !!! They say "preseed" can help with lack of EWCM. I was noticing my EWCM, but added a bit inside too, just in case and I would also spread some in the cup, before I handed it over to DH. I wish I had thought of this before, when I was younger, as a sort of natural artificial insemination to increase the chances, by keeping the swimmers closer, longer. Basically, we would do this at night and I would put pillows under my bottom. Also, I track my BBT as I always feel my ovulation, we would do this moon cup techinque, every other day up until ovulation. My DH's sperm count has never been optimal and as we only did this a couple of times in the month, the sperm pool certainly needed to be renewed more often. To top it off, he had done a sauna a week before...

Of course, now I have to get a hold of myself, because it is so early (I'm only two days past my expected period, HCG dosage 432) and the situation is delicate because of age, but I'm so happy that I didn't give up. They gave me the 1% chance to fall pregnant speech.

I hope you can find some helpful info here and be encouraged not to give up. It's such a stressful journey and stress wreaks havoc on our hormones. I recently did a nine day yoga intensive workshop and it was just a few days after this that I actually felt the implantation and saw implantation spotting. I really believe that this may have helped. I have a friend to whom this exact situation happened after 10 years of TTC. A month following a yoga intensive festival she became pregnant. I remember as well that last January, I had a Qi Gong healing treatment to help with fertility. This is also when my cycles started balancing back in order. So if anything seeking stress reducing remedies like yoga, may really help.

Any advice on the next step is greatly appreciated!

  
Ipomée



---------------------------------------
Re-post from Feb 2015 "when things changed"

Hello Everyone,
I recently saw my generalist Dr, who is my preferred "gynecologist." She has a homeopathic orientation. She ordered a complete blood panel to fine tune my homeopathic protocol, because I hadn't changed it for over a year. I had been seeing the fertility Drs and complementing with her suggested treatments.

Well in late January 2014, my day 3 FSH was at my record highest, it was 19,20. I'm 44 now and being it's been over a year since I've had a reading, I've been so wrought with stress and anxiety about the test... I almost didn't have it done. As far as I was concerned, my day 3 FSH could only be so much worse, my estradiol too, which was under "10" in Jan 2014 too  .  My very first day 3 FSH reading during this journey was 14,8 in April 2012.

I had the blood panel done today. I creeped onto the server, squinting my eyes only to find that my day 3 FSH was 11,0 (N: 3,03-8,0!!!! Amazing for me   !  My estradiol was 45 (N: 21-251) !!! My LH was a little high 7,2( N: 2,39-6,60).

I know we're assessed with our highest FSH, but I believe something positive must be going on  maybe my ovaries are not giving up yet...

I'm going to cite a few things that I might be doing to help the situation, but I'm not sure what it could be. Also a couple of things I'm not doing...

- I'm "not" taking DHEA.
- I'm not taking COQ10

- I've always suffered from anaemia (sometimes severe), because I have a bleeding condition, coagulation factor. In December, I started taking a very rich nutritional supplement for blood health (Hema-Plex product in the US). Maybe when we're anaemic, the blood oxygen issue is worse ?... I've "finally" corrected the anaemia.

- I "quit" taking my homeopathic treatments two months ago, so I could get an idea of where I stand and so my Dr can readapt a new treatment.

-In December, I started taking Omega 3 (1000mg sardine/mackrel; 500mg krill) for the first part of my cycle and Omega 6(1000mg Primerose oil) during the second part of the cycle.
Before, I was only taking the Omega 6 during the first part of the cycle, but my Dr advised the former.

- I'm taking a multi vitamin, the "Viridian" Fertility kind without the iodine.

-In December, I was drinking smoothies to which I added spirulina and wheatgrass

-Since December, I've been taking acidophilus every day.

- I have a glass of red wine every now and then.

- I add a "little" bit of weak coffee to my chickory in the morning.

- I'm very deficient in vitamin D, so I have to correct that one immediately!


I can't say that the FSH went down because I'm not stressed. My father was diagnosed with cancer in December (he's going to be okay ), so I jumped on a plane to be with him during his surgery. The month of January was very difficult too. I'm also recovering from pneumonia, a complication from a virulent flu virus and I'm on day 15 of 4g of amoxycillin/day. Definitely been a mess the past three weeks too...

So, I'm actually a bit confused about what's going on, but I'm hopeful again.  I pretty much gave up.

Don't know if this can help anyone, but it can offer courage not to give up 
Ipomée


----------



## Magnolia1

I have had success twice over 40 with own egg. I had my  daughter at 43 and am currently 24 weeks pregnant with #2 at 44. Both came from FETS from embryos from my 7th and 8th ivf cycles. The changes we made were to use low dose protocols (EPP with 150 menopur, 150 gonalf, and cetrotide). Then for the FETs my RE put HCG in my uterus 7 minutes before transfer. For my 2nd success we added 3 shots of humira during the month before transfer due to my increasingly worse immune system issues. I took coq10 (600 mg ubiquinol per day) and 10 mg PQQ for at least 6 months before cycling. I changed my diet to include lots of high antioxidant foods. I hope this story gives other women over some hope or needed information.


----------



## reb363

Some fabulous stories here. Happy Christmas all. x


----------

